# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Հարրի Փոթթեր / Harry Potter

## Timbaka

Հարրի Փոթթերի բոլոր սիրահարներ (ու ոչ միայն), էկեք հավաքվենք իրար գլխի ու խոսենք էս հեքիաթային աշխարհի հետ կապված ամեն-ամեն ինչի՝ հեղինակի, ֆիլմի, գրքի, հերոսների, կերպարների, նորությունների, ակնկալիքների մասին… Լավ միտք ա չէ՞

----------

Jarre (25.10.2009), Manya (28.06.2009)

----------


## Նորմարդ

Լավ թեմա ես բացել  :Smile: 
Կարճ նշեմ ակնկալիքս: 7-րդ գրքից ակնկալում եմ, որ այն կլինի այնքան հետաքրքիր` ինչքան առաջինն էր, ու մնացած 5-ը:

----------


## Mesrop

հառի պոտեռ, ի ֆիլասոֆսկի կամենյ  :LOL:

----------


## Timbaka

> Լավ թեմա ես բացել 
> Կարճ նշեմ ակնկալիքս: 7-րդ գրքից ակնկալում եմ, որ այն կլինի այնքան հետաքրքիր` ինչքան առաջինն էր, ու մնացած 5-ը:



Հա, հաստատ հետաքրքիր կլինի, հատկապես, որ էս 7-րդ գրքի շուրջը խորհրդավորությունը  շատ ա: Ի դեպ, կարող եք գրել գրքի ավարտի մասին ձեր իմացած կամ ենթադրած վարկածները:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարրի Փոթթերի բոլոր սիրահարներ (ու ոչ միայն), էկեք հավաքվենք իրար գլխի ու խոսենք էս հեքիաթային աշխարհի հետ կապված ամեն-ամեն ինչի՝ հեղինակի, ֆիլմի, գրքի, հերոսների, կերպարների, նորությունների, ակնկալիքների մասին… Լավ միտք ա չէ՞


Ամենակարճ ճանապարհն ես գտել Չուկի աչքը մտնելու  :Wink:   :LOL:  Ինքը խբնված ա Հարի պոտերի ու ինձ էլ ա խբնցրել: Ի դեպ ես Չուկին նմանեցնում եմ Հարի Պոտերին  :Tongue:  

Շատ եմ սիրում, բայց 4-րդ գրքի վրա եմ կանգ առել, չի ստացվում շարունակել կարդալ…  :Sad:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ամենակարճ ճանապարհն ես գտել Չուկի աչքը մտնելու   Ինքը խբնված ա Հարի պոտերի ու ինձ էլ ա խբնցրել: Ի դեպ ես Չուկին նմանեցնում եմ Հարի Պոտերին  
> 
> Շատ եմ սիրում, բայց 4-րդ գրքի վրա եմ կանգ առել, չի ստացվում շարունակել կարդալ…


Հարրի Փոթեր սիրողը 4-րդ գրքի վրա չէր լռվի: Ես 6 գիրքն ել կարդացել եմ քննություններին պատրաստվելուն զուգընթաց նենց որ  :Tongue: 
Մի քանի ռուսական ֆորումներում կարդացել եմ, որ ըստ Հողինակի հարցազրույցի 7-րդ գրքում գլխավոր հերոսներից 2-ը կամ 3-ը /կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում/ մահանալու են հետաքրքիր ա ով ա լինելու:

----------


## Ambrosine

Եթե ճշգրիտ տեղեկություններ եք ուզում Հարրի Պոթթերի ու նրա հետ կապված ամեն ինչի մասին, այցելեք harrypotter.am կայքը: Ադմինիստրատորը Վանյան Արփին է: Իմ կարծիքով ինքը Հարրի Փոթթերի ամենամեծ երկրպագուն ա Հայաստանում ու ամենամեծ երկրպագուներից ա ամբողջ աշխարհում:

----------


## Timbaka

> Ամենակարճ ճանապարհն ես գտել Չուկի աչքը մտնելու   Ինքը խբնված ա Հարի պոտերի ու ինձ էլ ա խբնցրել: Ի դեպ ես Չուկին նմանեցնում եմ Հարի Պոտերին  
> 
> Շատ եմ սիրում, բայց 4-րդ գրքի վրա եմ կանգ առել, չի ստացվում շարունակել կարդալ…


Չէ, չէ, ի՞նչ ես ասում  :Shok:  , ինչպիսի դաժանություն, ո՞նց կարելի ա մարդու աչքը մտնել  :Angry2:

----------

Jarre (25.10.2009)

----------


## Timbaka

> Մի քանի ռուսական ֆորումներում կարդացել եմ, որ ըստ Հողինակի հարցազրույցի 7-րդ գրքում գլխավոր հերոսներից 2-ը կամ 3-ը /կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում/ մահանալու են հետաքրքիր ա ով ա լինելու:


Հա, ես էլ եմ կարդացել, որ 3 հոգի մահանալու են, ասում են, որ մեկը Լյուպինն ա լինելու, բայց հավատս չի գալիս: Մեկ էլ կարդացել եմ, որ Սիրիուսը չի մահացել ու որ  7-րդ գրքում  վերադառնալու ա: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ֆիլմին, 5-րդի  պրեմիերան Լոնդոնում կլինի հուլիսի 17-ին, իսկ Ռուսաստանում՝  19-ին, հետաքրքիր ա, մեր մոտ երբ կհասնի:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Հա, ես էլ եմ կարդացել, որ 3 հոգի մահանալու են, ասում են, որ մեկը Լյուպինն ա լինելու, բայց հավատս չի գալիս: Մեկ էլ կարդացել եմ, որ Սիրիուսը չի մահացել ու որ  7-րդ գրքում  վերադառնալու ա: 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ֆիլմին, 5-րդի  պրեմիերան Լոնդոնում կլինի հուլիսի 17-ին, իսկ Ռուսաստանում՝  19-ին, հետաքրքիր ա, մեր մոտ երբ կհասնի:


Շատ հետաքրքիր վարկած է Լյուպինի մահը, իսկ ես կարծում եմ Նեվիլն է մահանալու :Sad: 
Իսկ Սիրիուսի վերադարձը հավանական չեմ համարում :Smile: 
Ի ՞նչ կասեք Սնեյպի :Bad:   մասին: Նա իրոք դավադիր :Diablo:   է, թե ոչ:
Միգուցե նա գործում էր Դամբլդորի :Angel:   անունից: :Think:

----------


## Մանե

Մի բան ասեմ,վրա չտաք,էսօր ընկերուհուցս եմ լսել(ես Հարի Պոտեր կյանքումս կարդացած չկամ ու գաղափար էլ չունեմ :Smile:  )
Ընկերուհիս ասում ա,որ ինտերնետում կարդացել ա,որ հնարավոր ա անգամ Հարի Պոտերը մեռնի(էլի եմ ասում վրա չտաք,ընկերուհուցս եմ լսել :Tongue:  )

----------


## Timbaka

> Շատ հետաքրքիր վարկած է Լյուպինի մահը, իսկ ես կարծում եմ Նեվիլն է մահանալու
> Իսկ Սիրիուսի վերադարձը հավանական չեմ համարում
> Ի ՞նչ կասեք Սնեյպի  մասին: Նա իրոք դավադիր  է, թե ոչ:
> Միգուցե նա գործում էր Դամբլդորի  անունից:


համաձայն եմ: էս մի վարկածը իրոք անհավանական ա թվում, բայց մյուսներն էլ պակաս անհավանական չեն: Հենց թեկուզ Նեվիլի տարբերակը կամ Ջինիի կամ էլ Ռոնի. Մի խոսքով, մեկը մյուսից դիլխոր ա  :Sad:  

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Սնեյպին՝ ինքս էլ խճճվել եմ: Չնայած,   ամեն ինչ արվել ա, որ Սնեյպը բացասական թվա, բայց ես մութ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ ինքը վատը չի: Իսկ դու ինչ կասես՞:

Ինչ ես ասում Մանե ջան !!! Իհարկե վրա չենք տա   :Ok:   հատկապես, որ էդ դաժան վարկածը ես էլ եմ լսել  :Cry:  , բայց հույս ունեմ, որ Ռոուլինգը նման դածան կատակ չի անի մեր գլխին: Չնայած... ով գիտի  :Think:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Պոտերը չի մեռնելու :Smile:  
Հայտարարել է Ջոան Ռոուլինգը իր վերջին հարցզրույցի ժամանակ, բացի սա նա հայտարարել է, որ 7-րդ գիրքը ավարտել է և այն լույս կտեսնի այս տարվա հուլիսի 2-րդ կեսից ոչ շուտ:
Սնեյպի հարցը իրոք լուրջ է:
Նեվիլն էլ շատ մեղք է:
Ինձ համար ամենաբացասական հերոսը Պերսին է, անողնաշարի մեկն է, ավելի վատը քան Վոլնդեմորտը քանի որ վերջինս հստակ նպատակ ունի  :LOL: , թեկուզ և չար:

----------


## Timbaka

Ավելին կասեմ, 7-րդ գիրքը դուրս ա գալու հուլիսի 21-ին ժամը 00:01:

----------


## Chuk

Կներեք, թեմայից մի փոքր շեղվեմ (հանկարծ մյուսներդ օֆտոպի չվերածեք):

*Տիմբակա,* ուզե՞ս, թե՞ չուզես, արդեն աչքս մտել ես  :Black Eye:   :Tongue:  
Նախ պապիս «Ծիպիլին, Տիմբական և ծիծաղը» հեքիաթ-վիպակի հերոսներից մեկի անունն ես քեզ որպես մականուն վերցրել (աչքը մտնելու մեկ պատճառ), հետո Հարի Փոթերի սիրահար ես (աչքս մտնելու երկու պատճառ) և երրորդ ֆորումում բացել ես այս թեման, որի համար շատ շնորհակալություն  :Smile: 

Կարելի է նույնիսկ վարկանիշդ ավելացնել այսքանի համար  :Blush:   :Wink:  

Եվ որպեսզի թեմայից շատ շեղված չլինեմ ու քանի որ բանակային կյանքս ստիպել է «կյանքից հետ մնալ», խնդրում եմ ասեք, թե էդ գիրքը (7-րդ հատորը) վերջապես ե՞րբ ա լույս տեսնելու ու վերջապես ե՞րբ է Հայաստան հասնելու, մեռանք չէ՞ սպասելով:

Հ.Գ. Ես պրոֆեսոր Սնեյպին հավատացողներից եմ  :Cool:

----------


## Timbaka

Ողջույն Chuk !

Փաստորեն վերևում գրվածը իրականութուն էր՝  դու էլ էս Հարի Փոթերի սիրահար: Լավ աաաաա  :Yahoo:  

Անկեղծ ասած, կարծում էի, թե  էստեղ մեր խելքի մարդիկ շատ կլինեն (հարի փոթերկաններ) ու զարմանում էի, որ նման թեմա դեռ աչքովս չի ընկել:  Բայց արի ու տես, որ էդքան էլ էդպես չի:

Էնպես որ, գրի ինչ հարց, որ քեզ կհետաքրքրի, ես էլ (ու ոչ միայն ) կփորձեմ բավարարել քո հետաքրքրությունը  :Smile:  

7-րդ գիրքը անգլալեզու հասարակոըթյանը հասանելի կլինի արդեն հուլիսի 21-ին ժամը 00:01: (Դե պատկերացրու թե ինչ անհավանական հերթեր են լինելու էդ օրերին): 
Իսկ մեզ կհասնի աստված գիտի  երբ  :Sad:  

սպասենք ....

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ողջույն Chuk !
> 
> Փաստորեն վերևում գրվածը իրականութուն էր՝  դու էլ էս Հարի Փոթերի սիրահար: Լավ աաաաա  
> 
> Անկեղծ ասած, կարծում էի, թե  էստեղ մեր խելքի մարդիկ շատ կլինեն (հարի փոթերկաններ) ու զարմանում էի, որ նման թեմա դեռ աչքովս չի ընկել:  Բայց արի ու տես, որ էդքան էլ էդպես չի:
> 
> Էնպես որ, գրի ինչ հարց, որ քեզ կհետաքրքրի, ես էլ (ու ոչ միայն ) կփորձեմ բավարարել քո հետաքրքրությունը  
> 
> 7-րդ գիրքը անգլալեզու հասարակոըթյանը հասանելի կլինի արդեն հուլիսի 21-ին ժամը 00:01: (Դե պատկերացրու թե ինչ անհավանական հերթեր են լինելու էդ օրերին): 
> ...


Մի հատ ռուսական կայքում կարդացել եմ, որ իրանց մոտ 7-րդ գրքի թարգմանությունը գրքի լույս տեսնելուց 3 օր անց կլինի :Smile:  Այնպես որ, սպասենք անհամբեր, ապասենք :Wink:

----------


## Timbaka

> Մի հատ ռուսական կայքում կարդացել եմ, որ իրանց մոտ 7-րդ գրքի թարգմանությունը գրքի լույս տեսնելուց 3 օր անց կլինի Այնպես որ, սպասենք անհամբեր, ապասենք



Հա. շատ հավանական ա: Որովհետև ի վերջո սա էլ ա բիզնես և ինչքան շուտ գիրքը թարգմանվի, էնքան լավ (վաճառքի ու եկամուտի տեսանկյունից): 

Կշահենք մենք՝ անհամբեր սպասողներս: Չնայաց կարղ ա չհամբերեմ ու կարդամ անգլերենը...

----------


## Fobus

Ռոուլինգից կարելի է սխասել շատ բաներ: Նա հայտարարեց, որ չի սպանի Փոտտերին, բայց մեկ էլ տեսար, հավես չունենա գիրքը շարունակելու, վերցնի ու սպանի: Սիրիուսի վերադարձի հետ կապված շատ տարբեր խոսակցություններ էին պտտվում , սակայն մի կայքում կարդացի, որ Ռուլինգը ասել է "Ով մահացել է, նա մահացել է": Շատ ցավալի կլինի կորցնել ևս 3 հերոսի: Կարծում եմ որ անբաժանելի 3-ին, Ֆրեյդին ու Ջորջին բան չի լինի: Շատ եմ ուզում վերջապես Սնեյպին արդարացնող տողերը կարդալ...

----------


## Նորմարդ

Հեղինակը հայտարարել է, որ գիրքը ավարտված է և Հարրին չի մահանալու :Smile: 
Ես էլ անհամբեր սպասում եմ Սնեյպին վերջնականապես մերկացնող տողերին :Wink: 
Ֆրեդն ու Ջորջը իրոք վերջն են :LOL:

----------


## Timbaka

Հենց էսօր «комсомольская правда» -ում կարդացի, թե ինչ կարող ա մեզ հանդիպի 7-րդ գրքում: Ուրեմն.
1.Հարրին կդառնա չափահաս և իրավունք կստանա դպրոցից դուրս
 կախարդանք օգտագործել :
2. 6-րդ գրքի վերջում Հարրին իր առջև դնում է շատ պարզ նպատակ՝ գտնել բոլոր հորքրաքսները (կրեստրաժ) և ոչնչացնել: Ֆանատները համարյա համոզված են, որ հորքրքքսներից մեկը հենց Հարրին է կամ նրա սպին: Այսպիսով՝ որպեսզի հաղթի թշնամուն՝ նա ստիպված կլինի զոհաբերել ինքն իրեն, բայց հետո, ըստ ֆանատների, նա պետք է վերակենդանանա ինչպես փյունիկը: 
3. Գրքում կարևոր դեր ունեն Պետունյա Դուրսլին, Կիկիմեռ էլֆը և Ջիննին: Նորից կհայտնվի Վիկտոր Կրամը, բայց գրքում կվիդդիչ չի լինելու: 
4. Ռոուլինգը հայտարարել է, որ այս գրքում կբացահայտվի Հարրիի մոր Լիլի Փոթթերի մասին ինչ-որ կարևոր գաղտնիք: Նախորդ գրքերում հաճախ ասվում էին, որ Հարրիի աչքերը նման են Լիլիի աչքերին և սա նույնպես իր դերը կունենա գրքում: 
5.Դժվար է հասկանալ, թե ինչ է լինելու Դամբլդորի հետ: Ռոուլինգը ասել է, որ նա չի վերակենդանանալու, բայց Հարրի Փոթթերի դերասան Դանիել Ռեդքլիֆֆը ասել  է, որ խոսակցության ժամանակ Ռոուլինգը բողոքել է, որ Դամբլդորի կերպարը նրան շատ է անհանգստացնում: Երբ Դանիելը հարցրել է, թե Դամբլդորը չի՞ մահացել, Ռոուլինգ ասել է, որ ամեն ինչ այդքան պարզ չէ:
6.Նախորդ ֆիլմերը նայելուց հետո Ռոուլինգը ասել է, որ ռեժիսորը առանց իմանալու դրանցում բացել է 7-րդ գրքի գաղտնիքները:
7.Վերջին գրքի վերջին գլխի վերջին բառը «սպի» է:     

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա ռուսերեն թարգմանելուն, ըստ www.hpclub.ru-ի տվյալների գիրքը ռուսերեն  թարգմանված դուրս կգա հոկտեմբեր-նոյեմբեր ամիսներից ոչ շուտ  :Sad:

----------


## Fobus

թող անգլերեն լինի ... մենակ թե շուտ

----------


## Timbaka

Էսօր Էմմա Վատսոնը (Հերմիոնա)  դարձավ 17 տարեկան :Yahoo:  Շնորհավոր !!!!

----------


## DVG

Ես էլ եմ միանում ձեր «փոթերական» բանակին, քանի որ ես ինքս մեծծծծծ սիրահար եմ
կան նաև այսպիսի տարբերակներ
Ասում են, թե վերջում «բարին» և «չարը» միասին խաղաղություն կկնքեն ու ոչ մեկը չի մեռնելու...

Գիտեք ինչ անիմաստ առաջարկ ունեմ, եկեք մի «ստորագրությունների» ցուցակ կազմենք, ու տեղադրենք մի ինչ-որ հայտնի սայտի հայտարարությունների  մեջ և դրա միջոցով ավելացնենք այդ ցուցակը: Այն կլինի խնդրանք Ռոուլինգին գլխավոր կերպարներին ողջ պահելու մասին, թեպետ *նա ինքն հայտարարել է, որ գրքի վերջին հատվածը գրված է եղել դեռևս 1990թ-ին...*

----------


## Timbaka

Բարի գալուստ DVG   :Yahoo:  Խոսք չկա, գաղափարդ լավն ա, ափսոս, որ մի քանի ամիս շուտ չես գրել: Ցավոք, Ռոուլինգը գիրքն արդեն վերջացրել ա ու չի բացառվում, որ տվել ա տպագրության:
 Ի դեպ, նորություն հինգերորդ ֆիլմից. ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների, ֆիլմի պատասխանատուները որոշել են ֆիլմը կրճատել՝ վախենալով, որ 3 ժամից ավել տևողությունը կձանձրացնի հանդիսատեսին՝ աչքի առաջ ունենալով նմանատիպ օրինակներ: Բայց իմ կարծիքով կրճատված ֆիլմը կարող ա անհասկանալի լինի, հատկապես նրանց համար, ովքեր գիրքը չեն կարդացել, իսկ հինգերորդ գիրքը լի է իրադարձություններով:

----------


## DVG

Դեռ ուշ չի:

----------


## DVG

Դե լավ, մի հատ էլ ունեմ առաջարկ, եկենք ԱԿՈՒՄԲՈՒՄ բացել Harry Potter fun club...
Լա՞վ առաջարկ ա: Harry Potter fun club-ն կունենա իր նախագահները, անդամները, եթե իահրկե ադմինիստրատորները դեմ չեն:

----------


## Ungrateful

Լավ է, տւֆտա կինոյա.. հեչ դուրս չեկավ վոչմի սերիա... եսիմ, սհատ ֆանտաստիկա.... չեմ սիրմ ետ կարգի կինոներ ընդանրապես...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Միանում եմ Պոտտերիադայի երկրպագուների ցուցակին:
Խնդրում եմ խուսափել սպոյլերներից:

----------


## Timbaka

Ի դեպ, Ռոուլինգը որոշել ա գրել ութերորդ Հարրի Փոթթերը, որում կլինեն գրքի բոլոր հերոսների կենսագրությունները:

----------


## Apsara

Ես աբելի մեծ հաճույքով հեքիաթը կքննարկեի, քանզի շաաաատ եմ սիրում Ծիպիլիին, Տիմբակաին և մնացած երեխեքին: Հետաքրքիր է չգիտեի որ ֆորումում ետպես գժվում են այս գրքի համար, խոսքե Հարի Փոթերի մասին է: Ես շաատ վաղուց նվեր էի ստացել մի արտասահմանցուց անգլերեն տարբերակը, նոր եմ սկսել կարդալ, արդեն կեսը կարդացել եմ, շաատ հեշտ և արագ է կարդացվում, տարվում ես, բայց երևի ֆանատիզմի չեմ հասնի, ի դեպ, ֆիլմերնել եմ դիտել, գիրքը ավելի լավն է :Smile:

----------


## DVG

Իմիջիայլոց, հուլիսի 13-ին "Հարրի Փոթթեր-5"-ն դուրս կգա մեծ էկրան

----------


## Timbaka

Եթե ուզում եք, էս հասցեով կարող երք նայել Հարրի Փոթթեր 5-ի նոր թրեյլերը. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLud6...elated&search=

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հ.Գ. Ես պրոֆեսոր Սնեյպին հավատացողներից եմ


Այո! Իսկ ես ոչ միայն հավատում եմ, այլ նաեւ պատրաստ եմ գրազ գալ! Ես մի ամբողջ տեսություն ունեմ, որը լիարժեք հիմնավորում է Սնեյպի ամենալուրջ, ամենածանրակշիռ ու լուսավոր կախարդ լինելը: 
Եթե որեւէ մեկը պնդում է, որ Սնեյպը լուսավոր չէ, թող ինձ նամակ գրի եւ առաջարկի գրազի իր պայմանները: Իմ պայմաններն են. 100 տարբեր պոստերում` ներողություն խնդրելով օֆֆտոպի համար, գրել հետեւյալ նախադասությունը "Սնեյպ` ամենազորեղն ու արդարը բոլոր կախարդներից!":

Հ.Գ. Չուկին: Մանուշի, Հասմիկի եւ Տարոնի մասին պատմող էդ աննման հեքիաթն ինչպես իմ ամենասիրելիներից է, այնպես էլ միջնեկ որդուս :Smile:  Չգիտեի, որ պապիկդ է հեղինակը :Smile:  Հարգանքներս :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
7-րդ գիրքը լույս է տեսնելու հուլիսի 21-ին, "Ռոսմենը" խոստանում է ռուսերեն տարբերակը ընթերցողների դատին հանձնել նոյեմբերի մեջ: Բայց ես հույս ունեմ, որ հուլիսի վերջերն կկարողնանանք գրահենային տարբերակները պեղել ինտերնետում: Ես ծանոթներ ունեմ Մոսկվայում, որոնք խոստացել են: Կտեղադրեմ լինկերը:

----------


## Vahe

Ես էս Հարրի Պյոտռի-ին ոչ սիրեցի, ոչ կարդացի, ոչ նայեցի, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ դրանցից մեկն ու մեկը անեմ:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ես էս Հարրի Պյոտռի-ին ոչ սիրեցի, ոչ կարդացի, ոչ նայեցի, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ դրանցից մեկն ու մեկը անեմ:


Տո ճիշտն էլ դու ես անո~ւմ: Ինչիդ ա պետք? Նույնիսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ ոչ սիրելն ա մի բան, ոչ կարդալը, ոչ նայելը, ոչ էլ, առավել եւս, ուզելը :Wink:

----------


## Timbaka

Ժողովուրդ, էսօր իմացա, որ Հարրի Փոթթերի պրեմիերան Հայաստանում լինելու ա հուլիսի 21-ին  :Hands Up:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ, էսօր իմացա, որ Հարրի Փոթթերի պրեմիերան Հայաստանում լինելու ա հուլիսի 21-ին


Այոոո՜, շաբաթ օր է, ես էլ եմ գալիս  :Cool: 
Լսել եմ, որ իբր այս սերիան ավելի մոտ է գրքին, քան նախորդները, տեսնես ճի՞շտ են ասում  :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Բայց ախր միշտ խուսափել եմ պրեմիերաներին գնալուց  :Sad:

----------


## Wisper

Ինքս, ճիշտն ասած, սեր չունեմ դեպի այս ֆիլմը, բայց ելնելով հարցման արդյունքներից՝ կարող եմ ասել, որ բոլոր աղջիկները առաջի բանը որ արել են՝ դա Հարրի Փոստերի վրա ծիտիկ դնելն է եղել  :Tongue:   :LOL: , իսկ տղաները՝ Հերմիոնայի...  :Blush:

----------


## Վարպետ

Իսկ կարող եմ ադմիններից խնդրել` բացել քվեարկության արդյունքները? Հետաքրքիր է, թե որքանով են ճշմարտությանը մոտ Ուիսփերի ենթադրությունները :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ կարող եմ ադմիններից խնդրել` բացել քվեարկության արդյունքները? Հետաքրքիր է, թե որքանով են ճշմարտությանը մոտ Ուիսփերի ենթադրությունները


Հաշվի առնելով, որ հարցումն ի սկզբանե փակ է եղել ու հնարավոր է, որ ոմանք քվեարկել են դա հաշվի առնելով, չեմ բացի հարցման արդյունքները: Թեև այնպիսի հարց չէ, որ մարդիկ թաքցնելու բան կունենան, բայց ամեն դեպքում... Փոխարենը օգտվելով ադմինիստրատորական լիազորություններից նայեցի ու ասեմ, որ այդպես չէ: Ի դեպ քանի որ հարցման տիպը թույլատրում է ընտրել մի քանի հոգու, քվեարկողներից 5 հոգին ընտրել է թե՛ Հարիին, թե՛ Հերմիոնային: Իսկ 3 հոգին էլ երևի իմ նման գրքի երկրպագու են, ու քվեարկել են բոլոր տարբերակների օգտին  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ո~ւ, իսկ ինձ թվացել էր, թե մեկին պետք է քվեարկել :Smile:  Ես Սնեյպին եմ քվեարկել :Smile:

----------


## Kita

ես գաստատ գալիս եմ պրիմերային, եթե այստեղ լինեմ :Sad: 
արդեն բայց 6որդ գիրքն եմ վերջացնում...հույսով եմ իսկապես գրքին մոտ կլինի… :Smile:

----------


## helium

շաբաթ չէ, բայց կիրակի հաստատ գնալու ենք....անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ այդ օրվան  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Kita

> շաբաթ չէ, բայց կիրակի հաստատ գնալու ենք....անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ այդ օրվան


ես երեկ նայեցի :Sad: 
էխխխխ...ով որ կարդացել է, նայելուց հետո կհասկանա.... :Sad: 

մի քիչ որակը վատն է, բայց մեկ է դուրս չեկավ :Sad: 

մի հատ էլ ձեզ հետ կգամ նայելու...գուցե փոխվի կարծիքս :Smile:

----------


## helium

> մի քիչ որակը վատն է, բայց մեկ է դուրս չեկավ


Եթե վատ որակով ես նայել, ուրեմն տանն ես նայել, մեծ էկրանով այլ է!
Բայց և այնպես, ինձ թվում է լավը պետք է լինի...

----------


## Kita

> Եթե վատ որակով ես նայել, ուրեմն տանն ես նայել, մեծ էկրանով այլ է!
> Բայց և այնպես, ինձ թվում է լավը պետք է լինի...


Երևի գրքի 80%-ը չկար, իսկ հերոսները չէին բռնում...հեչ նման չէին... :Sad:

----------


## Timbaka

> շաբաթ չէ, բայց կիրակի հաստատ գնալու ենք....անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ այդ օրվան


Timbaka-ն էլ ա կիրակի գնալու  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Նայեցի, փորձեմ ասել տպավորություններս: Երեկ նայեցի:

Նախ կերպարների անհամապատասխանության մասին: Պրոֆեսոր Ամբրիջը, ըստ իս, արտաքնապես նման չէր գրքում նկարագրվածին, թեև գուցե ռեժիսորն ավելի ճիշտ ընտրություն էր կատարել, քան նկարագրված էր գրքում: Բայց եթե Ամբրիջի հարցում կարելի է վիճել, ապա Լավգուդի կերպարն այնքան հեռու էր իր բնօրինակից, որ խոսելու տեղ չի թողնում: Այդ համակրելի աղջկա մեջ ոչ մի վանող բան, աննորմալություն չկար ու անհասկանալի էր, թե «անուշիկ» աղջկան ինչպես կարող էին ծաղրել, հետը մտերմություն չանել և այլն:

Սպասում էի հզոր կերպար Թոնքսին, որին բացի մի ակնթարթ մազերի գույնը փոխելուց և սեղանի շուրջը ծամածռություն անելիս ուրիշ կերպ կինոյում ցույց չտվին: Մինչդեռ ֆիլմի որոշ հատվածներում այդ կերպարը կարող էր լինել առանցքային: 

Գրքից շատ էին հեռացել՝ ժամանակի մեջ տեղավորվելու համար: Բայց այդ ընթացքում կորցրել շատ ու շատ արժեքավոր հատվածներ: Ձևավորված չէր Կիկիմերի կերպարը, նրա դերը: Սիրիուսի տունը չէին կարողացել լավ ներկայացնել: Չկար Դոբբին, ով գտնում է գաղտնի սենյակը: Այդ սենյակը գտնելու հերոսական իրավունքը Նեվիլին էր տրվել, չգիտես թե ինչու: Անհասկանալի էր, թե ինչպես Ամբրիջը գտավ այդ սենյակի պատը (հակառակ կողմից) ու ջարդելով ներս մտավ: 

Սնեյպի դերը չերևաց: Այդպես էլ ցույց չտրվեց, որ նա է «Ֆենիքսի» միաբանության անդամներին հայտնել Հարիի տեղը: Խիստ սխալ էր կենտավրերի մասը, որտեղ նրանք կարծես թե շատ ջերմ են վերաբերվում Հարիին ու Հերմիոնային, չեն բարկանում, երբ Հերմիոնան գրկում է վիրավոր կենտավրին: 

Ֆրեդի ու Ջորջի վերջին «չարաճճիությունը», որ ամրոցը «ավիրելով» հեռանում են դպրոցից, ավելի շատ հիշեցնում էր ծերունի Բիլբոյի 111 ամյակին նվիրված միջոցառման ժամանակ Հենդալֆի կազմակերպած ուրախ հրավառությանը:

...

Այսպես շատ կարող եմ խոսել, բայց ընդհանրացնելով ասեմ, որ գրքի խորությունը չկար, գրավչությունը չկար: ինչ-որ մանկական, անկապ հեքիաթ էի նայում, որի ռեժիսորը կարծես ավելի շատ աշխատել էր «ծիծաղաշարժ» տեսարաններ սարքելու վրա:

Բոլոր կինոներից, թերևս, ամենացածր գնահատականը սրան տամ: Թեև չեմ բացառում, որ դրա պատճառը մեծ սպասելիքներս էին:

Իհարկե չեմ կարող չընդունել, որ կինոյում նկարահանման բավական հետաքրքիր հնարքներ էին օգտագործվել: Բայց... հետո՞ ինչ  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Այո! Իսկ ես ոչ միայն հավատում եմ, այլ նաեւ պատրաստ եմ գրազ գալ! Ես մի ամբողջ տեսություն ունեմ, որը լիարժեք հիմնավորում է Սնեյպի ամենալուրջ, ամենածանրակշիռ ու լուսավոր կախարդ լինելը: 
> Եթե որեւէ մեկը պնդում է, որ Սնեյպը լուսավոր չէ, թող ինձ նամակ գրի եւ առաջարկի գրազի իր պայմանները: Իմ պայմաններն են. 100 տարբեր պոստերում` ներողություն խնդրելով օֆֆտոպի համար, գրել հետեւյալ նախադասությունը "Սնեյպ` ամենազորեղն ու արդարը բոլոր կախարդներից!":


Այս գրառումը չէի տեսել:

Եթե հակառակ տեսակետը ներկայացնեիր, հաստատ գրազ կգայի  :Wink: 
Մի ողջ տեսություն ես էլ եմ կառուցել, ափսոս, ժամանակ չունեմ այդ ամենը գրելու  :Sad: 




> Հ.Գ. Չուկին: Մանուշի, Հասմիկի եւ Տարոնի մասին պատմող էդ աննման հեքիաթն ինչպես իմ ամենասիրելիներից է, այնպես էլ միջնեկ որդուս Չգիտեի, որ պապիկդ է հեղինակը Հարգանքներս


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Red Hat:

----------


## Srtik

> Ավելին կասեմ, 7-րդ գիրքը դուրս ա գալու հուլիսի 21-ին ժամը 00:01:


Ընկերուհիս հուլիսի 20-ին գրախանութում հերթ էր կանգնել, որ նոր հատորը գնի... :Mda:  Գիշերվա 2:30 նոր տուն էր գնացել... ու չէր էլ պատրաստվում քնել: :Boredom:  Վերջապե՜ս, երկարատև սպասումից հետո, գիրքը ձեռքն էր ընկել... :Read:

----------


## Timbaka

Վերջապես ես էլ տեսա էդքան սպասված Հարրի Փոթթերը ու եթե կարծիք գրեի, նույնը կասեի, ինչ որ Չուկը, չնայած դժվար կարողանայի էդքան սիրուն ձևակերպել: Իրոք որ սարսափելի կրճատված էր, ու բավական առանցքային կերպարներ ու իրադաձություններ պարզապես վերացվել էին: Հավանաբար ֆիլմը նրանց համար ա, ով գիրքը չի կարդացել, որովհետև նայելուց անկախ քեզնից անընդհատ համեմատում ես գրքի հետ ու զգում ֆիլմի ոչ լիարժեք լինելը: Բայց ինչը ճիշտ ա, ճիշտ ա. ինքը ֆիլմը շատ ճոխ էր նկարած՝ հագեցած հեքիաթային տեսարաններով ու հնարքներով:

----------


## helium

Ես նույնպես միանում եմ Չուկի ասածներին (չլինի երեկ մեր հետևում էիր ու լսում էիր ինչ էինք խոսում ֆիլմի մասին  :LOL: )։ Ուզում եմ ավելացնել, որ Ֆրեդն ու Ջորջը լաաավ նման էին իրենց կերպարներին, ինչպես և միշտ։ Սնեյպի հիշողությունից բան չէր մնացել. եթե կարդացած չլինես, պետք է մի քանի անգամ դանդաղեցված կարգով նայես այդ հատվածը, ու եթե օժտված ես կանխատեսմամբ, ապա նոր գլխի կընկնես, թե ինչու էր Սնեյպը ատում Հարիի հորը։ Էլ չասեմ, որ Հարին ընդհանրապես վատ չզգաց իրեն՝ իմանալով, որ իր հայրն այնպիսին էր, ինչպիսին որ ներկայացնում էր Սնեյպը։ Մալֆոյն ընդհանրապես չերևաց։ Հսկայի կերպարն այդքան էլ լավ չէր ստացվել իմ կարծիքով. ոնց որ Հալկը լիներ (The Hulk)։
Ես անչափ սպասում էի պտտվող սենյակի տեսարանին…իմ կարծիքով դա աննկարագրելի տեսարան կարող էր լինել։ Ինձ հետաքրքրում էր ռեժիսյորի իրականացումը, ինչը չեղավ… :Sad:  Ու հետո, անհասկանալի էր ուղղակի, թե ինչու ճշմարտության նյութը (կներեք ոչ այնքան լավ թարգմանությանս համար) հենց Չուի վրա պետք է ազդեր…Երևի թե ռեժիսյորը, նախօրոք կարդացած լինելով 6–րդ գիրքը, որոշել էր հենց այս ֆիլմում արդեն Հարիին առիթ տալ Չու–ին ʼռադʼ անելու ու խեղճ աղջկան դավաճան էր սարքել…Լունային ես սպասում էի հետաքրքիր ու ծիծաղելի գլխարկներով տեսնել։ Եվ ամենակարևորը, ինձ անչափ հիասթափեցրեց Բլեկի տունը…Ֆիլմը դիտողը հաստատ չի մտածի որ դա մեեեեեեծ առանձնատուն էր, որը դարեդար փոխանցվել է ժառանգներին։ Այն ավելի հիշեցնում էր նեղլիկ–մեղլիկ 2-3 սենյականոց չվերանորոգված բնակարան  :Think:  
Բայց լավ բաներն էլ շատ կային. օրինակ ինձ շատ դուր եկան լսող ականջները… :Hands Up: , կամարի տեսքն ուղղակի ցնցող էր, իսկ կռվի տեսարանների մասին էլ չասեմ :Ok:  

Էլ չասեմ ես ու ընկերուհիս ինչ զրկանքներ կրեցինք ֆիլմի դիտման ընթացքում. իմ նստատեղի մեջքի մասը չկար…ու մենք ստիպված 2 ժամ փոխեփոխ նստեցինք ու նայեցինք։  :Sad: 

Ու մի բան էլ ասեմ, 21–ին ընկերուհուս հարսանիքն էր, ու գուշակեք, թե որտեղ…Հոգվարդսում  :Hands Up:  Այո՜, այո՜…հարսանեկան արարողությունը տեղի ունեցավ Հարի Փոթթեր կախարդական ամրոցում։ Դե պատկերացրեք իմ զարմանքն ու ուրախությունը. ես չգիտեի, որ այդպիսի վայր կա Երևանում  :Smile:  Ես Գրիֆֆինդորի սեղանին էի նստած, առաստաղից կախված էին հելլոուինի դդումներ, իսկ պատերին ֆիլմի հերոսների նկարներն էին…Ահա այդպիսի անակնկալ…

----------


## Վարպետ

Հարրի Փոթթեր, 7-րդ գիրք, 1-5 գլուխներ, ռուսերեն (գրահեն թարգմանություն, խնդրում եմ վատություն չանել, ինչպես նաեւ` չպատմել նրանց, ով սպասում է մինչեւ պաշտոնական թարգմանությունը)
www.cpdd.am/glava1.htm
www.cpdd.am/glava2.htm
www.cpdd.am/glava3.htm
www.cpdd.am/glava4.htm
www.cpdd.am/glava5.htm

----------


## Chuk

Մեր ակումբի Տիմբական իսկական բարի կախարդ է, հրաշագործ  :Smile: 
Շնորհակալություն Տիմբակային ու նրա քույրերին հրաշալի ու թանկագին նվերի համար  :Red Hat: 
Դե ջիջիլ ակումբցիներ, ես այսօր կսկսեմ կարդալ «Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows» գիրքը  :Tongue:

----------


## Արամ

Դե լավա գիրքը չէի կարդացել... :LOL:  Առանց կարդալու էլ անիմաստ, ԲՈԼՈՐ  ԿԱԴՐԵՐԸ, դուրս չեկան, բացի վերջինից, երբ Դամբլդորն ու "Ում անունը չի կարելի ասել" կռվեցին: :Hands Up:

----------


## helium

Այստեղ կան բոլոր գլուխներն արդեն թարգմանված ռուսերեն  :Smile:  http://www.makeuniqmoney.narod.ru/zip.html

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Այստեղ կան բոլոր գլուխներն արդեն թարգմանված ռուսերեն  http://www.makeuniqmoney.narod.ru/zip.html


Շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ մերսի,  անչափ շնորհակալ եմ, երեկ` կիրակի աշխատանքի էի եկել, դե ձեռքի հետ առաջին 5 գլուխները կարդացի ու փոշմանեցի, որովհետև մնացածը չկարողացա գտնել :Sad: 
Իսկ հիմաաաաաաա հիմա պրոեկտը հաստատ վարի կտամ  :LOL:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Բարև սիրելի Փոթթերոմաններ: Ես նորեկ եմ Դար ակումբում, բայց Հարրիի աշխարհում ոչ: Ես մի կայք ունեմ ի-նետում որը նվիրված է հենց Հարրի Փոթթերին (harrypotter.am):
Ես շատ վաղուց կարդացել եմ "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows"-ը և շատ հավանել եմ: Ի միջիայլոց կարդացել եմ անգլերեն բնօրինակը: Իսկ դուք կարդացել ե`ք: Շատ հետաքրքիր բաներ են բարզվում ես հատորում: Բայց չեմ ասի, որ ինքներդ կարդաք:
 Աստղ (Astgh) ջան եդ դու ե`ս 1-ին էջում գրել իմ սայթի մասին:



> Մեջբերում.
> Եթե ճշգրիտ տեղեկություններ եք ուզում Հարրի Պոթթերի ու նրա հետ կապված ամեն ինչի մասին, այցելեք harrypotter.am կայքը: Ադմինիստրատորը Վանյան Արփին է: Իմ կարծիքով ինքը Հարրի Փոթթերի ամենամեծ երկրպագուն ա Հայաստանում ու ամենամեծ երկրպագուներից ա ամբողջ աշխարհում:


 Մենակ դու կարաս լինես Ռեալի ֆանատ ու իմ մասին գրես:

Հըն ժողովուրդ ինչ ե`ք կարծում վերջին գրքի մասին:

----------


## Timbaka

Ողջույն ArmSOAD, ինչ լավ ա. որ դու մեզ միացար, ես քեզ շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, որովհետև ես էլ եմ կարդացել հենց անգլերեն տարբերակը, կարդալը, էդ մեղմ ասած, 2 օրում կուլ եմ տվել ուղղակի  հիմա անհամբեր սպասում եմ, որ մյուսներն էլ կարդան, իրար հետ քննարկենք: 
site-դ նայեցի ու համոզված եմ, որ ես դրա մշտական հաճախորդներից կլինեմ 
Դե կհանդիպենք

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ողջույն ArmSOAD, ինչ լավ ա. որ դու մեզ միացար, ես քեզ շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, որովհետև ես էլ եմ կարդացել հենց անգլերեն տարբերակը, կարդալը, էդ մեղմ ասած, 2 օրում կուլ եմ տվել ուղղակի  հիմա անհամբեր սպասում եմ, որ մյուսներն էլ կարդան, իրար հետ քննարկենք: 
> site-դ նայեցի ու համոզված եմ, որ ես դրա մշտական հաճախորդներից կլինեմ 
> Դե կհանդիպենք


Ես էլ եմ երկու օրում կուլ տվել  :Smile: 
Դե ճիշտն ասած առաջին և վերջին գրքերի մեջ սարեր-ձորերի տարբերություն կա, մեկը հեքիաթ ա, մյուսը դետեկտիվ  :LOL:

----------


## helium

Ես էլ եմ կարդացել գիրքը 2 օրում, բայց ռուսերեն տարբերակով…դժգոհ չեմ մնացել :Smile: 
ArmSOAD–ի սայթը այցելեցի, շատ լավն էր ու ողջունելի!

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Ես էլ եմ կարդացել գիրքը 2 օրում, բայց ռուսերեն տարբերակով…դժգոհ չեմ մնացել
> ArmSOAD–ի սայթը այցելեցի, շատ լավն էր ու ողջունելի!


 


> Timbaka-ի խոսքերից Նայել գրառումը
> Ողջույն ArmSOAD, ինչ լավ ա. որ դու մեզ միացար, ես քեզ շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, որովհետև ես էլ եմ կարդացել հենց անգլերեն տարբերակը, կարդալը, էդ մեղմ ասած, 2 օրում կուլ եմ տվել ուղղակի հիմա անհամբեր սպասում եմ, որ մյուսներն էլ կարդան, իրար հետ քննարկենք:
> site-դ նայեցի ու համոզված եմ, որ ես դրա մշտական հաճախորդներից կլինեմ
> Դե կհանդիպենք


Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ իմ սայթը ձեզ դուր եկավ: 2 օրում կարդալը իհարկե լավա, բայց ես ինչքան հնարավոր էր ձգձգում էի, որտև ախր վերջին գիրքնա: Ե`րբ են է բոլորը կարդալու, որ քննարկենք:

----------


## Timbaka

> 2 օրում կարդալը իհարկե լավա, բայց ես ինչքան հնարավոր էր ձգձգում էի, որտև ախր վերջին գիրքնա: Ե`րբ են է բոլորը կարդալու, որ քննարկենք:


Դե, մինչև բոլորը կարդան, ես կհասցնեմ թարմացնել իմ հիշողությունները  :Love:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Դե, մինչև բոլորը կարդան, ես կհասցնեմ թարմացնել իմ հիշողությունները


Հա, էդ էլ ես ճիշտ ասում: :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարև սիրելի Փոթթերոմաններ: Ես նորեկ եմ Դար ակումբում, բայց Հարրիի աշխարհում ոչ: Ես մի կայք ունեմ ի-նետում որը նվիրված է հենց Հարրի Փոթթերին (harrypotter.am):
> Ես շատ վաղուց կարդացել եմ "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows"-ը և շատ հավանել եմ: Ի միջիայլոց կարդացել եմ անգլերեն բնօրինակը: Իսկ դուք կարդացել ե`ք: Շատ հետաքրքիր բաներ են բարզվում ես հատորում: Բայց չեմ ասի, որ ինքներդ կարդաք:
>  Աստղ (Astgh) ջան եդ դու ե`ս 1-ին էջում գրել իմ սայթի մասին:
> 
> 
>  Մենակ դու կարաս լինես Ռեալի ֆանատ ու իմ մասին գրես:
> 
> Հըն ժողովուրդ ինչ ե`ք կարծում վերջին գրքի մասին:


Դե ես եմ էլի :Wink:  Ես էլ զարմացա, որ Փոթթերի մասին քննարկում ա գնում, բայց դու չկաս :Think:  Լավ ա, մի շատ լավ, զարգացած, կարդացած, բարի, խելացի մարդ էլ ավելացավ ակումբում: Կարելի է ասել, որ Փոթթերը անձամբ եկավ ակումբ, որովհետև ԱրմՍՈԱԴ-ը անչափ նման է նրան :Yahoo: Դե Ռեալի մասին խոսք չկա :Crazy:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Հա Աստղ ջան: Ես պրոստո չգիտեի էս ակւմբի մասին, թե չէ վաղուց կմիանաի: Մերսի նմանությունս հիշելու համար  :Xeloq:  (Էս սմայլն էլ ա շատ նման)

Հիմա էլ գիրքը կարդացել եմ ու ուզում եմ մարդկանց հետ խոսել, բայց դեռ շատերը չեն կարդացել ու ես չեմ ուզում spoiler լինել: Հազիվ ինձ զսպում եմ: 
Բայց եթե ինչ-որ մարդիկ էլ են ուզում զրուցել, սիրով հրավիրում եմ բոլորին իմ կայքի ֆոռումը: Էնտեղ հայերեն ֆոնտեր չկան, բայց կարող եք գրել անգլերեն տառերով հայերեն' չնայած որ  կայքը անգլերեն է:

----------


## DVG

Ժողովուրդ, մի հատ լինկ տվեք, որտեղից կարելի ա ՀՓ-7-ը ռուսերեն  քաշել

----------


## DVG

> Հա Աստղ ջան: Ես պրոստո չգիտեի էս ակւմբի մասին, թե չէ վաղուց կմիանաի: Մերսի նմանությունս հիշելու համար  (Էս սմայլն էլ ա շատ նման)
> 
> Հիմա էլ գիրքը կարդացել եմ ու ուզում եմ մարդկանց հետ խոսել, բայց դեռ շատերը չեն կարդացել ու ես չեմ ուզում spoiler լինել: Հազիվ ինձ զսպում եմ: 
> Բայց եթե ինչ-որ մարդիկ էլ են ուզում զրուցել, սիրով հրավիրում եմ բոլորին իմ կայքի ֆոռումը: Էնտեղ հայերեն ֆոնտեր չկան, բայց կարող եք գրել անգլերեն տառերով հայերեն' չնայած որ  կայքը անգլերեն է:


Գիրքը ռուսերե՞ն ես կարդացել:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Չէ, ես անգլերեն եմ կարդացել

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց



> Ժողովուրդ, մի հատ լինկ տվեք, որտեղից կարելի ա ՀՓ-7-ը ռուսերեն  քաշել


Այ էս լինկով գնա կքաշես PDF ֆայլը, կամ տեղում կարող ես կարդալ. http://www.hpbook7.narod.ru/translate.html

----------


## DVG

Իսկ մի բան հարցնեմ արդեն բոլորին, ձեզ ամենից շատ որ գիրքն ա դուր եկել, և որ կինոն

----------


## ArmSOAD

Հմմմմ....
Դժվար հարց ես տալիս:
Գրքերից երևի 3-րդը, ֆիլմերից` 1,2,3:

----------


## Timbaka

իսկ ես գրքերից սիրում եմ 3-րդը ու 6-րդը, իսկ ֆիլմերից երևի 3-րդը:

----------


## DVG

Իսկ ես գրքերից կրկին 3-րդը, իսկ ֆիլմերից 1-ը և 2-ը

----------


## helium

Ամենասիրածս ֆիլմը 3–րդն է, իսկ գրքերից....չեմ կարողանում կողմնորոշվել....երևի 2 և 3–ը  :Smile:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Բարև ժողովուրդ ջան:
Դիմում եմ հատկապես ոերջին գիրքը կարդացողներին: Լսե`լ եք ինչա հայտարարել եդ խփնված Ռոուլինգը Դամբլդորի մասին: Իգր թե հոմոսեքսուալ ա:  :Angry2:  Լրիվ գժվել ա հա:
Ի`նչ կարծիք ունեք:  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Բարև ժողովուրդ ջան:
> Դիմում եմ հատկապես ոերջին գիրքը կարդացողներին: Լսե`լ եք ինչա հայտարարել եդ խփնված Ռոուլինգը Դամբլդորի մասին: Իգր թե հոմոսեքսուալ ա:  Լրիվ գժվել ա հա:
> Ի`նչ կարծիք ունեք:


Գրքերի 7 հատորներից և ոչ մեկում նման բան չկա  :Wink:

----------


## helium

Ես, ի դեպ, կարդացել եմ այդ հոդվածը։ Ներեղություն եմ խնդրում, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի մեջբերումն անել անգլերեն, դատեք ինքներդ  :Think: ...

  One fan asked whether Albus Dumbledore, the head of the famed Hogwarts School of Wizardry and Witchcraft,  had ever loved anyone. Rowling smiled. "Dumbledore is gay, actually," replied Rowling as the audience erupted in surprise. She added that, in her mind, Dumbledore had an unrequited love affair with Gellert Grindelwald, Voldemort's predecessor who appears in the seventh book. After several minutes of prolonged shouting and clapping from astonished fans, Rowling added. "I would have told you earlier if I knew it would make you so happy."

----------


## Timbaka

> Ես, ի դեպ, կարդացել եմ այդ հոդվածը։ Ներեղություն եմ խնդրում, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի մեջբերումն անել անգլերեն, դատեք ինքներդ ...
> 
>   One fan asked whether Albus Dumbledore, the head of the famed Hogwarts School of Wizardry and Witchcraft,  had ever loved anyone. Rowling smiled. "Dumbledore is gay, actually," replied Rowling as the audience erupted in surprise. She added that, in her mind, Dumbledore had an unrequited love affair with Gellert Grindelwald, Voldemort's predecessor who appears in the seventh book. After several minutes of prolonged shouting and clapping from astonished fans, Rowling added. "I would have told you earlier if I knew it would make you so happy."


   Ես էլ եդ հայտարարությունը լուրջ չընդունեցի, մանավանդ որ վերջում Ռոուլինգը ասում ա, որ դա արդեն ֆանատների հորինածն ա:
   Իմիջայլոց, արդեն սկսվել են վեցերորդ ֆիլմի նկարահանումները: Հետաքրքիր ա, էս մի ֆիլմը ոնցը կստացվի? Պիտի որ շատ հետաքրքիր լինի:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Ես էլ եդ հայտարարությունը լուրջ չընդունեցի, մանավանդ որ վերջում Ռոուլինգը ասում ա, որ դա արդեն ֆանատների հորինածն ա:
>    Իմիջայլոց, արդեն սկսվել են վեցերորդ ֆիլմի նկարահանումները: Հետաքրքիր ա, էս մի ֆիլմը ոնցը կստացվի? Պիտի որ շատ հետաքրքիր լինի:


Դե եթե գրքով ես դատում ուրեմն պիտի լավը լինի: Բայց ինձ թվումա էլի թերի կսարգեն: Ախր էս հատորում լիքը պատմելու բաներ կան, իսկ իրանք սովորաբար ամենա կարևոր խոսակցությունները չեն մտցնում կինոյի մեջ: Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվում ա էլի կհիասթափվենք :Sad:

----------


## Stranger

Բարև. Ես արաջին անգամ եմ, որ այս ֆորումն եմ մտնում
: Լսի կարդացի Դամբլդորի մասին :Դա իսկապես ճիշտ ե՞

----------


## ArmSOAD

Դե Դամբլդորը տենցը չի կարող լինել, բայց էն, որ Ռուլինգը դա ասել է, ճիշտ է:

----------


## helium

Ես Ջոանայի ասածները այսպես եմ հասկանում. երիտասարդ Դամբլդորը, որը շատ տաղանդավոր կախարդ էր, հանկարծ ընկերանում է իր նման և նույնիսկ ավելի հզոր մի կախարդ տղայի հետ... Բնականաբար իր մոտ առաջանում է համակրանք, ոգեշնչում, ավելին անելու, նրան նմանվելու, հասնելու ձգտում… Իմ կարծիքով շատ բնական է, երբ նման մարդուն հանդիպելով՝ Դամբլդորը հիանում է նրանով...այսպես ասած հազիվ իրա խելքին մարդա գտնում  :Wink:  Ու չգիտես ինչու, նման հետաքրքրությունը միանգամից ՛ԳԵՅ՛ լինելու հետ կապեցին...Ես նման բան չեմ տեսնում։

----------


## ArmSOAD

Դե գիտես, դու ճիշտ ես, բայց Ռոուլինգը իրա բերանովա ասել, որ "գեյա"  :Sad: : Համ էլ ես ինտերվյու եմ կարդացել, որտեղ ինքը իրա խոսքերը հաստատելա: Իրան տվել են, որ 6-րդ կինոյի սցենարը կարդա, էնտեղ էլ մի պահա եղել, որ իբր Դամբլդորի հիշողություններն են ցույց տալիս: Դրանց մեջ մի պահա լինում իրա առաջին սիրած աղջկա հետ կապված: Ռուլինգը էտ տողերը ջնջելա ու պատճառաբանել, թե` "գեյա":
Անկեղծ ասած, շատ աչքիցս ընկելա էտ կինը:  :Shok:

----------


## DVG

Իմ կարծիքով Ռուլինգը այդ ամենը անում ա մենակ նրա համար, որ ավելի մեծացնի հետաքրքրությունը գրքի հանդեպ, ու պետք չէ դա այդքան լուրջ ընդունել, վերջիվերջո դա ընդհանեմնը գիրք է…

Հ.Գ.
Լսել եմ, որ 6-րդ ֆիլմի համար քաստինգ ա անցկացվում /ինտերնետի միջոցով/, ու հաղթողը կդառնա ֆիլմի դերասաններից մեկը: Իմիջիայոց, WornerBrosers-ը Մադոննայի աղջկան առաջարկել է դեր 6-րդ ֆիլմում:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Դե հա, իհարկե գովազդի համարա ասում այդ բաները, բայց միևնույնա չարժեր այդպիսի կերպարը այդ կերպ փչացնել: Կարողա իրանց փչացած երկրում դա սովորական բանա  :Bad: , բայց իմ համար անընդունելիա: Ախր այդ գիրքը սկզբում մանկականա եղել: Ուզում են, որ իրանց ժողովուրդը մանկուց դա սովորական երևույթ համարի: :Angry2:

----------


## Grisha

Հարրի Փոթթերի մասին նոր բլոգ, ամեն ինչը այնտեղ, 7-րդ հատորը ռուսերենով, հարի պոտերը 5-ի ֆիլմը ամբողջովին. 

 Սեղմիր այստեղ

*Մոդերատորական: Տրանսլիտով գրառումները ակումբում արգելվում են: Ներդրված «տրանսլիտ» համակարգի միջոցով գրառումը փոխարկվել է հայատառի:*

----------


## DVG

> Դե հա, իհարկե գովազդի համարա ասում այդ բաները, բայց միևնույնա չարժեր այդպիսի կերպարը այդ կերպ փչացնել: Կարողա իրանց փչացած երկրում դա սովորական բանա , բայց իմ համար անընդունելիա: Ախր այդ գիրքը սկզբում մանկականա եղել: Ուզում են, որ իրանց ժողովուրդը մանկուց դա սովորական երևույթ համարի:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ այն մտքիդ, որ գիրքը սկաբից ևեթ գիրքը  մանկական էր, և չարժե այլևայլություններ ի հայտ բերել այդ "անմեղ" մանկան պատմության մեջ  :Hands Up:  :Smile:

----------


## Timbaka

Գիտե՞ք, որ արդեն վեցերորդ ֆիլմից կադրեր կան: կարող եք նայել էստեղ  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2jXxWweeZ8
 Էս էլ Լավանդա Բրաունի (Ռոնի ընկերուհու) դերասանուհին ա

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Էս էլ Լավանդա Բրաունի (Ռոնի ընկերուհու) դերասանուհին ա


Բայց ինքը հեչ էլ Ռոնի ընկերուհին չի: Բա Հերմին ուր մնաց...

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ուրախությամբ հայտնաբերեցի այս էջը Ակումբում  :Smile:  Ինձ համարում եմ ՀՓ-ի իսկական ֆանատ: Ֆորումներից մեկում, որին մասնակցում եմ, երկու հսկայական էջ ունեմ փոքրիկ կախարդին նվիրված  :Smile: 

Մի առաջարկ ունեմ...այդ ֆորումում ես անցկացնում էի խաղ-վիկտորինա` նվիրված Ռոուլինգի հանրաճանաչ ստեղծագործությանը: Տալիս էի հարցեր` ներառելով բոլոր 7 գրքերի ինֆորմացիան: Ճիշտ պատասխանողները ստանում էին միավորներ:
 Եթե ցանկացողներ կլինեն վիկտորինային մասնակցել` կարող եմ այստեղ եւս անցկացնել  :Blush:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ուրախությամբ հայտնաբերեցի այս էջը Ակումբում  Ինձ համարում եմ ՀՓ-ի իսկական ֆանատ: Ֆորումներից մեկում, որին մասնակցում եմ, երկու հսկայական էջ ունեմ փոքրիկ կախարդին նվիրված 
> 
> Մի առաջարկ ունեմ...այդ ֆորումում ես անցկացնում էի խաղ-վիկտորինա` նվիրված Ռոուլինգի հանրաճանաչ ստեղծագործությանը: Տալիս էի հարցեր` ներառելով բոլոր 7 գրքերի ինֆորմացիան: Ճիշտ պատասխանողները ստանում էին միավորներ:
>  Եթե ցանկացողներ կլինեն վիկտորինային մասնակցել` կարող եմ այստեղ եւս անցկացնել


Վախ Լիլիթ ջան էս դու էլ ես մեր խելքին :Love:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վախ Լիլիթ ջան էս դու էլ ես մեր խելքին


Ահա  :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հիմա անցկացնեմ, թե չէ վիկտորինան?  :Smile:  Եթե գոնե 3 ցանկացող լինի, կսկսեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Timbaka

Վայ, ինչ լավ միտք ա վիկտորինան: Կարող ա էս թեմայում նոր շնչառություն բացի  :Smile:  Ես մասնակցում եմ: 
 P.S. Իսկ մրցանակը ի՞նչ ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վայ, ինչ լավ միտք ա վիկտորինան: Կարող ա էս թեմայում նոր շնչառություն բացի  Ես մասնակցում եմ: 
>  P.S. Իսկ մրցանակը ի՞նչ ա


Վայ հազիվ  :Smile:   Ինձ էլ արդեն թվում էր, թե առաջարկս հավեսին արհամարհվեց  :Smile: 
Փաստորեն մի ցանկացող արդեն կա  :Smile:  Սպասում ենք մյուս երկուսին  :Smile: 

P.S. Ընթացքում կմտածենք  :Wink:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Վայ հազիվ   Ինձ էլ արդեն թվում էր, թե առաջարկս հավեսին արհամարհվեց 
> Փաստորեն մի ցանկացող արդեն կա  Սպասում ենք մյուս երկուսին 
> 
> P.S. Ընթացքում կմտածենք


Ես էլ եմ ուզում, են անգամ էի ուզում գրեի բայց անյատվեց ինետս ու հետո թեման կորավ այլ թեմաների հորձանուտում :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես էլ եմ ուզում, են անգամ էի ուզում գրեի բայց անյատվեց ինետս ու հետո թեման կորավ այլ թեմաների հորձանուտում


Ուխ ուխ  :Smile:  
Էհե~~ն ... եւս մեկ հոգի` եւ մրցակցությունն ու հետաքրքրությունն ապահովված է  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հիմա անցկացնեմ, թե չէ վիկտորինան?  Եթե գոնե 3 ցանկացող լինի, կսկսեմ


 :Hands Up:  :Ok:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> 


Վարպ դու՞  էլ ես մերոնցից :Shok: 
Դզեց :LOL:

----------


## Timbaka

Սիրտս վկայում ա, որ մեկն էլ մեզ կմիանա, վաղը կտեսնենք  :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վարպ դու՞ էլ ես մերոնցից
> Դզեց


Ես հի~ն "մերոնցից" եմ, Նոր ջան :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Արյա~~, էս ովա մեզ միացեե~լ  :Smile: 

Նոր ջան, Վարպետը ՀՓ-ի "գայլ"-ա, առանց որևէ չափազանցության  :Smile:   :Smile:  Հեսա որ խաղը սկսեմ` կտեսնես  :Smile: 

Ես իրեն անձամբ եմ ճանաչում, ու դու պետքա մեր առաջին հանդիպումը տեսնեիր...երբ մենք կաֆեում նստած, լուրջ դեմքերով ՀՓ-ի 4 թե հինգերորդ գիրքն էինք քննարկում, այնպես` ինչպես Ավետարանը կամ Սահմանադրությունը կարող են քննարկել` վիճելով, փաստարկներ ու ապացույցներ բերելով....հիշում ես Վա?  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

Դե չէ... գայլը արդեն գայլ չեմ, անցել են էն օրերը, որ կարող էի աբզացներով ցիտել, հիմա նույնիսկ որոշ սյուժետային նրբություններ չեմ հիշում, ստրախովկես անեմ, որ խայտառակ չլինեմ :Jpit: 
Իսկ քննարկում էինք, Լիլ, 6-րդ գիրքը, ու վիճաբանությունը նրա շուրջ էր, թե Սնեյպը ում կողմից ա ի վերջո :Smile:  Ու չնայած, որ հենց էդ գրքի վերջում նա սպանել էր Դամբլդորին, այնուամենայնիվ ես քեզ ապացուցեցի, որ ինքը դա արել է Դամբլդորի խնդրանքով :Smile:  Բայց դու էնքան հաստակող էիր, որ ֆսյո ժե գրազ էկար ու տարվեցիր :Jpit: ))

----------


## helium

Ինչպես ասվել էր նախապես, այսօր ավելանում է ևս մեկ ցանկացող  :Wink:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Արյա~~, էս ովա մեզ միացեե~լ 
> 
> Նոր ջան, Վարպետը ՀՓ-ի "գայլ"-ա, առանց որևէ չափազանցության   Հեսա որ խաղը սկսեմ` կտեսնես 
> 
> Ես իրեն անձամբ եմ ճանաչում, ու դու պետքա մեր առաջին հանդիպումը տեսնեիր...երբ մենք կաֆեում նստած, լուրջ դեմքերով ՀՓ-ի 4 թե հինգերորդ գիրքն էինք քննարկում, այնպես` ինչպես Ավետարանը կամ Սահմանադրությունը կարող են քննարկել` վիճելով, փաստարկներ ու ապացույցներ բերելով....հիշում ես Վա?


Երանի ձեզ իսկ ինձ ընկերներս չէին հասկանում :Sad: 
Երբ Մատանիների Տիրակալն էի կարդում առաջին կուրսում ռուսերենի ժամին են էլ Պոլիտեխնիկում էլի չէին հասկանում, թե ոնց կարամ նստեմ ռուսերենի դասերին երբ ազատված եմ այդդասերից ու են էլ հերիք չի մի հատ էլ ռուսերեն գիրք կարդամ :LOL: 
Իսկ Հարրիին  կարդացել եմ սեսիաների ընթացքում :LOL:

----------


## Նավաստի

> Երանի ձեզ իսկ ինձ ընկերներս չէին հասկանում
> Երբ Մատանիների Տիրակալն էի կարդում առաջին կուրսում ռուսերենի ժամին են էլ Պոլիտեխնիկում էլի չէին հասկանում, թե ոնց կարամ նստեմ ռուսերենի դասերին երբ ազատված եմ այդդասերից ու են էլ հերիք չի մի հատ էլ ռուսերեն գիրք կարդամ
> Իսկ Հարրիին  կարդացել եմ սեսիաների ընթացքում




Իսկ գիրքն ո՞վ էր քեզ տվել: Ասեմ թե՞ լռեմ:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե չէ... գայլը արդեն գայլ չեմ, անցել են էն օրերը, որ կարող էի աբզացներով ցիտել, հիմա նույնիսկ որոշ սյուժետային նրբություններ չեմ հիշում, ստրախովկես անեմ, որ խայտառակ չլինեմ
> Իսկ քննարկում էինք, Լիլ, 6-րդ գիրքը, ու վիճաբանությունը նրա շուրջ էր, թե Սնեյպը ում կողմից ա ի վերջո Ու չնայած, որ հենց էդ գրքի վերջում նա սպանել էր Դամբլդորին, այնուամենայնիվ ես քեզ ապացուցեցի, որ ինքը դա արել է Դամբլդորի խնդրանքով Բայց դու էնքան հաստակող էիր, որ ֆսյո ժե գրազ էկար ու տարվեցիր))


Անպայման պետքա հիշեցնեիր չէ պարտվելս? Առնետի մեկ  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Եւ այսպես, սիրելիներս, սկսում եմ խոստացված վիկտորինան  :Smile: 

Կանոններ

Յուրաքանչյուր փուլում կտրվի երեք հարց: Ճիշտ պատասխանը կգնահատվի 10 միավոր: Կիսատ, բայց ճիշտ պատասխանը` 5 միավոր: 
Կխնդրեմ, որ մեկ անգամ ճիշտ պատասխանը հնչելուց հետո այլեւս չպատասխանեք, եթե իհարկե երկու հոգի միաժամանակ չգրեն պատասխանը:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Վիկտորինա
Հարց Առաջին
1. Ինչ ֆաբրիկա ուներ պրն. Դուրսլին? Ինչ էր արտադրվում այնտեղ?

Հարց Երկրորդ
2. Ով էր համարվում կախարդական փայտիկի Անգլիայի լավագույն վարպետը?

Հարց Երրորդ
3. Ովքեր էին մասկակցում "Երեք Կախարդների" մրցմանը? Որ դպրոցներն էին նրանք ներկայացնում?

----------


## helium

1. Ինչ ֆաբրիկա ուներ պրն. Դուրսլին? Ինչ էր արտադրվում այնտեղ?

Հարց Երկրորդ
2. Ով էր համարվում կախարդական փայտիկի Անգլիայի լավագույն վարպետը?

Հարց Երրորդ
3. Ովքեր էին մասկակցում "Երեք Կախարդների" մրցմանը? Որ դպրոցներն էին նրանք ներկայացնում?[/QUOTE]

1. Դռել արտադրող ֆիրմա (կներեք, հայերեն չգիտեմ ինչպես են ասում դռելին  :Jpit: 
2. Օլիվանդեր
3. Հարրի և Սերդիկ Դիգգորի – Հոգուարդս
   Ֆլեռ Դելակուռ – Բաքսբատոն
   Վիկտոր Կռամ – Դուրմստանգ

----------


## Նորմարդ

> [COLOR="DarkOliveGreen"]
> 
>    Վիկտոր Կռամ – Դուրմստանգ


կամ Դուրմշտրանգ :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ֆրանսիական դպրոցի անունը սխալ է նշված:

----------


## Timbaka

> Ֆրանսիական դպրոցի անունը սխալ է նշված:


Շարմբատոն  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Այսպես

helium - 30 միավոր (Կրամի դպրոցի ճիշտ անվանումն է Դուրմստրանգ)
Timbaka - 10 միավոր

Նորմարդ- էս անգամ դեռ ոչինչ  :Wink:

----------


## helium

Դուրմստրանգի համար համաձայն եմ, բայց ֆրանսիական դպրոցի անունը....գուցե թարգմանության տարբերություն է  :Sad:  Նմանապես կարող եմ օրինակ բերել ասենք Հոգուարդսի բաժինների անվանումները – Հաֆֆլփաֆ և Պուֆֆենդույ, Ռայվենկլոու և Կոգտերվեն....

Պ.Ս. 3–րդ պատասխանի համար գոնե 5 միավոր չի հասնու՜մ՝ որպես կիսատ պատասխան  :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դուրմստրանգի համար համաձայն եմ, բայց ֆրանսիական դպրոցի անունը....գուցե թարգմանության տարբերություն է  Նմանապես կարող եմ օրինակ բերել ասենք Հոգուարդսի բաժինների անվանումները – Հաֆֆլփաֆ և Պուֆֆենդույ, Ռայվենկլոու և Կոգտերվեն....
> 
> Պ.Ս. 3–րդ պատասխանի համար գոնե 5 միավոր չի հասնու՜մ՝ որպես կիսատ պատասխան


Հմմ...լավ, կարծում եմ թարգմանական տարբերությունները հաշվի առնելը ճիշտ կլինի: 
Միավորն ուղղված է, սխալ էի գրել  :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Վիկտորինա
Հարց առաջին
Ի՞նչ էր Հագրիդի "պուպուշ" կենդանիներից մեկի անունը, որի ոչ անմիջական պատճառով նրան վռնդեցին դպրոցից:

Հարց երկրորդ
Ո՞վ էր Հոգվարթսում Գուշակության դասատուն եւ ինչու՞ էր Հարրին ատում նրան:

Հարց Երրորդ
Ի՞նչ կենդանի էր Հարրիի պատրոնուսը: Ինչի՞ հետ էր դա կապված:

----------


## Timbaka

> Վիկտորինա
> Հարց առաջին
> Ի՞նչ էր Հագրիդի "պուպուշ" կենդանիներից մեկի անունը, որի ոչ անմիջական պատճառով նրան վռնդեցին դպրոցից:
> 
> Հարց երկրորդ
> Ո՞վ էր Հոգվարթսում Գուշակության դասատուն եւ ինչու՞ էր Հարրին ատում նրան:
> 
> Հարց Երրորդ
> Ի՞նչ կենդանի էր Հարրիի պատրոնուսը: Ինչի՞ հետ էր դա կապված:


1. Արագոգ
2. Թրելոնի, Նա անդադար կանխատեսում էր Հարրիի մահը
3. եղջերու (stag),  իսկ պատճառն այն էր, որ Հարրիի հայրը անիմագ էր և կարողանում էր դառնալ եղջերու.

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Վիկտորինա
> Հարց առաջին
> Ի՞նչ էր Հագրիդի "պուպուշ" կենդանիներից մեկի անունը, որի ոչ անմիջական պատճառով նրան վռնդեցին դպրոցից:
> 
> Հարց երկրորդ
> Ո՞վ էր Հոգվարթսում Գուշակության դասատուն եւ ինչու՞ էր Հարրին ատում նրան:
> 
> Հարց Երրորդ
> Ի՞նչ կենդանի էր Հարրիի պատրոնուսը: Ինչի՞ հետ էր դա կապված:


1.
Անունները չեմ հիշում բայց սարդ էր :Smile: 
2.
Էլի չեմ հիշում, բայց ակնոցներով նիհար ու բոյով տիկին էր ու ապրում էր աշտարակում եթե չեմ սխալվում :Smile: 
3. Եղջերու էր (олень) իր հոր պատրոնուսն էր :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> 1.
> Անունները չեմ հիշում բայց սարդ էր
> 2.
> Էլի չեմ հիշում, բայց ակնոցներով նիհար ու բոյով տիկին էր ու ապրում էր աշտարակում եթե չեմ սխալվում
> 3. Եղջերու էր (олень) իր հոր պատրոնուսն էր


Ես անտեր անունները տենց էլ չեմ կարողանում հիշել  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> 1. Արագոգ
> 2. Թրելոնի, Նա անդադար կանխատեսում էր Հարրիի մահը
> 3. եղջերու (stag),  իսկ պատճառն այն էր, որ Հարրիի հայրը անիմագ էր և կարողանում էր դառնալ եղջերու.


Ապրի Timbaka-ն  :Smile: 

Timbaka - 30 միավոր




> 1.
> Անունները չեմ հիշում բայց սարդ էր
> 2.
> Էլի չեմ հիշում, բայց ակնոցներով նիհար ու բոյով տիկին էր ու ապրում էր աշտարակում եթե չեմ սխալվում
> 3. Եղջերու էր (олень) իր հոր պատրոնուսն էր
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> Ես անտեր անունները տենց էլ չեմ կարողանում հիշել


Պատասխանները կիսատ են, բայց բոլոր երեքում էլ ճիշտ պահեր կան  :Smile: 

Նորմարդ - 15 միավոր  :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Վիկտորինա

Հարց Առաջին
Մասնագիտությամբ ինչ էին Հերմիոնայի ծնողները?

Հարց Երկրորդ
Ու՞մ նկարն էր Գրիֆինդորի ընդհանուր սենյակի դռան վրա?

Հարց Երրորդ
Ի՞նչ պայմաննեերում Հարրին դառավ կվիդիչի թիմի "բռնիչ"  :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Վիկտորինա
> 
> Հարց Առաջին
> Մասնագիտությամբ ինչ էին Հերմիոնայի ծնողները?
> 
> Հարց Երկրորդ
> Ու՞մ նկարն էր Գրիֆինդորի ընդհանուր սենյակի դռան վրա?
> 
> Հարց Երրորդ
> Ի՞նչ պայմաննեերում Հարրին դառավ կվիդիչի թիմի "բռնիչ"


1. Բժի՞շկ :Sad:  չեմ հիշում:
2. Դե մի թմբլիկ տիկին էր
3. Դա տեղի ունեցավ նրանց այսպես ասած «ֆիզկուլտի»  :LOL:  առաջին դասի ժամանակ երբ նա կյանքում առաջին անգամ ցախավել հեծնեց  :Lol2:  (հայերեն անսովոր ա):

----------


## helium

> Հարց Առաջին
> Մասնագիտությամբ ինչ էին Հերմիոնայի ծնողները?


 Ատամնաբույժ

----------


## ArmSOAD

Յաաա... էս առանց ինձ ինչ ՀՓ? ահագին բան եմ բաց թողել հա: Ութեմն էսպես...




> Վիկտորինա
> 
> Հարց Առաջին
> Մասնագիտությամբ ինչ էին Հերմիոնայի ծնողները?
> 
> Հարց Երկրորդ
> Ու՞մ նկարն էր Գրիֆինդորի ընդհանուր սենյակի դռան վրա?
> 
> Հարց Երրորդ
> Ի՞նչ պայմաննեերում Հարրին դառավ կվիդիչի թիմի "բռնիչ"


Հարց Առաջին.
Ատամնաբույժ

Հարց Երկրորդ.
Այդ կնոջը անվանում էին "Գեր տիկին"  :Smile:  անգլերենում` The Fat Lady

Հարց Երրորդ.
Երբ Հարրին առաջին անգամ ավել նստեց, Մալֆոյը գողացել էր Նեվիլի "Հիշեցնող սարգը" և Հարրին նրա ետեվից եր ընկել, որ վերադարձնի, Մկ'Գոնագալն էլ նրան տեսավ ու որոշեց մտցնել թիմ:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> 1. Բժի՞շկ չեմ հիշում:
> 2. Դե մի թմբլիկ տիկին էր
> 3. Դա տեղի ունեցավ նրանց այսպես ասած «ֆիզկուլտի»  առաջին դասի ժամանակ երբ նա կյանքում առաջին անգամ ցախավել հեծնեց  (հայերեն անսովոր ա):


Փաստորեն սաղ ճիշտ եմ պատասխանել :Yahoo:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ապրեք  :Smile: 

Նորմարդ - 25 միավոր
helium - 10 միավոր
ArmSOAD - 30 միավոր (լիարժեք պատասխան  :Smile:  )

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ուրաաա... :Yahoo: 
դե սպասում ենք մյուս վիկտորինայիդ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ուրախ ընդմիջում վիկտորինայից առաջ  :Smile: 

***
У вас болят зубы? Ломает кости? Крутит суставы? Скажите, где находится штаб Ордена Феникса и действие Круцио закончится!

***
Николас Фламель на маггловском суде: 
- Итак. Вас обвиняют в шарлатанстве. Вы продавали доверчивым людям элексир вечной жизни. Осуждались ли Вы раньше? 
- Да. В 1451, 1639, 1893 и 1904 годах.

***
Урок зельеварения. Профессор Снегг: 
- Гермиона, какого цвета у тебя раствор получился? 
- Красного. 
- Молодец, десять баллов Гриффиндору. А у тебя, Поттер? 
- Оранжевый. 
- Ладно, пять баллов Гриффиндору. А у тебя Невилл? 
- Черного. 
- Плохо, десять баллов с Гриффиндора. Класс, ложись!!!

***
Урок. Снегг проверяет задание: 
- Долгопупс! 
- Извините, профессор, у меня бабушка заболела, не успел сделать... 
- Садитесь, два балла! Следующий - Уизли! 
- Простите, профессор, я маме помогал, не успел сделать... 
- Садитесь, два балла! Следующий - Поттер! 
- Слышь, профессор, у меня вчера крёстный из Азкабана вернулся, встретились, посидели, то да сё, когда делать? 
Снегг визгливо: 
- Ты меня крёстным не пугай, не пугай, садись, три...

***
Разговоp в убоpной Хогвартса: 
- Рон, С.О.В.У. сдал? 
Из соседней кабинки спpава: 
- Да нет, этот козел Снегг никак зачет не ставит! 
Из соседней кабинки слева: 
- И не поставлю!!!

***
Долохов спрашивает у Малфоя-старшего: 
- Люциус, ты не знаешь, далеко ли Азкабан от суши? 
Малфой: 
- Буль, буль, тьфу... Заткнись и плыви!!!

***
Нарцисса навещает Драко в школе, и застает его дерущимся с Поттером: 
- Сынок, не бей мальчика по голове метлой, а то вспотеешь и простудишься.

***
- Как пройти в библиотеку? 
- В три часа ночи?!! 
- Так мы же в Запретную Секцию...

***
Площадь Гриммо, 12: 
Снейп: - Почему вы смеетесь, Уизли? Не вижу ничего смешного. 
Фред: - А вы и не можете увидеть, профессор, вы сели на мой тост с джемом.

***
"Все-таки природа берет свое!" - подумал Сириус, загоняя МакГонагалл на дерево.

***
Рон Грюму: 
- Профессор, почему у вас такой странный глаз??? 
- Странный??? Ты, наверное, никогда не видел василиска...

***
Во второй части. Гарри после матча по квиддичу в больничном крыле со сломанной рукой. 
- Мадам Помфри, сделай те же что нибудь! 
Медсестра, посмотрев на его руку 
- Думаю, Поттер, руку придется ампутировать, вы никогда не будете играть в квиддич, вас отправят к маглам навсегда, сотрут память и над вами все будут смеяться. 
- А разве нет другого выхода??? 
- Вы что, предпочитаете костерост?????

***(էս մեկը վերջնա, ժողովուրդ)  :Smile: 

Маленький Том Реддл пристает к прохожему: 
- Дяденька, дай закурить! 
- А волшебное слово? 
- Авада Кедавра!

----------

Alen86 (25.06.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Վիկտորինա*

*Հարց Առաջին*
Ով եւ ինչպես օգնեց Հարրիին հաղթահարել վախը դեմենտորների նկատմամբ? Ինչպես էր հնչում նրանց հաղթող կախարդական բանաձևը?

*Հարց Երկրորդ*
Ուր ընկավ Հարրին սխալմամբ "թռչող վառոդի" միջոցով իր առաջին տեղափոխության ժամանակ եւ ով օգնեց նրան դուրս գալ այդ տեղից?

*Հարց Երրորդ*
Ինչպես էր ուսման ծարավ ( :Smile:  ) Հերմիոնան երրորդ կուրսում կարողանում մի քանի դասի միաժամանա կարողանում նստել?

----------


## Նավաստի

> *Վիկտորինա*
> 
> *Հարց Առաջին*
> Ով եւ ինչպես օգնեց Հարրիին հաղթահարել վախը դեմենտորների նկատմամբ? Ինչպես էր հնչում նրանց հաղթող կախարդական բանաձևը?
> 
> *Հարց Երկրորդ*
> Ուր ընկավ Հարրին սխալմամբ "թռչող վառոդի" միջոցով իր առաջին տեղափոխության ժամանակ եւ ով օգնեց նրան դուրս գալ այդ տեղից?
> 
> *Հարց Երրորդ*
> Ինչպես էր ուսման ծարավ ( ) Հերմիոնան երրորդ կուրսում կարողանում մի քանի դասի միաժամանա կարողանում նստել?




1. Եթե չեմ սխալվում դա պրոֆեսսոր Լյուպինն էր, իսկ կախարդական բանաձևը հետևյալն է: *Էքսպեկտո պատրոնում*

2. Չեմ հիշում  :Sad: 

3. Մի կախարդական սարքի օգնությամբ, որը իրեն տվել էր տիկին Մակ-Գոնագալը, սեմեստրի սկզբին: Սարքը իրենից ներկայացնում էր ոսկեզոծ շղթա, վրան ավազի ժամացույց ամրացրած: Անունն էլ՝ Омут времени. կներեք Հայերեն չէի հիշում:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> *Վիկտորինա*
> 
> *Հարց Առաջին*
> Ով եւ ինչպես օգնեց Հարրիին հաղթահարել վախը դեմենտորների նկատմամբ? Ինչպես էր հնչում նրանց հաղթող կախարդական բանաձևը?
> 
> *Հարց Երկրորդ*
> Ուր ընկավ Հարրին սխալմամբ "թռչող վառոդի" միջոցով իր առաջին տեղափոխության ժամանակ եւ ով օգնեց նրան դուրս գալ այդ տեղից?
> 
> *Հարց Երրորդ*
> Ինչպես էր ուսման ծարավ ( ) Հերմիոնան երրորդ կուրսում կարողանում մի քանի դասի միաժամանա կարողանում նստել?


1. Նավաստին ճիշտ ա ասում:

2. Կասալեյա պիտի ասեր կասայա ալեյա, ընկավ սև/մութ կախարդության մի կասկածելի խանութ, որտեղ հանդիպեց Մալֆոյին ու նրա հորը :Smile: 

3. Նավաստին էլի ճիշտ ա, այս սարքի օգնությամբ նրանք մի կյանք չէ, որ փրկեցին :Tongue:

----------


## helium

> 2. Կասալեյա պիտի ասեր կասայա ալեյա, ընկավ սև/մութ կախարդության մի կասկածելի խանութ, որտեղ հանդիպեց Մալֆոյին ու նրա հորը


Խանութը կոչվում էր "Գորբին և Բերկ" և գտնվում էր "Лютый переулок"–ում, իսկ դուրս բերեց նրան Հագրիդը  :Smile:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> *Վիկտորինա*
> 
> *Հարց Առաջին*
> Ով եւ ինչպես օգնեց Հարրիին հաղթահարել վախը դեմենտորների նկատմամբ? Ինչպես էր հնչում նրանց հաղթող կախարդական բանաձևը?
> 
> *Հարց Երկրորդ*
> Ուր ընկավ Հարրին սխալմամբ "թռչող վառոդի" միջոցով իր առաջին տեղափոխության ժամանակ եւ ով օգնեց նրան դուրս գալ այդ տեղից?
> 
> *Հարց Երրորդ*
> Ինչպես էր ուսման ծարավ ( ) Հերմիոնան երրորդ կուրսում կարողանում մի քանի դասի միաժամանա կարողանում նստել?


Ուրեմս...
1. Այդ գործում Հարրիին  :Xeloq:  օգնեց Ռիմուս Լյուպինը  :Sad: , որը նրան սովորեցրեց *Էքսպեկտո Պատրոնում* կախարդանքը (չնայած որ նրանք իսկական դեմենտորի վրա չեին պարապում :Jpit: 

2. Նա հայտնվել էր զանազան զզվելի բաների վաճառքում մասնագիտացած խանութ` "Գոռբին ու Բերկես" , ռուսերեն` "Горбин и Бэркес" ("Flourish and Blotts"): Այն գտնվում է Лютный переулок -ում (Knockturn Alley): Հարրին թաքնվել եր պահարանում, քանի դեռ վաճառողը խոսում էր Մալֆոյների հետ: Երբ նրանք գնացին, Հարրին դուրս եկավ խանութից ու հանդպեց Հագրիդին, որն էլ դուրս բերեց իրեն այդ ահավոր փողոցից:

3. Հերմին օգտագործում էր Մկ'Գոնագալի տված Ժամանակի մեջ տեղափոխվելու սարքը` շղթայից կախված փոքրիկ ավազի ժամացույց: Չգիտեմ հայերեն ոնց ճիշտ կլինի: Անգլերեն` *Time Turner*, ռուսերեն` Маховик Времени:

----------


## Hripsimee

Տխուր տրտում ման եմ գալիս ինտերնետում, մեկ էլ ինչ տեսնեմ,Հարի Փոթթերի էջ!!!!Ուռա!!!! 
  Ես էլ եմ ետ Հարիի մեծ ֆանատ  ու  ուրախ կլինեմ էս լավ կոլեկտիվի անդամ դառնալ: Առայժմ  սպասում  եմ   Գալատեայի նոր հարցին:Իմիջիայլոց  կարդացել  եմ 7-րդ գիրքը ու  նայել եմ 5-րդ ֆիլմը:Երկուսն էլ վերջն  են!!!!Մանավանդ ֆիլմը,որովհետև գրքի էպիլոգը դուրս չեկավ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Տխուր տրտում ման եմ գալիս ինտերնետում, մեկ էլ ինչ տեսնեմ,Հարի Փոթթերի էջ!!!!Ուռա!!!! 
>   Ես էլ եմ ետ Հարիի մեծ ֆանատ  ու  ուրախ կլինեմ էս լավ կոլեկտիվի անդամ դառնալ: Առայժմ  սպասում  եմ   Գալատեայի նոր հարցին:Իմիջիայլոց  կարդացել  եմ 7-րդ գիրքը ու  նայել եմ 5-րդ ֆիլմը:Երկուսն էլ վերջն  են!!!!Մանավանդ ֆիլմը,որովհետև գրքի էպիլոգը դուրս չեկավ:


Չէ, քեզանից պրծում չկա  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Ուրախ եմ, որ գտար Ակումբը, հուսով եմ Հարրի Փոթթերից բացի մյուս թեմաների քննարկումներին էլ ակտիվ կմասնակցես  :Hands Up: 

Բարի գալուստ!  :Wink:

----------


## Hripsimee

Քեզնից էլ պրծում չկա: :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Կաշխատեմ մասնակցել: :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Չէ, քեզանից պրծում չկա   
> 
> Ուրախ եմ, որ գտար Ակումբը, հուսով եմ Հարրի Փոթթերից բացի մյուս թեմաների քննարկումներին էլ ակտիվ կմասնակցես 
> 
> Բարի գալուստ!


Քեզանից էլ պրծում  չկա: :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Կաշխատեմ մասնակցել: :Cool:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Galatea ջան Էս ուր ես կորել: Ախր անհամբեր քեզ ենք սպասում:  :Sad:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Galatea ջան Էս ուր ես կորել: Ախր անհամբեր քեզ ենք սպասում:


Հա  էլի,իսկականից... :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> 1. Եթե չեմ սխալվում դա պրոֆեսսոր Լյուպինն էր, իսկ կախարդական բանաձևը հետևյալն է: *Էքսպեկտո պատրոնում*
> 
> 2. Չեմ հիշում 
> 
> 3. Մի կախարդական սարքի օգնությամբ, որը իրեն տվել էր տիկին Մակ-Գոնագալը, սեմեստրի սկզբին: Սարքը իրենից ներկայացնում էր ոսկեզոծ շղթա, վրան ավազի ժամացույց ամրացրած: Անունն էլ՝ Омут времени. կներեք Հայերեն չէի հիշում:


Նավաստի - 15 միավոր: Սարքը կոչվում էր "Маховик Времени" 




> 1. Նավաստին ճիշտ ա ասում:
> 
> 2. Կասալեյա պիտի ասեր կասայա ալեյա, ընկավ սև/մութ կախարդության մի կասկածելի խանութ, որտեղ հանդիպեց Մալֆոյին ու նրա հորը
> 
> 3. Նավաստին էլի ճիշտ ա, այս սարքի օգնությամբ նրանք մի կյանք չէ, որ փրկեցին


Նորմարդ - 10 միավոր




> Խանութը կոչվում էր "Գորբին և Բերկ" և գտնվում էր "Лютый переулок"–ում, իսկ դուրս բերեց նրան Հագրիդը


helium - 10 միավոր




> Տխուր տրտում ման եմ գալիս ինտերնետում, մեկ էլ ինչ տեսնեմ,Հարի Փոթթերի էջ!!!!Ուռա!!!! 
>   Ես էլ եմ ետ Հարիի մեծ ֆանատ  ու  ուրախ կլինեմ էս լավ կոլեկտիվի անդամ դառնալ: Առայժմ  սպասում  եմ   Գալատեայի նոր հարցին:Իմիջիայլոց  կարդացել  եմ 7-րդ գիրքը ու  նայել եմ 5-րդ ֆիլմը:Երկուսն էլ վերջն  են!!!!Մանավանդ ֆիլմը,որովհետև գրքի էպիլոգը դուրս չեկավ:





> Չէ, քեզանից պրծում չկա   
> 
> Ուրախ եմ, որ գտար Ակումբը, հուսով եմ Հարրի Փոթթերից բացի մյուս թեմաների քննարկումներին էլ ակտիվ կմասնակցես 
> 
> Բարի գալուստ!


Ուրախ եմ քեզ տեսնել էստեղ, Հռիփսիմե ջան  :Smile:  Prostoy Zritel-ից ու Հարրիից պրծում չկա, չէ?  :Smile:   Հռիփսիմեին բան չասես Հայկ, ինքը լավնա  :Smile: 




> Galatea ջան Էս ուր ես կորել: Ախր անհամբեր քեզ ենք սպասում:





> Հա  էլի,իսկականից...


Էրեխեք, շատ անտրամադիր եմ էս քանի օրը, չեմ կարողանում ինձ ստիպել հարցեր մտածել...բայց էս երկու օրը ինձ կհավաքեմ կգրեմ, լավ? 

Հռիփսիմե ջան, դու ինչ կարծիքի ես 7-րդ գրքի մասին?

----------


## Hripsimee

[




Ուրախ եմ քեզ տեսնել էստեղ, Հռիփսիմե ջան  :Smile:  Prostoy Zritel-ից ու Հարրիից պրծում չկա, չէ?  :Smile:   Հռիփսիմեին բան չասես Հայկ, ինքը լավնա  :Smile: 
Էրեխեք, շատ անտրամադիր եմ էս քանի օրը, չեմ կարողանում ինձ ստիպել հարցեր մտածել...բայց էս երկու օրը ինձ կհավաքեմ կգրեմ, լավ? 

Հռիփսիմե ջան, դու ինչ կարծիքի ես 7-րդ գրքի մասին?[/QUOTE] 
  Ես էլ եմ շատ ուրախ,ես հենց միանգամից հասկացա որ Galatea խորհրդավոր  անվան տակ մեր շատ սիրելի Prostoy Zritel-նա թաքնվում :Wink: 
Համ էլ մերսի  :Blush: 
   Ինչ  լավա որ էդ  հարցը  տվեցիր!!! Ինչ կարծիքի պիտի լինեմ?Շատ հավանել եմ  ,մի  100 անգամ որոշ մասեր արդեն վերակարդացել եմ, կարդալիս որոշ պահերի   հիացել եմ (օրինակ Серебренная  лань գլուխը ուղղակի սքանչելի էր),որոշ պահերի շունչս կտրվել է(Սնեյպի մահ...),որոշ պահերի նողկանք ու ներքին դող եմ զգացել (էն որ էն զզվելի Վոլանդեմորտը Դամբլդորի  Белая  гробница-ից Ավագ  փայտիկնա գողանում, կամ էլ էն ոչնչություն  Ամբրիդջը Սլիզերինի մեդալյոնը ու Վոլդեմորտի կրեստրաժը վզին գցած ֆռֆռումա ու  հլը  մի  հատ  էլ  ասում Սելվինների տոհմից եմ ),Սնեյպի  հիշողությունները  ընդհանրապես մրցույթից դուրս  են  ու  մեկ  էլ ամբողջ  կարդալու  ընթացքում  անկեղծորեն հիանում էի Հերմիոնայով,(ես իրան ընդհանրապես շատ  եմ  սիրում): :Smile: 
  Եթե  մի գրքից  էսքան  էմոցիա  ու  հաճույք եմ  ստանում ուրեմն  կարամ հաստատ ասեմ,որ  դուրս  շատա  եկել: 7-ի չափ մեկ  էլ 6-ն ու 1-ին  եմ սիրում: Ինձ  որ  թողես  կարամ մի 3 թերթանոց շարադրություն  գրեմ  7-րդ գրքի  մասին,բայց հլը որ էսքանը  բավականա :Smile: 
 Իսկ քեզ դուր չի եկել?

----------


## Cannibal

ես ել եմ հպ ի ֆանատ.մի հատ եսի նայեք ու կարծիք արտահաըտեք.
Натали Макдональд, появляющаяся на странице 159 "Гарри Поттера и Кубка Огня", была настоящим человеком. Эта 9-летняя канадская школьница из Торонто умирала от лейкемии. Она написала письмо Джоан Роулинг, спросив ее, что случится в следующей книге про Гарри Поттера, потому что она не доживет до того момента, когда сможет прочитать ее. Добросердечная писательница ответила ей по электронной почте, но Натали умерла за день до этого. Тогда писательница назвала ее именем в четвертой книге ученицу-первогодку в Хогвардсе, которую волшебная шляпа определила в Гриффиндор - факультет смелых сердцем. Позднее, когда Роулинг приехала в Канаду в рамках рекламного тура, она навестила семью Макдональд.

եսի ճիշտ ա?????ես ռւսական գրքում չկարացա գտնեմ.

առաջարկում եմ բացել նաև թեմա The Lord Of The Rings.իմ կարծիքով սա էլ է բավականին հետաքրքիր թեմա.


իսկ սրանք հետաքրքիր բաներ են(2005 թվականի).


Британская писательница Джоан Роулинг, вероятно, хочет отсечь себе все пути к отступлению и действительно ограничиться только семью книгами из серии приключений Гарри Поттера. По данным хорошо информированного источника, главный герой "поттерианы" будет убит в заключительной книге серии.



Потрясающее предсказание сделал 70-летний актер и "голос" популярных в США аудиокниг о Гарри Поттере Джим Дейл. В частности, он подтвердил, что седьмой роман о Гарри Поттере, который Роулинг начала писать в прошлом году, будет последним в серии. Ранее сообщалось, что Роулинг написала последнюю главу седьмого романа, и последнее слово в ней - "шрам". 



Как сообщает The Sun, Дейл сказал, что Роулинг жила с Гарри Поттером так долго, что действительно захотела его убить. Это утверждение стало эхом заявления, которое сделал звезда "кинопоттерианы" и исполнитель главной роли Дэниел Рэдклифф в прошлом году. "Я всегда подозревал, что Гарри может умереть", - сказал тогда Рэдклифф. 



Согласно первоначальному замыслу, Джоан Роулинг намеревалась написать семь книг о похождениях Гарри, по одной на каждый год обучения в школе волшебников Хогвартс. Однако прошлым летом стало известно, что писательница отказалась от прежних планов и намерена продолжить цикл.



О том, что седьмая книга о приключениях юного волшебника, возможно, не станет последней, в которой будет фигурировать имя прилежного ученика школы волшебства и чародейства Хогвартс, Роулинг говорила также в марте. Тогда писательница дала понять, что вместо того чтобы навсегда закончить повествование о юном маге, она, вполне возможно, напишет еще одну (или не одну) книгу о Гарри, когда тот станет взрослым. 



На вопрос фанатов Гарри Поттера о том, на самом ли деле седьмой роман будет последним, писательница не исключила, что напишет еще что-нибудь о том, что случится с Гарри после того, как он окончит обучение в Хогвартсе. 



Напомним, что в минувшую субботу в российских книжных магазинах появился перевод шестого романа о юном волшебнике - "Гарри Поттер и Принц-полукровка". Мировой релиз книги состоялся 16 июля 2005 года. Новая книга о Гарри Поттере сразу же установила рекорд: за первые 24 часа было продано 6,9 млн экземпляров.



Таким образом был побит рекорд, поставленный предыдущим романом Джоан Роулинг о приключениях юного волшебника и его друзей. Как свидетельствует статистика, в час уходило более 250 тыс. экземпляров книги "Гарри Поттер и Принц-полукровка". К настоящему времени продано уже 11,5 миллионов экземпляров романа.



На русском языке "Гарри Поттер и Принц-полукровка" вышел спустя пять месяцев со дня мировой премьеры. Переводчиками шестого тома "поттерианы" стали Сергей Ильин и Майя Лахути.



Сергей Ильин известен российским читателям переводами англоязычных произведений Владимира Набокова, а Майя Лахути - переводчица детских книг и большая поклонница произведений Джоан Роулинг. Как отмечают критики, от книги к книге в романах Роулинг меняется стилистика повествования, со взрослением главных героев становится сложнее язык, жестче сюжет, поднимаются проблемы актуальные именно для этого возраста.



Как считают многие, "Гарри Поттер и Принц-полукровка" - самая захватывающая и загадочная часть истории о юном волшебнике. Новая книга о Гарри Поттере продолжает повествование о шестом годе обучения повзрослевшего главного героя в школе магии Хогвартс и о его борьбе против сил зла в лице лорда Воландеморта и его приспешников. В романе "Гарри Поттер и Принц-полукровка" Гарри и его друзья повзрослели, в романе им уже по 16 лет.



Вероятно, выход заключительной книги "поттерианы" станет трагедией для фанатов Гарри, привыкших ждать продолжения его приключений. Поклонники Гарри Поттера настолько преданны своему любимцу, что готовы на подвиги ради того, чтобы наслаждаться творением Джоан Роулинг. 



Так, 17-летняя Сандра Лукиан из Кишинева в течение целого месяца от руки переписывала роман "Гарри Поттери Принц-полукровка". Школьница исписала пять толстых тетрадей, у нее закончились чернила в десяти ручках, но она довела дело до конца.



Как сообщает "КП" в Молдове, ученица 10-го класса Сандра Лукиан увлеклась творчеством Джоан Ролинг сразу, как только вышла первая книга о Гарри Поттере. Поэтому, когда британская писательница издала шестую книгу о приключениях юного волшебника, Сандра страстно захотела видеть ее в собственной коллекции.



В лицее в Румынии, где учится девушка, у ее подруги появилась новая книга. Однако стоил роман дорого - порядка пятидесяти долларов. Поэтому Сандре пришла в голову идея - просто переписать книгу: черной пастой - диалоги, синей - повествование. 



Девушка попросила книгу у подруги и взялась за работу. Она переписывала "Гарри Поттера" во время летних каникул. Сюжет о Сандре сделали молдавские журналисты, а потом репортаж о ней сделали АР, BBC и CNN. О молдавской девушке узнали вся Европа и Америка. Молодая американская пара из Нью-Йорка, 27-летний Кристин и его подруга Карсон, настолько прониклись упорством девушки, что выслали Сандре книгу с автографом автора.



"После выхода репортажа в эфир у меня появилось много друзей в США, Индии, Румынии, - говорит Сандра, - Жизнь стала намного интересней! А знаете, какая моя самая заветная мечта? Прочитать седьмую книгу о Гарри Поттере (если она, конечно, появится) до своего 18-летия и таким вот образом ознаменовать свой выход из детства".

----------


## ArmSOAD

Galatea, բաըց ես էլ եմ անցած վիկտորինաին մասնակցել, ինչու իմ արդյունքները չես գրել? !!!  :Sad:

----------


## Hripsimee

[QUOTE=Cannibal;651765]ես ել եմ հպ ի ֆանատ.մի հատ եսի նայեք ու կարծիք արտահաըտեք.
Натали Макдональд, появляющаяся на странице 159 "Гарри Поттера и Кубка Огня", была настоящим человеком. Эта 9-летняя канадская школьница из Торонто умирала от лейкемии. Она написала письмо Джоан Роулинг, спросив ее, что случится в следующей книге про Гарри Поттера, потому что она не доживет до того момента, когда сможет прочитать ее. Добросердечная писательница ответила ей по электронной почте, но Натали умерла за день до этого. Тогда писательница назвала ее именем в четвертой книге ученицу-первогодку в Хогвардсе, которую волшебная шляпа определила в Гриффиндор - факультет смелых сердцем. Позднее, когда Роулинг приехала в Канаду в рамках рекламного тура, она навестила семью Макдональд.

եսի ճիշտ ա?????ես ռւսական գրքում չկարացա գտնեմ.

առաջարկում եմ բացել նաև թեմա The Lord Of The Rings.իմ կարծիքով սա էլ է բավականին հետաքրքիր թեմա.


իսկ սրանք հետաքրքիր բաներ են(2005 թվականի).

QUOTE]
Լսել էի,ճիշտա:
Դե Ռոուլինգին սիրում եմ էլի... :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ուրեմս...
> 1. Այդ գործում Հարրիին  օգնեց Ռիմուս Լյուպինը , որը նրան սովորեցրեց *Էքսպեկտո Պատրոնում* կախարդանքը (չնայած որ նրանք իսկական դեմենտորի վրա չեին պարապում
> 
> 2. Նա հայտնվել էր զանազան զզվելի բաների վաճառքում մասնագիտացած խանութ` "Գոռբին ու Բերկես" , ռուսերեն` "Горбин и Бэркес" ("Flourish and Blotts"): Այն գտնվում է Лютный переулок -ում (Knockturn Alley): Հարրին թաքնվել եր պահարանում, քանի դեռ վաճառողը խոսում էր Մալֆոյների հետ: Երբ նրանք գնացին, Հարրին դուրս եկավ խանութից ու հանդպեց Հագրիդին, որն էլ դուրս բերեց իրեն այդ ահավոր փողոցից:
> 
> 3. Հերմին օգտագործում էր Մկ'Գոնագալի տված Ժամանակի մեջ տեղափոխվելու սարքը` շղթայից կախված փոքրիկ ավազի ժամացույց: Չգիտեմ հայերեն ոնց ճիշտ կլինի: Անգլերեն` *Time Turner*, ռուսերեն` Маховик Времени:


ArmSOAD ջան, ներիր...խելքա մնացել?  :Sad:   Շատ լավ ես պատասխանել, ուղղակի ուշ ես գրել...երբ տեսնում ես էդքան ուշացնում ես, էլ իզուր քեզ մի չարչարի  :Smile: 

Ուղղակի համոզված եմ, որ բոլոր պատասխաննմերը հիանալի գիտես. դրա համար`

*30 միավոր*

Ապրես  :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

> Լսել էի,ճիշտա:


բայց ես չեմ կարում գրքում գտնեմ.ով գիտի եջը????????????

----------


## ArmSOAD

> ArmSOAD ջան, ներիր...խելքա մնացել?   Շատ լավ ես պատասխանել, ուղղակի ուշ ես գրել...երբ տեսնում ես էդքան ուշացնում ես, էլ իզուր քեզ մի չարչարի 
> 
> Ուղղակի համոզված եմ, որ բոլոր պատասխաննմերը հիանալի գիտես. դրա համար`
> 
> *30 միավոր*
> 
> Ապրես


Մերսի: Էլ չեմ ուշացնի: :Wink:

----------


## Cannibal

1)որտեղ է աշղատում Ռոնի հայրը?
2)Գարրին քանի հատ երեխա ունեցավ?
3)ով էր վօլդեմորտի մայրը և հայրը?

պատասխանները ընդունում ա Գալաթեան! :Xeloq:

----------


## Hripsimee

1)Ռոնի հայրը աշխատում է  կախարդության նախարարությունում
2)3`Լիլին,Ալբուսը, Ջեյմսը
3)մայրը`Մեռոպա Մռակսը,հայրը`Տոմ Ռեդլը

----------


## WArmanW

մարդիկ, իսկ էտ Հարրի Փոթթեր կոչված գրքի թերությունների մասին չե՞ք խոսացել:

----------


## Hripsimee

> մարդիկ, իսկ էտ Հարրի Փոթթեր կոչված գրքի թերությունների մասին չե՞ք խոսացել:


 Իսկ կոնկրետ  ինչ թերությունների մասին  է  խոսքը ? :Think:

----------


## Cannibal

գրքի սխալները լիքն են.կարաք նայեք ըստեղ 
http://www.harrypotter.am/mistakes_books.htm

----------


## WArmanW

> գրքի սխալները լիքն են.կարաք նայեք ըստեղ 
> http://www.harrypotter.am/mistakes_books.htm


Լիքը գոհ եմ:

----------


## Hripsimee

> գրքի սխալները լիքն են.կարաք նայեք ըստեղ 
> http://www.harrypotter.am/mistakes_books.htm


Հա, էդ սխալների մասին վաղուց գիտեմ:Կարծում եմ անքան էլ հետաքրքիր թեմա չէ:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ժողովուրդ, եթե սխալներ եք գտել, որոնք ընդգրկված չեն այդ էջում, խնդրում եմ ասեք, կդնեմ մեծ հաճույքով:  :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Վիկտորինա*

Հարց Առաջին
1. Ինչ առանձնահատկություն ուներ Նիմֆադորա Տոնկսը? Ինչ կախարդուհի էր նա?

Հարց Երկրորդ
Ինչպես Հարրին պարզեց, որ Սիրիուսն իր կնքահայրն է?

Հարց Երրորդ
Ինչու Հերմիոնան հրաժարվեց Տրելոնիի դասերին նստելուց?

----------


## Hripsimee

Բ ա իմ պատասխանները :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բ ա իմ պատասխանները


Հռիփսիմե ջան, էս նոր հարցերին պատասխանի, երկուսն իրար հետ կգնահատեմ  :Smile: 

 Ու ևս մեկ անգամ խնդրում եմ: Երբ արդեն պատասխան հնչել է հարցերին, եթե մանրամասնելու բան չունեք` պատասխանել նորից նույն բանը պետք չէ  :Smile: 

Վայ, նոր տեսա, որ մենակ ես չեմ էստեղ հարցեր տալիս ...  
Եթե դեմ չեք, խաղը միայն ես վարեմ հա?

----------


## ArmSOAD

Հարց Առաջին
1. Տոնքսը Մետամորֆմագուս էր: Նա կարողանում էր իր արտաքինը փոխել: Շատ հազվագյուտ երևույթ էր: Խեղճը... :Sad: 

Հարց Երկրորդ
2. Մի անգամ, երբ բոլորը գնացել էին Հոգսմիդ գյուղը, նա, հետևելով ՄկԳոնագալին, Հագրիդին ու Ֆադջին, թաքնված իր թիկնոցի տակ, մտավ "Երեք ցախավել" պանդոկը ու ականջ դրեց նրանց խոսակցությանը: Դրանք էլ հենց Սիրիուսի մասին էին խոսում ու դա էլ ասեցին: 

Հարց Երրորդ
3. Դե Հերմին ի սկզբանե չեր հավատում այդ առարկայի ճշգրտությանը ու ամեն անգամ լսելով Հարրիին սպառնացող վտանգների, մահերի ու Գրիմների մասին` ավելի էր բորբոքվում: Մի օր էլ, ձեռք առնելով, ասեց որ հաստատ էլի Հարրի մոտ Գրիմմ է: Տրելոնին էլ նրան ասեց, թե նա զուրկ է կանխագուշակություններ անելու այդ հիանալի շնորհից: Նա էջ ջղայինացավ ու գնաց: Աըլևս չեկավ այդ դասերին:

----------


## Hripsimee

Չհասցրի... :Sad: 
Ոչինչ լավ,իմ աստղը հաջորդ անգամ կփայլի :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

> Եթե դեմ չեք, խաղը միայն ես վարեմ հա?


նո պրոբլեմ.պրոստո ետ հարցերի պատասխանները վռազ պետք էին.կներես որ գործիտ խբեցի.  :Smile: հուսով եմ ներված եմ. :Smile: 

մի հատ ել հարց ունեմ բայց հետո կտամ.իմ կարծիքով ետ հարցին վոչ մեկ չի կարանա պատասխանի.բայց դե մեկ ել տեսանք պատասխանեց.իսկականից շատ դժվար հարց ա.ես որ բան չեմ հասկանում.. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> նո պրոբլեմ.պրոստո ետ հարցերի պատասխանները վռազ պետք էին.կներես որ գործիտ խբեցի. հուսով եմ ներված եմ.
> 
> մի հատ ել հարց ունեմ բայց հետո կտամ.իմ կարծիքով ետ հարցին վոչ մեկ չի կարանա պատասխանի.բայց դե մեկ ել տեսանք պատասխանեց.իսկականից շատ դժվար հարց ա.ես որ բան չեմ հասկանում..


Իհարկե ներված ես  :Smile:  Ասա տեսնեմ էդ ինչ հարցա?  :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի հատ օֆֆթոփային հարց էլ ես տամ...

Ով ունի Հարրի Փոթթերի գրքերը անգլերեն? Ինձ կտաք, ես էլ կարդամ? Մենակ առաջին գիրքն եմ կարդացել (հայերեն, սարսափելի թարգմանությամբ) ու դուրս շատ է եկել! :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

Galatea բացի հպ. ռուսերեն գրքի
( 1ին հատոր) 154 էջ և կարդա 6,7,8,9 տողերը…
ու բացատրի թե ըտեղ դամբլդորը ինչ ա ասում՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞
ես ըստեղ ետ տողերը չեմ գրում որովհետեվ ռուսերեն չեմ կարա գրեմ :Sad: եթե ինչ որ մեկը կարա տող գրի :Smile: 

խայտառակություն,մտեք ստեղ http://www.3dcube.net/armenia-electi...ing-at-people/  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Galatea բացի հպ. ռուսերեն գրքի
> ( 1ին հատոր) 154 էջ և կարդա 6,7,8,9 տողերը…
> ու բացատրի թե ըտեղ դամբլդորը ինչ ա ասում՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞
> ես ըստեղ ետ տողերը չեմ գրում որովհետեվ ռուսերեն չեմ կարա գրեմեթե ինչ որ մեկը կարա տող գրի
> 
> խայտառակություն,մտեք ստեղ http://www.3dcube.net/armenia-electi...ing-at-people/


Cannibal ջան, ցավոք առաջին հատորն այժմ ձեռքիս տակ չի...եթե մոտավորապես ասես որ հատվածն է, միգուցե հիշեմ: Եթե չէ,  Հռիփսիմեն կօգնի  :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է տվածդ լինկին` դա նախ ոչ ոքի համար գաղտնիք չէ, ում հետաքրքրում է ճշմարտությունը, բայց արի այդ թեման փակենք, լավ? Հատկապես, որ այս էջը հեչ չի համապատասխանում թեմային:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Եկեք տարգմանենք գիրքը հայերեն և տպագրենք   :Tongue:

----------


## Hripsimee

Համաձայն եմ,էն էլ ոնց!!!!
 Բայց Galatea-ն չի ուզում թարգմանել,իսկ ես դեռ բավարար կրթություն չունեմ:
Բայց մի օր հույս ունեմ,որ կթարգմանեմ...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Galatea բացի հպ. ռուսերեն գրքի
> ( 1ին հատոր) 154 էջ և կարդա 6,7,8,9 տողերը…
> ու բացատրի թե ըտեղ դամբլդորը ինչ ա ասում՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞
> ես ըստեղ ետ տողերը չեմ գրում որովհետեվ ռուսերեն չեմ կարա գրեմեթե ինչ որ մեկը կարա տող գրի
> 
> խայտառակություն,մտեք ստեղ http://www.3dcube.net/armenia-electi...ing-at-people/


 Ես  առաջին հատորը  ռուսերեն չունեմ... :Bad: Իմը հայերենա,

Իսկ որ գլխի մասինա խոսքը?

----------


## Cannibal

գլուխը ես ա… ռասպռեդելյուշայա շլյապա.ռուսերեն գրքում -7ն ա.են պահն ա որ բոլորին արդեն որոշել են թե որտեղ են սովորելու ու Դամբլդորը սկսում ա խոսալ.այ ետ պահում ինքը ասում ա մի քանի անկապ բառ որոնք շաաաաաաաաաաաատ անհասկանալի են!! :Shok:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Hripsimee

> գլուխը ես ա… ռասպռեդելյուշայա շլյապա.ռուսերեն գրքում -7ն ա.են պահն ա որ բոլորին արդեն որոշել են թե որտեղ են սովորելու ու Դամբլդորը սկսում ա խոսալ.այ ետ պահում ինքը ասում ա մի քանի անկապ բառ որոնք շաաաաաաաաաաաատ անհասկանալի են!!


 Մեջբերում  եմ  հայերեն  թարգմանությունից.
   Ալբուս  Դամբլդորը  ոտքի էր  կանգնել  թևերը  լայն  տարածած  և  սեր ու  ջերմություն   ճառագող  հայացքով  գլուխ  էր  տալիս  ուսանողներին,ասես  ուզում  էր  գրկած  լինել  դահլիճում բոլոր  նստածներին,որոնցից  իրեն  հարազատ  ու  սիրելի  ոչ ոք  չկար  աշխրհում:
 -Բարով  եք  եկել,-ասաց  նա:-Բոլորին ցանկանում  եմ  բարի  ուսումնական  տարի Հոգվարթսում:Մինչև  մեր տոնական  ընթրիքն  սկսելը  կցանկանայի  մի  երկու  խոսք  ասել:Եվ  ահա  դրանք.
_Ջուրը պղպջաց  կճուճի  ճաքից,_
_Կայծակը  ծաղկեց  կայծքարի  ծակից:_
Շնորհակալություն
 Albus Dumbledore had gotten to his feet. He was beaming at the students, his arms opened wide, as if nothing could have pleased him more than to see them all there. 
 "Welcome," he said. "Welcome to a new year at Hogwarts! Before we begin our banquet, I would like to say a few words. And here they are: Nitwit! Blubber! Oddment! Tweak! 
 "Thank you!" 
 Albus Dumbledore had gotten to his feet. He was beaming at the students, his arms opened wide, as if nothing could have pleased him more than to see them all there. 
 "Welcome," he said. "Welcome to a new year at Hogwarts! Before we begin our banquet, I would like to say a few words. And here they are: Nitwit! Blubber! Oddment! Tweak! 
 "Thank you!" 
 Դե  հայերը ստեղծագործաբար  են  մոտեցել :Xeloq:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ռուսերեն էլ այդ բառերը հնչում են սենց` Олух, Пузырь, Остаток, Уловка!  :LOL: 


Դե ինչ եք զարմանում: Դամբլդորը հայտնի ա իր անիմաստ, անկապ ասածներով ու արածնորով:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շնորհակալություն Tiganaյին գրքերի համար!  :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

> Ռուսերեն էլ այդ բառերը հնչում են սենց` Олух, Пузырь, Остаток, Уловка! 
> 
> 
> Դե ինչ եք զարմանում: Դամբլդորը հայտնի ա իր անիմաստ, անկապ ասածներով ու արածնորով:


իսկ ես այդպես չեի ասի.Դամբլդորի ասածի տակ մի բան պարտադիր պետք ա լինի.Ռոուլինգը անկապ բաներ չեր ասի.մի բան ըստեղ են չի :Think: բայց մի հատ խորը նայեք.ախր սավսեմ իմաստ չունի :Think:  :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էրեխեք, լավ էլի  :LOL:  Ես էլ գիտեի` լուրջ բան ես հարցնելու, Կանիբալ  :LOL:  Դեմք ես դու  :Smile: 

Ախր դա ընդամենը կատակ է  :Smile:  Ռոուլինգը Դամբլդորի բառերով ուղղակի, հայավարի ասած, ղժժում է  :Smile:  Դամբլդորը հետո էլ է նման խոխմաներ անում  :Smile: 

Ինքն իհարկե անտանելի խելացի տղա էր, Դամբին, էլի, բայց պետք չի իր ամեն խոսքում իմաստ փնտրել  :Wink:

----------


## Cannibal

Գալաթեա ինձ համոզեցիր որ անկապ բան ա :Ok:  բայց դե   :Bux:   :LOL: 




> Էրեխեք, լավ էլի  Ես էլ գիտեի` լուրջ բան ես հարցնելու, Կանիբալ  Դեմք ես դու


բայց լուրջ հարց չեր՞՞՞՞

ես ինչքա լավ սմայլներ կան!!! :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  լավն են

----------


## Hripsimee

> Էրեխեք, լավ էլի  Ես էլ գիտեի` լուրջ բան ես հարցնելու, Կանիբալ  Դեմք ես դու 
> 
> Ախր դա ընդամենը կատակ է  Ռոուլինգը Դամբլդորի բառերով ուղղակի, հայավարի ասած, ղժժում է  Դամբլդորը հետո էլ է նման խոխմաներ անում 
> 
> Ինքն իհարկե անտանելի խելացի տղա էր, Դամբին, էլի, բայց պետք չի իր ամեն խոսքում իմաստ փնտրել


Լրիվ  համաձայն եմ:Էտ նույննա ինչ Տրիլոնիի զառանցանքի մեջ հանճարեղություն փնտրելը: :Cool: Բացի որոշ դեպքերից իհարկե:

----------


## helium

> ArmSOAD ջան, ներիր...խելքա մնացել?   Շատ լավ ես պատասխանել, ուղղակի ուշ ես գրել...երբ տեսնում ես էդքան ուշացնում ես, էլ իզուր քեզ մի չարչարի 
> 
> Ուղղակի համոզված եմ, որ բոլոր պատասխաննմերը հիանալի գիտես. դրա համար`
> 
> *30 միավոր*
> 
> Ապրես


Ես համամիտ եմ, իհարկե, որ պատասխանները ճիշտ են, ուղղակի միավոր տալը հակասում է վիկտորինայի կանոններին, քանի որ նախապես բոլոր հարցերին պատասխաններ տրվել էին։ Կարծում եմ, որ պետք է բալ տալ այն դեպքում, երբ նախորդը  չէր պատասխանել հարցին, պատասխանել էր սխալ կամ էլ թերի  :Smile:  Ընդ որում, ʼլրացուցիչʼ մանրամասների բացակայությունը թերի պատասխան չի կարող համարվել :Wink: 

P.S. Nothing personal, ArmSOAD ջան :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

լավ ժողովուրդ են հարցը պրծանք հիմա ուրիշ հարց եմ տալիս.
ուրեմն ես հիմա խաղում եմ հպ ի հինգերորդ խաղը.մի հատ միսիա կա չեմ կարում անցնեմ.պոիսկ գառգուլիյ.ետ գառգւլիան ինչ ա՞՞ես վօնցվոր գրքում չեմ հանգիպել :Think: 
մեկել որտեղ դրանց գտնեմ՞՞՞
օգնեք :Shok:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսկ ես երկրորդ գիրքն եմ կարդում: Սկզբում մտածում էի, թե ռուսերեն դժվար կլինի կարդալ, բայց ընդհակառակը շատ հեշտ մարսվող ու գեղեցիկ լեզվով է գրած: Արդեն կես եմ ընկել  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իսկ ես երկրորդ գիրքն եմ կարդում: Սկզբում մտածում էի, թե ռուսերեն դժվար կլինի կարդալ, բայց ընդհակառակը շատ հեշտ մարսվող ու գեղեցիկ լեզվով է գրած: Արդեն կես եմ ընկել


Բա որ ասում էի~  :Tongue: 
Երրորդ գրքից սկսած կտամ կկարդաս  :Wink:  Կայֆ ռուսերենով  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բա որ ասում էի~ 
> Երրորդ գրքից սկսած կտամ կկարդաս  Կայֆ ռուսերենով


Մերսի Լիլ, ջան, բայց արդեն Տիմբական գրքերը տվել է: 5-7-ն էլ անգլերեն ունի, ուզում եմ էս  3 գիրքը արագ կարդամ, անցնեմ անգլերենին: Համ էլ երեկ կոմպիս միջից 7-րդ գրքի անգլերեն տարբերակը գտա: Չգիտեմ թե դա որտեղից էր եկել, հայտնվել  :LOL: , բայց հաստատ աչքերս չեմ քոռացնելու, ավելի լավ է նորմալ գիրքը կարդամ  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մերսի Լիլ, ջան, բայց արդեն Տիմբական գրքերը տվել է: 5-7-ն էլ անգլերեն ունի, ուզում եմ էս  3 գիրքը արագ կարդամ, անցնեմ անգլերենին: Համ էլ երեկ կոմպիս միջից 7-րդ գրքի անգլերեն տարբերակը գտա: Չգիտեմ թե դա որտեղից էր եկել, հայտնվել , բայց հաստատ աչքերս չեմ քոռացնելու, ավելի լավ է նորմալ գիրքը կարդամ


Ապրի Տիմբական  :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

> Իսկ ես երկրորդ գիրքն եմ կարդում: Սկզբում մտածում էի, թե ռուսերեն դժվար կլինի կարդալ, բայց ընդհակառակը շատ հեշտ մարսվող ու գեղեցիկ լեզվով է գրած: Արդեն կես եմ ընկել


երանի քեզ~~~~~~~~~~~նոր ես սկսում կարդալ.արդեն կա վերջին գիրքը .իսկ մեր ժամանակ մեռնում էինք սպասելով հաջորդ գրքին :Sad: հատկապես մինչեվ վերջին գիրքը ելավ… ես քննությունների մեջ եի.են ի~~~~~~~նչ օրեր եմ անցկացրել.եեեեեեեեեեեեհհ :Sad: ելի կուզեի ետ օրերի մեջ ընկնեի մենակ թե ետ ձև գիրք կարդայի. :Sad:

----------


## Hripsimee

> լավ ժողովուրդ են հարցը պրծանք հիմա ուրիշ հարց եմ տալիս.
> ուրեմն ես հիմա խաղում եմ հպ ի հինգերորդ խաղը.մի հատ միսիա կա չեմ կարում անցնեմ.պոիսկ գառգուլիյ.ետ գառգւլիան ինչ ա՞՞ես վօնցվոր գրքում չեմ հանգիպել
> մեկել որտեղ դրանց գտնեմ՞՞՞
> օգնեք


 Գարգուլյաները  հրեշատիպ արձաններ են ամբողջ Հոգվարթսով մեկ տարածված ու իմիջիայլոց հումորի հրաշալի զգացում ունեն:Մեկը եթե չեմ սխալվում 3-րդ  կամ  4-րդ  հարկումա,2-րդը մի հատ երկար մոստ կա դրա վրայա,3-րդը Ամբրիդջի  կաբինետ տանող աստիճանների ճամփինա,մեկը հենց հանձնարարությունը տվող Դին Թոմասի մոտերքնա,փնտրի կգնտնես:   :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իսկ ես երկրորդ գիրքն եմ կարդում: Սկզբում մտածում էի, թե ռուսերեն դժվար կլինի կարդալ, բայց ընդհակառակը շատ հեշտ մարսվող ու գեղեցիկ լեզվով է գրած: Արդեն կես եմ ընկել


Երկրորդը իմ ամենասիրած գիրքը չի,3-ին,6-ին կամ 7-ին չի հասնի,բայց դե էլի լավնա :Smile:

----------


## helium

> լավ ժողովուրդ են հարցը պրծանք հիմա ուրիշ հարց եմ տալիս.
> ուրեմն ես հիմա խաղում եմ հպ ի հինգերորդ խաղը.մի հատ միսիա կա չեմ կարում անցնեմ.պոիսկ գառգուլիյ.ետ գառգւլիան ինչ ա՞՞ես վօնցվոր գրքում չեմ հանգիպել
> մեկել որտեղ դրանց գտնեմ՞՞՞
> օգնեք


Ինչքան հիշում եմ գառգուլիայի (դա արձան էր, եթե չեմ սխալվում) հետևում անցում կար դեպի Հոգսմիթ, որի մասին Հարրին իմանում է Մառադյորների քարտեզից։

----------


## Cannibal

> Գարգուլյաները հրեշատիպ արձաններ են ամբողջ Հոգվարթսով մեկ տարածված ու իմիջիայլոց հումորի հրաշալի զգացում ունեն:Մեկը եթե չեմ սխալվում 3-րդ կամ 4-րդ հարկումա,2-րդը մի հատ երկար մոստ կա դրա վրայա,3-րդը Ամբրիդջի կաբինետ տանող աստիճանների ճամփինա,մեկը հենց հանձնարարությունը տվող Դին Թոմասի մոտերքնա,փնտրի կգնտնես:


դու ետ խաղը խաղացել ես՞՞՞՞՞
հեսա տենամ կկարանամ գտնեմ՞՞՞

ժողովուրդ ձեռի հետ ես թեմայի ռեպուտացիան բարձրացրեք!!!! :Hands Up:

----------


## Hripsimee

> դու ետ խաղը խաղացել ես՞՞՞՞՞
> հեսա տենամ կկարանամ գտնեմ՞՞՞
> 
> ժողովուրդ ձեռի հետ ես թեմայի ռեպուտացիան բարձրացրեք!!!!


Իհարկե խաղացել եմ: 
Ոնց բարձրացնենք?

----------


## Cannibal

քո ասած չորս հատը գտա.մի հատ ել ես գտա.շշշշշշշաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատտ շնորհակալ եմ օգնելուդ համար թե չե ես հայ-հայ ա ետ խաղը ջնջելու եի.
խաղի քանի տոկոսն ես անցել՞՞՞ես արդեն 36%ը



> Ոնց բարձրացնենք?


թեմայի վերեվում կա վարկանիշ բարձրացնեու տեղ.հենց այդպես ել պետք է ավելացնել.ետի ընկնում ա 1-13 էջերի հենց տակը կամ ել "պատասխանել"ի հենց տակը…եթե չգտնես գրի ավելի մանրամասն բացատրեմ.

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հարց Առաջին
> 1. Տոնքսը Մետամորֆմագուս էր: Նա կարողանում էր իր արտաքինը փոխել: Շատ հազվագյուտ երևույթ էր: Խեղճը...
> 
> Հարց Երկրորդ
> 2. Մի անգամ, երբ բոլորը գնացել էին Հոգսմիդ գյուղը, նա, հետևելով ՄկԳոնագալին, Հագրիդին ու Ֆադջին, թաքնված իր թիկնոցի տակ, մտավ "Երեք ցախավել" պանդոկը ու ականջ դրեց նրանց խոսակցությանը: Դրանք էլ հենց Սիրիուսի մասին էին խոսում ու դա էլ ասեցին: 
> 
> Հարց Երրորդ
> 3. Դե Հերմին ի սկզբանե չեր հավատում այդ առարկայի ճշգրտությանը ու ամեն անգամ լսելով Հարրիին սպառնացող վտանգների, մահերի ու Գրիմների մասին` ավելի էր բորբոքվում: Մի օր էլ, ձեռք առնելով, ասեց որ հաստատ էլի Հարրի մոտ Գրիմմ է: Տրելոնին էլ նրան ասեց, թե նա զուրկ է կանխագուշակություններ անելու այդ հիանալի շնորհից: Նա էջ ջղայինացավ ու գնաց: Աըլևս չեկավ այդ դասերին:


Բրավո Արմ ջան  :Smile:  Ապրես: 

ArmSOAD - 30 միավոր

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Վիկտորինա* 

Հարց Առաջին
Ինչ փոխադրամիջոցով Հոգվարթս եկան Շարմբատոնի ժողովուրդը: Ինչ առանձնահատկություն ունեին նրանց բերած կենդանիները?

Հարց Երկրորդ
Ով էր փոխարինում Տրելոնիին, երբ նա դադարեց դասավանդել Ամբրիջի պահանջով? Ինչու դրանից հետո այդ դասերն այլևս ամրոցի աշտարակում չէին անցկացվում?  :Smile: 

Հարց Երրորդ
Երբ է Հարրին առաջին անգամ տեսնում Կրաուչ Կրտսերին? Իսկ երկրորդ?   :Smile:

----------


## Timbaka

> Հարց Առաջին
> Ինչ փոխադրամիջոցով Հոգվարթս եկան Շարմբատոնի ժողովուրդը: Ինչ առանձնահատկություն ունեին նրանց բերած կենդանիները?
> 
> Հարց Երկրորդ
> Ով էր փոխարինում Տրելոնիին, երբ նա դադարեց դասավանդել Ամբրիջի պահանջով? Ինչու դրանից հետո այդ դասերն այլևս ամրոցի աշտարակում չէին անցկացվում? 
> 
> Հարց Երրորդ
> Երբ է Հարրին առաջին անգամ տեսնում Կրաուչ Կրտսերին? Իսկ երկրորդ?


1. Թռչող կառքով
2.Ֆայրենզ (Firenze) անունով կենտավրը, իսկ դասերը աշտարակում չէին անցկացվում,  որովհետև կենտավրը չէր կարող այնտեղ բարձրանալ:
3. Հարրին Կրաուչին առաջին անգամ տեսավ Դամբլդորի «омут памяти»-ի (կներեք, հայերեն անունը չգիտեմ)  մեջ, նրա դատի ժամանակ, իսկ երկրորդ անգամ տեսավ պրոֆֆեսոր Գրումի սենյակում, երբ նա վերադարձավ իր իսկական կերպարանքին:

----------


## Cannibal

չեմ հասկանում խի ա իմ գրածը կիսատ գրվել . հիմա ամբողջությամբ եմ գրում. :Smile: 

քո ասած չորս հատը գտա.մի հատ ել ես գտա.շատ շնորհակալ եմ օգնելուդ համար թե չե ես հայ-հայ ա ետ խաղը ջնջելու եի.
խաղի քանի տոկոսն ես անցել՞՞՞ես արդեն 36%ը



> Մեջբերում:Ոնց բարձրացնենք?


թեմայի վերեվում կա վարկանիշ բարձրացնեու տեղ.հենց այդպես ել պետք է ավելացնել.ետի ընկնում ա 1-13 էջերի հենց տակը կամ ել "պատասխանել"ի հենց տակը…եթե չգտնես գրի ավելի մանրամասն բացատրեմ.

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կանիբալ ջան, էդ որ գրում ես` "շատ" տենց մի քանի անգամ տառերը սեղմելով, դրանիցա կիսատվում  :Smile:  Ուղղակի գրի "շատ", երեք տառով, տենց չի լինի  :Wink:

----------


## Cannibal

հիմա վոնցվոր թե դզվեց. :Hands Up: 
Գալաթեա ջան քեզ ել շա10տ շնորհակալություն. :Smile: 

ա-ի տասը աստիճան. :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

> չեմ հասկանում խի ա իմ գրածը կիսատ գրվել . հիմա ամբողջությամբ եմ գրում.
> 
> քո ասած չորս հատը գտա.մի հատ ել ես գտա.շատ շնորհակալ եմ օգնելուդ համար թե չե ես հայ-հայ ա ետ խաղը ջնջելու եի.
> խաղի քանի տոկոսն ես անցել՞՞՞ես արդեն 36%ը
> 
> 
> թեմայի վերեվում կա վարկանիշ բարձրացնեու տեղ.հենց այդպես ել պետք է ավելացնել.ետի ընկնում ա 1-13 էջերի հենց տակը կամ ել "պատասխանել"ի հենց տակը…եթե չգտնես գրի ավելի մանրամասն բացատրեմ.


 Հիմնական խաղը ավարտել եմ,բայց բոլոր բաժիններից 100 տոկոս չեմ հավաքել:Խնդրեմ, :Smile: միշտ էլ հաճույքով կօգնեմ,բոլոր խաղերը բացի 2-րդից խաղացել եմ:
Քվեարկեցի:

----------


## Cannibal

վայ մի հատ ել հարց ունեմ. :Smile: մենակ թե չջղայնանաք ես հարցերիցս.
չորորդ գրքի վերջում հարրիին վոնց են տուն տանում՞՞՞պոեզով թե ուրիշ մի բանով՞՞՞պատասխանեք և եթե իմ հիշելը ճիշտ լինի ուրեմն եքա ախալ գտնված կլինի :Think:  ժամանակից առաջ չընկնեմ!!!!!

----------


## ArmSOAD

Բարևներ բոլորն: Գալատեա ջան մերսի միավորների համար:  :Smile: Որեմն, սիրելի խաղերից խոսողներ, ես ԲՈԼՈՐ խաղերը անցել եմ: Նենց որ դիմեք: Իսկ վերջին` 5-րդ խաղը, հիմնական մասով եմ անցել: Մնում են մանր-մունր հետազոտութjունները: Անցել եմ 80%:  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երկրորդ գիրքը վերջացրի մի քանի րոպե առաջ  :Smile: 

Շատ լավն էր, բայց առաջին գրքին իմ կարծիքով չի հասնում....  :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

երանի քեզ :Smile: 
շուտով շատ կտխրես.չորորդ գրքից սկսվում ա գրքի դաժանությունը :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> 1. Թռչող կառքով
> 2.Ֆայրենզ (Firenze) անունով կենտավրը, իսկ դասերը աշտարակում չէին անցկացվում,  որովհետև կենտավրը չէր կարող այնտեղ բարձրանալ:
> 3. Հարրին Կրաուչին առաջին անգամ տեսավ Դամբլդորի «омут памяти»-ի (կներեք, հայերեն անունը չգիտեմ)  մեջ, նրա դատի ժամանակ, իսկ երկրորդ անգամ տեսավ պրոֆֆեսոր Գրումի սենյակում, երբ նա վերադարձավ իր իսկական կերպարանքին:


Առաջին պատասխանը փոքր-ինչ կիսատ էր  :Smile:  Մնացածը` բրավո  :Smile: 

Timbaka - 25 միավոր

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Վիկտորինա*

Հարց Առաջին
Ինչ պետք եղավ Վոլան-դե-Մորտին վերստին մարմին ձեռք բերելու համար? Մանրամասն, խնդրում եմ  :Smile: 

Հարց Երկրորդ
Ինչում էր կայանում Երեք Կախարդների մրցույթի երկրորդ փուլի առաջադրանքը? Ինչ սխալ արեց Հարրին այդ ժամանակ? Ինչու արեց նա այդ սխալը?  :Smile: 

Հարց Երրորդ
Ով դավաճանեց Փոթթեր ամուսիններին? Ինչպես հաջողացրեց?

----------


## Timbaka

> Առաջին պատասխանը փոքր-ինչ կիսատ էր  Մնացածը` բրավո 
> 
> Timbaka - 25 միավոր
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Վիկտորինա*
> 
> Հարց Առաջին
> ...


Չի կարող պատահի, որ էլի առաջինը ես եմ  :Smile: 
1. Նրան պետք եկան իր հոր ոսկորը, Հարրիի արյունը և Պետտիգրյույի միսը: Ինչքան հիշում եմ, էսպես էր.Վոլդեմորտին կկենդանացներ հոր ոսկորը, որ վերցվել էր առանց նրա համաձայնության, ծառայի միսը, որը նա տվել էր կամավոր և թշնամու արյունը, որը ուժով էին վերցրել: Վոլդեմորտը վերցրեց հենց Հարրիի արյունը, որտև նրա արյան մեջ էր իր մոր պաշտպանությունը և մինչև արյունը վերցնելը Վոլդեմորտը չէր կարող նրան դիպչել: 
2. Երկրորդ առաջադրանքի ժամանակ մասնակիցները պետք ա ջրի տակից փրկեին իրենց ընկերներին, իսկ Հարրիի սխալը այն էր, որ նա, Ռոնից բացի փրկեց նաև Ֆլյոռի քրոջը: Նա այդ սխալը արեց, որտև չգիտեր, որ դա ընդամենը մրցույթ ա, ու որ իրականում նրանց վտանգ չի սպառնում, ու քանի որ ինքը շատ բարի ու շատ քաջ էր ու միշտ ուզում էր բոլորին փրկել  :Smile: 
3.Փոթթեր ամուսիններին դավաճանեց Պիտեր Պետտիգրյուն, Ինքն էր Փոթթերների թաքստոցի «գաղտնապանը» ու մինչև ինքը նրանց թաքնվելու վայրը չասեր, նրանց գտնելն անհնար կլիներ:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> վայ մի հատ ել հարց ունեմ.մենակ թե չջղայնանաք ես հարցերիցս.
> չորորդ գրքի վերջում հարրիին վոնց են տուն տանում՞՞՞պոեզով թե ուրիշ մի բանով՞՞՞պատասխանեք և եթե իմ հիշելը ճիշտ լինի ուրեմն եքա ախալ գտնված կլինի ժամանակից առաջ չընկնեմ!!!!!


Գնացքով, իսկ հիմա գաղտնիքը կբացես՞

Werewulf էս ինչ արագ ես դու կարդում?

Մեկ էլ Փոթթերի աշխարհից մի լուր. էսօր օֆֆիցիալ հայտարարել են, որ Հարրի Փոթթերի 7-րդ  ֆիլմը լինելու ա երկու մասից, առաջինը դուրս կգա 2010թ. նոյեմբերին, իսկ երկրորդը 2011-ի մայիսին, ռեժիսորը էլի Դավիդ Յեյթսն ա լինելու:

----------


## Երվանդ

Աստված իմ :Shok: , մարդիկ ինչքան կարան սիրեն էտ հեքիաթը :Smile: , ես արդեն կասկածում եմ որ ստեղից մի քանի հոգի բառ առ բառ անգիր գիտեն բոլոր գրքերը :Jpit:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Աստված իմ, մարդիկ ինչքան կարան սիրեն էտ հեքիաթը, ես արդեն կասկածում եմ որ ստեղից մի քանի հոգի բառ առ բառ անգիր գիտեն բոլոր գրքերը


Եր տեսա ստե գրառում ես արել, մտածեցի դու էլ ես մեր խելքին :LOL: 
Ահագին ուրախացա, փաստորեն սխալվում էի :Lol2:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չի կարող պատահի, որ էլի առաջինը ես եմ 
> 1. Նրան պետք եկան իր հոր ոսկորը, Հարրիի արյունը և Պետտիգրյույի միսը: Ինչքան հիշում եմ, էսպես էր.Վոլդեմորտին կկենդանացներ հոր ոսկորը, որ վերցվել էր առանց նրա համաձայնության, ծառայի միսը, որը նա տվել էր կամավոր և թշնամու արյունը, որը ուժով էին վերցրել: Վոլդեմորտը վերցրեց հենց Հարրիի արյունը, որտև նրա արյան մեջ էր իր մոր պաշտպանությունը և մինչև արյունը վերցնելը Վոլդեմորտը չէր կարող նրան դիպչել: 
> 2. Երկրորդ առաջադրանքի ժամանակ մասնակիցները պետք ա ջրի տակից փրկեին իրենց ընկերներին, իսկ Հարրիի սխալը այն էր, որ նա, Ռոնից բացի փրկեց նաև Ֆլյոռի քրոջը: Նա այդ սխալը արեց, որտև չգիտեր, որ դա ընդամենը մրցույթ ա, ու որ իրականում նրանց վտանգ չի սպառնում, ու քանի որ ինքը շատ բարի ու շատ քաջ էր ու միշտ ուզում էր բոլորին փրկել 
> 3.Փոթթեր ամուսիններին դավաճանեց Պիտեր Պետտիգրյուն, Ինքն էր Փոթթերների թաքստոցի «գաղտնապանը» ու մինչև ինքը նրանց թաքնվելու վայրը չասեր, նրանց գտնելն անհնար կլիներ:


Մալադեց, Timbush ջան  :Smile: 

Timbaka - 30 միավոր

----------


## Cannibal

> Գնացքով, իսկ հիմա գաղտնիքը կբացես՞


բա եթե գնացքով գնաց խի ֆեստրալներին չտեսավ՞՞՞՞ հարցս հասկացաք՞՞՞չե որ ֆեստրալներին տենում են մահացած մարդ տենալուց հետո.
ես հարցի տակից աջքիս դուրս չեկաք :Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> երանի քեզ
> շուտով շատ կտխրես.չորորդ գրքից սկսվում ա գրքի դաժանությունը


Իսկ ես ափսոսում եմ, որ ավելի շուտ չեմ կարդացել գրքերը:  :Smile:

----------


## helium

> Իսկ ես ափսոսում եմ, որ ավելի շուտ չեմ կարդացել գրքերը:


Ես օրինակ շատ էլ գոհ եմ, որ վերջին տարվա ընթացքում եմ կարդացել գրքերը…Որ հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես էի սպասում մի քանի ամիս 7–րդ գրքի լույս տեսնելուն, մտածում եմ, որ մարդիկ կան, որոնք տարիներ են սպասել հաջորդ հատորն ընթերցելու համար։ Ես կխելագարվեի ուղղակի, բախտս բերեց, ուշ եմ սկսել կարդալ :Wink:

----------


## Hripsimee

> բա եթե գնացքով գնաց խի ֆեստրալներին չտեսավ՞՞՞՞ հարցս հասկացաք՞՞՞չե որ ֆեստրալներին տենում են մահացած մարդ տենալուց հետո.
> ես հարցի տակից աջքիս դուրս չեկաք


  Եթե գնացքովա գնացել,ինչի պիտի ֆեստրալներին տեսներ?
 Ֆեստրալները Հոգվարթսի կառքերն են տանում:Իմիջիայլոց Ռուլինգը բացատրել է,թե ինչու 4-ի վերջում ֆեստրալներին մտածված չի մտցրել սյուժեի մեջ` չափազանց ծանրաբեռնված կլիներ սյուժեն,ավելի ճիշտ էր,որ նոր արարածին հաջորդ գրքում ներկայացներ:
 Նենց որ ոնց որ թե չստացվեց սխալ փնտրելը:

----------


## Cannibal

> Ես օրինակ շատ էլ գոհ եմ, որ վերջին տարվա ընթացքում եմ կարդացել գրքերը…Որ հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես էի սպասում մի քանի ամիս 7–րդ գրքի լույս տեսնելուն, մտածում եմ, որ մարդիկ կան, որոնք տարիներ են սպասել հաջորդ հատորն ընթերցելու համար։ Ես կխելագարվեի ուղղակի, բախտս բերեց, ուշ եմ սկսել կարդալ


ես ել.ես կգժվեի սպասելուց.ամենա չսիրածս բանը սպասելն ա.անտանելի բան ա ետի.
ես գիրքը կարդացել եմ էքստրեմալ պայմաններում.առավոտ ժամը վեցին արթնանում եի.իսկ յոթերորդը կարդացել եմ հենց ինստիտուտ ընդունվելու քննությունների օրերը.են ինչ տանջալից ու հաճելի օրեր եի~~ն. եեեհ ջահել եի. :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Վիկտորինա*

Հարց Առաջին
Ինչ պայմաններում Ռոնը կոտրեց իր կախարդական փայտիկը?

Հարց Երկրորդ
Ինչպես Հերմիոնան կարողացավ պատժել Ռիտա Սկիտերին? 

Հարց Երրորդ
Ինչպես էր հնչում իրերը օդ բարձրացնելու կախարդական բանաձևը? Ինչպես այն օգնեց ճժերին առաջին կուրսում?

----------


## Cannibal

> Եթե գնացքովա գնացել,ինչի պիտի ֆեստրալներին տեսներ?
>  Ֆեստրալները Հոգվարթսի կառքերն են տանում:Իմիջիայլոց Ռուլինգը բացատրել է,թե ինչու 4-ի վերջում ֆեստրալներին մտածված չի մտցրել սյուժեի մեջ` չափազանց ծանրաբեռնված կլիներ սյուժեն,ավելի ճիշտ էր,որ նոր արարածին հաջորդ գրքում ներկայացներ:
>  Նենց որ ոնց որ թե չստացվեց սխալ փնտրելը:



ես ել ա լավ հարց.բա ետ ուսանողները վոնց հասան պոեզի մոտ՞՞՞ դե պատասխանի :LOL:  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> *Վիկտորինա*
> 
> Հարց Առաջին
> Ինչ պայմաններում Ռոնը կոտրեց իր կախարդական փայտիկը?
> 
> Հարց Երկրորդ
> Ինչպես Հերմիոնան կարողացավ պատժել Ռիտա Սկիտերին? 
> 
> Հարց Երրորդ
> Ինչպես էր հնչում իրերը օդ բարձրացնելու կախարդական բանաձևը? Ինչպես այն օգնեց ճժերին առաջին կուրսում?


1. Երբ ֆորդիկով հասան Հոգվարտս, բախվեցին լացող ուռենուն: Ռոնը փորձեց կախարդական փայտիկի օգնությամբ ազատվել ուռենու ճյուղերից, բայց փայտիկը կոտրվեց  :Smile: 

3. Լեվիտատուս չգիտեմ ինչ  :Smile:

----------


## helium

> *Վիկտորինա*
> 
> Հարց Առաջին
> Ինչ պայմաններում Ռոնը կոտրեց իր կախարդական փայտիկը?
> 
> Հարց Երկրորդ
> Ինչպես Հերմիոնան կարողացավ պատժել Ռիտա Սկիտերին? 
> 
> Հարց Երրորդ
> Ինչպես էր հնչում իրերը օդ բարձրացնելու կախարդական բանաձևը? Ինչպես այն օգնեց ճժերին առաջին կուրսում?


2.Ռիտան անիմագ էր, ինչքան հիշում եմ չգրանցված ժուկ։ Ու Հերմիոնան սպառնում է, որ կպատմի այդ մասին։ 

3. Ինգարդիում Լավիոսա, ոնց որ թե....Առաջին կուրսում նրանց վրա հարձակվել էր տռոլլ, որի ձեռքի հմ....չգիտեմ ինչպես է կոչվում այդ ՛զենքը՛  :Wink:  մեծ փայտը իջեցրեցին ուղիղ գլխի վրա և վերջինս ուշաթափվեց։

----------


## Hripsimee

> ես ել ա լավ հարց.բա ետ ուսանողները վոնց հասան պոեզի մոտ՞՞՞ դե պատասխանի


Այ այստեղ դու ինձ նեղը գցեցիր :Smile:  Ճիշտ ես,քո դիպուկ աչքը մի իսկական վրիպակ է գտել: :Cool: 
 Իմիջիայլոց Ռուլինգին էս վրիպակի մասին էլի են ասել (նոր հիշեցի) ու ինքը ընդունելա իրա սխալը:Դե հիմա, ով չի սխալվում?

----------


## Cannibal

:Hands Up:  :LOL:  :Bux: 

հիմա սպասենք մնացած եքսպերտների խոսքերին :Smile:  :Smile:  :LOL:

----------


## Hripsimee

Էս տեքստը Ռոուլինգի օրագրիցա,ինձ շատա դուր եկել,որովհետև լիովին համաձայն եմ հեղինակի հետ:Կարդացեք,Ձեր կարծիքն ասեք:

Только для девочек, наверное...
Быть стройной. Вряд ли вы когда-либо рассчитывали прочитать здесь статью на эту тему, но последняя поездка в Лондон заставила меня задуматься…

Всё началось в машине, когда я ехала в студию «Ливсден». Я коротала время, читая журнал, в котором было помещено несколько глянцевых фотографий очень молодой женщины, которая была или серьезно больна, или же страдала от недоедания (что, конечно, одно и то же); как бы там ни было, я не нашла другого объяснения состоянию её тела. Она может утверждать, что полностью наедается, что очень занята или что у неё самый быстрый метаболизм на планете, пока не отпадёт язык («Ура! Ещё пару унций долой!»), но впалый живот, выпирающие рёбра и руки, похожие на прутики, говорили совсем о другом. Этой девочке нужна помощь, но вместо этого (таков уж наш мир!) они печатают её на обложке журналов. Такие мысли проносились у меня в голове, пока я читала это интервью, после чего отбросила прочь эту жуткую вещь.

И провалиться мне, если б вопрос о девушках и стройности не возник снова, стоило мне выйти из машины. Я разговаривала с одним из актеров, и как-то мы заговорили об одной из его подруг (не об актрисе, а просто о знакомой из жизни), которой некоторые её милые одноклассники дали прозвище «толстуха». (Могли ли они завидовать её знакомству с вышеупомянутым человеком? Определённо нет!)

«Но на самом деле, — сказал этот актёр, искренне недоумевая, — она совсем не толстая».

«„Толстая“ — это обычно первое оскорбительное слово, которое идёт в ход, когда одна девочка хочет задеть другую», — ответила я. Помню, когда я работала в школе, то наблюдала подобные сцены среди подростков, учившихся у меня. Но для него, уравновешенного мужчины, такое поведение показалось чрезвычайно странным — это было все равно, что крикнуть «Придурок!» Стивену Хокингу.

Этот человек, которого поразила именно эта особенность повседневной жизни женщин, напомнил мне о том, насколько нездоровым и странным является оскорбление «толстая». Я хочу сказать, неужели худшее качество, которым можно охарактеризовать человека — это «толстый»? Неужели «толстый» хуже «мстительного», «завистливого», «недалёкого», «тщеславного», «скучного» или «жестокого»? Как по мне — нет, но вы можете возразить: что я знаю о том, когда обстоятельства требуют от женщины быть худенькой? В моем деле по внешности не судят, я — писательница, и зарабатываю себе на жизнь собственной головой.

Тем вечером я отправилась на церемонию «British Book Awards». А после внезапно столкнулась с женщиной, с которой не виделась почти три года. И что же она мне сходу заявила? «Ты сильно похудела с тех пор, как мы виделись в последний раз!».

«Ну, когда мы виделись в последний раз, — ответила я в некотором замешательстве, — я ждала ребёнка».

В тот миг я подумала: «С того момента, как мы виделись в последний раз, у меня появился третий ребёнок и шестая книга. Разве не это — более важные, более интересные темы для разговора, чем мой размер одежды?». Но нет — моя талия стала стройнее! Забудьте ребёнка и книгу; наконец-то есть то, что стоит отпраздновать!

Так я продолжала взвешивать проблемы размера и женщин у себя в голове (ха-ха!), когда на следующий день отправилась к себе домой, в Эдинбург. Как только самолет поднялся в воздух, я открыла газету, и мой взгляд тут же упал на заметку о поп-звезде Пинк.

Её последний сингл, «Глупышки» — гимн-противоядие против всего, о чём я думала в последнее время в связи с женщинами и их стройностью. Композиция «Глупышки» высмеивает тех говорящих зубочисток, которые служат девушкам в качестве примера для подражания: знаменитости, величайшее достижение которых — ногти, покрытые зеркальным слоем лака; единственное стремление которых — фотографироваться в различных позах девять раз на дню, и, кажется, единственное предназначение их в этом мире — поддерживать торговлю дорогущими дамскими сумочками и собачками размером с крысу.

Возможно, всё это покажется смешным или банальным, однако на самом деле это не так. Речь идёт о том, какими хотят быть девушки, о том, что им говорят насчёт того, какими они должны быть, и о том, как они себя воспринимают. У меня две дочери, которым ещё предстоит пройти свой путь в этом мире, одержимом манией похудения, и это беспокоит меня, ибо я не хочу, чтобы они стали пустоголовыми, самовлюблёнными, истощёнными клонами. Я бы предпочла, чтобы они были независимыми, интересными, добрыми, упрямыми, незаурядными, весёлыми, следовали своим идеалам — могу назвать ещё тысячу вещей, прежде чем доберусь до слова «стройные». И, честно признаться, пусть лучше они не оценят эту ужасающую претенциозность чихуахуа, чем заметят полные коленки дамы, стоящей рядом. Пусть мои девочки будут больше похожи на Гермиону, нежели чем на Панси Паркинсон. Пусть они никогда не станут Глупышками. Ну, довольно разглагольствований.

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ես էլ եմ կարդացել: Լավնա:

----------


## Timbaka

> Աստված իմ, մարդիկ ինչքան կարան սիրեն էտ հեքիաթը, ես արդեն կասկածում եմ որ ստեղից մի քանի հոգի բառ առ բառ անգիր գիտեն բոլոր գրքերը


Թեթև կասկածներ ունեմ, որ ինձ ես ակնարկում, բայց էդքան էլ էդպես չի, ես դեռ աշխատում եմ էդ ուղղությամբ  :Wink:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ես էլ եմ կարդացել: Լավնա:


Իսկ ամբողջ օրագիրը կարդացել ես?Շատ հումորով ու լավա գրված:

----------


## Cannibal

որտեղից եք կարդում՞՞՞իրա օֆիցիալ կայքից՞

----------


## Hripsimee

Կամ պաշտոնական կայքից անգլերենով , կամ էլ ռուսերեն տարբերակից:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Վերջերս չեմ բացել, բայց ինչ կար կարդացել եմ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վերջապես երրորդ գիրքն էլ վերջացրի ու ՀՐԱՇՔ էր...... Հուսով եմ մյուս հատորներն էլ էսքան հետաքրքիր ու լավը կլինեն

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վերջապես երրորդ գիրքն էլ վերջացրի ու ՀՐԱՇՔ էր...... Հուսով եմ մյուս հատորներն էլ էսքան հետաքրքիր ու լավը կլինեն


Այ բալամ, մի քիչ դանդաղ կարդա...մարդա ընկել հետևիցդ?  :LOL:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Վերջապես երրորդ գիրքն էլ վերջացրի ու ՀՐԱՇՔ էր...... Հուսով եմ մյուս հատորներն էլ էսքան հետաքրքիր ու լավը կլինեն


Ապրես,լավ էլ արագ ես կարդում:Իսկ բոլոր ֆիլմերը նայել ես?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Այ բալամ, մի քիչ դանդաղ կարդա...մարդա ընկել հետևիցդ?


 :Smile:  Էնքան հետաքրքիր էր, որ հնարավոր չէր դանդաղ կարդալ: Իսկ հիմա դեպրեսսիայի մեջ եմ ընկել, Տիգանային չեմ կարող գտնել, որ մյուս գրքերը վերցնեմ, արագ կարդամ  :LOL: 



> Ապրես,լավ էլ արագ ես կարդում:Իսկ բոլոր ֆիլմերը նայել ես?


Չէ, մենակ առաջին ֆիլմն եմ տեսել, ու էդքան էլ դուրս չեկավ  :Smile: 

Բայց հիմա անպայման ուզում եմ բոլոր ֆիլմերը նայել, ուզում եմ տեսնել գրքի ու ֆիլմի միջև տարբերությունը շատ է, թե չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ուխ, գրքերը վերցրի.....

Բայց էս ինչ հաստ են.....  :LOL:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ուխ, գրքերը վերցրի.....
> 
> Բայց էս ինչ հաստ են.....


Բայց լավն են հո :Wink: 
Փաստորեն դու 7-րդ գիրքը նոր պիտի կարդաս:Երնեկ քեզ:
Իմիջիայլոց 7-րդ ֆիլմը երկու մասի էն բաժանելու,ինձ համար որ լավ է :Smile:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Werewulf ջան, ամենածանրը դեռ առջևումա: Մյուս հատորները էտքան արագ մի կարդա, թե չէ էտքան բացասական ինֆորմացին միանգամից լավ չի ազդի վրադ:

Ինչ վերաբերում է 7-րդ ֆիլմին, հույս ունեմ, որ գոնե 2 մասանոց սարքելուց կարգին կանեն ու բոլոր կարևոր պահերն ու հատկապես խոսակցությունները կընդգրկեն մեջը:

----------


## Cannibal

> Ինչ վերաբերում է 7-րդ ֆիլմին, հույս ունեմ, որ գոնե 2 մասանոց սարքելուց կարգին կանեն ու բոլոր կարևոր պահերն ու հատկապես խոսակցությունները կընդգրկեն մեջը:


ել իմաստը վորն ա եթե մնացած վեց ֆիլմերում չեն արել՞՞գիրքը չկարդացած մարդկանց դուրը չի գա ետի.ինկատի ունեմ շատ խոսալը.

----------


## Գալաթեա

> 1. Երբ ֆորդիկով հասան Հոգվարտս, բախվեցին լացող ուռենուն: Ռոնը փորձեց կախարդական փայտիկի օգնությամբ ազատվել ուռենու ճյուղերից, բայց փայտիկը կոտրվեց 
> 
> 3. Լեվիտատուս չգիտեմ ինչ


Սկզբի համար վատ չի, Հայկ  :Wink: 

Werewulf - 15 միավոր 




> 2.Ռիտան անիմագ էր, ինչքան հիշում եմ չգրանցված ժուկ։ Ու Հերմիոնան սպառնում է, որ կպատմի այդ մասին։ 
> 
> 3. Ինգարդիում Լավիոսա, ոնց որ թե....Առաջին կուրսում նրանց վրա հարձակվել էր տռոլլ, որի ձեռքի հմ....*չգիտեմ ինչպես է կոչվում այդ ՛զենքը՛*  մեծ փայտը իջեցրեցին ուղիղ գլխի վրա և վերջինս ուշաթափվեց։


Վինգարդիում Լեվիոսսա  :Wink:  Գավազան, գուրզ  :Smile: 

helium - 20 միավոր

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Werewulf ջան, ամենածանրը դեռ առջևումա: Մյուս հատորները էտքան արագ մի կարդա, թե չէ էտքան բացասական ինֆորմացին միանգամից լավ չի ազդի վրադ:


4-րդ գիրքը շատ դանդաղ է առաջ գնում ու հենց սկզբից դուրս էդքան էլ չեկավ: Քվիդդիչի միջազգային տուռնիռ? Լավ էլի....  :Sad:  Հույս ունեմ հետո ավելի հետաքրքիր կդառնա...




> Սկզբի համար վատ չի, Հայկ 
> 
> Werewulf - 15 միավոր


Ուխ, ուխ!  :Smile:

----------


## Adam

Մի անգամ գիրքը վերցրի... կարծեմ 5-րդ հատորն էր... կարդացի, բայց հեչ դուրս չեկավ գրքով... չնայած կարդալու մեծ սիրահար եմ, բայց էդ գրքի 5-րդ էջը նույնիսկ չհասա:
Իսկ ֆիլմերի համար գժվում եմ: 
Դիտել եմ բոլորը՝ 1-5ը ներառյալ: Ամենից շատ դուր է գալիս 4-րդը:
Իմ հաշվարկներով, 6-րդը մեզ մոտ կհասնի 2008-ի վերջին: Անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ.

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մի անգամ գիրքը վերցրի... կարծեմ 5-րդ հատորն էր... կարդացի, բայց հեչ դուրս չեկավ գրքով... չնայած կարդալու մեծ սիրահար եմ, բայց էդ գրքի 5-րդ էջը նույնիսկ չհասա:
> Իսկ ֆիլմերի համար գժվում եմ: 
> Դիտել եմ բոլորը՝ 1-5ը ներառյալ: Ամենից շատ դուր է գալիս 4-րդը:
> Իմ հաշվարկներով, 6-րդը մեզ մոտ կհասնի 2008-ի վերջին: Անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ.


Երևի ճիշտ կլիներ հենց առաջինից սկսեիր  :Wink:  Էդ նույնն է, ինչ վերցնեիր Մատանիների Տիրակալի 3-րդ գիրքը առաջինը կարդայիր...  :Tongue:

----------


## helium

> 4-րդ գիրքը շատ դանդաղ է առաջ գնում ու հենց սկզբից դուրս էդքան էլ չեկավ: Քվիդդիչի միջազգային տուռնիռ? Լավ էլի....  Հույս ունեմ հետո ավելի հետաքրքիր կդառնա...


Գիտես, երբ ես էի սկսում կարդալ 4–րդ գիրքը, ինձ էլ դուր չեկավ սկիզբը, բայց հետո.....ամենահետաքրքիր բաները հետո են սկսվում :Smile:  Չես փոշմանի :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Մի անգամ գիրքը վերցրի... կարծեմ 5-րդ հատորն էր... կարդացի, բայց հեչ դուրս չեկավ գրքով... չնայած կարդալու մեծ սիրահար եմ, բայց էդ գրքի 5-րդ էջը նույնիսկ չհասա:
> Իսկ ֆիլմերի համար գժվում եմ: 
> Դիտել եմ բոլորը՝ 1-5ը ներառյալ: Ամենից շատ դուր է գալիս 4-րդը:
> Իմ հաշվարկներով, 6-րդը մեզ մոտ կհասնի 2008-ի վերջին: Անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ.


Ես սկզբում նայել եմ առաջին 4 ֆիլմերը…1–ից ուղղակի ապշած էի, 2,3–ը շատ դուրս եկել էին, բայց մեկ–մեկ անհասկանալի բաներ էին լինում, իսկ 4–րդը երբ տեսա ոչինչ չհասկացա :Sad:  Հետո, երբ սկսեցի գրքերը կարդալ, պարզվեց, որ էկրանավորումները քանի գնացել, ավելի հեռացել են գրքից ու ավելի շատ են կրճատվել։ Միայն գիրքը կարդալուց հետո, ես հասկացա, թե ինչքան են կրճատել…Գրքով շաաաատ ավելի լավն է։ Ի դեպ, 5–րդը ոչ միայն կրճատված է, այլև սյուժետային մեծ տարբերություն ունի։

----------


## Hripsimee

> Werewulf ջան, ամենածանրը դեռ առջևումա: Մյուս հատորները էտքան արագ մի կարդա, թե չէ էտքան բացասական ինֆորմացին միանգամից լավ չի ազդի վրադ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է 7-րդ ֆիլմին, հույս ունեմ, որ գոնե 2 մասանոց սարքելուց կարգին կանեն ու բոլոր կարևոր պահերն ու հատկապես խոսակցությունները կընդգրկեն մեջը:


Իրանց ասել հենց նրա համար են բաժանել,որ ափսոսում  եմ կտրել 7-րդ գրքի գլխավոր ու լավ հատվածները:Փորձվել են Սնեյպի հիշողությունները ու մահը վատ  նկարել :Angry2:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Վիկտորինա*

Հարց Առաջին
Ինչու՞մ էր կայանում Հարրիի առաջին պատիժը Ամբրիջի մոտ: Ինչի՞ համար նա արժանացավ այդ պատժին:

Հարց Երկրորդ
Ո՞րն էր Մահ Խժռողների խորհրդանիշը: Կախարդական ո՞ր բանաձևն էր այն նկարում օդում: Ի՞նչ էր խորհդանշում:

Հարց Երրորդ
Ամրոցի զուգարանային ո՞ր բնակիչն էր Ռեդդլի գազանիկի զոհը դարձել: Ինչպե՞ս էր դա պատահել:

----------


## helium

> *Վիկտորինա*
> 
> Հարց Առաջին
> Ինչու՞մ էր կայանում Հարրիի առաջին պատիժը Ամբրիջի մոտ: Ինչի՞ համար նա արժանացավ այդ պատժին:
> 
> Հարց Երկրորդ
> Ո՞րն էր Մահ Խժռողների խորհրդանիշը: Կախարդական ո՞ր բանաձևն էր այն նկարում օդում: Ի՞նչ էր խորհդանշում:
> 
> Հարց Երրորդ
> Ամրոցի զուգարանային ո՞ր բնակիչն էր Ռեդդլի գազանիկի զոհը դարձել: Ինչպե՞ս էր դա պատահել:


1. Երբ Հարրին դասի ժամանակ ասում է, որ Վոլանդեմորդը վերադարձել է, Ամբրիջը մեղադրում է նրան ստի մեջ և նշանակում պատիժ՝ նա պետք է ամեն օր թղթի վրա գրեր ʼԵս այլևս չեմ ստելուʼ նախադասությունը։ Բայց ամեն անգամ իր գրած տողերը գրվում էին նաև ձեռքի վրա՝ ցավ պատճառելով նրան։ Դրանում էր հենց կայանում պատժի բուն իմաստը։

2. Գանգ, որի բերանից օձ էր դուրս գալիս։ Բանաձևը կոչվում էր Մորսմորդե…Այն խորհրդանշում էր, որ մեկը սպանվել է։

3. Լացկան Միրտլը։ Նա փակվել էր զուգարանում ու լաց էր լինում, քանի որ մի տղա իրեն նեղացրել էր ("очкастая дура"  :Jpit:  ու հանկարծ տղայի ձայն է լսում։ Դուրս է գալիս, որ նրան վռնդի աղջիկների զուգարանից ու...տեսնում է 2 մեեեեծ աչքեր ու....մահանում է։

----------


## Adam

Ինձ 5-րդում նաև շատ դուր եկավ մի կերպար, բայց ֆիլմի սկզբում երևաց ու վերջ...
անունը չեմ հիշում: Մազերի գույնը փոխողը

----------


## Cannibal

> Ինձ 5-րդում նաև շատ դուր եկավ մի կերպար, բայց ֆիլմի սկզբում երևաց ու վերջ...
> անունը չեմ հիշում: Մազերի գույնը փոխողը


ետ աղջկա անունը Տոնկս եր. խեղճը :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Իսկ անունը` Նիմֆադորա...աս'կայիս նիկը  :Blush:

----------


## Hripsimee

Առաջին գիրքը հիմա անգլերեն եմ կարդում:
Նենց հավեսա... :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

Ժողովուրդ,6-րդ գրքի հատկապես որ տեսարանին եք սպասում?
Ես օրինակ Հարրիի ու Ջինիի մեկ էլ Հերմիոնայի ու Ռոնի հարաբերությունները զարգացմանը ու մեկ էլ շատ-շատ Սնեյպի հետ կապված բոլոր տեսարաններին:Մանավանդ վերջին... :Love:

----------


## Cannibal

բայց սնեյպի հետ կատարվածները յոթերորդ գրքում չեն՞

ես կուզենամ տենամ զօմբիների հետ կռիվը մեկ ել մահը,բայց չեմ գրում թե ում որ կարդացողներին հետաքրքիր լինի :Tongue: 




> Հարրիի ու Ջինիի մեկ էլ Հերմիոնայի ու Ռոնի հարաբերությունները զարգացմանը


երեվի արդեն հիմիկվանից տռենիռովկա են անում  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  դե որ նկարելուց աբլաժատ չլինեն :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Figgaro

Հարրի Փոթթերի ֆիլմը ընենց վատիկը չի նայվում   :Ok:   !!

----------


## Hripsimee

> բայց սնեյպի հետ կատարվածները յոթերորդ գրքում չեն՞
> 
> ես կուզենամ տենամ զօմբիների հետ կռիվը մեկ ել մահը,բայց չեմ գրում թե ում որ կարդացողներին հետաքրքիր լինի
> 
> 
> երեվի արդեն հիմիկվանից տռենիռովկա են անում  դե որ նկարելուց աբլաժատ չլինեն


Սնեյպի  հետ տեսարաններ  ասելով`ի  նկատի  ունեմ էտ կիսատոհմիկ արքայազնի պատմության հետ կապված բոլոր դեպքերը,չդրժվող խոստում տալ (որ ուզեն նենց սիրուն  կնկարեն... ),վերջում Վոլդեմորտի կողմն անցենելը ու մեկ էլ ...Դամբլդորին սպանելը,այ դրան ամենաշատն եմ սպասում: :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

> Սնեյպի  հետ տեսարաններ  ասելով`ի  նկատի  ունեմ էտ կիսատոհմիկ արքայազնի պատմության հետ կապված բոլոր դեպքերը,չդրժվող խոստում տալ (որ ուզեն նենց սիրուն  կնկարեն... ),վերջում Վոլդեմորտի կողմն անցենելը ու մեկ էլ ...Դամբլդորին սպանելը,այ դրան ամենաշատն եմ սպասում:



իմ կարծիքով պետք չէր գրել դամբլդորի մասին.ախր ըստեղ մարդիկ կան որոնք դեռ գիրքը չեն կարդացել :Smile: 
Սնեյպը կյանքում վօլդեմօրդի կողմը չի անցել.

----------


## Hripsimee

Ճիշտ ես ասում,կներես... :Sad: 
Թող ջնջեն գրությունս:
Բայց դե դու էլ Սնեյպի մասին իզուր գրեցիր: :Smile: 
6-րդ ֆիլմի առաջին պաշտոնական նկարնա դուրս եկել,կարող եք նայել  grimmauldplace.ru կայքում: :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երեկ մինչև գիշերվա 4-ը չէի քնել, 4-րդ գիրքն էի վերջացնում....

Ինչ ասեմ, շատ դաժան էր վերջը, չէի ուզում հավատալ, որ Սեդրիկը մահացավ.....  :Shok:  Հույս ունեմ, մյուս գրքերում շատ մարդ չի մահանա (հույս եմ տալիս ինձ, էլի  :Wink:  )

Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ Մադամ Մաքսիմը: Էնքան էի ղժժացել Հագրիդի ու Մաքսիմի սիրավեպի վրա, դա երևի գրքի ամենահումորային մասն էր  :LOL: 

Արդեն 5-րդ գիրքն եմ սկսել, տեսնենք էստեղ ինչեր են պատահելու....

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Երեկ մինչև գիշերվա 4-ը չէի քնել, 4-րդ գիրքն էի վերջացնում....
> 
> Ինչ ասեմ, շատ դաժան էր վերջը, չէի ուզում հավատալ, որ Սեդրիկը մահացավ.....  Հույս ունեմ, մյուս գրքերում շատ մարդ չի մահանա (հույս եմ տալիս ինձ, էլի  )
> 
> Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ Մադամ Մաքսիմը: Էնքան էի ղժժացել Հագրիդի ու Մաքսիմի սիրավեպի վրա, դա երևի գրքի ամենահումորային մասն էր 
> 
> Արդեն 5-րդ գիրքն եմ սկսել, տեսնենք էստեղ ինչեր են պատահելու....


Արա, որ Դա...-ը մահանա էդ վերջն ա  :Sad: 
Նատուռի էտ վերջն ա :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Արա, որ Դա...-ը մահանա էդ վերջն ա 
> Նատուռի էտ վերջն ա


Հուշել չկա!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Timbaka

> 6-րդ ֆիլմի առաջին պաշտոնական նկարնա դուրս եկել,կարող եք նայել  grimmauldplace.ru կայքում:


Վաայ, ես էի ուզում էդ նկարի մասին գրեի, էն էլ դու գրեցիր:

----------


## Cannibal

գիրքը չկարդացածներին եսի չկարդալ

սխալների ուղղում :Blush: 

սնեյպը լավ ել վօլդեմօռտի կողմն ա անցել.դավաճանը :Tongue:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> գիրքը չկարդացածներին եսի չկարդալ
> 
> սխալների ուղղում
> 
> սնեյպը լավ ել վօլդեմօռտի կողմն ա անցել.դավաճանը


Ինձ թվումա դու չես հասկացել էտ ամեն ինչի իմաստը: Սնեյպը Դամբլդորի ասածներն ա արել ու ամբողջ կյանքում իրա համար շպիոնություն ա արել: Ինքը ներքուստ չարը չէր: Ինչքան էլ որ ինքը "Մահ խժռող" էր, միևնույն է, իրականում Դամբլդորի պեշկաներից էր, որը կուրորեն կատարում էր վերջինիս բոլոր հանձնարարությունները:
Ծանր մանկություն ունեցած, անպատասխան սեր ունեցած, ամենահավատարիմ մարդը...

----------


## Timbaka

Կարծես, թե բոլոր հնարավոր գաղտնիքները բացեցինք, բայց էկեք ճմոռանանք, որ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր չեն վերջացրել կարդալը, ու իրանց հաճույքը չփչացնենք:

----------


## Cannibal

> Ինձ թվումա դու չես հասկացել էտ ամեն ինչի իմաստը: Սնեյպը Դամբլդորի ասածներն ա արել ու ամբողջ կյանքում իրա համար շպիոնություն ա արել: Ինքը ներքուստ չարը չէր: Ինչքան էլ որ ինքը "Մահ խժռող" էր, միևնույն է, իրականում Դամբլդորի պեշկաներից էր, որը կուրորեն կատարում էր վերջինիս բոլոր հանձնարարությունները:
> Ծանր մանկություն ունեցած, անպատասխան սեր ունեցած, ամենահավատարիմ մարդը...





> Սնեյպի հետ տեսարաններ ասելով`ի նկատի ունեմ էտ կիսատոհմիկ արքայազնի պատմության հետ կապված բոլոր դեպքերը,չդրժվող խոստում տալ (որ ուզեն նենց սիրուն կնկարեն... ),վերջում Վոլդեմորտի կողմն անցենելը ու մեկ էլ ...Դամբլդորին սպանելը,այ դրան ամենաշատն եմ սպասում:





> իմ կարծիքով պետք չէր գրել դամբլդորի մասին.ախր ըստեղ մարդիկ կան որոնք դեռ գիրքը չեն կարդացել
> Սնեյպը կյանքում վօլդեմօրդի կողմը չի անցել.





> Ճիշտ ես ասում,կներես...
> Թող ջնջեն գրությունս:
> Բայց դե դու էլ Սնեյպի մասին իզուր գրեցիր:
> 6-րդ ֆիլմի առաջին պաշտոնական նկարնա դուրս եկել,կարող եք նայել grimmauldplace.ru կայքում:





> գիրքը չկարդացածներին եսի չկարդալ
> 
> սխալների ուղղում
> 
> սնեյպը լավ ել վօլդեմօռտի կողմն ա անցել.դավաճանը


առմսօադ երեվի հասկացար :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

Tо ж, раз уж мы решили поднять спорные вопросы, разве можно обойти стороной  сексуальную принадлежность Дамблдора? Как реагируют люди на недавние откровения Роулинг? «По большей части, довольно странно! - волнуется она. - Я изначально знала, что Дамблдор гей, но в определённом смысле это не имеет никакого значения. Книга же не о его сексуальных предпочтениях. Просто с самого начала, исходя из сюжета, я знала, что у него есть большая тайна, что в своё время он всерьёз задумывался над теми идеями, которые позже воплощал в жизнь Волдеморт, а именно – над идеями расового господства, в частности магов над магглами. Это-то и было самой страшной тайной Дамблдора».

http://www.grimmauldplace.ru/index.php?dan=307
կարդացեք ամբողջությամբ.շատ հետաքրքիր ա.

----------


## Timbaka

> http://www.grimmauldplace.ru/index.php?dan=307
> կարդացեք ամբողջությամբ.շատ հետաքրքիր ա.




Կարդացի, իսկապես շատ հետաքրքիր էր:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Tо ж, раз уж мы решили поднять спорные вопросы, разве можно обойти стороной  сексуальную принадлежность Дамблдора? Как реагируют люди на недавние откровения Роулинг? «По большей части, довольно странно! - волнуется она. - Я изначально знала, что Дамблдор гей, но в определённом смысле это не имеет никакого значения. Книга же не о его сексуальных предпочтениях. Просто с самого начала, исходя из сюжета, я знала, что у него есть большая тайна, что в своё время он всерьёз задумывался над теми идеями, которые позже воплощал в жизнь Волдеморт, а именно – над идеями расового господства, в частности магов над магглами. Это-то и было самой страшной тайной Дамблдора».
> 
> http://www.grimmauldplace.ru/index.php?dan=307
> կարդացեք ամբողջությամբ.շատ հետաքրքիր ա.


Ես էլ եմ կարդացել,Ռոուլինգի բոլոր հարցազրույցները շատ հետաքրքիր են:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Իսկ այս  հոդվածում (http://www.grimmauldplace.ru/index.php?dan=308)Դեվիդ Խեյմանը պատմում է 7-րդ ֆիլմի վերաբերյալ  իրենց  ծրագրերի մասին:Նույնպես շատ հետաքրքիր է: :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երեկ էլի մինչև ուշ գիշեր չքնեցի, հինգերորդ գիրքն էի վերջացնում: Գիրքը ընդհանուր առմամբ լավն էր, չնայած վերջը մի քիչ շատ էր ձգած.... Սիրիուսի մահը էդքան էլ վրաս չազդեց ինչքան Սեդրիկի մահը: 

Գիրքը ոնց որ հայկական իրականությունը լիներ, էնքան նմանություններ կային  :LOL:  Դոլորես Ամբրիջի կերպարը շատ լավն էր, էնքան հումորով էր Ռոուլինգը Ամբրիջին ներկայացնում.... Բայց նոր կերպարներից ամենաշատը ինձ դուր եկավ Նիմֆադորա Թոնքսը, հուսով եմ մյուս գրքերում Նիմֆադորան ավելի շատ կերևա  :Smile: 

Բայց մի բան լավ չհասկացա: Թեստրալներին (թևավոր ձիերը) փաստորեն մենակ էն մարդիկ կարող են տեսնել, ովքեր մահ են տեսել: Բայց ինչի Սեդրիկի մահից հետո 4-րդ դասարանի վերջում, երբ կառքերով գնում էին կայարան, Հարրին չտեսավ թեստրալներին?

----------


## Hripsimee

> Երեկ էլի մինչև ուշ գիշեր չքնեցի, հինգերորդ գիրքն էի վերջացնում: Գիրքը ընդհանուր առմամբ լավն էր, չնայած վերջը մի քիչ շատ էր ձգած.... Սիրիուսի մահը էդքան էլ վրաս չազդեց ինչքան Սեդրիկի մահը: 
> 
> Գիրքը ոնց որ հայկական իրականությունը լիներ, էնքան նմանություններ կային  Դոլորես Ամբրիջի կերպարը շատ լավն էր, էնքան հումորով էր Ռոուլինգը Ամբրիջին ներկայացնում.... Բայց նոր կերպարներից ամենաշատը ինձ դուր եկավ Նիմֆադորա Թոնքսը, հուսով եմ մյուս գրքերում Նիմֆադորան ավելի շատ կերևա 
> 
> Բայց մի բան լավ չհասկացա: Թեստրալներին (թևավոր ձիերը) փաստորեն մենակ էն մարդիկ կարող են տեսնել, ովքեր մահ են տեսել: Բայց ինչի Սեդրիկի մահից հետո 4-րդ դասարանի վերջում, երբ կառքերով գնում էին կայարան, Հարրին չտեսավ թեստրալներին?


Ապրես,շատ արագ ես կարդում: :Smile: Ինձ էլ  է Ամրբրիդջին նկարագրելու ձևը միշտ շատ դուր եկել:Թեստրալների համար Ռոուլինգը ինքը խոստովանել է,որ սխալվել է,այդ մասին արդեն խոսվել է:
Փաստորեն հասար վեցին,հըմմ,ամենալավը հլը առջևումա... :Think: 
Իսկ 5-րդ ֆիլմը նայել ես?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իսկ 5-րդ ֆիլմը նայել ես?


Չէ, մենակ առաջինն եմ նայել  :Wink: 

6-րդն էլ վերջացրի ու շատ շատ լավն էր, չնայած իմ կարծիքով երրորդ գրքին չի հասնի: Ի տարբերություն նախորդ երեք գրքերի սյուժեն իրադարձություններով էդքան էլ հագեցած չէր, բայց շատ հետաքրքիր էր ռետրոսպեկտ հայացք նետել Վոլդեմորթի անցյալի վրա: 

Նախորոք մեջս կանխազգացում կար, որ Սնեյփը խուժան, լկտի, աննննասուն արարած էր ու վաղ թե ուշ իր հրեշավոր դեմքը պիտի ցույց տար  :Smile:  Բայց Դրաքոյին մեղքս տալիս է, ինքը ոնց որ գործիք լինի Վոլդեմորթի ձեռքը, չեմ ուզում, որ Դրաքոն մեռնի 7-րդ գրքում:

Մնաց մի գիրք, տեսնենք էս ամենի վերջը ինչ է լինելու: Իմ կարծիքով 3 կարևոր հերոսները, ովքեր պետք է մեռնեն Լյուպինն է, Նիմֆադորան ու Սնեյփը  :Smile: 

Լիլ, խնդրում եմ, վիկտորինան շարունակի  :Wink:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Իմ կարծիքով 3 կարևոր հերոսները, ովքեր պետք է մեռնեն Լյուպինն է, Նիմֆադորան ու Սնեյփը


Գուշակություններից լավ ես փաստորեն  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Գուշակություններից լավ ես փաստորեն


Լուրջ? Սնեյփը, թող սատկի, դրա համար մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ.... Բայց Նիմֆադորան ու Լյուպինը մեղք են....  :Sad:  երկուսն էլ դարձել են գրքի իմ ամենասիրած հերոսները (Ֆրեդից ու Ջորջից հետո)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Լուրջ? Սնեյփը, թող սատկի, դրա համար մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ.... Բայց Նիմֆադորան ու Լյուպինը մեղք են....  երկուսն էլ դարձել են գրքի իմ ամենասիրած հերոսները (Ֆրեդից ու Ջորջից հետո)


Դու 7-ը կարդա հետո կծեսաս  :Cool: 
Հստատ փոշմանելու ես գրածիդ համար :Wink:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Լուրջ? Սնեյփը, թող սատկի, դրա համար մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ.... Բայց Նիմֆադորան ու Լյուպինը մեղք են....  երկուսն էլ դարձել են գրքի իմ ամենասիրած հերոսները (Ֆրեդից ու Ջորջից հետո)


Դե,լավ էլի ,մի քիչ հարգալից խոսիր Սնեյպի մասին,ես ախր իրան միշտ շատ եմ սիրել... :Love: 
Ինքն արժանիա հարգանքի:
Էդքան շատ  մեկ էլ  Լյուպինին  ,  Հերմիոնային , Հարիին  ու  Դամբլդորին  եմ  սիրում:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Չէ, մենակ առաջինն եմ նայել 
> 
> 6-րդն էլ վերջացրի ու շատ շատ լավն էր, չնայած իմ կարծիքով երրորդ գրքին չի հասնի: Ի տարբերություն նախորդ երեք գրքերի սյուժեն իրադարձություններով էդքան էլ հագեցած չէր, բայց շատ հետաքրքիր էր ռետրոսպեկտ հայացք նետել Վոլդեմորթի անցյալի վրա: 
> 
> Նախորոք մեջս կանխազգացում կար, որ Սնեյփը խուժան, լկտի, աննննասուն արարած էր ու վաղ թե ուշ իր հրեշավոր դեմքը պիտի ցույց տար  Բայց Դրաքոյին մեղքս տալիս է, ինքը ոնց որ գործիք լինի Վոլդեմորթի ձեռքը, չեմ ուզում, որ Դրաքոն մեռնի 7-րդ գրքում:
> 
> Մնաց մի գիրք, տեսնենք էս ամենի վերջը ինչ է լինելու: Իմ կարծիքով 3 կարևոր հերոսները, ովքեր պետք է մեռնեն Լյուպինն է, Նիմֆադորան ու Սնեյփը 
> 
> Լիլ, խնդրում եմ, վիկտորինան շարունակի


Խորհուրդ կտամ բոլոր ֆիլմերը անպայման լավ որոկով նայես:
Չես փոշմանի :Cool:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Լուրջ? Սնեյփը, թող սատկի, դրա համար մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ.... Բայց Նիմֆադորան ու Լյուպինը մեղք են....  երկուսն էլ դարձել են գրքի իմ ամենասիրած հերոսները (Ֆրեդից ու Ջորջից հետո)


Իրոք, դու դեռ շատ բան պիտի իմանաս և Սնեյպի, և մնացածների մասին: Էէէէ.... տխուրա 7-րդ գիրքը:  :Sad:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Galatea ջան, էս ուր ես կորել? Վիկտորինան շարունակիր....

----------


## Cannibal

ժող ով քանի անգամ ա կարդացել գրքերը՞՞ և որն ա ամենալավը ըստ ձեզ՞

----------


## helium

Առաջին 3 հատորը 3 անգամ, իսկ 4 և 5–ը 2 անգամ, մնացածը 1։ 7–րդը պատրաստվում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ կարդալ ամռանը :Smile:  Ամենաշատը երևի թե 3–րդն եմ սիրում, ինչպես գրքով, այնպես էլ ֆիլմով։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երեկ վերջապես 7-րդ գիրքն էլ կարդացի....

Շատ լավն էր, երևի թե ամենալավը: Մեջտեղի մասը մի քիչ անհետաքրքիր էր, բայց գրքի վերջին գլուխները ու հատկապես Սնեյփի հիշողությունները ամեն ինչ արժեին.... Ափսոս, որ էդքան շատ լավ մարդիկ զոհվեցին, բայց դե ուրիշ ձև հնարավոր չէր: Ամենաշատը ուրախացա, որ Դրակո Մալֆոյին որևէ բան չեղավ, իրեն սկսեցի շատ սիրել:

Իմ կարծիքով Ալբուս Սեվերուս Փոթթերը վերջում Սլիզերինցի դարձավ  :Smile: 

Իսկ գրքերը կդասավորեի հետևյալ ձևով

1. Ամենաշատը դուրս եկան 3-ն ու 7-ը
2. 4-ն ու 6-ը
3. 1-ն ու 5-ը
4. Ու ամենաքիչը 2-ը

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ասում եք, հավանել եք հա 7-րդը: Իսկ ես` ոչ: Ախր նախ շատ դաժան էր, հիասթափեցրեց: Հետո Ռուլինգը իրա նախկին ձիրքերը կորցրել էր: Ձգած մասեր ունի: Ու ամենակարևորը, ախր էտ մանկական գիրք էր ի սկզբանե, ու վերջի գիրքը լրիվ դուրս եկավ բոլոր շրջանակներից: Հատկապես դաժան նախադասություններ կաին Հարր-Վոլդեմորտ կռվից հետո: Այդքան զոհ...

----------


## Hripsimee

> ժող ով քանի անգամ ա կարդացել գրքերը՞՞ և որն ա ամենալավը ըստ ձեզ՞


Ես գրքերը ամբողջությամբ չեմ վերակարդում,միայն հատվածներ :Smile: 
Ամենաշատը սիրում եմ երևի թե 7-րդ-ը,հետո 6-րդը ու մեկ էլ 1-ինը: :Love: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Երեկ վերջապես 7-րդ գիրքն էլ կարդացի....
> 
> Շատ լավն էր, երևի թե ամենալավը: Մեջտեղի մասը մի քիչ անհետաքրքիր էր, բայց գրքի վերջին գլուխները ու հատկապես Սնեյփի հիշողությունները ամեն ինչ արժեին.... Ափսոս, որ էդքան շատ լավ մարդիկ զոհվեցին, բայց դե ուրիշ ձև հնարավոր չէր: Ամենաշատը ուրախացա, որ Դրակո Մալֆոյին որևէ բան չեղավ, իրեն սկսեցի շատ սիրել:
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով Ալբուս Սեվերուս Փոթթերը վերջում Սլիզերինցի դարձավ 
> 
> Իսկ գրքերը կդասավորեի հետևյալ ձևով
> 
> 1. Ամենաշատը դուրս եկան 3-ն ու 7-ը
> ...


Իսկ ինձ իրականում եմանաշատը հենց մեջտեղներնա դուր գալիս,երբ մենակ երեքով ճամփորդում են անտառովմեկ`դեմ հանդիման իրենց վախերին,թուլություններին ու նպատակներին...
Սիրածս գլուխներն են` Серебренная лань  ,История Принца ,Месть Гоблина:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Ասում եք, հավանել եք հա 7-րդը: Իսկ ես` ոչ: Ախր նախ շատ դաժան էր, հիասթափեցրեց: Հետո Ռուլինգը իրա նախկին ձիրքերը կորցրել էր: Ձգած մասեր ունի: Ու ամենակարևորը, ախր էտ մանկական գիրք էր ի սկզբանե, ու վերջի գիրքը լրիվ դուրս եկավ բոլոր շրջանակներից: Հատկապես դաժան նախադասություններ կաին Հարր-Վոլդեմորտ կռվից հետո: Այդքան զոհ...


Չես կարծում,որ եթե զոհեր չլինեին,ամեն ինչ մի փոքր անռեալ կստացվեր,պատերազմ է,ի վերջո...
Կարծում եմ`Ռոուլինգի տաղանդը իր ողջ ծաղկմամբ բացվեց հենց վերջին գրքում,իսկ Հարրի Փոթթերը արդեն 4-րդ գրքից սկսած այլևս մանկական գիրք չէր:7-րդ գրքից սխալ էր 1-ի նման մանկական հիասքանչ մի հեքիաթ սպասել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ասում եք, հավանել եք հա 7-րդը: Իսկ ես` ոչ: Ախր նախ շատ դաժան էր, հիասթափեցրեց: Հետո Ռուլինգը իրա նախկին ձիրքերը կորցրել էր: Ձգած մասեր ունի: Ու ամենակարևորը, ախր էտ մանկական գիրք էր ի սկզբանե, ու վերջի գիրքը լրիվ դուրս եկավ բոլոր շրջանակներից: Հատկապես դաժան նախադասություններ կաին Հարր-Վոլդեմորտ կռվից հետո: Այդքան զոհ...


ArmSOAD ջան, քո հետ էդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ:

Ռոուլինգը Հարրի Փոթթերը սկսեց գրել որպես մանկական հեքիաթ, բայց հետո պարզվեց, որ մեծահասակները նույնպիսի հաճույքով են Հարրի Փոթթեր կարդում, որքան փոքրերը: Ու որպեսզի ավելի մեծ քանակով մեծահասակ ընթերցողներ ձեռք բերի, Ռոուլինգը փոխեց իր գրելաոճը և հետագա գրքերի բովանդակությունը, որպեսզի Հարրի Փոթթերը նույնչափ հետաքրքիր լինի նաև մեծահասակների համար, որքան փոքրերի համար:

Ես մենակ առաջին ու երկրորդ գրքերն են մանկական հեքիաթ համարում, երրորդ գրքից սկսած այն դառնում է հեքիաթ մեծահասակների համար, որի գլխավոր գաղափարը մահն է: Իսկ վերջին երկու գրքերը ավելի շատ դետեկտիվ պատմություն են հիշեցնում ֆենթեզիի տարրերով:  :Smile: 

Ու քանի որ գրքի թեմատիկան դարձավ ավելի դաժան ու սարսափելի քան հարիր է մանկական գրքերի համար, զոհերի քանակն էլ բնականաբար ավելացավ:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ես հասկանում եմ, որ վերջում որպես ընթերցող, հեղինակը համարում էր մեքահասակներին: Բայց Միևնույն է: Ինչքան էլ որ պատերազմ լիներ, այդքան դաժան չեր կարելի վերաբերվել հերոսների հետ: Հարրին փաստորեն զրկվեց իր ամենամոտ մեքահասակներից, որոնք իրեն սատարում էին: Լավ էտ մի կողմ: Հետո ախր մի տեսակ անհետաքրքիր ու ձանձրալի պահերը շատացել էին:
Չգիտեմ, հիմա սա իմ կարծիքնա:

----------


## Cannibal

ժող հպ  առաջին գիրքը անգլերեն ուզում եմ առնեմ.որտեղից առնեմ՞՞մեկ ել ինչքան ա գինը՞՞  :Think:

----------


## Hripsimee

Յուրաքանչյուր գրախանութում կլինի,բայց գինը չգիտեմ:
Էլեկտրոնային  տարբերակը ես ունեմ,հիմա օրական մի քանի էջ տպում,կարդում եմ,եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ քեզ  էլ ուղարկել: :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ վերջում որպես ընթերցող, հեղինակը համարում էր մեքահասակներին: Բայց Միևնույն է: Ինչքան էլ որ պատերազմ լիներ, այդքան դաժան չեր կարելի վերաբերվել հերոսների հետ: Հարրին փաստորեն զրկվեց իր ամենամոտ մեքահասակներից, որոնք իրեն սատարում էին: Լավ էտ մի կողմ: Հետո ախր մի տեսակ անհետաքրքիր ու ձանձրալի պահերը շատացել էին:
> Չգիտեմ, հիմա սա իմ կարծիքնա:


Իհարկե դա քո կարծիքն է ,բայց ես ոչ մի ձանձրալի կամ անհետաքրքիր պահ չեմ նկատել 7-ում ,ի տարբերություն ասենք 5-ի :Think:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> Իհարկե դա քո կարծիքն է ,բայց ես ոչ մի ձանձրալի կամ անհետաքրքիր պահ չեմ նկատել 7-ում ,ի տարբերություն ասենք 5-ի


Դե մի տեսակ բոլոր հետաքրքիր իրադարձությունները վերջում եղան: Էտ 600-ից ավել էջերում ոչ մի բան չեր կատարվում: Իմ կարծիքով կարելի էր շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր գրել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Համաձայն եմ, որ 7-ում ձգված մասեր կային, բայց համեմատաբար 5-ի հետ, դրանք բավականին տանելի են: Ես լինեի Ռոուլինգի տեղը, 5-րդ գիրքը լավ կկրճատեի, ու դրանից գրքի բովանդակությունը որևէ զգալի փոփոխությունների չէր ենթարկվի  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

Դնե՞մ ֆանֆիկներ…
Ո՞վ որ գլխինն է ուզում… :Smile: 
Առաչին գլխի ֆանֆիկն եմ դնում :Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Դնե՞մ ֆանֆիկներ…
> Ո՞վ որ գլխինն է ուզում…
> Առաչին գլխի ֆանֆիկն եմ դնում


Ֆանֆիկներ չեմ սիրում :Bad:

----------


## Kita

> Ֆանֆիկներ չեմ սիրում


Չգիտեմ Գարրի ֆանֆիկները իմ դուրը եկել են…  :Wink:

----------


## Cannibal

> Յուրաքանչյուր գրախանութում կլինի,բայց գինը չգիտեմ:
> Էլեկտրոնային  տարբերակը ես ունեմ,հիմա օրական մի քանի էջ տպում,կարդում եմ,եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ քեզ  էլ ուղարկել:



ես եսօր մտել եմ գրքերի աշխարհ,նոյան տապան և մտել եմ երիտասարդականի անցում և ոչ մի տեղ անգլերեն գիրքը չկար. օգնեք :Sad: 



> եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ քեզ  էլ ուղարկել


շնորհակալություն ես պրոբլեմ չունեմ ինտերնետում.կարամ քաշեմ.պրոբլեմ չի. :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

Անգլերեն  գրքերը  մի անգամ տեսել եմ երիտասարդականի մետրոյի մոտի գրախանութում,բայց  հիմա ոնց որ թե փակվելա :Sad: 
Ինչի  համարա պետք՞

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կարծեմ Աբովյանի վրա գտնվող Արտբրիջ գրախանութ կաֆեում էլ են վաճառում անգլերեն գրքերը

----------


## Cannibal

> Ինչի  համարա պետք՞


կարդալու համար






> Կարծեմ Աբովյանի վրա գտնվող Արտբրիջ գրախանութ կաֆեում էլ են վաճառում անգլերեն գրքերը


իսկ գինը՞ հեռախոս ունեն զանգեմ՞՞

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> իսկ գինը՞ հեռախոս ունեն զանգեմ՞՞


Գինը չեմ հիշում, բայց բավականին թանկ էր: 
Էս էլ հեռախոսի համարները 521239, 581284

----------


## Hripsimee

Ժողովուրդ Նարցիսսա Մալֆոյին տեսել եք?Ես  իրեն  ավելի  արիստոկրատ ու նիհարիկ էր պատկերցնում,բայց կարծում եմ` այսպես էլ է լավ:Ինչ կարծիքի եք?


Իսկ սրա մասին գիտեիք?
Новая роль Эммы?

По сообщению The Hollywood Reporter у Эммы Уотсон может быть новая роль. В статье говорится что актриса, возможно, появится в фильме «Наполеон и Бетси», где сыграет роль Бетси Бэлкомб (Betsy Balcombe), молодой, порывистой дворянке, изолированной на острове Св. Елены, куда сослан Наполеон, в которого она и влюбляется. Кстати, на роль претендовала Скарлетт Йоханссон, но она её уступила молодой красавице Эмме. Однако известная актриса всё равно остаётся в команде в виде продюсера. Так же в статье говорится о времени проведении съёмок. Так как Эмма сейчас снимается в Принце Полукровке, и будут ещё Дары Смерти, то съёмки в новом проекте, возможно, будут между шестым и седьмым поттерами. Удачи Эмма! :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

Եվս մեկ նկար

----------


## Adam

Ինձ թվում է, Լիլոն չի նեղանա եթե մի քանի հարց էլ ես տամ խաղի ձևով.  :Wink: 
Ասացեք կախարդական խոսքերի անունները.
1. սպանողը
2. չափսերով մեծացնողը
3. հեռվից հեռու տեղաշարժողը
4. տանջողը
5. և ինձ թվումա դժվար հիշեք, բայց ես հիշում եմ. - Հարրի Փոթթեր և հրե գավաթը ֆիլմում այն կախարդական խոսքը, որը թույլ կտար մինչև 17 տարեկաններին գցել իրենց անվան թուղթը գավաթի մեջ՝ խաբելով Դամբլդորի ստեղծած ծրագիրը: 

Հ.Գ. Հետաքրքիրա էսպիսի մանրուքների մեջ խորացող կա՞  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինձ թվում է, Լիլոն չի նեղանա եթե մի քանի հարց էլ ես տամ խաղի ձևով. 
> Ասացեք կախարդական խոսքերի անունները.
> 1. սպանողը
> 2. չափսերով մեծացնողը
> 3. հեռվից հեռու տեղաշարժողը
> 4. տանջողը
> 5. և ինձ թվումա դժվար հիշեք, բայց ես հիշում եմ. - Հարրի Փոթթեր և հրե գավաթը ֆիլմում այն կախարդական խոսքը, որը թույլ կտար մինչև 17 տարեկաններին գցել իրենց անվան թուղթը գավաթի մեջ՝ խաբելով Դամբլդորի ստեղծած ծրագիրը: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հետաքրքիրա էսպիսի մանրուքների մեջ խորացող կա՞


1. Ավադա Կեդավրա
2. Էնգորգիո
3. Ակցիո (բերողը)
4. Կրուցիո
5. Չեմ հիշում  :Smile:

----------


## Adam

> 1. Ավադա Կեդավրա
> 2. Էնգորգիո
> 3. Ակցիո (բերողը)
> 4. Կրուցիո
> 5. Չեմ հիշում


5. կանկունդոս  :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> 5. կանկունդոս


Նեա ...կոնֆունդուս  :Tongue: 

Confuse բառից  :Smile:

----------


## Adam

> Նեա ...կոնֆունդուս 
> 
> Confuse բառից


ոնցա էրևում որ գիրքը չեմ կարդացել: Դե կինոյով լսածը տենցա տպավորվել էլի  :LOL:   :Smile:

----------


## Adam

նաև հեռավորության վրա տեղաշարժողը՝ 6. իմպերիո

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> նաև հեռավորության վրա տեղաշարժողը՝ 6. իմպերիո


Իմպերիոն էդ չի.... Իմպերիուսը թույլ է տալիս մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկել ցանկացած մարդու, ստիպել անել այն ամենը ինչ ուզում ես

----------


## Cannibal

խայտառակություն.ով ա տեսել Եմմա Ուաթսոնի ծնունդի նկարները՞՞երևի շատերը տեսել են բայց...... խայտառակություն
ընենց նկարներ եմ տեսել............եթե ըստեղ աղչիկներ չմտնեին կդնեյի..........խայտառակություն ա :Shok: 
բայց ման մի եկեք .ետ նկարները ամեն տեղ չկան :Tongue:

----------


## Hripsimee

> խայտառակություն.ով ա տեսել Եմմա Ուաթսոնի ծնունդի նկարները՞՞երևի շատերը տեսել են բայց...... խայտառակություն
> ընենց նկարներ եմ տեսել............եթե ըստեղ աղչիկներ չմտնեին կդնեյի..........խայտառակություն ա
> բայց ման մի եկեք .ետ նկարները ամեն տեղ չկան


Ես տեսել եմ , բայց չեմ հասկանում` ինչ  խայտառակ բանի մասին է խոսքը: :Think:

----------


## Cannibal

> Ես տեսել եմ , բայց չեմ հասկանում` ինչ խայտառակ բանի մասին է խոսքը:


ետ նկարները ամեն տեղ չկա.ախր ամոթ ա դնեմ ես ֆոռումում.ետ ամեն ինչ եղել ա ծնունդից հետո բայց ծնունդի ժամանակ.կարամ նկարը դնեմ փակ վիճակում բայց դե ելի ամոթ ա.

իսկ եմման օֆիցիալ ներողություն ա խնդրել.ես ամեն ինչը շատ քիչ տեղերում կա ընենց որ իզուր ման չգաք. :Tongue:

----------


## Hripsimee

> ետ նկարները ամեն տեղ չկա.ախր ամոթ ա դնեմ ես ֆոռումում.ետ ամեն ինչ եղել ա ծնունդից հետո բայց ծնունդի ժամանակ.կարամ նկարը դնեմ փակ վիճակում բայց դե ելի ամոթ ա.
> 
> իսկ եմման օֆիցիալ ներողություն ա խնդրել.ես ամեն ինչը շատ քիչ տեղերում կա ընենց որ իզուր ման չգաք.


Էտ  ամեն ինչը շատ  հեշտ կարելի է  գտնել , եթե  ձևն իմանաս :Smile: 
Իսկ  ընդհանրապես  դա  Էմմայի  մեղքը  չի , այլ էտ  զզվելի  
պապարացիների :Angry2: 
Չնայած , իմ կարծիքով , մեկա նայելու  բան չկա:

----------


## Cannibal

բայց պապարացիները ինչ մեղք ունեն որ ինքը ետ ձև շորեր ա հագնում՞



> Չնայած , իմ կարծիքով , մեկա նայելու բան չկա:


հարցը ետ չի.հարցը նրանում ա որ ինքը խայտառակ եղավ.դե հիմա հաշվի քանի հոգի ա տեսել :Shok: ........... 
երևի շարունակելը անիմաստ ա...

----------


## Հենո

Ում 18-ը լրացածա կարա նայի Էմմային

http://gpu.ua/index.php?&id=223477&lang=ru&s=3w_nsv

----------


## Hripsimee

Լավ , Էմմային հանգիստ թողնենք:
Ժողովուրդ հլը մի հատ էս նկարին  նայեք, լավն են չէ՞:
http://gal.grimmauldplace.ru/display...album=4&pos=74

Ավելացվել է 58 վայրկյան անց
էս էլա լավ նկար
http://gal.grimmauldplace.ru/display...album=4&pos=72

----------


## Cannibal

հա լավ նկարներ են
/
սրանք ել լավ վիդեոներ են
http://www.emmawatson.ru/index.php?newsid=228
http://www.emmawatson.ru/index.php?newsid=229
 :Hands Up:

----------


## Hripsimee

> հա լավ նկարներ են
> /
> սրանք ել լավ վիդեոներ են
> http://www.emmawatson.ru/index.php?newsid=228
> http://www.emmawatson.ru/index.php?newsid=229


Դժբախտաբար ինձ մոտ ոչինչ ցույց չի տալիս :Sad:

----------


## Cannibal

> Դժբախտաբար ինձ մոտ ոչինչ ցույց չի տալիս


պարտադիր նայիր.շատ հետաքրքիր ա.կարաս ինտեռնետանոցից նայես.իսկականից արժի նայել

----------


## Մելիք

Չեմ կարդացել ու չեմ նաել, բայց ընտրում եմ երկրորդին, անվան կեսը ծանոթա` *Վոլդ*եմորտ :Think:

----------


## Moon

Վայ, ես շատ եմ սիրում այս ֆիլմը։ Գիրքը չեմ կարդացել։ Ֆիլմերն էլ, կարծեմ բոլորը չեմ տեսել, բայց շատ հավեսով նայում եմ միշտ էլ։ Արկածներ, առեղծվածների բացահայտում, իմ տարերքն ա։

----------


## Cannibal

հարցս դիմում եմ են մարդկանց ովքեր խաղացել են հինգերորդ խաղը.
վոբշեմ հաղթեցի վոլդեմորտին ու խաղս կախեց :Sad: .դրանից հետո հեչ ինց ա լինում՞

----------


## Hripsimee

> հարցս դիմում եմ են մարդկանց ովքեր խաղացել են հինգերորդ խաղը.
> վոբշեմ հաղթեցի վոլդեմորտին ու խաղս կախեց.դրանից հետո հեչ ինց ա լինում՞


Հիմնական խաղն ավարտվում է , մնում է միայն բացահայտել Հոգվարթսի բոլոր գաղտնիքներն  ու բացել մյուս video-ները նաև unblock անել մեդալները:
Անկապ էր չէ Վոլդեմորտի հետ կռիվը>? :Angry2: 
Բայց  մրցանակ  տեսաժապավեններն լավն էին,ամեն անգամ շնչակտուր ամբողջ Հոգվարթսով վազում  էի ,որ նոր բացահայտումս նայեմ: :Love: 
Խաղը լավն էր,վերջն էր անկապ:

----------


## Cannibal

> Հիմնական խաղն ավարտվում է , մնում է միայն բացահայտել Հոգվարթսի բոլոր գաղտնիքներն  ու բացել մյուս video-ները նաև unblock անել մեդալները:
> Անկապ էր չէ Վոլդեմորտի հետ կռիվը>?
> Բայց  մրցանակ  տեսաժապավեններն լավն էին,ամեն անգամ շնչակտուր ամբողջ Հոգվարթսով վազում  էի ,որ նոր բացահայտումս նայեմ:
> Խաղը լավն էր,վերջն էր անկապ:



ես մտածում եի թե վոլդիկի հետ կռվելիս կարղա քրտնեմ դժվարության պատճառով են ել ... 1 տարեկան երեխեն վօլդիդկին կկրեր :LOL:  
վարջը շատ անկապ էր.
բայց ընդհանուր խաղը լավն էր :Xeloq:

----------


## Hripsimee

> ես մտածում եի թե վոլդիկի հետ կռվելիս կարղա քրտնեմ դժվարության պատճառով են ել ... 1 տարեկան երեխեն վօլդիդկին կկրեր 
> վարջը շատ անկապ էր.
> բայց ընդհանուր խաղը լավն էր


6-րդ խաղը ֆիլմի հետ է դուրս գալու, տեսնենք տեսնենք...

----------


## Cannibal

Убит актер из "Гарри Поттера"  :Sad: 

В лондонском пригороде Сидкап от ножевого ранения, полученного в уличной драке, погиб 18-летний актер Роб Нокс, исполнитель эпизодической роли Маркуса Белби в картине "Гарри Поттер и принц-полукровка", премьера которой намечена на ноябрь этого года.

Инцидент произошел неподалеку от заведения Metro Bar. По мнению полиции, убийство актера носило случайный характер и не было связано с организованной преступностью. При этом сотрудники Скотленд-Ярда отказываются от комментариев по поводу обстоятельств и мотивов драки. Тем временем британским журналистам удалось разузнать кое-какие подробности той самой ночи. Выяснилось, что этой трагедии предшествовала разборка, произошедшая в том же самом заведении чуть больше недели назад.

"Девять дней назад в бар пришел некий парень, устроивший беспорядки, - цитирует газета The Times менеджера заведения Ли Бентли. - Он обвинил друга Нокса Дина Сондерса в краже его мобильного телефона и ударил парня в лицо. Однако мы помешали возмутителю спокойствия и привели Дина в порядок". При этом, по некоторым сведениям, именно Роб, который был завсегдатаем этого бара, подошел к неизвестному и попросил его покинуть заведение. "Когда же в субботу вечером мы сидели в баре, поползли слухи, что тот чернокожий парень, которого мы видели на прошлой неделе, вернулся, чтобы снова устроить беспорядки, - приводит The Sunday Mirror слова 19-летнего приятеля актера Никки Джоунса. - И действительно: вскоре я увидел в окно, как этот негодяй что-то кричит на улице и ищет Роба. При себе у него были два ножа, по одному в каждой руке. Когда все это началось, охранники вытолкали всех нас на улицу и закрыли двери. Это было совершенно безрассудно. Парень начал размахивать ножами, словно лунатик, а затем нанес Робу удар в грудь... Мы попытались спасти его, но все было без толку. К тому же никто из бара нам не помог..."

Никки Джоунс получил ранение в руку, а еще один приятель актера, 18-летний Том Хопкинс, - в затылок. По некоторым данным, в больницу с ножевым ранением в шею также попал 21-летний Дин Сондерс. По словам врачей, рана, которую он получил, весьма серьезная, но не представляет угрозы для жизни. Впрочем, несмотря на повреждения, парням удалось справиться со своим обидчиком и задержать его до приезда полиции. Нападавшим оказался 21-летний юноша, который после оказания медицинской помощи был доставлен в полицейский участок.

Узнав о трагедии, друзья и поклонники актера потянулись к месту происшествия, неся в руках цветы. Между тем студия Warner Bros. опубликовала официальное сообщение, в котором выразила соболезнования родственникам погибшего. "Мы шокированы и опечалены новостями и выражаем наши соболезнования членам семьи актера", - говорится в сообщении. "Роб был добрым и заботливым, всегда помогал другим, - говорят его родные. - Жизнь и душа компании, он любил спорт и выходы в свет, всегда любил общаться с людьми". По словам бабушки Роба Нокса, "он походил на большого игрушечного мишку". "Он всегда защищал тех, кто сталкивался с жестоким обращением, и оказывал им всяческую поддержку, - рассказала 79-летняя Маргарет Нокс. - Так было потому, что он любил это делать. И это стоило ему жизни..."  :Sad: 
http://www.utro.ru/articles/2008/05/26/740320.shtml
կներեք որ ռուսերեն ա

----------


## Cannibal

ներող եղեք ռուսերենի ու անգլերենի համար.
մեկել ժող խի գրիմմաուլդպլեյսը չի բացւմ՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞ :Shok:  :Sad: 

Мотоцикл на бешеной скорости повернул в темноте так быстро, что оба полицейских, гнавшиеся за ним на машине, прокричали "Ух ты!" Сержант Фишер огромной ногой ударил по тормозам, боясь, что парень на заднем сидении улетит ему под колеса. Однако при повороте мотоцикл не сбросил ни одного из ездоков и, мигнув задним фонарём, исчез в переулке.
- Они у нас в руках! - радостно закричал констебль Андерсон. - Это тупик!
Налегая на руль и выжимая на полную, Фишер поехал по переулку, в пылу погони сдирая краску с крыла машины.
И вот в свете фар сидела их добыча, наконец неподвижная после пятнадцати минут погони. Ездоки оказались в ловушке между высокой кирпичной стеной и полицейской машиной, которая теперь кралась к ним, словно какой-то рычащий хищник со сверкающими глазами.
Между дверьми машины и стенами переулка было так мало места, что Фишеру и Андерсону пришлось потрудиться, чтобы выбраться наружу. Это сильно задело их самолюбие, когда им пришлось бочком осторожно выползать к нарушителям. Фишер проволок своё приличных размеров пузо вдоль стены, отрывая пуговицы на рубашке, и в конце отломал боковое зеркало пятой точкой.
- Слезайте с мотоцикла! - закричал он ухмыляющимся подросткам, которые грелись в лучах мигающего синего света, словно наслаждаясь им.
Они сделали, как было велено. Наконец, оторвавшись от сломанного бокового зеркала, Фишер взглянул на них. Выглядели они лет на 17-18. У водителя были длинные чёрные волосы. Из-за его привлекательности и того, каким высокомерным он выглядел, Фишер без удовольствия вспомнил о парне своей дочери, гитаристе-бездельнике. У второго парня тоже были чёрные волосы, только они были короткие и торчали во все стороны. Он был в очках и глупо ухмылялся во весь рот. Оба были в футболках с большой золотой птицей, которая, несомненно, была эмблемой какой-нибудь рок-группы, всем членам которой медведь наступил на ухо.
- Без шлемов! - закричал Фишер, указывая то на одну непокрытую голову, то на другую. - Превышаете скорость... очень сильно! 
(На самом деле, датчик показал скорость гораздо выше той, с которой, по мнению Фишера, могли ездить мотоциклы.) Не останавливаетесь по требованию полиции!
- Мы бы с удовольствием остановились и поболтали с вами, - сказал мальчик в очках, - но мы пытались...
- Ну-ка не умничайте... вы двое вляпались в неприятности! - прорычал Андерсон. - Имена!
- Имена? - повторил длинноволосый водитель. - Эм... давайте-ка подумаем. Уилберфорс... Батшеба... Элвендорк...
- И что хорошо в этом имени, так это то, что им можно назвать и мальчика, и девочку, - сказал мальчик в очках.
- А, в смысле, наши имена? - спросил первый, когда Андерсон от злости начал бормотать что-то нечленораздельное. - Так бы и сказали! Это Джеймс Поттер, а я Сириус Блэк!
- А тебе сейчас серьёзно непоздоровится, маленький наглый...
(в оригинале эта реплика основана на том, как перекликаются слово "black" и фамилия Сириуса, а также игре слов "Sirius" и "serious", гениальность которой, к сожалению, передать очень сложно)
 Но ни Джеймс, ни Сириус его не слушали. Внезапно они резко выпрямились, словно охотничьи собаки, и посмотрели поверх Фишера и Андерсона, поверх полицейской машины, вглядываясь в тёмноту переулка. Затем одинаково плавно они сунули руки в задние карманы.
На мгновение оба полицейских представили, как на них направлены пистолеты, но секундой позже они увидели, что мотоциклисты достали лишь...
- Барабанные палочки? - съязвил Андерсон. - А вы шутники, да? Значит так, вы арестованы по обвинению в...
Но Андерсону так и не удалось назвать причину ареста. Джеймс и Сириус прокричали что-то непонятное, и лучи света от фар пошевелились.
Полицейские повернулись, а затем попятились назад. Вдоль переулка летели - действительно летели - трое на мётлах... И в то же время полицейская машина вставала на дыбы.
У Фишера подкосились ноги, он резко сел; Андерсон споткнулся о ноги Фишера и упал на него, в то время как стук!.. бах!.. хрусь!.. они услышали, как трое на мётлах врезались в машину и упали на землю, вероятно, без сознания, а рядом с ними рассыпались обломки метлы.
Мотоцикл снова завёлся. Сидя с открытым ртом, Фишер нашёл силы посмотреть на парней.
- Спасибо большое! - сквозь гул мотора крикнул Сириус. - Мы у вас в долгу!
- Да, приятно было познакомиться! - сказал Джеймс. - И не забывайте: Элвендорк! Подходит и для мальчика и для девочки!
Раздался грохот, от которого сотряслась земля, и Фишер с Андерсоном от страха обхватили друг друга - их машина упала обратно на землю. Теперь на дыбы встал мотоцикл. Полицейские с трудом поверили своим глазам, когда прямо перед ними он поднялся в воздух: Джеймс и Сириус улетали прочь в ночное небо, а задний фонарь сверкал, словно исчезающий рубин.

Оригинал
The speeding motorcycle took the sharp corner so fast in the darkness that both policemen in the pursuing car shouted 'whoa!' Sergeant Fisher slammed his large foot on the brake, thinking that the boy who was riding pillion was sure to be flung under his wheels; however, the motorbike made the turn without unseating either of its riders, and with a wink of its red tail light, vanished up the narrow side street. 

'We've got 'em now!" cried PC Anderson excitedly. 'That's a dead end!" 

Leaning hard on the steering wheel and crashing his gears, Fisher scraped half the paint off the flank of the car as he forced it up the alleyway in pursuit. 

There in the headlights sat their quarry, stationary at last after a quarter of an hour's chase. The two riders were trapped between a towering brick wall and the police car, which was now crashing towards them like some growling, luminous-eyed predator. 

There was so little space between the car doors and the walls of the alley that Fisher and Anders had difficulty extricating themselves from the vehicle. It injured their dignity to have to inch, crab-like, towards the miscreants. Fisher dragged his generous belly along the wall, tearing buttons off his shirt as he went, and finally snapping off the wing mirror with his backside. 

'Get off the bike!' he bellowed at the smirking youths, who sat basking in the flashing blue light as though enjoying it. 

They did as they were told. Finally pulling free from the broken wind mirror, Fisher glared at them. They seemed to be in their late teens. The one who had been driving had long black hair; his insolent good looks reminded Fisher unpleasantly of his daughter's guitar-playing, layabout boyfriend. The second boy also had black hair, though his was short and stuck up in all directions; he wore glasses and a broad grin. Both were dressed in T-shirts emblazoned with a large golden bird; the emblem, no doubt, of some deafening, tuneless rock band. 

'No helmets!' Fisher yelled, pointing from one uncovered head to the other. 'Exceeding the speed limit by - by a considerable amount!' (In fact, the speed registered had been greater than Fisher was prepared to accept that any motorcycle could travel.) 'Failing to stop for the police!' 

'We'd have loved to stop for a chat,' said the boy in glasses, 'only we were trying -' 

'Don't get smart - you two are in a heap of trouble!' snarled Anderson. 'Names!' 

'Names?' repeated the long-haired driver. 'Er - well, let's see. There's Wilberforce... Bathsheba... Elvendork...' 

'And what's nice about that one is, you can use it for a boy or a girl,' said the boy in glasses. 

'Oh, OUR names, did you mean?' asked the first, as Anderson spluttered with rage. 'You should've said! This here is James Potter, and I'm Sirius Black!' 

'Things'll be seriously black for you in a minute, you cheeky little -' 

But neither James nor Sirius was paying attention. They were suddenly as alert as gundogs, staring past Fisher and Anders, over the roof of the police car, at the dark mouth of the alley. Then, with identical fluid movements, they reached into their back pockets. 

For the space of a heartbeat both policemen imagined guns gleaming at them, but a second later they saw that the motorcyclists had drawn nothing more than - 

'Drumusticks?' jeered Anderson. 'Right pair of jokers, aren't you? Right we're arresting you on a charge of -' 

But Anderson never got to name the charge. James and Sirius had shouted something incomprehensible, and the beans from the headlights had moved. 

The policemen wheeled around, then staggered backwards. Three men were flying - actually FLYING - up tone alley on broomsticks - and at the same moment, the plice car was rearing up on its back wheels. 

Fisher's knees bucked; he sat down hard; Anderson tripped over Fishers legs and fell on top of him, as FLUMP - BANG - CRUNCH - they heard the men on brooms slam into the upended car and fall, apparently insensible, to the ground, while broken bits of broomstick clattered down around them. 

The motorbike had roared into life again. His mouth hanging open, Fisher mustered the strength to look back at the two teenagers. 

'Thanks very much!' called Sirius over the throb of the engine. 'We owe you one!' 

'Yeah, nice meeting you!' said James. 'And don't forget: Elvendork! It's unisex!' 

There was an earth-shattering crash, and Fisher and Anderson threw their arms around each other in fright; their car had just fallen back to the ground. Now it was the motorcycle's turn to rear. Before the policemen's disbelieving eyes, it took off into the air: James and Sirius zoomed away into the neight sky, their tail light twinkling behind them like a vanishing ruby.

----------


## Hripsimee

> ներող եղեք ռուսերենի ու անգլերենի համար.
> մեկել ժող խի գրիմմաուլդպլեյսը չի բացւմ՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞
> 
> Мотоцикл на бешеной скорости повернул в темноте так быстро, что оба полицейских, гнавшиеся за ним на машине, прокричали "Ух ты!" Сержант Фишер огромной ногой ударил по тормозам, боясь, что парень на заднем сидении улетит ему под колеса. Однако при повороте мотоцикл не сбросил ни одного из ездоков и, мигнув задним фонарём, исчез в переулке.
> - Они у нас в руках! - радостно закричал констебль Андерсон. - Это тупик!
> Налегая на руль и выжимая на полную, Фишер поехал по переулку, в пылу погони сдирая краску с крыла машины.
> И вот в свете фар сидела их добыча, наконец неподвижная после пятнадцати минут погони. Ездоки оказались в ловушке между высокой кирпичной стеной и полицейской машиной, которая теперь кралась к ним, словно какой-то рычащий хищник со сверкающими глазами.
> Между дверьми машины и стенами переулка было так мало места, что Фишеру и Андерсону пришлось потрудиться, чтобы выбраться наружу. Это сильно задело их самолюбие, когда им пришлось бочком осторожно выползать к нарушителям. Фишер проволок своё приличных размеров пузо вдоль стены, отрывая пуговицы на рубашке, и в конце отломал боковое зеркало пятой точкой.
> - Слезайте с мотоцикла! - закричал он ухмыляющимся подросткам, которые грелись в лучах мигающего синего света, словно наслаждаясь им.
> ...


(Չգիտեմ ` ինչա եղել grimmauld-ին, բայց հաստատ նորից կվերաբացվի (ես էդ կայքին վաղուց եմ ծանոթ ),մտիր owlpost , նույնպես լավն է:Պատմությունը լավն է,հատաքրքիր է կարդացվում,չնայած ես կցանկանայի,որ Ռոուլինգը մի ուրիշ բան գրեր,անցներ Հարրիի թեմայից:

----------


## Adam

Հարրի Փոթթեր 6-ի պրեմիերան ԱՄՆ-ում տեղի կունենա հոկտեմբերի վերջին:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Հարրի Փոթթեր 6-ի պրեմիերան ԱՄՆ-ում տեղի կունենա հոկտեմբերի վերջին:


Ճիշտն ասած քո տեղեկությունները սխալ են: Պրեմիերան տեղի է ունենալու սթ. նոյեմբերի 21-ին: Իմ սայթում արդեն հաշվիչ կա: կարաք նայեք ինչքան մնաց: Այս պահին 110 օր, 5 ժամ, 56 րոպե և 7 վայրկյան:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Adam

> Ճիշտն ասած քո տեղեկությունները սխալ են: Պրեմիերան տեղի է ունենալու սթ. նոյեմբերի 21-ին: Իմ սայթում արդեն հաշվիչ կա: կարաք նայեք ինչքան մնաց: Այս պահին 110 օր, 5 ժամ, 56 րոպե և 7 վայրկյան:


Փաստորեն մեր մոտ կհասնի դեկտեմբերի կեսերին հա՞: Թե՞ ավելի շուտ... :Think: 
ես էլ եմ օրերը հաշվում:  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Համարյա գաղափար չունեմ ինչի մասին ա, մենակ ռեկլամներից տեսել եմ ինչ-որ կախարդական դրոցում սովորող տղայի մասին ա  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Փաստորեն մեր մոտ կհասնի դեկտեմբերի կեսերին հա՞: Թե՞ ավելի շուտ...
> ես էլ եմ օրերը հաշվում:


Սյուր հայ ազգին շատ թերագնահատեցիր  :LOL: . պարզ չի որ շատ ավելի շուտ՜  :Wink: 

Ինչի՞  մասինա լինելու  6-ը երևի  5-ի տրամաբանական շարունակությունը( 5-ը Ֆենիքսն էր չէ՞, ոնց որ մի քիչ կիսատ պռատ պրծավ)  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Adam

> Սյուր հայ ազգին շատ թերագնահատեցիր . պարզ չի որ շատ ավելի շուտ՜ 
> 
> Ինչի՞  մասինա լինելու  6-ը երևի  5-ի տրամաբանական շարունակությունը( 5-ը Ֆենիքսն էր չէ՞, ոնց որ մի քիչ կիսատ պռատ պրծավ)


գրքերը չեմ կարդացել ճիշտն ասած... բայց գիտեմ, որ սա 5-րդից լավնա: Սյոմկեքից մի քանի բաներ եմ տեսել... էս մեկը շատա հագեցած լինելու անիմացիայով և այլ հրաշալի պատկերներով:  :Smile: 
Ինձ էլա հետաքրքիր թե 6-ի սյուժեն ինչ կերպա զարգանալու: Հերոսներից մեկը պետքա մահանա... բայց համոզված չեմ սրա մեջ, թե 7-ում:  :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

6-րդ ֆիլմի տրեյլերնա դուրս եկել !!! ( հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ )  : Բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նայել կամ քաշել owlpost.ru կայքից , մանուկ Վոլդեմորտը ուղղակի հրաշալի է ստացվել : Ես էլ եմ անհամբեր սպասում են 6-րդ ֆիլմին , որովհետև 6-րդը 7-ից հետո իմ ամենասիրած գիրքնա:

----------


## Sunny Stream

գրեքրը չեմ կարդացել, ֆիլմերը բոլորը նայել եմ, բայց երբ ուզում եմ վերհիշել, բոլորն էլ խառնում եմ  :Xeloq: 
վստահ եմ, որ այս ֆիլմը շա~տ ավելի դիտարժան է լինելու... չգիտեմ համակարգչային էֆեկտները կամ ռեժիսուրան ոնց, բայց օպերատորական աշխատանքը հաստատ փայլուն է լինելու, որովհետև ֆիլմը նկարահանելու է «Ամելի» ֆիլմի հրաշալի օպերատոր *Բրունո Դելբոննելը* (movies.yahoo.com-ում գրված էր` Bruno Delbonnel - Director of Photography, այսինքն անգամ եթե նկարահանողն այլ մարդ լինի (cameraman-ն այլ անուն ուներ), նա պետք է տեխնիկական գործառույթ կատարի, իսկ գեղարվեստական մասը Դելբոննելինն է)!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Adam

ժող, ինձ ո՞վ կօգնի հասկանալ: Որ ասում են магглы , նկատի ունեն սովորական մարդկա՞նց, ովքեր Հոգվարդսի հետ կապ չունեն:

----------


## helium

> ժող, ինձ ո՞վ կօգնի հասկանալ: Որ ասում են магглы , նկատի ունեն սովորական մարդկա՞նց, ովքեր Հոգվարդսի հետ կապ չունեն:


Ճիշտ այդպես  :Smile: 

Ես նայեցի թրեյլերը...շատ տպավորիչ էր, մանավանդ Դամբլդորի կրակե էֆֆեկտը...Փոքրիկ Վոլդեմորտը շատ նման է 2-րդ ֆիլմում իրեն երիտասարդ տարիքում մարմնավորող դերասանին, որն ինձ անչափ դուր էր գալիս  :Hands Up:  Անհամբեր սպասում եմ պրեմիերային :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

ժողովուրդ քելե պրեմիերայի օրը սաղ ֆաներով եթանք նայենք կինոթատրոն...

----------


## Արամ

երԲԱ՞

----------


## Adam

> Ճիշտ այդպես 
> 
> Ես նայեցի թրեյլերը...շատ տպավորիչ էր, մանավանդ Դամբլդորի կրակե էֆֆեկտը...Փոքրիկ Վոլդեմորտը շատ նման է 2-րդ ֆիլմում իրեն երիտասարդ տարիքում մարմնավորող դերասանին, որն ինձ անչափ դուր էր գալիս  Անհամբեր սպասում եմ պրեմիերային


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց



> երԲԱ՞


Նոյեմբերի վերջին:

----------


## Արամ

> Նոյեմբերի վերջին:


Ջաաաաաաան

----------


## ArmSOAD

Բայց որ սաղով գնանք կարողա տեղ չլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

> ժողովուրդ քելե պրեմիերայի օրը սաղ ֆաներով եթանք նայենք կինոթատրոն...


Եկեք :Smile:

----------


## Timbaka

Ժողովուրդ, մի հատ տխուր լուր. մի քանի օր առաջ Warner Bros-ը օֆֆիցիալ հայտարարել ա, որ Հարրի Փոթթերի մասին վեցերորդ ֆիլմի պրեմիերայի օրը էս տարվա նոյեմբերից տեղափոխվել ա մյուս տարվա հուլիս: Բայց յոթերորդ ֆիլմի պրեմիերայի օրերը կմնան անփոփոխ:

----------


## Adam

> Ժողովուրդ, մի հատ տխուր լուր. մի քանի օր առաջ Warner Bros-ը օֆֆիցիալ հայտարարել ա, որ Հարրի Փոթթերի մասին վեցերորդ ֆիլմի պրեմիերայի օրը էս տարվա նոյեմբերից տեղափոխվել ա մյուս տարվա հուլիս: Բայց յոթերորդ ֆիլմի պրեմիերայի օրերը կմնան անփոփոխ:


 :Sad:  :Sad:  վայ էս ինչ ասեցիր... 
բայց ինչի՞ համար: Հետաքրքիրա թե ինչա էղել... բայց ինձ չի թվում, որ տենց բան կանեն... համարյա 1 տարով հետաձգեն  :Sad:

----------


## Timbaka

Ըստ WB-ի պատճառներից մեկը էն ա, որ ամռանը ֆիլմը ավելի շատ հանդիսատես կունենա, քան աշնանը:
Էսօր WB-ի ներկայացուցիչ Ալան Հորնը Հարրի Փոթթերին նվիրված էջերին ուղարկել ա էս նամակը.

 ‘Many of you have written to me to express your disappointment in our moving “Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince” to Summer 2009. Please be assured that we share your love for Harry Potter and would certainly never do anything to hurt any of the films. Over the past 10 years, we have nurtured and protected each film, and the integrity of the books upon which they are based, to the best of our ability. The decision to move “Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince” was not taken lightly, and was never intended to upset our Harry Potter fans. We know you have built this series into what it is, and we thank you for your ongoing enthusiasm and support. If I may offer a silver lining: there would have been a two-year gap between “Half-Blood Prince” and the much-anticipated first part of “Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows,” which opens in November 2010. So although we have to wait a little longer for “Half-Blood Prince,” the wait from that film until “Deathly Hallows” will be less than 18 months. I am sorry to have disappointed you now, but if you hold on a little longer, I believe it will be worth the wait.’

----------


## Վարպետ

Հարրի Փոթերի ֆանատներն ամբողջ աշխարհում բողոքի ալիք են բարձրացրել այս կապակցությամբ ու պետիացիա են ստորագրում: Ասում են` այս պահի դրությամբ արդեն 12.000 ստորագրություն կա: Ցանկացողները կարող են միանալ ալիքին ու ստորագրել ահա այստեղ :

----------


## Chuk

Փաստորեն... տրամաբանությունս սկսում է հուշել, որ հրաշալի մտածված փիառ ակցիա է ու այնուամենայնիվ մինչև ձմառ կնայենք նոր ֆիլմը... իսկ ես սկսեմ նորից գրքերը կարդալ: Ի դեպ ինչ-որ մրցույթ կար, պրծե՞լ ա  :Sad:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Փաստորեն... տրամաբանությունս սկսում է հուշել, որ հրաշալի մտածված փիառ ակցիա է ու այնուամենայնիվ մինչև ձմառ կնայենք նոր ֆիլմը... իսկ ես սկսեմ նորից գրքերը կարդալ: Ի դեպ ինչ-որ մրցույթ կար, պրծե՞լ ա


Լիլոն էր վարում, Գալաթեան, էն էլ ոնց որ թե պասիվացել ա.. :Sad:

----------


## Timbaka

> Հարրի Փոթերի ֆանատներն ամբողջ աշխարհում բողոքի ալիք են բարձրացրել այս կապակցությամբ ու պետիացիա են ստորագրում: Ասում են` այս պահի դրությամբ արդեն 12.000 ստորագրություն կա: Ցանկացողները կարող են միանալ ալիքին ու ստորագրել ահա այստեղ :


Ես արդեն ստորագրեցի :Smile: 
Չուկ ջան, ինչ վերաբերում ա մրցույթին, ոնց տեսնում եմ, պետք ա ստորագրություններ հավաքենք մրցույթը վերականգնելու համար :Smile:

----------


## Adam

էէէ ժող, սենց չեղավ: Տրամս ընկավ  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Բայց ինձ թվումա մի բան կլինի... 
ես էլ կստորագրեմ հեսա...

----------


## _DEATH_

Օրինակ իմ համար ավելի հաճելի ա գիրքը կարդալը  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Օրինակ իմ համար ավելի հաճելի ա գիրքը կարդալը


կարդալուց հետո էլ նայելը չէ՞ :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ինչ վերաբերում ա մրցույթին, ոնց տեսնում եմ, պետք ա ստորագրություններ հավաքենք մրցույթը վերականգնելու համար


Ես ստորագրում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Scorpion

> ժող, ինձ ո՞վ կօգնի հասկանալ: Որ ասում են магглы , նկատի ունեն սովորական մարդկա՞նց, ովքեր Հոգվարդսի հետ կապ չունեն:


Ճիշտ ես, բայց ոչ այդքան... :Smile:  կարա Հոգվարդսի հետ կապ չունենա ու մագլ չլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Լոլ:
Մագլերն այսպես ասեմ, Ադամ, սովորական մահկանացուներն են, այսինքն ոչ հրաշագործները (կախարդները): Հոգվարդսն ընդամենը դպրոց է, որտեղ սովորում են հրաշագործները: Դպրոցներից մեկն է:

----------


## helium

> Լոլ:
> Մագլերն այսպես ասեմ, Ադամ, սովորական մահկանացուներն են, այսինքն ոչ հրաշագործները (կախարդները): Հոգվարդսն ընդամենը դպրոց է, որտեղ սովորում են հրաշագործները: Դպրոցներից մեկն է:


ʼՍովորական մահկանացու և ոչ հրաշագործʼ հասկացության տակ մտնում են նաև սկվիբերը, այնպես որ ճիշտ է տալ հետևյալ սահմանումը՝
Մագլ կոչվում են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց ծնողների հետ միասին չունեն կախարդելու ունակություններ։ 
Սկվիբ կոչվում են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր չունեն կախարդելու ունակություն, իսկ ծնողները (կամ մեկ ծնողը)՝ ունեն։
Կիսարյուն կոչվում են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր կարող են կախարդել, բայց ծնողները
(կամ մեկ ծնողը)՝ ոչ։
Մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում մարդը կոչվում է հրաշագործ կամ կախարդ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Adam

Շնորհակալ եմ մեկնաբանության համար:  :Smile:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Սիրելի Փոթթերասերներ, ձեզ տհաճ լուր ունեմ հայտնելու: Չգիտեմ կարողա իմանաք, բայց ասեմ: 

ՀՓ-6 ֆիլմի պրեմիերան հետաձգում են մինչև գալիք տարվա hուլիսի 17-ը:
Warner Brothers-ը հայտնել է, որ նոյեմբեին ավելի քիչ շահույթ են ստանում քան ամռանը:
Նրանց ներկայացուցչի ամբողջական ուղերձին կարող եք ծանոթանալ այստեղ:

----------


## Chuk

> Սիրելի Փոթթերասերներ, ձեզ տհաճ լուր ունեմ հայտնելու: Չգիտեմ կարողա իմանաք, բայց ասեմ: 
> 
> ՀՓ-6 ֆիլմի պրեմիերան հետաձգում են մինչև գալիք տարվա hուլիսի 17-ը:
> Warner Brothers-ը հայտնել է, որ նոյեմբեին ավելի քիչ շահույթ են ստանում քան ամռանը:
> Նրանց ներկայացուցչի ամբողջական ուղերձին կարող եք ծանոթանալ այստեղ:


Կարդա գոնե թեմայի վերջին գրառումները  :LOL:

----------


## ArmSOAD

[QUOTE=Chuk;1061517]Կարդա գոնե թեմայի վերջին գրառումները  :LOL: [/QUO

Ուպս... Ոերջինները կարդացել էի, բայց փաստորեն 2 էջ առաջ էր քննարկվել, բաց էի թողել: :Blush:

----------


## Hripsimee

Ժող տեսել եք 6-րդ ֆիլմի  նկարները?
Ինձ  ամենաշատը  էս  2-ն են դուր գալիս.

----------


## Cannibal

հիմա վեցը ետքան ել կարևոր չի.կարևորը բառդա բիդլի հեքիաթներն են  :LOL: 
լավ նկարներ են...

----------


## Hripsimee

Ինչ կապ ունեն Բարդա Բիդլի հեքիաթները?
Իմիջիայլոց , լավ հեքիաթներ են :Love:

----------


## Cannibal

> Ինչ կապ ունեն Բարդա Բիդլի հեքիաթները?


դեկտեմբերին հեսա տպվում են !!!

----------


## Hripsimee

> դեկտեմբերին հեսա տպվում են !!!


Հայաստան կհասնեն? :Think:

----------


## Cannibal

դե սկզբում պիռատսկի կկարդանք մինչև հասնի հայաստան,
յոթերերդ գիրքն ել ենք ելի հենց ետ ձև արել …Դ

----------


## Hripsimee

Ես արդեն վաղուց  կարդացել եմ Grimmauld-ում :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

> Ես արդեն վաղուց  կարդացել եմ Grimmauld-ում



ինչը՞գիրքը՞՞  :Shok:  :Shok: 
անհնար ա գիրքը կարդացած լինես.դեռ գիրքը չկա ինտերնետում :Think:

----------


## Hripsimee

Գրքի բոլոր հեքիաթները :Smile: 
Ընդ որում վաղուց:

----------


## Cannibal

վատ լուր ւոնեմ քո համար.ես ել գռիմաուլդի սիրիուսի ասածը
))))))) эээ было типа подробное описание сказок из книжки, когда её продавали на аукционе. И мы естессно перевеоли, щас я те новости найду, но лучше дождаться книги!)))
вот на этой странице http://www.grimmauldplace.ru/index.php?l=22
с 14 по 17 декабря 4 сказки из 5, первая есть в Дарах Смерти мы не стали переводить описание в книге и так довольно подробно!

ընենց որ կներես եթե հիասթափեցրի  :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

Ոնց? :Sad: 
Այսինքն ուղղակի վերապատմել են?

----------


## Cannibal

իիաաա.ժողովուրդ.ես խի ձեն չեք հանում՞՞ թե խաբար չեք որ արդեն հեքիաթները դուրս են եկել........... ուռռաաա. բայց աչքիս շատ քիչ են
http://lib.rus.ec/b/101218/read
կարդացեք տենանք ոնց ա.ես դեռ չեմ ել կարդացել.

----------


## DVG

Հայաստանի, դե կամ էլ ավելի ճիշտ Ակումբի փոթթերամաններ արթնացեքքքքքքքքքքք, շատ շուտով պրեմիերան կկայանա, արդեն ժամանական ա վերսկսել քննարկումները...

----------

Hripsimee (28.06.2009)

----------


## masivec



----------


## Hripsimee

Ժողովուրդ , իսկականից արթնանալու ժամանակնա :Smile: 
  17 օրից բազմաչարչար Հարիի համաշխարհային պրեմիերանա , իսկ մինչ այդ էս լինկում կարող ենք նայել բավականին երկար ու հետաքրքիր ռեպորտաժ ֆիլմի մասին`
*

* (լիքը նոր կադրեր ու հատվածներ :Wink: )
  Սպոյլերներից չվախեցողները այս-*http://www.sendspace.com/file/ne9j3d*  լինկով կարող են արդեն տեսնել ֆիլմի առաջին 5 րոպեն (ահավոր վատ որակով իհարկե :Xeloq: )
   Եվ վերջում մի քանի հետաքրքիր նկարներ 6-րդ ֆիլմից :Cool:

----------

Chuk (28.06.2009), masivec (28.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (28.06.2009), Վարպետ (28.06.2009), Ֆրեյա (28.06.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Թրեյլերը դուրս եկավ   :Smile:  Վայ թե շատ լավն ա լինելու նոր ֆիլմը  :Rolleyes: 

Սպասենք   :Smile:

----------


## masivec

Հա ինձ էլ ա թվում լավիկը կլնի :Love:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Հա ինձ էլ ա թվում լավիկը կլնի


 Երևի լավ կլինի , եթե ջահել դերասանները մի քիչ ավելի լավ խաղան :Smile:  , սյուժեն ավելի ամբողջական ու հասկանալի լինի :Ok: ու մեկ էլ անհեթեթ բաներ քիչ լինեն (օրինակ օրը  ցերեկով բոլոր մագլների առաջ ցախավելի վրա թռնելը :Shok:  :Shok: )

----------


## Kita

Էս youtube-ը մեռել է :Sad: 
Ոչինչ չի բացում ուֆ...
Հուսամ լավը կլինի ֆիլմը

----------


## Hripsimee

Ես էլ գիտեմ իմ կոմպիցա , որ յութուբին նորմալ ցույց չի տալիս :Blush: 
 Իմիջիայլոց յութուբիի ցանկացած վիդեո կարաս videosaver.ru կայքով քաշես :Wink: 
 Ցանցում արդեն կա առաջին տպավորությունը 6-րդ ֆիլմի նախնական ցուցադրումից http://www.kinopoisk.ru/board/showth...12218&page=236 (6-րդ գրառումը): :Ok:  ,  բայց գրողի  ոգևորությունից ու մեծ-մեծ բառերից ճիշտն ասած ֆանատիզմի ծանր դեպքի հոտա գալիս :Shok:  :Shok:  :Smile:

----------


## masivec

> релиз на DVD Ноябрь 2009


 :Shok: Եհեեեեեե :Sad:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Եհեեեեեե


Էս որտեղիցա տեղեկությունը? :Shok:

----------


## masivec

> Էս որտեղիցա տեղեկությունը?


http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/89515/

----------


## Hripsimee

> http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/89515/


Ոչինչ :Wink: Կարևորը հուլիսին արդեն կինոթատրոններում կլինի :Hands Up:

----------


## blablabla

Կաբելային հեռուստատեսություն ունեցողները հիմա հնարավորություն ունեն էդ ֆիլմը նայելու  :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կաբելային հեռուստատեսություն ունեցողները հիմա հնարավորություն ունեն էդ ֆիլմը նայելու


Որ ֆիլմը? :Smile:  Անունն ինչ ա էդ ֆիլմի? :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Որ ֆիլմը? Անունն ինչ ա էդ ֆիլմի?


Ես էլ եմ տեսել, Վարպետ ձյա, անունը «Հարրի Պոտտեր» էր:

----------


## blablabla

> Որ ֆիլմը? Անունն ինչ ա էդ ֆիլմի?


իսկ ինչ թեմայով են խոսում? :Cool:

----------


## Վարպետ

> իսկ ինչ թեմայով են խոսում?


Դուք հրեա եք? :Smile:  Ես` ոչ, ուստի դժվար չի ինձ համար հարցին պատասխանելը: Խոսում ենք "Հարրի Փոթթերը և կիսատոհմիկ արքայազնը" ֆիլմի մասին, որը ֆիլմաշարի 6-րդ սերիան ա ու էկրան կբարձրանա երկու շաբաթից: Գոնե հիմա Դուք իմ հարցին կպատասխանեք?

----------


## PetrAni

> ՈչինչԿարևորը հուլիսին արդեն կինոթատրոններում կլինի


Էլ ի՜նչ նոյեմբեր: Կարևորը իրոք հուլիսը գա: 
Եթե կինոթատրոնում էլ չնայենք, կարծես թե 
վարձով վերցրած սկավառակներն էլ նույն այդ 
կինոթատրոններից չեն նկարահանած լինում: :Sad:  :Angry2:

----------


## masivec

> Կաբելային հեռուստատեսություն ունեցողները հիմա հնարավորություն ունեն էդ ֆիլմը նայելու


Որ ալիքով ա ես ունեմ կաբելային :Wink:

----------


## blablabla

> Դուք հրեա եք? Ես` ոչ, ուստի դժվար չի ինձ համար հարցին պատասխանելը: Խոսում ենք "Հարրի Փոթթերը և կիսատոհմիկ արքայազնը" ֆիլմի մասին, որը ֆիլմաշարի 6-րդ սերիան ա ու էկրան կբարձրանա երկու շաբաթից: Գոնե հիմա Դուք իմ հարցին կպատասխանեք?


Դուք արդեն ձեր հարցին ինքներդ պատասխանեցիք 


> Խոսում ենք "Հարրի Փոթթերը և կիսատոհմիկ արքայազնը" ֆիլմի մասին


  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Դուք արդեն ձեր հարցին ինքներդ պատասխանեցիք


Այդ դեպքում խնդրում եմ նշել այն ալիքը, որով ցույց տալիս «Հարրի Փոթերն ու կիսատոհմիկ արքայազնը» ֆիլմը:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Այդ դեպքում խնդրում եմ նշել այն ալիքը, որով ցույց տալիս «Հարրի Փոթերն ու կիսատոհմիկ արքայազնը» ֆիլմը:


Ժամ ու կեսից կասի` վերջացավ :Jpit:

----------


## blablabla

> Որ ալիքով ա ես ունեմ կաբելային


Չգիտեմ որ ալիքով ու որ ժամին, բայց որ զանգես իրենց ասես որ ուզում ես նայես իրենք կմիացնեն  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Չգիտեմ որ ալիքով ու որ ժամին, բայց որ զանգես իրենց ասես որ ուզում ես նայես իրենք կմիացնեն


Բլաբլա ջան :Smile:  Էդ ֆիլմը դեռ չկա ուղղակի :Smile:

----------


## blablabla

> Բլաբլա ջան Էդ ֆիլմը դեռ չկա ուղղակի


ես տեսել եմ, նշանակումա կա

----------


## Chuk

> Չգիտեմ որ ալիքով ու որ ժամին, բայց որ զանգես իրենց ասես որ ուզում ես նայես իրենք կմիացնեն


Զանգեցի, ասեցին, որ նման կինո չկա  :Sad:

----------


## Վարպետ

> ես տեսել եմ, նշանակումա կա


 :Jpit:  Արդեն խնդալու ա դառնում :Smile:  Բարով ես տեսել, մերսի, կզանգեմ կմիացնեն :Smile:

----------


## blablabla

> Զանգեցի, ասեցին, որ նման կինո չկա


ես երեկ եմ էդ ֆիլմի դիսկը տեսել

նույնիսկ աշխատողին հարցրեցի արդյոք չեն վաճառի ասեց որ իրենք ֆիլմերը չեն վաճառում

----------


## Վարպետ

> ես երեկ եմ էդ ֆիլմի դիսկը տեսել


Ես արդեն լուրջ հաճույք եմ ստանում :Jpit:  Վրան ինչ էր գրած? :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> ես երեկ եմ էդ ֆիլմի դիսկը տեսել
> 
> նույնիսկ աշխատողին հարցրեցի արդյոք չեն վաճառի ասեց որ իրենք ֆիլմերը չեն վաճառում


Սպասի, աչքիս սխալ տեղ եմ զանգել: Պիտի DVD վարձու՞յթ զանգեի: Ես կաբելային հեռուստատեսություն եմ զանգել:

----------


## Chuk

> Սպասի, աչքիս սխալ տեղ եմ զանգել: Պիտի DVD վարձու՞յթ զանգեի: Ես կաբելային հեռուստատեսություն եմ զանգել:


Նոր ընկերոջս զանգեցի, DVD վարձույթ սրահ ունի, ասում ա, հա, ստացել ենք, DVD-ով, խաղը:

----------


## Chuk

> Նոր ընկերոջս զանգեցի, DVD վարձույթ սրահ ունի, ասում ա, հա, ստացել ենք, DVD-ով, խաղը:


Մյուս ընկերոջս զանգեցի, ասում ա. «Կարող եմ գիրքը տամ, կարդաս»:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Մյուս ընկերոջս զանգեցի, ասում ա. «Կարող եմ գիրքը տամ, կարդաս»:


Էդ ինչ ա նշանակում? Որ ամեն ինչ կա, բացի ֆիլմից? Ոնց ա տենց բան հնարավոր? Բլաբլան տեսել էր ախր: Նշանակում ա` կա. չէ?

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ ինչ ա նշանակում? Որ ամեն ինչ կա, բացի ֆիլմից? Ոնց ա տենց բան հնարավոր? Բլաբլան տեսել էր ախր: Նշանակում ա` կա. չէ?


Երևի խառնել ա, Վարպետ ձյա  :Sad: 
Հետևյալ կինոներից որևէ մեկի հետ.
«Հարրի Փոթթերն ու Փիլիսոփայական Քարը»
«Հարրի Փոթթերն ու Գաղտնի Սենյակը»
«Հարրի Փոթթերն ու Ազկաբանի Կալանավորը»
«Հարրի Փոթթերն ու Ֆենիքսի Միությունը»
«Հարրի Փոթթերն ու Կրակի Գավաթը»

Ցավալի ա, բայց փաստ...

----------


## Վարպետ

> Երևի խառնել ա, Վարպետ ձյա 
> Հետևյալ կինոներից որևէ մեկի հետ.
> «Հարրի Փոթթերն ու Փիլիսոփայական Քարը»
> «Հարրի Փոթթերն ու Գաղտնի Սենյակը»
> «Հարրի Փոթթերն ու Ազկաբանի Կալանավորը»
> «Հարրի Փոթթերն ու Ֆենիքսի Միությունը»
> «Հարրի Փոթթերն ու Կրակի Գավաթը»
> 
> Ցավալի ա, բայց փաստ...


Բայց չես կարծում, որ մի քանի անգամ շեշտելուց հետո, որ Կիսատոհմիկ արքայազնը դա ֆիլմաշարի 6-րդ ֆիլմն ա, դեռ պատրաստ չի ու էկրան ա բարձրանալու հուլիսի կեսերին, իր տեսակետը կշարունակել պնդել միայն այն մարդը, ով իսկապես տեսել ա հենց Կիսատոհմիկ արքայազն ֆիլմը?

Մոռացա ավելացնեի, որ դեռ վերջում էլ դնում ա էս սմայլիկը ----->  :Wink:  <------ ինչը կատարյալ իրարանցման ու կասկածի մեջ ա գցում ինձ:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց չես կարծում, որ մի քանի անգամ շեշտելուց հետո, որ Կիսատոհմիկ արքայազնը դա ֆիլմաշարի 6-րդ ֆիլմն ա, դեռ պատրաստ չի ու էկրան ա բարձրանալու հուլիսի կեսերին, իր տեսակետը կշարունակել պնդել միայն այն մարդը, ով իսկապես տեսել ա հենց Կիսատոհմիկ արքայազն ֆիլմը?


Կարծում եմ, որ այդպես ավելի տրամաբանական կլիներ, բայց փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ ոչ :

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կարծում եմ, որ այդպես ավելի տրամաբանական կլիներ, բայց փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ ոչ :


Ափսոս... Ինչ արած... Ես իմ կողմից խոստանում եմ` այլևս ինֆորմատիվ գրառում չկատարել որևէ տեղ, եթե վստահ չեմ այդ ինֆորմացիայի ճշմարտացիությանը:

----------


## Chuk

> Ափսոս... Ինչ արած... Ես իմ կողմից խոստանում եմ` այլևս ինֆորմատիվ գրառում չկատարել որևէ տեղ, եթե վստահ չեմ այդ ինֆորմացիայի ճշմարտացիությանը:


Ես էլ իմ կողմից խոստանում եմ «Հարրի Փոթթերն ու Կիսատոհմիկ Արքայազնը» ֆիլմը չդիտել, մինչև նրա թողարկումը:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.06.2009), Վարպետ (29.06.2009)

----------


## PetrAni

> Ես էլ իմ կողմից խոստանում եմ «Հարրի Փոթթերն ու Կիսատոհմիկ Արքայազնը» ֆիլմը չդիտել, մինչև նրա թողարկումը:


Բայց այդ ֆիլմը իսկապես *դեռ* չի թողարկվել :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Հիմա «կիսատոհմի՞կ«, թե՞ «խառնածին»:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հիմա «կիսատոհմի՞կ«, թե՞ «խառնածին»:


Անէական ա, Օ~ ջան :Smile:  ՈՒզում ես` ուղիղ, կիսարյուն :Jpit:  Ոնց ասեն :Wink:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Կաբելային հեռուստատեսություն ունեցողները հիմա հնարավորություն ունեն էդ ֆիլմը նայելու


 :LOL:  Չեմ հավատում :Smile:  Գոնե համաշխարհային պրեմիերայից հետո ասեիր , կարողա հավատայի , թե չէ... :Wink:

----------

Աշխեն (30.06.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

Ավելացնեմ . որ մի հատ էլ շատ լավ հոլովակ կա ինտերնետում , լեզուն ֆրանսերենա , բայց ահագին նոր տեսարաններ կան , այնպես որ վայելեք :Smile:

----------

Աշխեն (30.06.2009)

----------


## PetrAni

> Չեմ հավատում Գոնե համաշխարհային պրեմիերայից հետո ասեիր , կարողա հավատայի , թե չէ...


Դե մարդը *պնդումա* , որ տեսել ա, էլ ի՞նչ ենք ուզում. :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էդ ինչ ա նշանակում? Որ ամեն ինչ կա, բացի ֆիլմից? Ոնց ա տենց բան հնարավոր? Բլաբլան տեսել էր ախր: Նշանակում ա` կա. չէ?


Համ էլ Բլաբլա չի, Բլաբլաբլա ա:

Հիմա կա մեր կիսատոհմիկ ախպերը թե չէ?

----------


## Վարպետ

> Համ էլ Բլաբլա չի, Բլաբլաբլա ա:
> 
> Հիմա կա մեր կիսատոհմիկ ախպերը թե չէ?


Չէ.. չկա :Sad:  Վերջին գրքում սպանեցին :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ.. չկա Վերջին գրքում սպանեցին


Լավն էր Սեվերուսը  :Sad:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Համ էլ Բլաբլա չի, Բլաբլաբլա ա:
> 
> Հիմա կա մեր կիսատոհմիկ ախպերը թե չէ?


Չկա , եթե նույնիսկ  ֆիլմերի բեռնման ինչ-որ կայքում տեսնես էս կինոն , հաստատ իմացի , որ վիրուսա , grimmauld-ի ադմինիստրատորներից մեկը տենց փորձելա քաշի , ամբողջ կոմպի սիստեմեն քայքայվելա :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Աշխեն

> Ավելացնեմ . որ մի հատ էլ շատ լավ հոլովակ կա ինտերնետում , լեզուն ֆրանսերենա , բայց ահագին նոր տեսարաններ կան , այնպես որ վայելեք
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5g18-EIygw


Կարդացել եմ 7-ն էլ և անհամբեր սպասում եմ 6-րդ ֆիլմին, բայց արդեն շատ սպաասեցրին էլի մեզ :Angry2: 
 Հոլովակն էլ լավն էր, լավ տեսարաններ կային, ափսոս բան չհասկացա :Think:

----------

Hripsimee (30.06.2009)

----------


## Արամ

տղաներին  :Smile: 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CJhDVFTTuI

----------


## Hripsimee

Հերմիոնայի դերասանուհու ` Էմմա Ուոթսոնի նոր նկարները , հմայիչ աղջիկ է դարձել...

----------

Արամ (30.06.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հերմիոնայի դերասանուհու ` Էմմա Ուոթսոնի նոր նկարները , հմայիչ աղջիկ է դարձել...


Ախչիիիի~...  :LOL:  Էս ինչ ծիտիկ ա դառել մեր Հերմիոնան  :Smile:  
Հիշում եմ դեռ առաջին դասարանում նրա գզգզված մազերը  :Love:  
 :LOL: 

Երբ ա լինելու պրեմիերան, չեմ համբերում~  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Արամ

օխ մամչկի ոնց էլ մեծացելա

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ախչիիիի~...  Էս ինչ ծիտիկ ա դառել մեր Հերմիոնան  
> Հիշում եմ դեռ առաջին դասարանում նրա գզգզված մազերը  
> 
> 
> Երբ ա լինելու պրեմիերան, չեմ համբերում~


Դեռ առաջին ֆիլմից էլ չնայած գզգզված մազերին երևում էր , որ գեղեցիկ աղջիկ է :Cool: 
Իրականում Ռոուլինգի նկարագրած Հերմիոնան չպիտի այդքան  սիրունիկ լիներ :Cool: 
4-րդ ֆիլմում , Չոու Չանգը ու Ֆլեր Դելակուրը պարահանդեսում պիտի Հերմիոնայից շատ ավելի գեղեցիկ լինեին , իսկ ամենագեղեցիկը Էմման էր...  :Love: 
Նույնն էլ Ջինիի դեպքում , Ջինին 6-րդ գրքում նկարագրվում է որպես շատ գեղեցիկ ու տղաների շրջանում մեծ հաջողություն վայելող , բայց ես Բոնի Ռայտին ոչ մի կերպ էդ դերում չեմ պատկերացնում , չնայած տեսնենք , մեկ էլ տեսար 6-րդ ֆիլմում կտրուկ գեղեցկանա... :Shok:

----------


## Աշխեն

> Դեռ առաջին ֆիլմից էլ չնայած գզգզված մազերին երևում էր , որ գեղեցիկ աղջիկ է
> Իրականում Ռոուլինգի նկարագրած Հերմիոնան չպիտի այդքան  սիրունիկ լիներ
> 4-րդ ֆիլմում , Չոու Չանգը ու Ֆլեր Դելակուրը պարահանդեսում պիտի Հերմիոնայից շատ ավելի գեղեցիկ լինեին , իսկ ամենագեղեցիկը Էմման էր... 
> Նույնն էլ Ջինիի դեպքում , Ջինին 6-րդ գրքում նկարագրվում է որպես շատ գեղեցիկ ու տղաների շրջանում մեծ հաջողություն վայելող , բայց ես Բոնի Ռայտին ոչ մի կերպ էդ դերում չեմ պատկերացնում , չնայած տեսնենք , մեկ էլ տեսար 6-րդ ֆիլմում կտրուկ գեղեցկանա...


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով Հերմիոնայի դերասանուհին  շատ հարմարա, ես Էմմաին չեմ համարում շատ գեղեցիկ, իսկ գրքի Հերմիոնան արդեն հասուն տարիքում երկրպագուներ էլ է ունենում :Smile:  Օրինակ Կռամը :Wink:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով Հերմիոնայի դերասանուհին  շատ հարմարա, ես Էմմաին չեմ համարում շատ գեղեցիկ, իսկ գրքի Հերմիոնան արդեն հասուն տարիքում երկրպագուներ էլ է ունենում Օրինակ Կռամը


 :Smile: 
 Իսկ Կռամից բացի? :Smile:  (դե Ռոնը հաշվի մեջ չէ) : Կռամը Հերմիոնային սիրահարվել էր նրա համար , որ Հոգվարթսում իր տեսած աղջիկներից տարբեր էր , իր ետևից խելակորույս չէր վազում ,  ոչ թե գեղեցկության :Wink: 
Հերմիոնան գեղեցիկ էր , դեռ չորրորդ գրքի պարահանդեսում Ռոուլինգը նկարագրում էր նրան որպես <<մի գեղեցիկ անծանոթ աղջիկ>> :Love:  , բայց  Էմման  այնքանով չի համապատասխանում իր  կերպարին , որ բացահայտորեն ավելի գեղեցիկ է և Չոու Չանգից (ով Հոգվարթսի ամենագեղեցիկ տղայի  հետ էր հանդիպում , օղորմի Սեդրիկին :Blush: ) , և Ֆլեր Դելակուրից (ով  գրքում անասելի գեղեցկուհի է ` Վեյլայի թոռ  :Shok: )  և մանավանդ Ջինի Ուիզլիի դերակատար Բոնի Ռայտից (իսկ Ջինին 6-րդ գրքում մի այնպիսի իրարանցում էր առաջացրել Հոգվարթսում , որ նույնիսկ Ռոնն էր որոշել մի քիչ մեծ ախպերություն անել... :LOL: )
Հ.Գ. Էս ինչքան գրեցի... :Shok:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Hripsimee

Մեկ էլ մոռացա նշեմ , որ գրքային Հերմիոնան դուրս ցցված ատամներ ու մի քիչ էլ երկար քիթ ուներ... :Blush:  :Blush: 
Բայց դե այսօրվա գլխավոր հերոսուհիները պարտադիր գեղեցիկ են լինում , որ ֆիլմի հասույթը շատ լինի :Ok:

----------


## Աշխեն

> Իսկ Կռամից բացի? (դե Ռոնը հաշվի մեջ չէ) : Կռամը Հերմիոնային սիրահարվել էր նրա համար , որ Հոգվարթսում իր տեսած աղջիկներից տարբեր էր , իր ետևից խելակորույս չէր վազում ,  ոչ թե գեղեցկության
> Հերմիոնան գեղեցիկ էր , դեռ չորրորդ գրքի պարահանդեսում Ռոուլինգը նկարագրում էր նրան որպես <<մի գեղեցիկ անծանոթ աղջիկ>> , բայց  Էմման  այնքանով չի համապատասխանում իր  կերպարին , որ բացահայտորեն ավելի գեղեցիկ է և Չոու Չանգից (ով Հոգվարթսի ամենագեղեցիկ տղայի  հետ էր հանդիպում , օղորմի Սեդրիկին) , և Ֆլեր Դելակուրից (ով  գրքում անասելի գեղեցկուհի է ` Վեյլայի թոռ )  և մանավանդ Ջինի Ուիզլիի դերակատար Բոնի Ռայտից (իսկ Ջինին 6-րդ գրքում մի այնպիսի իրարանցում էր առաջացրել Հոգվարթսում , որ նույնիսկ Ռոնն էր որոշել մի քիչ մեծ ախպերություն անել...)
> Հ.Գ. Էս ինչքան գրեցի...


Ասածներիդ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի եզրակացությունը ոչ թե Հերմիոնայի սխալ ընտրությունն է այլ Չանգի և առավել ևս Ջինիի և ֆլերի :Ok: 
 Իսկ այն որ Հերմիոնան ցցված ատամներ չունի ինքդ շատ լավ բացատրել ես ի վերջո Հոլիվուդնա ֆիլմ նկարել :Wink:

----------

Hripsimee (30.06.2009)

----------


## helium

Ռուսաստանում ֆիլմի պրեմիերան հուլիսի 16-ին է, կարծում եմ 20-ի կողմերը կլինի նաեւ այստեղ: Այնպես որ բոլորս պատրաստվում ենք գրոհել Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնը  :Hands Up:

----------


## xaladilnick

էս ինչ մի խորացել էք :LOL:  կարդացել եմ 7ն ել բայց իմ կարծիքով հավայի բան ա

----------


## Աշխեն

> էս ինչ մի խորացել էք կարդացել եմ 7ն ել բայց իմ կարծիքով հավայի բան ա


Մի բաննա զարմանալի, եթե չէիր հավանում, ինչու էիր 7ն էլ կարդում?? :Think: 
Թե 7ն էլ կարդացիր նոր հասկացար, որ 

```
հավայի
```

 բանա? :LOL:

----------


## Փարվանա

Բոլոր հպ-ով հետքրքրվողներին առաջարկում եմ նայել էս վիդեոն , շատ հետաքրքիր հատվածներ կան:

----------

Hripsimee (05.07.2009)

----------


## cat10027

> Ռուսաստանում ֆիլմի պրեմիերան հուլիսի 16-ին է, կարծում եմ 20-ի կողմերը կլինի նաեւ այստեղ: Այնպես որ բոլորս պատրաստվում ենք գրոհել Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնը



Այոոո~~~~ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Անպայման ..  :Hands Up:  , եթե  հանկարծ  իմանաք ճշգրիտ օրը ասեք OK? բայց ինձ չի թվում , որ 20-ի կողմերը կգա, ավելի ուշ  :Sad:  :Think:

----------


## Cannibal

Ժող ինչ եք կարծում,չարժի բոլոր ֆաներով միասին եթանք նայենք՞ :Love:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ժող ինչ եք կարծում,չարժի բոլոր ֆաներով միասին եթանք նայենք՞


Ե՞րբ է պրեմիերան: Կարելի է կազմակերպել  :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

> Ե՞րբ է պրեմիերան: Կարելի է կազմակերպել


հայաստանում չեմ իմանում,բայց հենց գա,սաղս ել կիմանանք իմ կարծիքով :Smile:

----------


## helium

Շատ լավ միտք է  :Smile:  Իսկ ինչ կասեք, եթե պրեմիերայի օրը բոլորս ՀՊ–ի որևէ աքսեսուար կրենք կամ էլ ասենք տատու։ Մտածում եմ հետաքրքիր կլիներ օրինակ ձեռքի վրա Death Eater–ների կամ ՀՊ–ի լոգոյի նշանը նկարել։ Գուցե իմանա՞ք, թե որտեղ կարող են տրված նկարով տիպ սարքել։ 
Այլ առաջարկներ կա՞ն։
http://www.harrypotterreviews.co.uk/...gold_white.gif
http://media.the-leaky-cauldron.org/...rbucks5721.jpg
http://1.media.tumblr.com/xAje9jaHMl...d8Cbo1_500.jpg

----------

Timbaka (14.07.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

Ես մեկից լսել եմ, որ մինչև ամսի 20-ը Հայաստան է գալու.... :Blush:  Ասում են Ռուսաստանում ամսի 15-ին է պրեմիերան  :Smile:

----------


## Աշխեն

> Շատ լավ միտք է  Իսկ ինչ կասեք, եթե պրեմիերայի օրը բոլորս ՀՊ–ի որևէ աքսեսուար կրենք կամ էլ ասենք տատու։ Մտածում եմ հետաքրքիր կլիներ օրինակ ձեռքի վրա Death Eater–ների կամ ՀՊ–ի լոգոյի նշանը նկարել։ Գուցե իմանա՞ք, թե որտեղ կարող են տրված նկարով տիպ սարքել։ 
> Այլ առաջարկներ կա՞ն։
> http://www.harrypotterreviews.co.uk/...gold_white.gif
> http://media.the-leaky-cauldron.org/...rbucks5721.jpg
> http://1.media.tumblr.com/xAje9jaHMl...d8Cbo1_500.jpg


Death Eater ների?? :Shok:  Հիմա դու ում կողմից ես? :Angry2: 
բայց ՀՊ-ի լոգոն լավն էր :Love:

----------


## helium

> Death Eater ների?? Հիմա դու ում կողմից ես?


Ես ընդհանուր ՀՊ գրքի կողմից եմ, այնպես որ Death Eater–ների նշան կրելու մեջ ոչ մի արտառոց բան չեմ տեսնում  :Cool:

----------


## Timbaka

> Շատ լավ միտք է  Իսկ ինչ կասեք, եթե պրեմիերայի օրը բոլորս ՀՊ–ի որևէ աքսեսուար կրենք կամ էլ ասենք տատու։ Մտածում եմ հետաքրքիր կլիներ օրինակ ձեռքի վրա Death Eater–ների կամ ՀՊ–ի լոգոյի նշանը նկարել։ Գուցե իմանա՞ք, թե որտեղ կարող են տրված նկարով տիպ սարքել։ 
> Այլ առաջարկներ կա՞ն։
> http://www.harrypotterreviews.co.uk/...gold_white.gif
> http://media.the-leaky-cauldron.org/...rbucks5721.jpg
> http://1.media.tumblr.com/xAje9jaHMl...d8Cbo1_500.jpg


Ինչ լավ միտք ա, պետք ա մի հետաքրքիր բան մտածել:

----------


## cat10027

Ցավոք կարող եմ տեղեկացնել, որ մի քիչ առաջ զանգահարեցի Մոսկվա կինոթատրոն ու ինձ ասացին, որ մոտակա ժամանակներում լինելու է Transformers 2 ֆիլմը, Harry Potter ի մասին ոչ մի խոսք  :Sad:  :Think:  
Երևի 25-ից հետո նոր գա  :Shok: 
Բայց հաշվի առնելով այն պաստը, որ աշխարհի բոլոր կինոթատրեններում Transformers 2 ից հետո Harry Potterն է եղել, կարող ենք հույս ունենալ :Smile:

----------


## helium

Ցավալի լուր ունեմ...ընկերուհիս ասեց, որ զանգել են Մոսկվա կինոթատրոն և իմացել են, որ օգոստոսին միայն ֆիլմը կլինի  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  Ինչ հետամնաց ենք բայց...աչքիս տոռենտ–ից կքաշենք, կնայենք, ստեղ դեռ եկած էլ չի լինի...

----------


## Chuk

> Ցավալի լուր ունեմ...ընկերուհիս ասեց, որ զանգել են Մոսկվա կինոթատրոն և իմացել են, որ օգոստոսին միայն ֆիլմը կլինի  Ինչ հետամնաց ենք բայց...աչքիս տոռենտ–ից կքաշենք, կնայենք, ստեղ դեռ եկած էլ չի լինի...


Հետամնացության հարց չի, «առաջադիմության» հարց ա: Կարծում եմ, որ հիմնական պատճառը «Ոսկե Ծիրան» փառատոնն ա:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հետամնացության հարց չի, «առաջադիմության» հարց ա: Կարծում եմ, որ հիմնական պատճառը «Ոսկե Ծիրան» փառատոնն ա:


Ոսկե Ծիրանը կիրակի փակվում ա...
Ով ունի ծանոթներ, ումից կարելի ա հավաստի տեղեկություններ ստանալ, բերելու են ֆիլմը, թե չէ?
 :Think:

----------


## cat10027

> Ցավալի լուր ունեմ...ընկերուհիս ասեց, որ զանգել են Մոսկվա կինոթատրոն և իմացել են, որ օգոստոսին միայն ֆիլմը կլինի  Ինչ հետամնաց ենք բայց...աչքիս տոռենտ–ից կքաշենք, կնայենք, ստեղ դեռ եկած էլ չի լինի...


Հաաաա, շատ հետ ենք մենք աշխարհից, շաաաաաաատ-շաաաաաաաաատ  :Think: 
բայց արդեն  կա տոռռենտ սայտում ֆիլմը  :Smile:  չնայած կամերայով է նկարած, ես հիմա քաշում եմ, տեսնեմ լավը կլինի? ....  
Ցանկացողների համար կգրեմ կայքը katushka.net
Comment ը կարդացել եմ, ասում են եդքան էլ լավը չի ,David Yates ի ոճը լավը չի, եսպես բաներ.
Ես ճիշտն ասաճ շատ հիասթափված էի 5րդ ֆիլմը նայելով.. հուսով եմ արդել լավ կնկարի քանի որ արդեն 7րդը նկարահանում են  :Xeloq:

----------


## masivec

> բայց արդեն  կա տոռռենտ սայտում ֆիլմը  չնայած կամերայով է նկարած, ես հիմա քաշում եմ, տեսնեմ լավը կլինի? ....  
> Ցանկացողների համար կգրեմ կայքը katushka.net


Ասեմ իմանաս շաաաաաաատ տեղեր կան ու անորակ ա(TSRip,CAMRip) :Smile:

----------


## helium

> բայց արդեն  կա տոռռենտ սայտում ֆիլմը  չնայած կամերայով է նկարած, ես հիմա քաշում եմ, տեսնեմ լավը կլինի? ....


Չէ, վատ որակովը չեմ նայի, թե չէ  հաստատ կհիասթափվեմ...կամ կինոթարոն, կամ DVD RIP՝ կախված թե որը ավելի շուտ հայտնվի  :Smile:

----------

masivec (18.07.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Էսօր մի քանի տորրենտ սայտերում փնտրեցի` չկար  :Smile:  
Բայց, երևի, չեմ էլ քաշի: Չեմ ուզում տպվորություններս փչացնեմ: Ուզում եմ կինոյում նայեմ, արժի էտ տիպի կինոները մեծ էկրանով նայել  :Smile: 

Ժող, ոնց իմանանք` երբ ա գալու?  :Sad:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Էսօր մի քանի տորրենտ սայտերում փնտրեցի` չկար  
> Բայց, երևի, չեմ էլ քաշի: Չեմ ուզում տպվորություններս փչացնեմ: Ուզում եմ կինոյում նայեմ, արժի էտ տիպի կինոները մեծ էկրանով նայել 
> 
> Ժող, ոնց իմանանք` երբ ա գալու?


Պետքա զանգել կինոմոսկվա... չնայած կինոմոսկվայի աշխատողը ընկերուհուս ասելա , որ օգոստոսին ֆիլմը նոր գալուա Հայաստան :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Տարօրինակա , անցած տարի համարյա Ռուսաստանի հետ Հպ-ն մեր մոտ ցույց տվին... :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

Եթե կինոն ուզողներ լինեն, ասեք, կտամ:
Բայց խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս, ինքս չեմ նայել, քանի-որ բնականաբար էկրանկա ա, իսկ իմ կարծիքով առաջին տպավորությունը չփչացնելու համար նորմալ որակով է պետք նայել: Բայց դե մոտս կա՝ տանելի որակով, խիստ անհամբերներին կարող եմ տալ  :Smile:

----------

Ֆրեյա (19.07.2009)

----------


## Norton

Ստեղից էլ կարող եք քաշել կամ նայել օնլայն այստեղ

----------


## cat10027

> Չէ, վատ որակովը չեմ նայի, թե չէ  հաստատ կհիասթափվեմ...կամ կինոթարոն, կամ DVD RIP՝ կախված թե որը ավելի շուտ հայտնվի


 :Ok:  Ես շատ անհամբեր եմ,  5րդ ֆիլմը եդպես մտացելով գնացի կինոթատրոն ու տեսա մի "ՀԻԱՆԱԼԻ" որակ, Audion & Videon ուղղակի ահավոր եր ու մինչև չնայեցի անգլերենը , բան չհասկացա, ուղղակի մեջս վատ տպավորություն թողեց ֆիլմը .. :Think:  

Ես կարող եմ ասել, որ 6րդ  ֆիլմը շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ ծիծաղալու էր ու ԼԱՎԸ,  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:   գրքի հետ համապատասխանում էր ու լավ էին նկարել
Ինչպես ֆիլմի դերասաններն էին ասում ավելի շատ comedy է , ես էլ եմ դա հիմա ասում, ու անհամբեր սպասում կինոթատրոնում տեսնելուն ,բայց ավելի շատ օրիգինալին. Ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը լավ էր, բաըց այն չէր ինչ-որ ես անգլերենով եմ տեսել (հատվածը) :Smile:

----------


## cat10027

> Պետքա զանգել կինոմոսկվա... չնայած կինոմոսկվայի աշխատողը ընկերուհուս ասելա , որ օգոստոսին ֆիլմը նոր գալուա Հայաստան
> Տարօրինակա , անցած տարի համարյա Ռուսաստանի հետ Հպ-ն մեր մոտ ցույց տվին...


Հա , ճիշտ ես , նախանցած տարի այդ ժամանակ եկավ, բայց ինչպես???? թարգմանությունը ամենակարևորն է ,իսկ դա չէիր իմանում ԻՆՉ էր, թե Ով էր թարգմանողը.... :Bad: 
 :Blush:

----------


## Փիսիկ

_ որ շատ շատ համոզեք անգլերեն վերսիան լավ որակով կտամ    .... բայց համոզելու վրայա _

----------


## helium

Ուռաաաաաաաա, երկուշաբթի օրը՝ 27-ին, պրեմիերան է լինելու  :Hands Up:

----------

Cannibal (21.07.2009), Hripsimee (21.07.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ուռաաաաաաաա, երկուշաբթի օրը՝ 27-ին, պրեմիերան է լինելու


Այո!!!!!!!!! :Hands Up: 
Ինչպես ասում են , լավ է ուշ քան երբեք :Tongue:

----------


## masivec

Ակումբով չգնանք նայենք՞ :Blush:

----------


## cat10027

> Ուռաաաաաաաա, երկուշաբթի օրը՝ 27-ին, պրեմիերան է լինելու


Ուռաաաաաաաաաա  :Hands Up: 
Ով գիտի ժամը քանիսին կլինի պրեմերիան? ինձ թվում է երեկոյան  :Ok:   :Love:

----------


## helium

> Ակումբով չգնանք նայենք՞


Նայիր նախորդ էջում արված առաջարկությունները  :Smile:

----------


## masivec

> Նայիր նախորդ էջում արված առաջարկությունները


Տեսել եմ, դե ուրեմն սպասում եմ կազմակերպչին :Jpit:

----------


## Cannibal

տոմսը իմ կարծիքով պետք ա նախօրոք պատվիրել…վերջիվերջո պրեմիերա էէէէէ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Cannibal

Հա մոռացա ասեմ…Հետներտ նավսյակի թաշկինակ վերցրեք,որտև համ լացելու պահեր կան համ ել խնդալու  :Blush:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հա մոռացա ասեմ…Հետներտ նավսյակի թաշկինակ վերցրեք,որտև համ լացելու պահեր կան համ ել խնդալու


Ցավոք ոչ այն կա, ոչ էլ այն...

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ցավոք ոչ այն կա, ոչ էլ այն...


Վարպետ , արդեն տեսե՞լ ես ֆիլմը

----------


## Hripsimee

Անկեղծ ասած , շատ հակասական կարծիքներ են գրում ֆիլմի մասին... :Think: 
Մի մասը 10 միավորից 9-10 տալիս է , իսկ մյուս մասը հազիվ 5-6  :Xeloq: 
  Մի մասը հիացած պնդում է , որ ֆիլմում շատ լավ է դրված բալանսը կատակների , հումորի ու տրագիզմի միջև , իսկ  մյուսները կարծում են, որ հպ-ն էս մասում վերածվելա իսկական երիտասարդական  կատակերգության ու կորելա կախարդանքի խորհրդավոր շունչը... :Sad: 
   Բայց չնայած ամեն ինչին Կիսատոհմիկ  արքայազնը , ինչպես Հարի Փոթերի բոլոր ֆիլմերը , տոմսերի վաճառքի  քանակով գերազանցում է այս ամառվա մյուս բոլոր  ֆիլմերին :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նայել եմ, էկրանների վրա… Ասեմ, որ 6-ը տուֆտել են մի ուրիշ ձևի: Հատկապես գժական 4-ից ու 5-ից հետո: 

Հերմինեն էր ահագին սիրունացել: Մալֆոյը ոնց որ պապս դառած լիներ, համ էլ փիս դիլխոր էր սաղ կինոյի ընթացում, էն Դրագոն չէր: Տեսարան-մեսարաննրեր չկան համարյա: 

Քվիդիչն էր լավ հանած էս սերիայում, բայց կարճ էր - երկրորդ տայմը ցույց չտվեցին ուղիղ եթերով, ասեցին հետո ձայնագրությունը կնայեք: Ռոնը եզացել ու դոդացել ա: 

Պապին գնաց: 

Վալոդը վաբշե կինոյում չերևաց: Մենակ ռետրո էին ցույց տալիս, երեխա ժամանակ, ոնց որ Նեռի կինոյի մեջի երեխեն լիներ` շատ էին նմանացրել: 

Կամաց կամաց սիրածս կերպարը խելառ Բեատրիսն ա դառնում` հավեսով տժում էր, ու երկու հոգու հետ Լոնդոնում կամուրջ ավիրեցին:

Գարիկը, կակ վսիգդա, կայնքից հետ ա ընգել: Բան չի կարում էտ տղեն անի: Սնեյպը երկու խոդով մատ արեց:  

Կարճ ասած, էս սերիան երկրորդ անգամ չեմ ուզում նայել:

----------

Kuk (21.07.2009), Հայկօ (21.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուռաաաաաաաա, երկուշաբթի օրը՝ 27-ին, պրեմիերան է լինելու


Տո լավ է: Ալամ աշխարհն արդեն երկրոդ կռուգով նայում ա, մեր մոտ երկուշաբթի նոր ցույց են տալու ??

----------


## Chuk

Եթե Վարպետ ու Տրիբուն ձյաերն ասում են, որ ֆիլմը լավը չի, ուրեմն արդեն պարզ ա, որ ինձ դուր ա գալու: Որովհետև ես իրանց կարծիքին ու ճաշակին վստահում, արդեն շատ վատ եմ տրամադրված ֆիլմի նկատմամբ, պատկերացնում եմ աղբ կարգավիճակում, հետևաբար ինչ էլ տեսնեմ, էդ պատկերացումիցս հետո դուր ա գալու  :Jpit:

----------

Վարպետ (21.07.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Եթե Վարպետ ու Տրիբուն ձյաերն ասում են, որ ֆիլմը լավը չի, ուրեմն արդեն պարզ ա, որ ինձ դուր ա գալու: Որովհետև ես իրանց կարծիքին ու ճաշակին վստահում, արդեն շատ վատ եմ տրամադրված ֆիլմի նկատմամբ, պատկերացնում եմ աղբ կարգավիճակում, հետևաբար ինչ էլ տեսնեմ, էդ պատկերացումիցս հետո դուր ա գալու


Ես էլ էի տենց մտածում  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Սպոյլերի տեգը օգտագործեք մեկ-մեկ, էլի  :Angry2: :

----------

Ռուֆուս (21.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե Վարպետ ու Տրիբուն ձյաերն ասում են, որ ֆիլմը լավը չի, ուրեմն արդեն պարզ ա, որ ինձ դուր ա գալու: Որովհետև ես իրանց կարծիքին ու ճաշակին վստահում, արդեն շատ վատ եմ տրամադրված ֆիլմի նկատմամբ, պատկերացնում եմ աղբ կարգավիճակում, հետևաբար ինչ էլ տեսնեմ, էդ պատկերացումիցս հետո դուր ա գալու


Աղբ չի, բայց վերջին երկու մասերից հետո կդորմ հիասթափություն էր: 

Լուրջ, ամբող կինոյի ընթացքում, Գարիկը մի հատ լուրջ գործ չի արել: Էտ տղուն չեմ հասկանում ինչի են պահում: Մենակ էն խողճ բիզուն զոռով բան էր խմացնում (պատմե՞մ հարամ անեմ), որ տենա ամանի տակն ինչ կա: Բիձեն Գարիկի դարդից գնաց, հորս արև:

----------

Kuk (21.07.2009), Հայկօ (21.07.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Աղբ չի, բայց վերջին երկու մասերից հետո կդորմ հիասթափություն էր: 
> 
> Լուրջ, ամբող կինոյի ընթացքում, Գարիկը մի հատ լուրջ գործ չի արել: Էտ տղուն չեմ հասկանում ինչի են պահում: Մենակ էն խողճ բիզուն զոռով բան էր խմացնում (պատմե՞մ հարամ անեմ), որ տենա ամանի տակն ինչ կա: Բիձեն Գարիկի դարդից գնաց, հորս արև:


Տրիբուն ջան, որ խնդրեմ  ուրիշ թեմաներում կգրե՞ս, քանի դեռ մենք չենք նայել  :Blush:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, որ խնդրեմ  ուրիշ թեմաներում կգրե՞ս, քանի դեռ մենք չենք նայել


չէ սպասի… 

Հերմինեն Ռոնին սիրում ա, էտ պահը ջոգել եմ… Գրքով էլ էր տենց համ էլ: Բայց ես հույս ունեի, որ գոնե կինոյում գյոզալ աղջկա համար կարգին տղա կճարենք: 

Ջինին Գարկին ա սիրում, Գարկը Ջինիին, բայց Գարիկին դեռ «հա» չի ասել: 

Ռոնը թազա ավել ունի: Սբոռնիի վռատարն ա, ու ասում են գժանոց պայմանաիր ա ունենալու Եվրոլիգայի մի հատ թիմի հետ: 

Երևանում բայց որ ցույց տվեցին, կարող ա հարամ լինի: Դպրոցի տնօրենի պաշտոնը թափուր ա էս պահին, ու կարող ա Չոռնին ուզենա իրա բարեկամներից մեկին ճխտի - փողոտ գործ ա:

----------

Kuk (21.07.2009), Հայկօ (21.07.2009), Վարպետ (21.07.2009), Փիսիկ (21.07.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> չէ սպասի… 
> 
> Հերմինեն Ռոնին սիրում ա, էտ պահը ջոգել եմ… Գրքով էլ էր տենց համ էլ: Բայց ես հույս ունեի, որ գոնե կինոյում գյոզալ աղջկա համար կարգին տղա կճարենք: 
> 
> Ջինին Գարկին ա սիրում, Գարկը Ջինիին, բայց Գարիկին դեռ «հա» չի ասել: 
> 
> Ռոնը թազա ավել ունի: Սբոռնիի վռատարն ա, ու ասում են գժանոց պայմանաիր ա ունենալու Եվրոլիգայի մի հատ թիմի հետ: 
> 
> Երևանում բայց որ ցույց տվեցին, կարող ա հարամ լինի: Դպրոցի տնօրենի պաշտոնը թափուր ա էս պահին, ու կարող ա Չոռնին ուզենա իրա բարեկամներից մեկին ճխտի - փողոտ գործ ա:



Մեկնաբանություններդ մորթում են, Տրիբուն ձյա  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տրիբուն ձյա, լավ էլի.....  :Angry2:   :Smile: 

Հայկօն ճիշտ ա ասում, տպավորությունները գոնե [ spoiler ] [ /spoiler ] թեգերի մեջ դրեք, մարդ կա մինչև կինոն տեսնելը չի ուզում ռեվյուներ կարդալ....  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, լավ էլի.....  
> 
> Հայկօն ճիշտ ա ասում, տպավորությունները գոնե [ spoiler ] [ /spoiler ] թեգերի մեջ դրեք, մարդ կա մինչև կինոն տեսնելը չի ուզում ռեվյուներ կարդալ....


Ապեր, չգիտեմ էտ ինչա:

Բա ոնց եմ ես ստիպված ամեն օր Հ1 նայում ??

----------

Kuk (21.07.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ապեր, չգիտեմ էտ ինչա:
> 
> Բա ոնց եմ ես ստիպված ամեն օր Հ1 նայում ??


Դե գրածդ էդ թեգերի մեջ ես դնում չակերտների ու spoiler բառի մեջտեղը եղած բացատները հանած ու անդամները գրածներդ չեն տեսնում, մինչև վրան չսեղմեն

օրինակ


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*այ այսպես  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեկնաբանություններդ մորթում են, Տրիբուն ձյա


Լիլ, վերջը լրիվ ոնց որ վեսթերն լինի, տիպա.
- դե ես հելա գործերով
- սպասի արա, ուր ես եթում առանց մեզ, բա ընգերութունը ?

----------

Kuk (21.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե գրածդ էդ թեգերի մեջ ես դնում չակերտների ու spoiler բառի մեջտեղը եղած բացատները հանած ու անդամները գրածներդ չեն տեսնում, մինչև վրան չսեղմեն
> 
> օրինակ
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*այ այսպես


ես տենց թեգ չունեմ.. ամեն ինչ ունեմ, տենց չունեմ .. 

լավ էլ չեմ գրի.. 

չնայած, մի երկու պահ կար, ուզում էի կիսվեի .......

----------

Kuk (21.07.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ, վերջը լրիվ ոնց որ վեսթերն լինի, տիպա.
> - դե ես հելա գործերով
> - սպասի արա, ուր ես եթում առանց մեզ, բա ընգերութունը ?


Ու էդտեղ ձին խրխնջում ա  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս չարացած լևոնականները էլի սկսեցին աջուձախ վնաս տալ  :Sad: : *Տրիբուն*, քեզ հանգիստ կարելի ա ֆիզիկայի ու քիմիայի բնագավարում *Նոբելյան մրցանակ* տալ  :Jpit: :

----------

Hripsimee (22.07.2009), Աշխեն (21.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու էդտեղ ձին խրխնջում ա


չէ, ձի չկար
ավել կար, կատու կար, բու կար հաստատ, ձի չկար

----------

Հայկօ (21.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս չարացած լևոնականները էլի սկսեցին աջուձախ վնաս տալ : *Տրիբուն*, քեզ հանգիստ կարելի ա ֆիզիկայի ու քիմիայի բնագավարում *Նոբելյան մրցանակ* տալ :


Հայկօ ջան, մարդ կա չի ուզում նայի, ուզում ա կարդա: Ու ուզում ա համ էլ արագ ու հեշտ մարսվող լինի ինֆորմացիան: Ինչ ես տենց ասում ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պիտի գնաք իզուր 2000 դրամ տաք, որ նայեք կինոն էկրանի վրա: Հենա ես ձրի կուրսի եմ պահում ինչն ինչոց ա: Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, լավ կանեք հազար-հազար հավաքեք ինձ տաք, ծերից ծեր կպատմեմ: Դաժե կարամ մի կռուգ ավելի վրա թռնեմ, տեքստը պատկերավոր դարձնելու համար: 

Ու քեզ մի հատ Էքսպրիամուս Հայկօ:

----------

Kuk (21.07.2009), Norton (21.07.2009), Ungrateful (21.07.2009), Արամ (23.07.2009), Հայկօ (21.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (21.07.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ես տենց թեգ չունեմ.. ամեն ինչ ունեմ, տենց չունեմ .. 
> 
> լավ էլ չեմ գրի.. 
> 
> չնայած, մի երկու պահ կար, ուզում էի կիսվեի .......


Ոչ մեկն էլ չունի, գաղտնի թեգ ա, պրոստո ձեռով ես գրում [ spoiler ] [ /spoiler ]  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

փաստորեն սենց 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Գարկին որ բռնել եմ վիզը ոլորելու եմ: Արա տղուն էտըքան շնորք են տվել, պարապ սարապ քաշ ա գալիս սաղ օրը

----------

Enigmatic (21.07.2009), Kuk (21.07.2009), Norton (21.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (21.07.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Պոտերոմաններ ու կինոն նայել ցանկացողներ, ուշադրություն դարձրեք այս թեմային  :Smile:

----------


## cat10027

> Անկեղծ ասած , շատ հակասական կարծիքներ են գրում ֆիլմի մասին...
> Մի մասը 10 միավորից 9-10 տալիս է , իսկ մյուս մասը հազիվ 5-6 
>   Մի մասը հիացած պնդում է , որ ֆիլմում շատ լավ է դրված բալանսը կատակների , հումորի ու տրագիզմի միջև , իսկ  մյուսները կարծում են, որ հպ-ն էս մասում վերածվելա իսկական երիտասարդական  կատակերգության ու կորելա կախարդանքի խորհրդավոր շունչը...
>    Բայց չնայած ամեն ինչին Կիսատոհմիկ  արքայազնը , ինչպես Հարի Փոթերի բոլոր ֆիլմերը , տոմսերի վաճառքի  քանակով գերազանցում է այս ամառվա մյուս բոլոր  ֆիլմերին


Դե ամեն մարդ իր երևակայությամբ է հասկանում ֆիլմը, դրա համար մեկի համար լավն է մյուսի համար վատը.  :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Դե ամեն մարդ իր երևակայությամբ է հասկանում ֆիլմը, դրա համար մեկի համար լավն է մյուսի համար վատը.


 Կամ , ավելի ճիշտ , ամեն մեկը իր երևակայությամբ  է պատկերացնում գիրքը , և ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից , թե ինչքանով է ռեժիսորի երևակայությունն ու գիրքը տեսնելու եղանակը համընկնում  տվյալ հանդիսատեսի հայացքներին :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կամ , ավելի ճիշտ , ամեն մեկը իր երևակայությամբ  է պատկերացնում գիրքը , և ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից , թե ինչքանով է ռեժիսորի երևակայությունն ու գիրքը տեսնելու եղանակը համընկնում  տվյալ հանդիսատեսի հայացքներին


Ռեժիսորի երևակայությունն ախր ընդհանրապես չի համընկնում: Ուր մնաց` ինչ-որ մեկի երևակայությանը:

----------


## Փիսիկ

_ռըժունիմագու՜ ... Տրիբուն ձյա  արտակարգ ա! քեզ պետք ա ամերիկյան կինոակադեմիայում դասավորել շատ շըտապ ! =)_

----------


## Hripsimee

Ժողովուրդ , աչքիս էս կիսատոհմիկ արքայազնի կինոն իսկականից փչացրել են...   Քանի գնում ավելի  են շատանում վատ կարծիքները... :Sad: 
 Ափսոսն էլ էնա , որ էս գիրքը իմ ամենասիրածն էր բոլոր հպ գրքերի մեջ :Cray:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Պիտի գնաք իզուր 2000 դրամ տաք, որ նայեք կինոն էկրանի վրա: Հենա ես ձրի կուրսի եմ պահում ինչն ինչոց ա: Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, լավ կանեք հազար-հազար հավաքեք ինձ տաք, ծերից ծեր կպատմեմ: Դաժե կարամ մի կռուգ ավելի վրա թռնեմ, տեքստը պատկերավոր դարձնելու համար: 
> 
> Ու քեզ մի հատ Էքսպրիամուս Հայկօ:


 :Acute:  _Էքսպելիարմուս_

----------


## Hripsimee

Ինչպես ասում են՝ ամեն ինչի վերջում հիշում ես սկիզբը ... :Blush:

----------


## cat10027

> Կամ , ավելի ճիշտ , ամեն մեկը իր երևակայությամբ  է պատկերացնում գիրքը , և ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից , թե ինչքանով է ռեժիսորի երևակայությունն ու գիրքը տեսնելու եղանակը համընկնում  տվյալ հանդիսատեսի հայացքներին


Այո շատ ճիշտ ես  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Փիսիկ

սպոյլեր


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*իմ ամենաՉսիրած գիրքն ա  :Sad:  ներվայնանում եմ, որ Դամբլոյին սպանում ա Ռոուլինգը  :Sad: ((((  ու չէի ուզում, որ Հերմայնան Ռոնին սիրի - ախր հեեեչ է՜ սանսեմ համապատասխան չեմ... ամենալավ պահը Ռոնի ու մի հատ աղջկա ինտիմ մոմենտն ա  ... մեկ էլ, որ Ջինին պաչիկ ա անում Հարիին (ՈՒՌԱ!) ... հա մեկ էլ, որ Հարին համարյա սպանում ա Դրակոյին ... բայց ոնց ա մեղքս գալիս էդ էրեխեն  :Sad:  էդքան տառապում ա, խոսքս Դրակոյի մասին ա, իրա էն սարկաստիկ պահերը սանսեմ չկա  :Sad:  
մի խոսքով, կինոյում մենակ մոխրագույնն ա գերակշռում, նենց են նկարել, որ դաժե գվիդիչի համազգեստն ա մոխրագույնի տպավորություն թողնում  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> _Էքսպելիարմուս_


Ջանս, որ էտքանը իմանայի, կգնայի Փոթերին դաս կտայի:

----------


## Timbaka

> Շատ լավ միտք է  Իսկ ինչ կասեք, եթե պրեմիերայի օրը բոլորս ՀՊ–ի որևէ աքսեսուար կրենք կամ էլ ասենք տատու։ Մտածում եմ հետաքրքիր կլիներ օրինակ ձեռքի վրա Death Eater–ների կամ ՀՊ–ի լոգոյի նշանը նկարել։ Գուցե իմանա՞ք, թե որտեղ կարող են տրված նկարով տիպ սարքել։ 
> Այլ առաջարկներ կա՞ն։
> http://www.harrypotterreviews.co.uk/...gold_white.gif
> http://media.the-leaky-cauldron.org/...rbucks5721.jpg
> http://1.media.tumblr.com/xAje9jaHMl...d8Cbo1_500.jpg


Կարելի ա նաև դամբլդորի բանակի կամ deathly hallows-ի նշաններն օգտագործել:  
http://www.wizardcomputerteck.com/my...res_army01.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...s_Sign.svg.png

----------

Hripsimee (23.07.2009)

----------


## Արամ

••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* իմ համար ԱՄԵՆԱԱՆՀԱՋՈՂ ՖԻԼՄՆ էր, թե ընդհանրապես, թե մնացած Հարրի Փոթթեր-ի մեջ, ԱՆԻՄԱՍՏ ՖԻԼՄ ԷՐ, ԼՐԻՎ ԱՆԻՄԱՍՏ

----------


## Վարպետ

Մի հատ էլ ես փորձեմ:

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Ավելի ապուշ բան վաղուց չէի տեսել:

----------

Արամ (23.07.2009)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Պիտի գնաք իզուր 2000 դրամ տաք, որ նայեք կինոն էկրանի վրա: Հենա ես ձրի կուրսի եմ պահում ինչն ինչոց ա: Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, լավ կանեք հազար-հազար հավաքեք ինձ տաք, ծերից ծեր կպատմեմ: Դաժե կարամ մի կռուգ ավելի վրա թռնեմ, տեքստը պատկերավոր դարձնելու համար: 
> 
> Ու քեզ մի հատ Էքսպրիամուս Հայկօ:


Հարգելի տրիբուն, եթե մադրիկ հաճույք են ստանում  ասենք մեց էկրանին Հարրի Փոթեր նաելուց, ինչ կարիք կա  իռոնյաների? իսկ գումարի համար. դա արդեն իրանց կամքն ա:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Մի հատ էլ ես փորձեմ:
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Ավելի ապուշ բան վաղուց չէի տեսել:


Լավ էլի , սենց բաներ  պրեմիերայից առաջ մի արեք էլի... :Sad:

----------


## Timbaka

Գիտեիք, որ Հարրի Փոթթերի եռյակը իրանց ձեռքերի հետքերը, ոտնահետքերն ու ամենակարևորը` իրանց փայտիկների հետքերն ա թողել Հոլիվուդի հանրահայտ չինական թատրոնի դիմաց ուրիշ գերաստղերի ոտնահետքերի կողքին? 
 Մի քանի օրվա համառ որոնումներից հետո բացահայտվեց ու լուսանկարվեց այն, ինչ հիմա տեսնում եք  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (23.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (23.07.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Գիտեիք, որ Հարրի Փոթթերի եռյակը իրանց ձեռքերի հետքերը, ոտնահետքերն ու ամենակարևորը` իրանց փայտիկների հետքերն ա թողել Հոլիվուդի հանրահայտ չինական թատրոնի դիմաց ուրիշ գերաստղերի ոտնահետքերի կողքին? 
>  Մի քանի օրվա համառ որոնումներից հետո բացահայտվեց ու լուսանկարվեց այն, ինչ հիմա տեսնում եք


Ես էլ մի նկար ունեմ

----------


## Փիսիկ

> Գիտեիք, որ Հարրի Փոթթերի եռյակը իրանց ձեռքերի հետքերը, ոտնահետքերն ու ամենակարևորը` իրանց փայտիկների հետքերն ա թողել Հոլիվուդի հանրահայտ չինական թատրոնի դիմաց ուրիշ գերաստղերի ոտնահետքերի կողքին? 
>  Մի քանի օրվա համառ որոնումներից հետո բացահայտվեց ու լուսանկարվեց այն, ինչ հիմա տեսնում եք


որ փնտրեմ, մի հատ էլ էդ նկարից ես ունեմ , բայց մի քանի տարվա  :Smile:

----------


## cat10027

Երեխեք, նորություն չկա դեռ ֆիլմից??

----------


## helium

Էխ․․․․նույնիսկ պոստեռը դեռ փակցված չէ, այնպես որ մնում է սպասել․․․․ասում են օգոստոսի սկիզբ կգա, ով գիտի, թե էտ սկիզբ ասվածը ինչքան կարող է տևել  :Sad:

----------


## cat10027

> Էխ․․․․նույնիսկ պոստեռը դեռ փակցված չէ, այնպես որ մնում է սպասել․․․․ասում են օգոստոսի սկիզբ կգա, ով գիտի, թե էտ սկիզբ ասվածը ինչքան կարող է տևել


Հա ,երբ գնացել էի Ice Age 3 նայելու արդեն գովազդային բրոշյուրաները կային, ասեցին օգոստոսի սկիզբ  :Think:  , կոնկրետ չեն ասում, բայց հուսով եմ որ կարմիր դահլիճում ցույց կտան, թե չե կապույտը եդպիսի ֆիլմերի համար չի. Թե ոնց 5-րդը կապույտում ցույց տվեցին???

----------


## cat10027

Հա մոռացա ասել. որ այդ նոր IMAX (image maximum)-ով ֆիլմը ընդհանրապես ուրիշա.. :Hands Up: . ու դա հետո ոչ DVD-ով , ոչ էլ comp ով կարող ես տեսնել. միայն կինոթատրոններում,  բայց դե ափսոս մենք չունենք  :Sad:

----------


## Sayuri

Երեիւեք, անցած ամիս Ֆռանսիաում մի գնացք սարգեցին ՀՊ ին նվիռված, շատ ատրիբուտներ որոնք օգտագործվել եին ֆիլմում ցոըցադրվելեին ետ գնացքի մեջ, իսկ ներսի դեկոռը լիովին համապատասիւան ֆիլմին…Իսկ ով վոր չի տեսել ՀՊ 6, իմ կարծիքով ելի բաներ կային որ պակասում եին, չնայած որ ֆիլմը գրեթե 2.5  ժամ տևեց ու երեիւեքի հետ  չգնաք, կվաիւենան, … :Smile:

----------


## cat10027

Հմմմմմ ... օգոստոսի սկիզբն էլ եկավ, բայց ..... :Sad:

----------


## masivec

> Հմմմմմ ... օգոստոսի սկիզբն էլ եկավ, բայց .....


Ոչ մեկ չգիտի թե ամսի քանիսին ա ՞ :Sad:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ոչ մեկ չգիտի թե ամսի քանիսին ա ՞


Չէ :Sad: 
Ես էլ էի մտածում. որ օգոստոսի սկիզբ կլինի...
Ледниковый период-ը արդեն էկավ , Հարի Փոթթերը չկա ու չկա... :Xeloq:

----------


## DVG

կարող եք օնլայն դիտել 6-րդը, շատ հիանալի որակ, մարդիկ են կանգնում, պոպ-կոռն ա թռնում օդ, մարդկանց ձայներ...էլ ինչ է պետք ՀՊ նայելու համար  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Timbaka

Զանգեցի կինոմոսկվա, ասեցին ամսի 7-ից են ցույց տալու  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

որ ասում էի պատմեմ ծերից ծեր, կռիվ էիք անում 

Աչքիս հայերը ցույց տալուց առաջ մոնտաժ են անում, որ էրոտիկ տեսարանները հանեն:

----------


## cat10027

> Զանգեցի կինոմոսկվա, ասեցին ամսի 7-ից են ցույց տալու


Այոոոոոոոո !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ճիշտ ես , ամսի 7-ինա գալիս ու ես արդեն տոմսերը առել եմ  :Smile:  ժամը 21.00 ին, եկեք բոլորս էլ եդ ժամին գնանք, քանի որ գիշերով ավելի խորհրդավորաաաա !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Վերջապես եկաաաաաաաաաավ !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hripsimee

> Այոոոոոոոո !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ճիշտ ես , ամսի 7-ինա գալիս ու ես արդեն տոմսերը առել եմ  ժամը 21.00 ին, եկեք բոլորս էլ եդ ժամին գնանք, քանի որ գիշերով ավելի խորհրդավորաաաա !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Վերջապես եկաաաաաաաաաավ !!!!!!!!!!!


Ճիշտա , բոլորով գնանք :Smile:

----------


## Timbaka

> ես արդեն տոմսերը առել եմ  ժամը 21.00 ին


Ես էլ  :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

ես ել կգամ մեծ հաճույքով :Smile: 
հիմա ինչ ուրբաթ օրը հաստատ գնում ենք?

----------


## cat10027

Ճիշտա իրար չենք ճանաչում, բայց շատ լավ կլինի, որ դահլիճի մեծ մասը նստաց լինեն ֆանատները, քան թե ուղղակի նայողներ :Wink:

----------


## cat10027

> Ես էլ


Շատ լավա, հուսով եմ շաաատ ուրախ կանցնի  :Smile:

----------


## Timbaka

Մենք` Հարրի Փոթթերի սիրահարների մի փոքրիկ խումբ, գնալու ենք ուրբաթ ժամը 9-ին (մեր տոմսերն արդեն պատվիրված են): Ուրախ կլինենք, եթե էնտեղ լինեն ակումբի մյուս հարրիփոթթերականները: Նույնիսկ կարող ենք նախօրոք պայմանավորվել ու մինչև ֆիլմը հավաքվել կինոմոսկվայի դիմաց:

----------

cat10027 (06.08.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Մենք` Հարրի Փոթթերի սիրահարների մի փոքրիկ խումբ, գնալու ենք ուրբաթ ժամը 9-ին (մեր տոմսերն արդեն պատվիրված են): Ուրախ կլինենք, եթե էնտեղ լինեն ակումբի մյուս հարրիփոթթերականները: Նույնիսկ կարող ենք նախօրոք պայմանավորվել ու մինչև ֆիլմը հավաքվել կինոմոսկվայի դիմաց:


Ես էլ քրոջս ու մամայիս հետ :Smile:

----------


## cat10027

> Մենք` Հարրի Փոթթերի սիրահարների մի փոքրիկ խումբ, գնալու ենք ուրբաթ ժամը 9-ին (մեր տոմսերն արդեն պատվիրված են): Ուրախ կլինենք, եթե էնտեղ լինեն ակումբի մյուս հարրիփոթթերականները: Նույնիսկ կարող ենք նախօրոք պայմանավորվել ու մինչև ֆիլմը հավաքվել կինոմոսկվայի դիմաց:


Ես էլ նշանածիս հետ եմ գալու . :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

Հենց նոր եմ եկել կինոթատրոնից:Նախ ասեմ , որ սկզբում վատ էի  տրամադրված (որոշ վատ արձագանքներից հետո), բայց էս անգամ էլ հասկացա,որ ֆիլմի մասին պետք է կարծիք կազմել միմիայն սեփական դիտումից հետո : Ասեմ , որ ֆիլմը
 շատ-շատ եմ հավանել, շատ ավելի քան սպասում էի : Առանձնացնեմ լավ ու վատ կողմերը.*(Սպոյլերներից վախեցողներին չկարդալ)*

_ Դրականները_
1.Ուղղակի հրաշալի օպերատորական աշխատանքը , կամերայի ամեն մի շարժումը , յուրաքանչյուր դրվագը անկրկնելի է ու գեղեցիկ
2.Շատ համահունչ ու գեղեցիկ երաժշտությունը, մի ուրիշ ձևի էֆֆեկտ էր տալիս տեսարաններին
3.Դրակո Մալֆոյի դերասանի` Տոմ Ֆելտոնի ու ,իմ կարծիքով, Հորացի Սլիզնորտի դերասանի հրաշալի խաղը
4.Հելենա Բոնեմ  Կարտերը-երևի նրանից ավելի լավ ոչ ոք չէր  կարող  խաղալ Բելատրիսայի դերը : Ամեն մի շարժումը , խելագար միմիկան, վայրի կատաղությունը , հիստերիկ ծիծաղը...Հրաշալի է ստացվել կերպարը:
5.Ֆիլմի թեթևությունն ու հանրամատչելիությունը-սա մի բան է ,որ Հարի Փոթերի ոչ բոլոր ֆիլմերն ունեին , ժամանակը ֆիլմը դիտելիս նույնիսկ չես էլ զգում , տեսարանները իրար հաջորդում են շատ գեղեցիկ , հարթ ու ճաշակով , ֆիլմի մեջ չկա դադար , որը կարող է հոգնեցնել լսարանին
6.ՈՒղղակի առանձնացնեմ մի քանի շատ հաջողված տեսարաններ`ֆիլմի ամենասկիզբը , Վոլդեմորտի  կողմնակիցների վայրիվերումները մագլական աշխարհում... հզոր էր...2)Բոլոր տեսարանները Բելատրիսայի հետ :Love:  3)Ռոնի սիրահարվելու ու թունավորվելու տեսարաննները 3)Դրակո Մալֆոյի հոգեկան չարչարանքների արտացոլումը աչքերում...մանավանդ սեկտումսեպրայի տեսարանում ու մեկ էլ Դամբլդորին սպանելիս նրա հայացքը...
  Բոլոր դրական կողմերը էս պահին դժվար հիշեմ , բայց , նորից եմ կրկնում, ֆիլմից ստացել եմ շատ դրական , հաճելի լիցքեր: Շատ եմ սիրում 6-րդ գիրքը  ու վախենում էի , որ էկրանիզացումը դուրս չի գա ,բայց արդյունքում հաճելիորեն զարմացած եմ: :Smile: 


Մի քանի _բացասական_ կողմեր էլ
1.Մի քիչ թույլ էր նկարահանված Դամբլդորի  մահվան ու հեղուկը խմելու տեսարանները , և վերջում Հարին ըստ գրքի պետք է անշարժացած լիներ Դամբլդորի անեծքից,իսկ այստեղ նա ուղղակի կանգնած նայում է ,ինչը այնքան էլ հատուկ չէ գրքային Հարիին
2.Չգիտեմ ռեժիսորը ինչ էր ուզում ասել մատուցողուհու տեսարանով,բայց այն, իմ կարծիքով, տեղին չէր

  Եվ մեկ էլ մեծ  մինուս էր դահլիճում լցված հանդիսատեսներից ոմանք,մանավանդ Փոթթերի պրոֆեսիոնալ գիդերը ու Վինի Պուխը նայելու տարիքից չանցած երեխաները , առաջիններից մեկը(դժբախտաբար կողքիս էր նստել :Sad: ) ամբողջ ֆիլմի ընթացքում մանրամասն պատմեց այն  ամենը  ,ինչ կադրից դուրս էր մնացել(կասկածներ ունեմ,որ նրա  կողքի նստած տղան,չգիտեր թե ով է Վոլդեմորտը :Shok: ), իսկ ետևիս շարքում նստած երեխաները ծիծաղում էին բոլոր այն դեպքերում ,երբ դերասանների դեմքին անսորվոր արտահայտություն էր (օրինակ նրանք շատ ծիծաղելի գտան Դամբլդորի աղավաղված դեմքը քարանձավում հեղուկը խմելիս):
  Բայց դե նրանք էլ ի զորու չէին իմ տպավորությունը փչացնել :Smile:  Ապրեն ստեղծողները , շատ ուրախ եմ,որ 7-րդ կինոյի երկու մասերն էլ Դեվիդ Յեյթսն է նկարելու :Sad:

----------

cat10027 (08.08.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Մի հարց տամ, "Հարրի Փոթեր Պրինց պոլուկռովկա" ն որերորդ մասն ա՞, մեկ էլ ոնցոր կիսատ վերջացավ, շարունակություն ունի՞

----------


## masivec

> "Հարրի Փոթեր Պրինց պոլուկռովկա" ն որերորդ մասն ա՞


6-րդ :Wink:

----------


## cat10027

Ես ճիշտն ասած շատ բարկացած էի մեր կինոթատրոնի աշխատակազմի վրա. Ես դռների մոտ կանգնաց սպասում եմ մտնելուն, 9ին 5 է պակաս ու ֆիլմը արդեն սկսվել էր, զարմանալի էր , քանի որ ուրիշ ֆիլմերի ժամանակ դեռ մի 5 րոպե գովազդ է լինում  :Shok:  

Ֆիլմը շատ լավն էր , անկրկնելի ու ես համաձայն եմ Հռիպսիմեի հետ, որ Դամբլդորի հեղուկը խմելու և մահանալու պահերը թույլ էին նկարել , մնացածը հիանալի էր, ես մեկ անգամ էլ կգնամ նաըելու, քանի որ ոնց հասկացա միայն ինձ մոտ չէր այն ամենը ինցհ Հռիպսիմեի մոտ էր, բոլորը շատ էին խոսում ու մեկը մյուսին պատմում ով ինչ պիտի աներ կամ չարեց և այլն .....

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ես ճիշտն ասած շատ բարկացած էի մեր կինոթատրոնի աշխատակազմի վրա. Ես դռների մոտ կանգնաց սպասում եմ մտնելուն, 9ին 5 է պակաս ու ֆիլմը արդեն սկսվել էր, զարմանալի էր , քանի որ ուրիշ ֆիլմերի ժամանակ դեռ մի 5 րոպե գովազդ է լինում  
> 
> Ֆիլմը շատ լավն էր , անկրկնելի ու ես համաձայն եմ Հռիպսիմեի հետ, որ Դամբլդորի հեղուկը խմելու և մահանալու պահերը թույլ էին նկարել , մնացածը հիանալի էր, ես մեկ անգամ էլ կգնամ նաըելու, քանի որ ոնց հասկացա միայն ինձ մոտ չէր այն ամենը ինցհ Հռիպսիմեի մոտ էր, բոլորը շատ էին խոսում ու մեկը մյուսին պատմում ով ինչ պիտի աներ կամ չարեց և այլն .....


Ես էլ էի էտ նույն սեանսին :Smile:  Արդյունքում ֆիլմը նայել սկսեցինք սրճարանի տեսարանից :Sad:

----------


## Աշխեն

Դե ես էլ եմ երեկ նայել,
 Հավանել եմ
1.Մայքլ Գեմբնի խաղը, համեմատած նախորդ ֆիլմերի հետ և հատկեպես Դրակո Մալֆոյի դերասանի խաղը
2.Ընդհանուր շատ սիրուն էր նկարահամած, տեսարանները շատ սահուն և գեղեվիկ էին հաջորդում իրար
3. Լավն էր մոնտաժը, կարծես ոչ մի կարևոր բան բաց թողնված չէր, թերևս մի քիչ քիչ էր բացատրված կրեստրաժների պահը
4. Հա մեկ էլ շատ դուրս եկավ, որ հասուն տարիքի Վոլդեմորթին ընդհանրապես չտեսա :Bad: , դե ոնց որ և գրքում էր :LOL: 
5. Ընդհանուր ֆիլմը ավելի թեթև և հաճելի նայվող էր դարձել, մարդկային հարաբերությունների վրա դրված շեշտի շնորհիվ :Love: 

Չեմ հավանել
1.Դանիել Ռեդկլիֆի խաղը և հասակը :Wink: 
2.Հարրի և Ջիննիի պահերը, տպավորություն էր, որ ամբողջ ընթացքում Ջիննիի ուշքն ու միտքը Հարրիին մի տեղ բռնացնելն ու համբուրելն էր :LOL: 
3. Դե հա էն մատուցողուհու պահը էլ չասեմ :Bad: 

 Հավեսով մի հատ էլ կնայեի :Cool:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Դե ես էլ եմ երեկ նայել,
>  Հավանել եմ
> 1.Մայքլ Գեմբնի խաղը, համեմատած նախորդ ֆիլմերի հետ և հատկեպես Դրակո Մալֆոյի դերասանի խաղը
> 2.Ընդհանուր շատ սիրուն էր նկարահամած, տեսարանները շատ սահուն և գեղեվիկ էին հաջորդում իրար
> 3. Լավն էր մոնտաժը, կարծես ոչ մի կարևոր բան բաց թողնված չէր, թերևս մի քիչ քիչ էր բացատրված կրեստրաժների պահը
> 4. Հա մեկ էլ շատ դուրս եկավ, որ հասուն տարիքի Վոլդեմորթին ընդհանրապես չտեսա, դե ոնց որ և գրքում էր
> 5. Ընդհանուր ֆիլմը ավելի թեթև և հաճելի նայվող էր դարձել, մարդկային հարաբերությունների վրա դրված շեշտի շնորհիվ
> 
> Չեմ հավանել
> ...


Հա,իսկականից , Ջինին Հարիին ամբողջ ընթացքում հալածեց... :Blush: 
Բայց դե էն Выручай комната-ի տեսարանը լավն էր , երաժշտությունը ,մեկ էլ Ջինիի խոսքերը :Wink:  
 Մեկ էլ ուզում եմ առանձնացնել Непреложный обет-ի տեսարանը , Բելատրիսան... :Love:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Դուրս չեկավ: Թույլ էր:
Գրքի սյուժեի հանդեպ արվել էր իսկական վանդալիզմի ակտ:
Շատ կարևոր հատվածներ, հերոսնե,ր ընդհանրապես ներառված չէին, փոխարենը ամբողջ ժամանակ Լավանդա-մավանդա էին խաղացնում:

Էխ...
Գիրքը կարդացեք ժողովուրդ, գիրքը:

----------


## Chuk

Ինչպես և մնացած բոլոր կինոները, սա էլ ընդամենը *վատ* իլյուստրացիա էր գրքի համար, այսինքն նայելը նույնքան հետաքրքիր էր իմ համար, ինչքան հետաքրքիր կլիներ հատուկ հրատարակությամբ գրքի նկարազարդումները նայելը: Իմ կարծիքով ֆիլմը պիտի որ բավական հետաքրքիր է լինի գիրքը չկարդացածների համար, ովքեր այդ աստիճան սպասումներ չունեն, չեն նկատում սյուժետային գծի թույլ լինելը, գրքի շունչը բացարձակապես չհաղորդելը: Դերասանական լավ խաղ ու լավ օպերատորմոնտաժագրաֆիկականահագուստաչգիտեմինչաաշխատանքներ անշուշտ կան, բայց դե Հարրի համար միայն դա չի կարևոր:

----------


## cat10027

Եվ ընդհանրապես միշտ էլ գրքի հիման վրա նկարահանված ֆիլմերը թույլ են լինում համեմատած գրքի հետ . ու եթե ինչ որ մեկը ուզում է ավելի մեծ բավականություն ստանալ ֆիլմից և ոչ թե գրքից , կարող է գիրքը կարդալ ֆիլմը նայելուց հետո.
Բայց ես նախընտրում եմ կադալ գիրքը և իմ ֆանտազիայով ամեն ինչ պատկերացնել, ինց թվում է հենց դրա համար էլ երբեք ԵՐԲԵՔ կինոները գրքերին չեն կարող փոխարինել , որ դարն էլ որ լինի, գիրքը մնում է գիրք  :Hands Up:

----------


## cat10027

Մեկ էլ գիտեք ինչն է ինձ հետաքրքրում, գրքի մեջ մանրամասն նկարագրվում է , թե ուր են գնում Դամբլդորն ու Հարրին Դամբլդորի հիշողություններով, օրինակ են էլֆիկի հիշողությունը ,որից հասկանում են որ հնարավոև հորկրուքս է գավաթը ... և այլն... Ինչպես են  7 ում դերասանները հանգելու այդ եզրակացության, ինչի հետնց եդ գավաթը?? չէ որ այդ հիշողությունները արդեն անհնար է տեսնելը ???

----------


## Hripsimee

> Մեկ էլ գիտեք ինչն է ինձ հետաքրքրում, գրքի մեջ մանրամասն նկարագրվում է , թե ուր են գնում Դամբլդորն ու Հարրին Դամբլդորի հիշողություններով, օրինակ են էլֆիկի հիշողությունը ,որից հասկանում են որ հնարավոև հորկրուքս է գավաթը ... և այլն... Ինչպես են  7 ում դերասանները հանգելու այդ եզրակացության, ինչի հետնց եդ գավաթը?? չէ որ այդ հիշողությունները արդեն անհնար է տեսնելը ???


 Իսկ չես կարծում , որ այդքան հիշողությունների ու տեսարանների առկայությունը կհոգնեցներ հանդիսատեսին?
 Ըստ իս , հանդիսատեսին բավականաչափ ցույց է տրվում հիմնական ու կարևոր բաները իմանալու համար , օրինակ ինչ կարևոր դեր ունեին Էլֆի հիշողությունները կամ Մրակսերի տունը , առանց դրանց էլ սյուժեն չի տուժում,կարևորը կրեստրաժներն են , դրանց մասին պատմվել է :Cool: 
  Արդյունքում ստացվել է ֆիլմ , որը կարող են նայել ԲՈԼՈՐԸ , ոչ թե գրքի ամեն մի տողն անգիր արած  ֆանատները ,կասեմ , որ սա Փոթերի իմ սիրած ֆիլմերից է, 1-ինի ու 3-ի հետ միասին :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Եվ ընդհանրապես միշտ էլ գրքի հիման վրա նկարահանված ֆիլմերը թույլ են լինում համեմատած գրքի հետ . ու եթե ինչ որ մեկը ուզում է ավելի մեծ բավականություն ստանալ ֆիլմից և ոչ թե գրքից , կարող է գիրքը կարդալ ֆիլմը նայելուց հետո.
> Բայց ես նախընտրում եմ կադալ գիրքը և իմ ֆանտազիայով ամեն ինչ պատկերացնել, ինց թվում է հենց դրա համար էլ երբեք ԵՐԲԵՔ կինոները գրքերին չեն կարող փոխարինել , որ դարն էլ որ լինի, գիրքը մնում է գիրք


Համեմատություն չեմ ուզում անցկացնել, բայց ենթադրենք «Մատանիների տիրակալը» թե՛ գիրքը, թե՛ ֆիլմը առանձին արժեքներ են. ես գիրքը ֆիլմի հետ չեմ համեմատի, բայց կրկնում եմ, դրանք երկուսն էլ առանձին արժեքներ են, երկուսից էլ առանձնահատուկ բավականություն եմ ստանում: Ի դեպ գիրքը կարդացել եմ ֆիլմը նայելուց առաջ՝ մի քանի անգամ:

Այսինքն իրականում հնարավոր է գրքի հիման վրա ստեղծել արտակարգ ֆիլմ: Սա ընդամենը մի օրինակ էր:

----------

Cannibal (08.08.2009), helium (18.08.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Համեմատություն չեմ ուզում անցկացնել, բայց ենթադրենք «Մատանիների տիրակալը» թե՛ գիրքը, թե՛ ֆիլմը առանձին արժեքներ են. ես գիրքը ֆիլմի հետ չեմ համեմատի, բայց կրկնում եմ, դրանք երկուսն էլ առանձին արժեքներ են, երկուսից էլ առանձնահատուկ բավականություն եմ ստանում: Ի դեպ գիրքը կարդացել եմ ֆիլմը նայելուց առաջ՝ մի քանի անգամ:
> 
> Այսինքն իրականում հնարավոր է գրքի հիման վրա ստեղծել արտակարգ ֆիլմ: Սա ընդամենը մի օրինակ էր:


 Համաձայն եմ , արտակարգ ֆիլմ են նկարահանել , բայց Մատանիների տիրակալը ունի նույն պրոբլեմը , ինչ Հարի Փոթթերի որոշ ֆիլմեր , այն է` նախատեսված է միայն որոշակի հանդիսատեսի վրա , նրանց , ովքեր կարդացել են գիրքը: Ես ինքս , մինչև Տոլկիենի գրքերը կարդալը , չէի հասկանում ֆիլմերի մեջ շատ կարևոր մասեր և կարդալուց հետո միայն դրանք ինձ մատչելի դարձան:
  Կարևոր է գտնել հենց այն ոսկե միջինը , որը առկա է 6-րդ ֆիլմում , Փոթթերի սիրահարը ստանում է գրքի  իլյուստրացիան , ավելի քիչ ծանրաբեռնված տարբերակը , իսկ սովորական հանդիսատեսը հաճելի ու գեղեցիկ կինո:
  Գիրքն ու ֆիլմը տարբեր բաներ են,ամեն մեկն իր տեղն ունի:

----------

Cannibal (08.08.2009)

----------


## cat10027

> Իսկ չես կարծում , որ այդքան հիշողությունների ու տեսարանների առկայությունը կհոգնեցներ հանդիսատեսին?
>  Ըստ իս , հանդիսատեսին բավականաչափ ցույց է տրվում հիմնական ու կարևոր բաները իմանալու համար , օրինակ ինչ կարևոր դեր ունեին Էլֆի հիշողությունները կամ Մրակսերի տունը , առանց դրանց էլ սյուժեն չի տուժում,կարևորը կրեստրաժներն են , դրանց մասին պատմվել է
>   Արդյունքում ստացվել է ֆիլմ , որը կարող են նայել ԲՈԼՈՐԸ , ոչ թե գրքի ամեն մի տողն անգիր արած  ֆանատները ,կասեմ , որ սա Փոթերի իմ սիրած ֆիլմերից է, 1-ինի ու 3-ի հետ միասին


Ես դրա մասին չէի ասում, իհարկե ֆիլմը շատ լավ էր նկարահանված բոլորի համար, ուղղակի ինձ հետաքրքրում է ինչպես պետք է նկարահանեն, որ հենց այդ իրը կլինի հորկրուքս?

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ես դրա մասին չէի ասում, իհարկե ֆիլմը շատ լավ էր նկարահանված բոլորի համար, ուղղակի ինձ հետաքրքրում է ինչպես պետք է նկարահանեն, որ հենց այդ իրը կլինի հորկրուքս?


Եսիմ , մի բան կանեն էլի...

----------


## cat10027

> Եսիմ , մի բան կանեն էլի...


.... :Smile: ......

----------


## cat10027

> Համաձայն եմ , արտակարգ ֆիլմ են նկարահանել , բայց Մատանիների տիրակալը ունի նույն պրոբլեմը , ինչ Հարի Փոթթերի որոշ ֆիլմեր , այն է` նախատեսված է միայն որոշակի հանդիսատեսի վրա , նրանց , ովքեր կարդացել են գիրքը: Ես ինքս , մինչև Տոլկիենի գրքերը կարդալը , չէի հասկանում ֆիլմերի մեջ շատ կարևոր մասեր և կարդալուց հետո միայն դրանք ինձ մատչելի դարձան:
>   Կարևոր է գտնել հենց այն ոսկե միջինը , որը առկա է 6-րդ ֆիլմում , Փոթթերի սիրահարը ստանում է գրքի  իլյուստրացիան , ավելի քիչ ծանրաբեռնված տարբերակը , իսկ սովորական հանդիսատեսը հաճելի ու գեղեցիկ կինո:
>   Գիրքն ու ֆիլմը տարբեր բաներ են,ամեն մեկն իր տեղն ունի:


Ճիշտն ասած ես համաձայն չեմ, համենայն դեպս ես նայել եմ 4 ֆիլմերը առանց գիրքը կարդալու ու հասկացել եմ ամբողջ ֆիլմերի իմաստը, ու ասեմ, երբ 4րդն էի նայում կինոթատրոնում , հետևիս նստած աղջիկը ասում էր որ շաաատ բաներ չեն նկարահանել, որ գիրքը ուրիշ էր, ես նայում էի ֆիլմը ու տեսնում, որ այն շատ լավն է ինչի է նա եդպես մտածում, դրանից հետո ես էլ սկսեցի գրքերը կարդալ ու ինչքան շատ բան ես իմանում այնքան ֆիլմի թերությունները շատ ես տեսնում. 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ֆիլմի շատ մասերը ավելի լավ հասկանալուն կարդալուց հետո, դա նույնն բանն է ինչ լեկցիա գրելը, նույն լեկցիայից դու միայն ստանում ես կարևորը, քանի որ դասախոսը ուղղակի ժամերի մեջ չի տեղավորվի ,որ ամբողջը բացատրի, դրա համար էլ ասում է գիրքը կարդացեք, ու շատ ճիշտ է ասում, 
Ես խորհուրդ կտայի նրանց , ովքեր սովորում են չբավարարվեն լեկցիաներով , այլ այդ լեկցիայի գրքերը կարդան  :Smile: 
 Համենայն դեպս վերադառնալով ֆիլմին ,ասեմ, որ այսօր կրկին գնացի ֆիլմը նայելու ու վերջապես ամեն ինչ նորմալ տեսա  :Hands Up:  շատ լավն է ֆիլմը, բայց անձամբ ես մինչև դերասանների ձայներով և օրիգինալ sound ով մինչև չեմ նայում, ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում  :Tongue:

----------


## Sunny Stream

գրքերը չեմ կարդացել, բոլոր ֆիլմերը դիտել եմ...
չեմ կարծում, որ պատճառն էն է, որ մեծացել եմ. մանկական էր: Նույնիսկ առաջինը, որտեղ դերասաններն էլ են փոքր, ավելի հետաքրքրությամբ եմ նայել, սա չէր պահում, արհեստական-մանկական էր:

----------


## Yevuk

Ես էլ գրքերը չեմ կարդացել և ամենայն հավանականությամբ չեմ էլ կարդա, սակայն ֆիլմերից բոլորը դիտել եմ… Շատ տպավորված եմ ֆիլմից, շատ հավանեցի, 2-րդի հետ միասին… :Love:  Չեմ մանրամասնում ինչի հավանեցի, քանի որ արդեն ամեն ինչ կարծում եմ գրած է… :Smile:

----------


## Մանուլ

_Ժողովուրդ, ես ապշած եմ  Սնեյփի դերակատարը 63 տարեկան ա_

----------


## cat10027

> _Ժողովուրդ, ես ապշած եմ  Սնեյփի դերակատարը 63 տարեկան ա_


 :Shok:  oooo !!!!!!!!!!!!! Շատ ջահելա երևում .. տեսել եք Պոֆյումեր ֆիլմը? ինքը ենտեղ խաղում է ..

----------


## Մանուլ

_ cat10027, չեմ տեսել էդ ֆիլմը: Բայց էլի շատ ֆիլմերում ա խաղում, սրանից հետո ուշադիր կլինեմ:

 Ֆիլմը նայեցի: Մի քիչ ավելին էի սպասում, բայց դե... Պիտի գիրքը կարդացած չլինես, որ ֆիլմը հավանես: 2.5 ժամում հնարավոր էլ չէր գիրքը ամբողջությամբ ներկայացնել: Կարելի էր ամեն գիրքը մի 20-25 սերիայով նկարել : Սեզոններով, էլի : 
 Սկիզբը շատ դուրս եկավ, մնացածը նորմալ էր, եթե չհաշվենք, որ առաջին 10 գլուխները 15 րոպեում ցույց տվեցին )
 Ջիննի դերասանուհին էլ լավ չէր խաղում: 
 Հա, մեկ էլ ինձ ներվայնացնում են անունների թարգմանությունները/ձևափոխությունները: Որ մականուն ա լինում, հասկացանք, բայց անուն-ազգանուննե՞րը ... Սլիզնըր.. բա Սնե~գը ((

 Մեկ էլ մի հատ հարց ունեմ: Դե քանի որ 7-րդ գիրքը մի 20 օր առաջ եմ կարդացել, նոր ա առաջացել հարցս: Ո՞նց եղավ, որ Մալֆոյը իր փայտիկով Դամբլդորի փայտիկը վերցրեց, բայց ուժը փոխանցվեց հենց իր փայտիկին: Իսկ երբ Հարրին չեմ հիշում ում փայտիկով Մալֆոյի փայտիկը վերցրեց, ուժը էլի Մալֆոյի փայտիկի մեջ էր: Չեմ հասկանում: 
 Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ Սնեյփը հենց սկզբից ինձ համար ամենալուսավոր ու ամենասիրելի կերպարն էր, ու իրա մահը.... 2 օր լացում էի :_

----------


## Cannibal

> Արագ պատասխանելու ձևն ակտիվացնելու համար սեղմեք գրառումներից որևէ մեկի ստորին մասում գտնվող 'Արագ Պատասխան'-ի պատկերակին:


էէէհ էլ մի հիշացրա  :Sad:  ինչ ծանր էր.......

ես քանի օրը վերջապես կեթամ նայեմ երևի:բայց մի կողմից ել չեմ ուզում նայեմ,սիրտս ասում ա մի հատ ել 7 գրքերը կարդա նոր :Shok:  :Angry2:

----------


## cat10027

> _ cat10027, չեմ տեսել էդ ֆիլմը: Բայց էլի շատ ֆիլմերում ա խաղում, սրանից հետո ուշադիր կլինեմ:
> 
>  Ֆիլմը նայեցի: Մի քիչ ավելին էի սպասում, բայց դե... Պիտի գիրքը կարդացած չլինես, որ ֆիլմը հավանես: 2.5 ժամում հնարավոր էլ չէր գիրքը ամբողջությամբ ներկայացնել: Կարելի էր ամեն գիրքը մի 20-25 սերիայով նկարել : Սեզոններով, էլի : 
>  Սկիզբը շատ դուրս եկավ, մնացածը նորմալ էր, եթե չհաշվենք, որ առաջին 10 գլուխները 15 րոպեում ցույց տվեցին )
>  Ջիննի դերասանուհին էլ լավ չէր խաղում: 
>  Հա, մեկ էլ ինձ ներվայնացնում են անունների թարգմանությունները/ձևափոխությունները: Որ մականուն ա լինում, հասկացանք, բայց անուն-ազգանուննե՞րը ... Սլիզնըր.. բա Սնե~գը ((
> 
>  Մեկ էլ մի հատ հարց ունեմ: Դե քանի որ 7-րդ գիրքը մի 20 օր առաջ եմ կարդացել, նոր ա առաջացել հարցս: Ո՞նց եղավ, որ Մալֆոյը իր փայտիկով Դամբլդորի փայտիկը վերցրեց, բայց ուժը փոխանցվեց հենց իր փայտիկին: Իսկ երբ Հարրին չեմ հիշում ում փայտիկով Մալֆոյի փայտիկը վերցրեց, ուժը էլի Մալֆոյի փայտիկի մեջ էր: Չեմ հասկանում: 
>  Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ Սնեյփը հենց սկզբից ինձ համար ամենալուսավոր ու ամենասիրելի կերպարն էր, ու իրա մահը.... 2 օր լացում էի :_


Ես էլ գիտեմ , որ շատ ֆիլմերումա խաղում, ու տեսելել եմ, ուղղակի եդ մեկը հիանալիա, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս անըել Փորֆումերը .
Ասեմ ,որ 6 րդ ից շաաատ գոհ եմ  5ից էի մի քիչ դժգոհում, բաըց անգլերենով նայելուց հետո ուղղակի սիրում եմ, ինչպես բոլոր կինոները, դե էլ գրքերի մասին չխոսեմ.
7րդ գիրքը կարդացել եմ, երբ դեռ մեզ մոտ չեր վաճառվում , ինտերնետից եմ քաշել և անգլերենը և ռուսերենը, չնայաց մի քանի գլուխներ պակասում էին, անգլերենն էի կարդում ու հասկացա, որ ռուսերենով ամբողջ գրքի խորհրդավորությունը կորումա. Մենակ եդ անունները Սնեգգ ,Սլիզնորդ  :Bad:  ահավորա, երբ ռուսերենը կարդում եմ, ջղայնանում եմ, եթե անգլերեն գիրքը ունենայի (ոչ online)եդ կկարդայի ,ՀԱՍՏԱՏ !!!!

Ցավոք հիմա չեմ կարող ինչ որ բան ասել Մալֆոյի փայտիկի ու ուժի մասին, ես հիմա եմ կարդում 7ը, բայց ինչքանով հիշում եմ Դամբլդորն ու Սնեյփը պայմանավորվել էին, որ հենց Սնեյփը սպանի Դամբլդորին, որ վերջինիս փայտիկը մնա Սնեյփին, քանի որ ինչպես բոլորս գիտենք եդ փայտիկը առաջնայիննա, որը Deathly hallows ի մի մասնա. 
Ավելացնեմ, որ մեծ բավականությամբ էի կարդում գրքի Deathly hallows հեքիաթը  :Hands Up:  ու ուղղակի պաշտում եմ J.K Rowling-ին քանի որ ենքան բան է իրար միացրել ու ամեն ինչը սահուն նկարագրել, որը ուղղակի գոյություն չունի, Մեծ երևակայություն ունի նա . :Love: 

Հաաաա , ու վերջում ,հանկարծ գիրքը չկարդաք կինոն գալուց անմիջապես առաջ, հաստատ չեք հավանի ու կբարկանաք  :Tongue:  ես հիմա եմ կարդում, որ էլ չկարդամ .
Հուսամ 7րդի առաջինը արտասահմանում օրիգինալ կտեսնեմ  :Blush:

----------


## Timbaka

> Մեկ էլ մի հատ հարց ունեմ: Դե քանի որ 7-րդ գիրքը մի 20 օր առաջ եմ կարդացել, նոր ա առաջացել հարցս: Ո՞նց եղավ, որ Մալֆոյը իր փայտիկով Դամբլդորի փայտիկը վերցրեց, բայց ուժը փոխանցվեց հենց իր փայտիկին: Իսկ երբ Հարրին չեմ հիշում ում փայտիկով Մալֆոյի փայտիկը վերցրեց, ուժը էլի Մալֆոյի փայտիկի մեջ էր: Չեմ հասկանում:


Փոխանցվում էր ոչ թե փայտիկի ուժը, այլ դրա տերերն էին փոխվում` հաղթելով նախորդ տիրոջը: Երբ Մալֆոյը հաղթեց Դամբլդորին` վերցնելով նրա փայտիկը, նա դարձավ դրա տերը: Իսկ հետո Հարրին հաղթեց Մալֆոյին և ինքը դարձավ այդ փայտիկի տերը, իսկ փայտիկը ենթարկվում էր մենակ տիրոջը:

----------


## Մանուլ

> 7րդ գիրքը կարդացել եմ, երբ դեռ մեզ մոտ չեր վաճառվում , ինտերնետից եմ քաշել և անգլերենը և ռուսերենը, չնայաց մի քանի գլուխներ պակասում էին, անգլերենն էի կարդում ու հասկացա, որ ռուսերենով ամբողջ գրքի խորհրդավորությունը կորումա. Մենակ եդ անունները Սնեգգ ,Սլիզնորդ  ահավորա, երբ ռուսերենը կարդում եմ, ջղայնանում եմ, եթե անգլերեն գիրքը ունենայի (ոչ online)եդ կկարդայի ,ՀԱՍՏԱՏ !!!!


_ 7-րդը անգլերեն 6 օրում եմ կարդացել: Սկսելն էր դժվար (1-ին օրը 10 էջ էի կարդացել), հետո սովորում եմ : Բայց եթե ռուսերեն կարդայի, մի ամիս կքաշեր երևի, չնայած հնարավոր ա որոշ բաներ ավելի լավ հասկանայի: Անունները ձևափոխելու իմաստը երևի երբեք էլ չհասկանամ: Նույն Սնեյփը ռուսերենում Սնեգ է, հայերենում` Սառկեկ ((((_ 




> ՈՒղղակի պաշտում եմ J.K Rowling-ին քանի որ ենքան բան է իրար միացրել ու ամեն ինչը սահուն նկարագրել, որը ուղղակի գոյություն չունի, Մեծ երևակայություն ունի նա .


_ Համաձայն եմ_ 



> Հաաաա , ու վերջում ,հանկարծ գիրքը չկարդաք կինոն գալուց անմիջապես առաջ, հաստատ չեք հավանի ու կբարկանաք  ես հիմա եմ կարդում, որ էլ չկարդամ .
> Հուսամ 7րդի առաջինը արտասահմանում օրիգինալ կտեսնեմ


_ Ճիշտ ա, 6-ի սկիզբը նայելուց 2 օր առաջ կարդացի ու համարյա ոչ մի բան չէր համապատասխանում: Եթե ասենք մի տարի առաջ կարդացած լինեի ու դրանից հետո էլ ոչ մի տող չկարդայի, հնարավոր էր, որ շատ ավելի լավ տպավորություն ստացած լինեի ֆիլմից :_



> Փոխանցվում էր ոչ թե փայտիկի ուժը, այլ դրա տերերն էին փոխվում` հաղթելով նախորդ տիրոջը: Երբ Մալֆոյը հաղթեց Դամբլդորին` վերցնելով նրա փայտիկը, նա դարձավ դրա տերը: Իսկ հետո Հարրին հաղթեց Մալֆոյին և ինքը դարձավ այդ փայտիկի տերը, իսկ փայտիկը ենթարկվում էր մենակ տիրոջը:


 _Էլի լավ չհասկացա: Այսինքն` ընդհանրապես կապ չունի՞, թե որ փայտիկն ա: Երբ Մալֆոյը հաղթեց Դամբլդորին, վերցրե՞ց նրա փայտիկը: Եթե չվերցրեց, ուրեմն երբ Հարրին հաղթեց Մալֆոյին, որը այդ ժամանակ փայտիկի տերն էր, ուրեմն ինքը պիտի ամենաուժեղը լիներ հենց այն փայտիկով, որով հաղթել էր Մալֆոյին:_

----------


## Timbaka

> Էլի լավ չհասկացա: Այսինքն` ընդհանրապես կապ չունի՞, թե որ փայտիկն ա: Երբ Մալֆոյը հաղթեց Դամբլդորին, վերցրե՞ց նրա փայտիկը: Եթե չվերցրեց, ուրեմն երբ Հարրին հաղթեց Մալֆոյին, որը այդ ժամանակ փայտիկի տերն էր, ուրեմն ինքը պիտի ամենաուժեղը լիներ հենց այն փայտիկով, որով հաղթել էր Մալֆոյին:  
> __________________


Ամենաուժեղ փայտիկը մի հատ ա, ու դա Դամբլդորի մոտ էր: Իսկ փայտիկի տերը դառնում ա նա, ով հաղթում ա նախորդ տիրոջը` կապ չունի էդ պահին փայտիկը իրա մոտ ա, թե չէ:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ամենաուժեղ փայտիկը մի հատ ա, ու դա Դամբլդորի մոտ էր: Իսկ փայտիկի տերը դառնում ա նա, ով հաղթում ա նախորդ տիրոջը` կապ չունի էդ պահին փայտիկը իրա մոտ ա, թե չէ:


_ Ստացվում ա, որ 7-րդ գրքի վերջում, երբ Հարրին ու Վալդեմորտը հանդիպում են, ամենաուժեղ փայտիկը Վալդեմորտի մոտ էր, բայց Հարրին էր դրա տերը, հա՞: Բա էդ դեպքում ո՞նց ա Հարրին իր մոտ եղած Մալֆոյի փայտիկով ավելի ուժեղ գտնվում: Կներեք, եթե զզվացրի, իսկապես չեմ հասկանում_

----------


## Timbaka

> Ստացվում ա, որ 7-րդ գրքի վերջում, երբ Հարրին ու Վալդեմորտը հանդիպում են, ամենաուժեղ փայտիկը Վալդեմորտի մոտ էր, բայց Հարրին էր դրա տերը, հա՞:


Հա :Smile: 



> Բա էդ դեպքում ո՞նց ա Հարրին իր մոտ եղած Մալֆոյի փայտիկով ավելի ուժեղ գտնվում: Կներեք, եթե զզվացրի, իսկապես չեմ հասկանում


Նախ Վոլդեմորտը չէր կարող այդ փայտիկի ուժն ամբողջությամբ օգտագործել, որտև ինքը չէր դրա իսկական տերը, և հետո փայտիկը` ճանաչելով Հարրիին որպես իր տիրոջ` գործեց նրա օգտին:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Հա
> 
> Նախ Վոլդեմորտը չէր կարող այդ փայտիկի ուժն ամբողջությամբ օգտագործել, որտև ինքը չէր դրա իսկական տերը, և հետո փայտիկը` ճանաչելով Հարրիին որպես իր տիրոջ` գործեց նրա օգտին:


_ Աաա, երևի հասկացա : Այսինքն` եթե մինչև վաղը էլի ինչ-որ հարց չտամ, ուրեմն հասկացել եմ  Շատ շնորհակալություն  
 Դե հիմա էլ ասեք, թե ինչի էդ Վոլան-դե մորտը Սնեյփիս սպանեց (((     ...............     (Կատակ)_

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս վերջերս ֆանտազիաս խոդ էի տվել, մտածում էի Հարրի Պոտերի ու կախարդական աշխարհի մասին: Ուրեմն նենց ա ստացվում, որ մի քանի հարյուր տարի հետո մարդիկ գլխի են ընգնում, որ աշխարհում տենց բան կա, ու սկսում են գիտական հիմքերով սովորել կախարդությունը: Օրենքներ, հիպոթեզներ, գիտափորձեր, քվանտային ֆիզիկայի կապը կախարդական ուժի հետ, հարաբերականության տեսությունն ու մագիան, նանոտեխնոլոգիական կախարդական փայտիկներ, կախարդանքի ալիքներ ու դաշտեր, Նոբելյան մրցանակ՝ ուժի աղբյուրը պարզելու համար... Ու կախարդանքը դնում են արդյունաբերական արտադրության: Կոնվեյերներով: Ոնց որ վախտին էլեկտրականությունը: Ու հետո սկսվում ա մագլներ-կախարդներ դաժան պատերազմը, որտեղ մագլները կռվում են Գանտլինգի վեցփողանի կախարդական փայտիկ-գնդացիրներով, Ավադա Կեդավրա կրակող տանկերով ու օդում ՄԻԳ-երով կզցնում են ցախավելներով տուֆտա կախարդներին: Կայֆ, նուառ, դաժան, 18+ սցենար էր: Վոլդեմորտներին մարդիկ պաչկեքով էին հնձում:

----------

Արամ (13.08.2009), Տրիբուն (26.08.2009)

----------


## cat10027

> Ամենաուժեղ փայտիկը մի հատ ա, ու դա Դամբլդորի մոտ էր: Իսկ փայտիկի տերը դառնում ա նա, ով հաղթում ա նախորդ տիրոջը` կապ չունի էդ պահին փայտիկը իրա մոտ ա, թե չէ:


Ես ուղղակի մի բան չեմ հասկանում, երևի որ նօրից կարդամ 7րդ գիրքը կհասկանամ, ուղղակի ինչքան հիշում եմ , Դամբլդորը դիտմամբ էր ստիպում Սնեյփին որ իրեն սպանի, որպեսզի իր փայտիկը անցնի Սնեյփին,  Բայց չեմ հասկանում ինչպես Դրակոյի փայտիկը դարձավ ամենաուժեղը, եթե Դրակոն չի սպանել Դամբլդորին??Իսկ ինչքանով ես հիշում եմ, առաջնային փայտիկի տերերը միշտ վախի մեջ էին ապրում, քանի որ իրենց պետք է սպանեին, որ տիրանային փայտիկին... Ու յետո ինչպես Հարրին հաղթեց Դրակոյին??

----------


## cat10027

[quote=Մանուլ;1770396]_ 7-րդը անգլերեն 6 օրում եմ կարդացել: Սկսելն էր դժվար (1-ին օրը 10 էջ էի կարդացել), հետո սովորում եմ : Բայց եթե ռուսերեն կարդայի, մի ամիս կքաշեր երևի, չնայած հնարավոր ա որոշ բաներ ավելի լավ հասկանայի: Անունները ձևափոխելու իմաստը երևի երբեք էլ չհասկանամ: Նույն Սնեյփը ռուսերենում Սնեգ է, հայերենում` Սառկեկ ((((_ 



_ Համաձայն եմ_ 


_ Ճիշտ ա, 6-ի սկիզբը նայելուց 2 օր առաջ կարդացի ու համարյա ոչ մի բան չէր համապատասխանում: Եթե ասենք մի տարի առաջ կարդացած լինեի ու դրանից հետո էլ ոչ մի տող չկարդայի, հնարավոր էր, որ շատ ավելի լավ տպավորություն ստացած լինեի ֆիլմից :_


Ես էլ անգլերեն ավելի լավ էի հասկանում, քան ասենք ռուսերեն, բայց ասեմ ,որ ամբողջը անգլերեն չեմ կարդացել, բայց նույն արագությամբ եմ կարդացել և ռուսերեն գլուխները և անգլերեն, չնայած քոմփով կարդալը աչքերին վատ ա , բայց .... :Hands Up:  5 և 6 գրքերը 3 օրում եմ կարդացել, քանի որ այնքան հետաքրքիր էր, որ ուղղակի անհնար էր գրքից կտրվելը ...
Մարդկանց , գետերի .... անունները Ընդհանրապես չեն թարգմանվում, դրա համար չպետք էի թարգմանեին անունները ...
Ես էլ 5 իգալուց էի կարդացել, բացի դրանից ահավոր էր որակը կինոթատրոնում, և ձայնը և պատկերը, որը ահավոր ինձ հիասթափացրեց......

----------


## helium

Նախ ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր պրեմիերային եկել էին ֆիլմը դիտելու, իրոք լավ ուրախ անցավ միասին։ Կներեք ուշ գրելու համար, ուղղակի համակարգիչս անջատված էր ժամանակավորապես։

Իսկ հիմա ֆիլմի մասին․․․գեղեցիկ էր նկարահանված, լավ օպերատորական աշխատանք, էֆֆեկտներ և այլն և այլն, այո, դրանք շատ գովելի էին։ Ճիշտն ասած, ես երբևէ չեմ լսել, որ նման մասշտաբի ֆլիմեր այդ առումով թերանային  :Wink:  Ինչ-ինչ, բայց համակարգչային անիմատորները այնտեղ լավ են աշխատում անկախ ռեժիսորից և սցենարիստից  :Cool: ։

Լսել եմ կարծիքներ գիրքը չկարդացած մարկանցից և ասեմ, որ բավականին գոհ են։ Գիրքը չկարդացած մարդու համար թեթև ֆանտաստիկ ֆիլմ էր․․․

Իսկ ես4-րդ ֆիլմից սկսած ապրում եմ իմ հերթական հիասթափությունը։ Ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ հնարավոր չէ 2.30-ի մեջ ողջ սյուժեն տեղավորել, բայց այս դեպքում ուղղակի ապշեցուցիչ աղավաղել էին կերպարներին :Angry2:  Երբեմն այնպիսի տպավորություն էր լինում, որ հերթական ամերիկյան թինեյջերական կատակերգություն եմ նայում դեբիլ դեռահասների մասին։ Սիրահարված Ռոնը  գոմիկի էր նման, ֆիլմը լցրել էին զավեշտալի դրվագներով, այնինչ դա չպետք է լիներ ֆիլմի հիմքում։ Գիրքը կարդալիս ամեն ինչ շատ զուսպ և գեղեցիկ էր նկարագրված։ Կարելի էր քիչ քաղցրավենիք ուտել "2-ի մեջտեղում նստած" և ասենք նորմալ բացատրել, թե օրինակ ինչու է ես ֆիլմը կիսատոհմիկ արքայազն կոչվում :LOL:  Լուրջ եմ ասում, ես խեղճ Սնեյպը վերջում հազիվ մի քանի վայրկյան գտավ, որ ասի, թե ինքն է էտ գրքի տերը ու ընդհանրապես էս սերիան իրա մասին էր, ինչ անենք, որ ռեժիսորը "Friends" սերիալը շատ է սիրում․․․Նույն հաջողությամբ ֆիլմը կարելի էր վերնագրել ասենք "ՀՊ-ն և տրանսպորտացիայի պահարանը" :LOL:  ․․․այդ պահարանի մասին ավելի շատ խոսվեց, քան կ/տոհմիկ արքայազնի մասին։ Դամբլդորի մահը պետք է որ շատ ազդեցիկ լիներ, այնինչ ինձ մոտ նույնիսկ տխրության նշույլ չզգացի։ Հետաքրքրիր է, սովորաբար "լացելու" տեսարանները լավ են ստացվում, իսկ այս անգամ․․․գուցե նրանից էր, որ կոմեդիկ ֆիլմի վերջում ցանկացած դեպքում տրագեդիկ ավարտը էլ իր էֆեկտը չի թողնում․․․

Համենայն դեպս, ես ֆիլմը էլի կնայեի ու էլի մեծ անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասելու հերթական ֆիլմերին  :Smile:

----------

ArmSOAD (22.08.2009), cat10027 (19.08.2009), Hripsimee (20.08.2009)

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Ես ուղղակի մի բան չեմ հասկանում, երևի որ նօրից կարդամ 7րդ գիրքը կհասկանամ, ուղղակի ինչքան հիշում եմ , Դամբլդորը դիտմամբ էր ստիպում Սնեյփին որ իրեն սպանի, որպեսզի իր փայտիկը անցնի Սնեյփին,  Բայց չեմ հասկանում ինչպես Դրակոյի փայտիկը դարձավ ամենաուժեղը, եթե Դրակոն չի սպանել Դամբլդորին??Իսկ ինչքանով ես հիշում եմ, առաջնային փայտիկի տերերը միշտ վախի մեջ էին ապրում, քանի որ իրենց պետք է սպանեին, որ տիրանային փայտիկին... Ու յետո ինչպես Հարրին հաղթեց Դրակոյին??


Կատու ջան, բանը նրանումն է, որ պարտադիր չի սպանել, որ փայտիկը ճանաչի նոր տիրոջ: Մալֆոյը Դամբլդորին ուղղակի հաղթեց դուելում ու տիրացավ փայտիկին:  :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է ֆիլմին, ես չհավանեցի... Դե այսինքն, որպես ֆիլմ իրա էֆֆեկներուվ ու ամեն ինչով, լավն էր: Բայց իմանալով գիրքը, այն էլ անգիր  :Smile:  սյուժեի իմաստվ ահավոր էր:  :Sad: 
Հեչ չէր երեվում,որ աշխարհում ամեն ինչ փոխվում է, որ պատերազմ է, ու նման բաներ: Նենց տպավորություն էր, իբր ֆիլմը Ռոնի սիրային արկածների մասին է: Իսկ ամենաշատը չհավանեցի վերջը: Ոնց որ թե "Մահ  խժռողներն" եկան ամրոց, որ մեծ դահլիճը ավիրեն ու Հագրիդի տունը վառեն: Հակառակորդներն էլ ձեռքերը ծալած նստած էին, ոնց-որ թե դա իրանց չի վերավերվում: Մի խոսքով վերջը լրիվ համը հանեց:
Սնեյփին շաաատ քիչ ցուից տվեցին: Ու ամենակարեվոր վերջի կռիվը չեղավ: Խայտառակություն... :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Երեկ մի անգամ էլ նայեցի էկրանի վրա վեցը: Էսօր էլ տանը մի անգամ էլ չորսը: Համեմատության եզր չկա: Ռեժիսյորին իզուր են փոխել

----------

cat10027 (26.08.2009)

----------


## cat10027

> Երեկ մի անգամ էլ նայեցի էկրանի վրա վեցը: Էսօր էլ տանը մի անգամ էլ չորսը: Համեմատության եզր չկա: Ռեժիսյորին իզուր են փոխել


Համաձայն եմ ամբողջովին... ես նույնիսկ կասեի , որ 3 ի ռեժիսյոր Ալֆոնսոն  ուղղակի այն էր նկարել ֆլիմում ինչ ես ինքս կպատկերացնեի, ու եթե դիտել եք հենց այդ ֆիլմի additional materials ապա կհամողվեք ,որ Ռոլլինգը շատ է հավանում նրա մտքերը, ու ասում, որ նա ճիշտ իր պես է մտածում,  ու շատ մեծ երևակայություն ունի... Ու հավանաբար այդ ֆիլմը ավելի շատ եմ սիրում մնացածից , քանի որ Ալֆոնսոն պնդել էր , որպեսզի անտառային տեսարանները նկարահանվերին Իռլանդիայի իրական անտառներում :Hands Up: .
Համենայն դեպս ասեմ, որ Դավիդ Յեյտսը վատ չի նկարում, ուղղակի նրա ֆիլմերում մի քիչ բացակայում է այն խորհրդավորությունը , որոնք կային մնացաց 4 ում  :Think: . Երեվի նրա իսկ երևակայության բացակայությունն է մեղավոր????

----------


## cat10027

Վերջերս իմացա, որ մի նոր ֆիլմ է էկրանների վրա դուրս եկել(երևի 2 ամիս արաջ)
Twilight անվամբ , ու ասում էին որ շատ հանրահայտ է ինչպես Հարրի Փոթթերը , ես էլ որոշեցի անյել, ու միայն կարող եմ ասել, որ շատ հիանալի ֆիլմ է ,ու բոլորին խորհուրդ կտայի նայել...  :Smile:

----------


## masivec

> Վերջերս իմացա, որ մի նոր ֆիլմ է էկրանների վրա դուրս եկել(երևի 2 ամիս արաջ)
> Twilight անվամբ , ու ասում էին որ շատ հանրահայտ է ինչպես Հարրի Փոթթերը , ես էլ որոշեցի անյել, ու միայն կարող եմ ասել, որ շատ հիանալի ֆիլմ է ,ու բոլորին խորհուրդ կտայի նայել...


2 ամիս՞ :Xeloq:  :Shok:  :Think:

----------


## Yevuk

> Վերջերս իմացա, որ մի նոր ֆիլմ է էկրանների վրա դուրս եկել(երևի 2 ամիս արաջ)
> Twilight անվամբ , ու ասում էին որ շատ հանրահայտ է ինչպես Հարրի Փոթթերը , ես էլ որոշեցի անյել, ու միայն կարող եմ ասել, որ շատ հիանալի ֆիլմ է ,ու բոլորին խորհուրդ կտայի նայել...


Մեր ամբողջ համալսարանը հիմա էտ գիրքնա կարդում, բայց ես չեմ էլ պատրաստվում, քանի որ ֆենթզի-մենթզի չեմ սիրում… Կինոն էլ մոտ 1 ամիս առաջ արբանյակայինով լիքը ցույց էին տալիս… Չնայեցի, բայց նայողներ եղել են, դուրները չի եկել

----------


## cat10027

Բոլորդ կարող եք  քվեարկել Harry Potter And The Half-Blood Prince ֆիլմի օգտին այս կայքում
http://www.spike.com/event/scream200...category/33663

----------


## cat10027

> Մեր ամբողջ համալսարանը հիմա էտ գիրքնա կարդում, բայց ես չեմ էլ պատրաստվում, քանի որ ֆենթզի-մենթզի չեմ սիրում… Կինոն էլ մոտ 1 ամիս առաջ արբանյակայինով լիքը ցույց էին տալիս… Չնայեցի, բայց նայողներ եղել են, դուրները չի եկել


Դե ամեն մարդ իր նախընտրություններն ունի.. այնպես որ դու կարող ես չկարդալ :Tongue:

----------


## helium

Twilight ֆիլմը վաղուց եմ նայել ու ասեմ, որ շատ եմ հավանել։ Ի դեպ, նկարահանված է  ֆիլմի միայն առաջին կեսը, իսկ շարունակությունն ընթացքի մեջ է։ Նոյեմբերի 19-ին կլինի պրեմիերան Ռուսաստանում։  :Smile:

----------

cat10027 (04.09.2009)

----------


## helium

Պարզեցի, որ գիրքը ոչ թե 2, այլ 4 մասից է բաղկացած, այնպես որ ֆիլմը միայն 1/4-րդն է  :LOL:

----------


## cat10027

> Պարզեցի, որ գիրքը ոչ թե 2, այլ 4 մասից է բաղկացած, այնպես որ ֆիլմը միայն 1/4-րդն է


 :LOL:   Ինչի դու չգիտեիր???  հենց ֆիլմի վերջում գրում է ում գրքի հիման վրա է նկարահանված ու եդպես իմացա որ 4 մասիցա, ուղղակի մի հատ էլ կա , որնը հեղինակը չի վերջացրել, կոչվում է Midnight Sun , դա արդեն պատմում է Edward-ի զգացողությունները , երբ Bella ին հանդիպեց !!! Երևի թե նկատել ես , որ աղջիկն է պատմում իր մտքերը, զգացողությեունները  :Smile:

----------


## helium

Չէ, միայն վերջերս իմացա, երբ ուզում էի աուդիոգիրքը լսել  :Blush: ։ Հիմա առաջին մասն եմ լսում ու ասեմ, որ ֆիլմը լրիվ գրքին համապատասխան է հանված։ Մինչև մնացածները նկարահանվեն, ես արդեն բոլորն էլ լսած կլինեմ։  :Hands Up:

----------


## cat10027

> Չէ, միայն վերջերս իմացա, երբ ուզում էի աուդիոգիրքը լսել ։ Հիմա առաջին մասն եմ լսում ու ասեմ, որ ֆիլմը լրիվ գրքին համապատասխան է հանված։ Մինչև մնացածները նկարահանվեն, ես արդեն բոլորն էլ լսած կլինեմ։


 :Wink:  Հա ես էլ եմ քաշել անգլերենը ու լսում եմ դրա հետ զուգահեռ կարդում եմ անգլերենը, արդեն 3 րդ գիրքն եմ վերջացնում, հեսա 4րդը կկարդամ.
Ճիշտ ես շատ գրքին նման են նկարահանում, դեռ ավելին, ավելի լավա, քան գիրքը....
Տեսնելով դա, մտաշծում եմ չեն կարող Հարրին էլ եդպես նկարեն?? Ուղղակի Փոթերի հետ համեմատած գիքրը շաաատ թույլա գրած (որ 3րդին հասնես կհասկանաս) ու եդքան ել ֆանտաստիկա չկա ինչքան Հարրի մեջա  :Smile:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Հա ես էլ եմ քաշել անգլերենը ու լսում եմ դրա հետ զուգահեռ կարդում եմ անգլերենը, արդեն 3 րդ գիրքն եմ վերջացնում, հեսա 4րդը կկարդամ.
> Ճիշտ ես շատ գրքին նման են նկարահանում, դեռ ավելին, ավելի լավա, քան գիրքը....
> Տեսնելով դա, մտաշծում եմ չեն կարող Հարրին էլ եդպես նկարեն?? Ուղղակի Փոթերի հետ համեմատած գիքրը շաաատ թույլա գրած (որ 3րդին հասնես կհասկանաս) ու եդքան ել ֆանտաստիկա չկա ինչքան Հարրի մեջա


 Էրեխեք,երեկ էդ twilight-ի առաջին կինոն նայեցի , էտ ինչ անկապություն էր... :Sad: 
Անկեղծ ասած չեմ հասկանում,թե ինչովա էդքան մարդկանց դուր գալիս :Xeloq: 
Ինչ որա, էկեք թեմայից չշեղվենք , եթե ուզում եք , հատուկ թեմա բացենք :Wink:

----------


## cat10027

> Էրեխեք,երեկ էդ twilight-ի առաջին կինոն նայեցի , էտ ինչ անկապություն էր...
> Անկեղծ ասած չեմ հասկանում,թե ինչովա էդքան մարդկանց դուր գալիս
> Ինչ որա, էկեք թեմայից չշեղվենք , եթե ուզում եք , հատուկ թեմա բացենք


Ինձ դուր է գալիս վամպիռի ուժեղ սերը դեպի այդ աղջիկը :Smile:  երեվի շատերինա այդ ֆիլմը հենց այդ պատճառով դուր գալիս... ու դերասանները իսկապես լավ են խաղում..

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ինձ դուր է գալիս վամպիռի ուժեղ սերը դեպի այդ աղջիկը երեվի շատերինա այդ ֆիլմը հենց այդ պատճառով դուր գալիս... ու դերասանները իսկապես լավ են խաղում..


 Իսկ ինձ դա անհեթեթա թվում :Xeloq: 
 Ու ամենից անհեթեթն այն էր , որ աղջիկը իմանալով , որ Եդվարդը վամպիր է , միևնույն է շարունակում էր նրա հետ հանդիպել` իմանալով,որ տղան ամեն վայրկյան կարող է իրեն ուտել :Shok: 
 Մի խոսքով երևի թե ֆիլմը խիստ ռոմանտիկների համար է :Xeloq:

----------


## helium

> տղան ամեն վայրկյան կարող է իրեն ուտել


Ավելի ճիշտ խմել  :LOL: 
Ախր նրանք սիրում էին միմյանց․․․եվ այդպես առյուծը սիրեց գառնուկին․․․ :Blush:

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս ամեն ինչը Հարրի Փոթերի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:

----------

Hripsimee (06.12.2009), Kita (15.09.2009), masivec (15.09.2009), Արամ (15.09.2009), Մանուլ (15.09.2009)

----------


## helium

> Էս ամեն ինչը Հարրի Փոթերի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:


Գլխավոր դերակատարը Սեդրիկ Դիգգորին է  :Wink:  :LOL: 

Համենայն դեպս համամիտ եմ, այս քննարկման համար նոր թեմա պետք է բացել :Ok:

----------


## cat10027

> Մի խոսքով երևի թե ֆիլմը խիստ ռոմանտիկների համար է


 :LOL: հաաաաա հաստատ!!!!  :Tongue:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Նայեք ինչ գտա  :Smile:   Տարօրինակ է, չէ, տեսնել Հարրիին Վոլդեմորտի կողքին  :LOL: 
Րալֆ Ֆայնս, Հելենա Բոնեմ Քարթեր, Մայքլ Գեմբըն ու Դանիել Ռեդքլիֆ





Շատ էի զարմացել, երբ տեսա Րալֆ Ֆայնսին Վելդեմորտի դերում  :Blush:  Նույնիսկ մի քիչ հիասթափվել էի, որովհետև նրան Անգլիական Պացիենտ ֆիլմից էի դեռ հավանում ու դրական հերոս էր ինձ համար...
Իսկ Հելենա Բոնեմ Քարթերի համար ուշքս գնում է դեռ Մարտական Ակումբ ֆիլմից... մռութ ա  :Love: 

Շաբաթ օրը գնում եմ մի հատ էլ մեծ էկրանին նայեմ ֆիլմը... Հրավիրում եմ բոլորին միանալ...  :Smile:

----------

cat10027 (18.09.2009), helium (22.09.2009), Հայկօ (17.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Եւս մեկ նորություն  :Smile:  Universal Orlando Resort և Warner Bros հայտարարել են, որ 2010 ի գարնանը կբացվի թեմատիկ հանգստի գոտի: Ասում են, որ լինելու է Հոգվարթսը, Հոգսմիթը, տարբեր ատրակցիոններ ու զվարճանքներ, կախարդական միաջավայր... 

Էհ՜    :Love:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Շաբաթ օրը գնում եմ մի հատ էլ մեծ էկրանին նայեմ ֆիլմը... Հրավիրում եմ բոլորին միանալ...


Եթե հեռավոր երկրներից էդ օրը շուտ վերադառնամ, կմիանամ  :Smile: :

----------


## cat10027

> Եւս մեկ նորություն  Universal Orlando Resort և Warner Bros հայտարարել են, որ 2010 ի գարնանը կբացվի թեմատիկ հանգստի գոտի: Ասում են, որ լինելու է Հոգվարթսը, Հոգսմիթը, տարբեր ատրակցիոններ ու զվարճանքներ, կախարդական միաջավայր... 
> 
> Էհ՜


Ohhh NOOOOOO!!!!  ՈՐՏԵՂԱ ԼԻՆԵԼՈՒ ԳԻՏԵՍ? Ամերիկա???թե անգլիա?

----------


## cat10027

> Շատ էի զարմացել, երբ տեսա Րալֆ Ֆայնսին Վելդեմորտի դերում  Նույնիսկ մի քիչ հիասթափվել էի, որովհետև նրան Անգլիական Պացիենտ ֆիլմից էի դեռ հավանում ու դրական հերոս էր ինձ համար...
> Իսկ Հելենա Բոնեմ Քարթերի համար ուշքս գնում է դեռ Մարտական Ակումբ ֆիլմից... մռութ ա 
> 
> Շաբաթ օրը գնում եմ մի հատ էլ մեծ էկրանին նայեմ ֆիլմը... Հրավիրում եմ բոլորին միանալ...


Ես էլ եմ Վոլդեմորթի դերասանին հավանում շատ հաճելիա ամեն ֆիլմում.. ու կասեի շաաաատ լավա կատարում իրա դերը Հարրիում.. տեսել եմ additional materials goblet of fire  ու հիանալի ձևով է կատարում դերը,զգալով...
Հելենան նույնպես իմ սիրելիներից է , շատ ֆիլմերումա վատ դերեր կարարել.. ու երեվի ամենադժվար բանն է վատ դերը հենց կատարելը...

Ֆիլմի համար մեց հաճույքով կմիանայի եթե անգլերեն լիներ բայց ափսոս..
3րդ անգամ ռւսերեն չեմ ուզում նայել :Ok:

----------


## cat10027

Հաաաա , mails ստուգեցի ու տեսա, ինձ էլ է այդ նորությունը եկել այդ հանգստի գոտու մասին.. 
http://www.universalorlando.com/harr...t_look_uo.html
այս լինկով կարող եք տեսնել:

----------


## cat10027

Ամերիկայում է լինելու , Ֆլօրիդա նահանգում .. Ովքեր պլաններ ունեն գնալու ամերիակ ինձ թվում է շանսը աբց չեն թողնի..

----------


## helium

Ուզում եմ գնալ :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: ․․․ ինչ հավես կլինի․․․պետքա փող հավաքել աչքիս  :LOL:

----------


## Hripsimee

http://www.kino-govno.com/comments/24486

Deathly Hallows-ի  առաջին կիսատրեյլերը , խորհուրդ կտամ նայեք :Smile:  
Ինձ դուր եկավ

----------

Adam (06.12.2009), Albus (07.12.2009), cat10027 (08.12.2009), helium (06.12.2009), Jarre (06.12.2009), Աշխեն (07.12.2009)

----------


## helium

Նոր թրեյլեր Deathly Hallows-ից  :Love:

----------

Hripsimee (08.06.2010)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Նոր թրեյլեր Deathly Hallows-ից


Լավնա շատ , մանավանդ Հարիի ու Ռոնի կռվի պահը
էս էլ Օլռանդոյի ատրակցիոն պարկից , շրջագայություն  Հոգսմիթի խանութներով՝

----------


## LoK®

Գուշակեք ով` ով է  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (23.09.2010), helium (23.09.2010), Hripsimee (11.11.2010), Հայկօ (23.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.09.2010)

----------


## LoK®

Էս էլ թարմ տրեյլեր  :Smile: 




Եթե ջնջած լինեն յութուբից, այստեղ կա:

----------

Albus (23.09.2010), ArmSOAD (27.09.2010), Chuk (23.09.2010), helium (23.09.2010), Yeghoyan (23.09.2010)

----------


## Hripsimee

Մալֆոյների  առանձնատունը
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EXn5Yoa_nU
  Վրանում Հարիի ու Ռոնի կռիվը
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxC8Y-diEjg
  Կսենոֆոլիուս Լագվուդը պատմում է մահվան երեք պարգևների մասին
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNUJc...layer_embedded

----------

Chuk (12.11.2010), helium (11.11.2010), LoK® (11.11.2010)

----------


## Արամ

երբ կարանք քաշենք?

----------


## helium

Քաշելը չգիտեմ, բայց ես մեծ հույսեր եմ փայփայում, որ ամսվա վերջ կինոթատրոնում կցուցադրվի...

----------

LoK® (19.11.2010)

----------


## Albus

Արդեն նորմալ որակով առաջին 36 րոպեն ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ կա ինտերնետում, եթե կարող եք դիմացեք գայթակղությանը  :Smile:

----------


## Lord

ժող ովա գալի նայելու, կինոթատրոն, ակումբով, համել միատ իրար կտեսնեք, իրականում քննարկեք, տրայլերնեը ցույց կտաք :LOL: , հավես կլինի :Smile:

----------

Jarre (20.11.2010), Kita (19.11.2010), VisTolog (20.11.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Հենց նոր նայեցի: Եթե չհաշվել ձախից նստած անհավատալի մեծ չափսերի դույլից ինքնամոռաց պոպկորն /ադիբուդի/ հուփ տվող տոտային, ժամանակն անցավ շատ լավ: 

Ինչ վերաբերվումա բուն ֆիլմին` ամենաշատը դուր էկավ մահվան ու երեք եղբայրների մասին հեքիաթի պահը, շատ լավ էր նկարահանած: Բայց դե մնացած ֆիլմն էլ` եթե մի քանի տարի առաջ ասեին, որ տենց ուշադիր ու լարված Հարրի Փոթթեր եմ նայելու (նամանավանդ գիրքը կարդացած լինելով), չէի հավատա: Բայց դե արի ու տես:

----------

Kna (01.12.2010), LoK® (20.11.2010)

----------


## cat10027

Ես զանգահարել եմ կինոմոսկվա, ասաց դեկտեմբերի սկզբին ե գալու . այնպես որ պետք է սպասենք, ու էկրանի վրա վայելենք, ասում են սա ամենալավն է մյուսներից,,, …

----------


## Արամ

Եթե ամբողջ ֆիլմը նորմալ որակով ինեթում կա, լինկ փլիզ..

----------


## Հայկօ

> Եթե ամբողջ ֆիլմը նորմալ որակով ինեթում կա, լինկ փլիզ..


Նորմալ որակով հիմա հաստատ չես գտնի, բայց CamRip-ը կարող ես քաշել *այստեղից*:

----------

Արամ (21.11.2010)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Արդեն նորմալ որակով առաջին 36 րոպեն ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ կա ինտերնետում, եթե կարող եք դիմացեք գայթակղությանը


Լինկը կտա՞ս :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Նորմալ որակով հիմա հաստատ չես գտնի, բայց CamRip-ը կարող ես քաշել *այստեղից*:


չի աշխատում լինկը :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

> չի աշխատում լինկը


Հա, ստուգեցի, ջնջել են: Երևի հեղինակային իրավունքի հետ կապված ինչ-որ բան ա: Տարօրինակ ա. rutor-ում տենց բան հլը չէի նկատել:

----------


## helium

> ժող ովա գալի նայելու, կինոթատրոն, ակումբով, համել միատ իրար կտեսնեք, իրականում քննարկեք, տրայլերնեը ցույց կտաք, հավես կլինի


Ես ու եւս 5 «ՀՊ»-սերներ պատրաստվում ենք հայաստանյան պրեմիերային գնալ, բոլոր ցանկացողները կարող են միանալ մեզ, շատով ուրախ եւ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (22.11.2010), Lord (26.11.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նայել եեեեեմ, նայել եեեեեեմ  :Hands Up: 

Վեցերորդ, ոչ էնքան հաջողված մասից հետո, յոթերորդ մասի առաջին մասը արտակարագ լավ ա նկարահանված: Էֆեկտներ, գժոտ տեսարաններ, քվիդիչ, դինոզավր գրեթե չկա, բայց փոխարենը նկարահանել են գրքին շաաաատ մոտ, ու էրեխեքն էլ արդեն նաև դերասանական տաղանդ են ցույց տալիս, բացի փայտիկներով խաղեր տալուց: Նույնիսկ Գարիկի մոտ ա խաղը ստացվում: 

Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, սպասելիքներս էլ լրիվ արդարացան: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ վերջին մասին` հունիսին կամ հուլիսին:

----------

Hripsimee (22.11.2010), Kna (01.12.2010), Leo Negri (22.11.2010), LoK® (22.11.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Նայել եեեեեմ, նայել եեեեեեմ 
> 
> Վեցերորդ, ոչ էնքան հաջողված մասից հետո, յոթերորդ մասի առաջին մասը արտակարագ լավ ա նկարահանված: Էֆեկտներ, գժոտ տեսարաններ, քվիդիչ, դինոզավր գրեթե չկա, բայց փոխարենը նկարահանել են գրքին շաաաատ մոտ, ու էրեխեքն էլ արդեն նաև դերասանական տաղանդ են ցույց տալիս, բացի փայտիկներով խաղեր տալուց: Նույնիսկ Գարիկի մոտ ա խաղը ստացվում: 
> 
> Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, սպասելիքներս էլ լրիվ արդարացան: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ վերջին մասին` հունիսին կամ հուլիսին:


որտեղ և ոնց ես նայել ?  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> որտեղ և ոնց ես նայել ?


Էկրանների վրա .. ամսի 18-ից լրիվ ռելիզ ա արած ալամ աշխարհում:

----------


## Dayana

> Էկրանների վրա .. ամսի 18-ից լրիվ ռելիզ ա արած ալամ աշխարհում:


Էդ ձեր ալամ աշխարհը մեր Հայաստանի հետ մի համեմատեք   :Beee:

----------

Jarre (23.11.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ ձեր ալամ աշխարհը մեր Հայաստանի հետ մի համեմատեք


Մեր մեջ ասած, էտ ալամ աշխարհը, որտեղ ես ֆիլմը դիտել եմ, աշխարհի հետույքն ա: Ուղղակի ի տարբերություն հայրենյաց կինոբիզնեսի, մի հատ Երևանից փոքր ու հինգ անգամ աղքատ քաղաքում հինգ գործող կինոթատրոն կա, յուրաքանչյուրը երկու դահլիճով, ուր բոլոր նոր ֆիլմերը Եվրոպային ու ԱՄՆ-ին գրեթե հավասար ցուցադրվում են:

----------

Albus (23.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Մեր մեջ ասած, էտ ալամ աշխարհը, որտեղ ես ֆիլմը դիտել եմ, աշխարհի հետույքն ա: Ուղղակի ի տարբերություն հայրենյաց կինոբիզնեսի, մի հատ Երևանից փոքր ու հինգ անգամ աղքատ քաղաքում հինգ գործող կինոթատրոն կա, յուրաքանչյուրը երկու դահլիճով, ուր բոլոր նոր ֆիլմերը Եվրոպային ու ԱՄՆ-ին գրեթե հավասար ցուցադրվում են:


Էհ Տրիբուն եղբայր, էլի եկանք նույն էշի պոչի պատմությանը հասանք:

 Բայց մենք անկոտրում ենք, ու կսպասենք մինչև մեր կինոթատրոններն էլ հնարավորություն ունենան ցուցադրելու:  :Pioneer:

----------


## Kna

Այսօր վերջապես կարողացա գնալ կինոթատրոն և դիտել: Հրաշալի էր նկարված, բավականին հավատարիմ էին մնացել գրքին և հենք դրանում էր իրենց հաջողությունը, մի քանի հատվածներ հատկապես լավ էին նկարված: Վերջին վեցերորդ ֆիլմի հիասթափությունից հետո իսկապես վերադարձ էր դեպի Ռոուլինգի կախարդական աշխարհ: Արժի դիտել:

----------

Hripsimee (23.11.2010), Kita (23.11.2010), Տրիբուն (23.11.2010)

----------


## Արամ

աչէներդ լույս, հիմա քաշում եմ
http://rutor.org/torrent/79281/garri...part-1-2010-ts

ՏՍ որակով :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------


## Արամ

> ՏՍ որակով


ապուշները TS-ը ու  CamRIP-ը չեն տարբերում,  CamRIP ա

----------


## helium

Ժո՜ղ, ասում են դեկտեմբերի 5-ից սկսվելու է ցուցադրությունը: Մենք պատրաստվում ենք տոմսեր պատվիրել ամսի 5-ի հենց առաջին ցուցադրության համար /եթե իհարկե հնարավոր լինի/: Եթե հաստատ միացողներ կան, գրեք, որ իմանանք քանի հատ պատվիրենք  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (30.11.2010), Jarre (30.11.2010), Lord (01.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.12.2010)

----------


## Kna

Նայեք, որ քննարկենք: :Smile:

----------


## helium

Ուռա՜, վաղը գնում ենք նայելու /դեկտեմբերի 4-ն/  :Hands Up:  Երեկոյան ցուցադրությունը ժամը 21:00-ին է, այնպես որ եկողները լինեն Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի մոտ 10 պակաս  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Ուռա՜, վաղը գնում ենք նայելու /դեկտեմբերի 4-ն/  Երեկոյան ցուցադրությունը ժամը 21:00-ին է, այնպես որ եկողները լինեն Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի մոտ 10 պակաս


 Իսկ ես արդեն տոմսերը ունեմ :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (03.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Իսկ ես արդեն տոմսերը ունեմ


Ես էլ  :Tongue:

----------


## Kita

> Ես էլ


Որ շարքն եք? :Jpit:

----------


## Jarre

> Որ շարքն եք?


9-րդ շարք, 12-14, իսկ դո՞ւք

----------


## Հայկօ

> 9-րդ շարք, 12-14, իսկ դո՞ւք


Հետևից հաշված՝ չորրորդ թե հինգերորդ շարք, մեջտեղի երկու տեղեր  :Smile: :

Հ.Գ. Ցավակցում եմ 10-րդ շարքի էն մարդուն, ում տեղը քո հետևում ա  :LOL: : Կարող ա՞ մենք ենք, Կիտ  :Scare: :

----------

Jarre (04.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.12.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կարո՞ղ ա վաղը հնարավոր լինի տոմս ճարել, թե վերջացել ա  :Sad:

----------


## Kita

> 9-րդ շարք, 12-14, իսկ դո՞ւք


 Մենք 4-րդ շարք, 13-14 :Jpit: 



> Հետևից հաշված՝ չորրորդ թե հինգերորդ շարք, մեջտեղի երկու տեղեր :
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ցավակցում եմ 10-րդ շարքի էն մարդուն, ում տեղը քո հետևում ա : Կարող ա՞ մենք ենք, Կիտ :


Չէ  Հանգիստ :Jpit: 




> Կարո՞ղ ա վաղը հնարավոր լինի տոմս ճարել, թե վերջացել ա


Առավոտ գնա առ :Smile:

----------

Jarre (04.12.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կարո՞ղ ա վաղը հնարավոր լինի տոմս ճարել, թե վերջացել ա


Մենք մոտ յոթ անց կես ենք առել. դահլիճի կեսից ավելը դեռ ազատ էր:

----------

Jarre (04.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Ամենաշատը Հերմիոնայի պայսուակիկը հավանեցի.....  :Love:

----------

Hripsimee (05.12.2010), Kita (05.12.2010)

----------


## Hripsimee

Շատ լավն էր…Երևի Փիլիսոփայական քարից հետո ամենալավ էկրանիզացումն էր Հարի Փոթերի

----------


## Հայկօ

_[դանդաղ ու հանդիսավոր քարշ ա տալիս Պոտերերգության բազալտե գերեզմանաքարը]_

Ախմախություն էր:

_[քարը ծանր դմփոցով գցում ա գերեզմանի վրա, նստում ա վրան՝ հանգստանալու]_

Ձանձրալի, ծամծմված, վերջնականապես ձանձխած, անհետաքրքիր, չնայվող:

_[փոշմանում ա, քարը հանում ա ու տեղում աղ ա ցանում, որ էդտեղ ոչ մի բան չաճի]_

Warner Bros.-ը քառասունութ ատմոսֆեր ճնշումով *կթում* ա հայտնի եռյակին:

----------


## helium

Լավն էր, հավանեցի. 6-րդի նման դեռահասական տափակ կատակերգության չէին վերածել, մի տեսակ մռայլ մթնոլորտը լրիվ համապատասխանում էր նրան, ինչ ես էի պատկերացնում գիրքն ընթերցելիս: Բացի այդ, գրքի մեջ հորքրուքսների փնտրման սկզբնական մասերը խիստ ձանրալի էին ինձ համար, իսկ ֆիլմում դա էականորեն կրճատել էին /ու լավ էին արել/: Հե-հե...լավ կեսը դեռ առջեւում է  :Wink:

----------

cat10027 (06.12.2010), Hripsimee (05.12.2010), Jarre (06.12.2010), Leo Negri (05.12.2010)

----------


## cat10027

Շատ լավ էր նկարված : Ուղղակի հիանալի էր:Ես ցնցված էի: Էֆֆեկտները շատ լավն էին , առավել ևս հորքրուկսի ոչնչացման պահը և Բատիլդա Բեգշոտին , կերպարը.... ինձ համար այդ պահը շաաատ ցնցող էր գրքում, սակայն ֆիլմում մի քիչ մեղմ էր, բայց երևի թե ավելի լավ, քանի որ կային պահեր , որ ուղղակի սարսուռ էր անցնում մարմնովս....
Շատ հուզիչ էր Հերմիոնայի իր ծնեղնեի ուղեղից իրեն ջնջելու պահը (երևի թե ես մայր եմ դրա համար ինձ վրա այդպես ազդեց այդ պահը), հիանալի  էր հեքիաթի պահը և Հարրիի ու Հերմիոնայի պարելու տեսարանը: Այդ պահին ակամա մոռանում ես ամեն տխուր բան (ֆիլմում):
Եվ մի գաղափար ծագեց իմ մտքում` կրել մահվան շնորհների նշանը: 
Հետո մտածեցի ,որ բոլոր Հարրի Փոթթերականները կարող են այն կրել և մենք կարող ենք իրար ճանաչել այդ նշանով  :Smile: 

Եթե դուք էլ եք ցանկանում  կրել աըդ նշանը կարող եք դիմել ինձ:

----------

Hripsimee (06.12.2010), Jarre (06.12.2010), Kna (06.12.2010)

----------


## helium

Ես ցուցադրությանը եկել էի Գրֆֆինդորի շարֆով, ձեռքիս մահվան նշանն էի մեծ նկարել ու բռնել էի կախարդական փայտիկ...համա թե Փոթթերասերները ինձ ճանաչեցին  :Cool:

----------

Hripsimee (06.12.2010), Jarre (06.12.2010), Kna (06.12.2010)

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ես ցուցադրությանը եկել էի Գրֆֆինդորի շարֆով, ձեռքիս մահվան նշանն էի մեծ նկարել ու բռնել էի կախարդական փայտիկ...համա թե Փոթթերասերները ինձ ճանաչեցին


 Հարիի ու Հերմիոնայի պարը իսկականից շաատ լավն էր ու նաև շաատ դուրս էկավ Կախարդության նախարարության տեսարանը,շատ դինամիկ էր ու հումորով :Smile:

----------

Jarre (06.12.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ես ցուցադրությանը եկել էի Գրֆֆինդորի շարֆով, ձեռքիս մահվան նշանն էի մեծ նկարել ու բռնել էի կախարդական փայտիկ...համա թե Փոթթերասերները ինձ ճանաչեցին


Ամոթ քեզ!!! Իսկական գրիֆֆինդորցին ձեռին մահվան նշան չի նկարի!!!  :LOL:

----------


## helium

> Ամոթ քեզ!!! Իսկական գրիֆֆինդորցին ձեռին մահվան նշան չի նկարի!!!


Լա՛վ-լա՛վ, «շնորհներ» բառն էի մոռացել... :Smile:

----------


## cat10027

Ես ի նկատի ունեի, որ մենք կրեինք այդ նշանը որպես մեդալյոն: Լավգուդի նման  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Կարող եմ հանգիստ խղճով ասեմ, որ սպասելիքներս արդարացել են: Ու, Հայկօ, բեեեե քեզ, քո պատճառով կոտրված սրտով էի գնացել  :Beee: 
Բայց իսկապես լավն էր, ընդհանուր բավական դինամիկ ու աշխույժ, գրքին բավական մոտ էր նկարված: Քիչ մը ձեներն էին ներվայնացնում, շուխուռը շատ էր, բայց էդ ոչինչ: Հաստատ էլի պետք է նայեմ:

----------

Hripsimee (07.12.2010), Տրիբուն (13.12.2010)

----------


## cat10027

Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ նայեցի ֆիլմի օրիգինալը անգլերենով, և տեսա ֆիլմի վերջը  :Angry2:  իսկ Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնում վերջը չտեսա. :Shok:  և շատ էի զարմացել ,որ այդպես անկապ վերջացավ, 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Վոլդեմորտը վերցնում է առաջնային փայտիկը Դամբլդորի մոտից;

----------


## Gayl

> Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ նայեցի ֆիլմի օրիգինալը անգլերենով, և տեսա ֆիլմի վերջը  իսկ Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնում վերջը չտեսա. և շատ էի զարմացել ,որ այդպես անկապ վերջացավ, 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Վոլդեմորտը վերցնում է առաջնային փայտիկը Դամբլդորի մոտից;


Այսինքն Մոսկվան ֆիլմը կիսատ է ցուցադրե՞լ  :Shok:

----------


## LoK®

> Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ նայեցի ֆիլմի օրիգինալը անգլերենով, և տեսա ֆիլմի վերջը  իսկ Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնում վերջը չտեսա. և շատ էի զարմացել ,որ այդպես անկապ վերջացավ, 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Վոլդեմորտը վերցնում է առաջնային փայտիկը Դամբլդորի մոտից;


Որտեղ ե՞ս նայել, ո՞ր մասում ա վերջանում ֆիլմը անգլերեն տարբերակում:
Ըստ *IMDB*-ի վերջանում ա հենց Կինոմոսկվայում ցուցադրված մասում.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*The movie ends shortly after Dobby's death, the trio buries him and then it cuts to a scene of Voldemort taking the elder wand from Dumbledore's grave. He casts a spell into the sky and the movie ends.
Իսկ ֆիլմը իրոք վատ չէր ստացվել, լրիվ համապատասխանում էր իմ` գրիքը կարդալուց ստացված տպավորություններին: Ես էլ երևի ևս մի անգամ նայեմ  :Smile:

----------

Hripsimee (25.12.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Նորից կնայեմ, որովհետև նախ հարմար տեղում չէի նստած, (աջ կողմից հեչ հարմար չի նայելը :Jpit: ) երկրորդ` եթե մի շարք մենակ 20-30 հոգի անչափահաս աղջիկ նստած լինի (տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե որտեղից կարային իրանց բերած լինեին :Think: ) ուրեմն հիհի-ներից հնարավոր չի խուսափել, ինչքան երեխա կա գա ու ամեն կադրի վրա ծիծաղի + պոպկոռնի խրթխրթոցը… :Wacko: 

Ինչքան գիտեմ մինչև ուրբաթ ձմեռային արցակուրդում են երեխեքը: Անցնի, մի օր ցերեկով գնամ, երբ որ իրանք դասի կլինեն: :LOL:  :Jpit: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Չէի ուզում նայեի, որովհետև ասել էին, որ վերջը շատ սադիստական ձևովա վերջանում ու եղունգներդ կրծելով պիտի սպասես հաջորդին: Ինչևէ, լինելով մազոխիստ, ես նայեցի… :LOL:  Ամեն ինչ շատ լավ էր, բայց վերջնական արդյունքի համար պետքա նորից նայեմ… :Smile:

----------

Hripsimee (25.12.2010), Դարք (22.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Նորից կնայեմ, որովհետև նախ հարմար տեղում չէի նստած, (աջ կողմից հեչ հարմար չի նայելը) երկրորդ` եթե մի շարք մենակ 20-30 հոգի անչափահաս աղջիկ նստած լինի (տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե որտեղից կարային իրանց բերած լինեին) ուրեմն հիհի-ներից հնարավոր չի խուսափել, ինչքան երեխա կա գա ու ամեն կադրի վրա ծիծաղի + պոպկոռնի խրթխրթոցը…
> 
> Ինչքան գիտեմ մինչև ուրբաթ ձմեռային արցակուրդում են երեխեքը: Անցնի, մի օր ցերեկով գնամ, երբ որ իրանք դասի կլինեն:


Բա ձեթի հոտը :Bad: 
Լուրջ ուզում ես գնաս նայե՞ս, բա ե՞րբ ենք գնում :LOL:

----------

Դարք (22.12.2010)

----------


## Դարք

ուրբա՞թ... :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> ուրբա՞թ...


Գոնե կիրակի

----------


## Դարք

> Գոնե կիրակի


նեա, երկուշաբթի ծանր օրա.  մինիմում շաբաթ, կամ հինգշաբթի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

> նեա, երկուշաբթի ծանր օրա.  մինիմում շաբաթ, կամ հինգշաբթի


Շաբաթա օրվա վրով արդեն տաս հանդիպում պայմանավորվեցի :LOL: , հլա Վիստին ասա տենանք կգա՞, ինձ էլ ա հետաքրքիր, թե էտ ինչ կինո ա, ես էլ Վիստի կողքը ամենածայրը նստած էի ու բան չհասկացա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Դարք

> Շաբաթա օրվա վրով արդեն տաս հանդիպում պայմանավորվեցի, հլա Վիստին ասա տենանք կգա՞, ինձ էլ ա հետաքրքիր, թե էտ ինչ կինո ա, ես էլ Վիստի կողքը ամենածայրը նստած էի ու բան չհասկացա


ճսրի ինչա, կգա, խելոքա  :Xeloq:

----------

Gayl (22.12.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Շատ անհաջող էր ֆիլմը.. ահավոր հիասթաթված եմ...
Կարող եմ ասել, որ բոլոր ֆիլմերից ամենաանհաջողն է.. ճիշտ է, գիրքն էլ մի բան չէր, բայց ֆիլմն իր որակով էլ է ահավոր զիջում...

Հույս ունեմ՝ մեր օրոք րիմեյք կնկարահանեն... 

հ.գ. Նույնիսկ 5-րդ-ից էլ վատն էր....

----------

Արամ (22.12.2010)

----------


## cat10027

> Այսինքն Մոսկվան ֆիլմը կիսատ է ցուցադրե՞լ


Այո, համենայն դեպս այդ օրը լույսերը ուշ անջատեցին և շուտ միացրեցին ու չտեսա Վոլեմորտը սպիտակ տապանաքարը բացելուց հետո ինչ արեց, դե ի հարկե գիտեի ինչ արեց, բայց չտեսա. Երևի կինոթատրոնի աշխատողը ուզում էր շուտ տուն գնար քներ  :LOL: : Ես միշտ չեմ հասկանում ինչի են  կոմեդիա,թե մելոդրամա լինի լույսերը կանջատեն նոր կմիացնեն , իսկ ֆանտաստիկ կամ action ֆիլմերը միշտ ֆիմի սկեսելուց որոշ ժամանակ հետո են անջատում վերջում էլ մի լավ հիասթափացնում, որ էլ չես ուզում էկրանի վրա ֆիլմ դիտել:պլյուս այն պատճառը ,որը նշեց VisTolog ը, :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> Նորից կնայեմ, որովհետև նախ հարմար տեղում չէի նստած, (աջ կողմից հեչ հարմար չի նայելը) երկրորդ` եթե մի շարք մենակ 20-30 հոգի անչափահաս աղջիկ նստած լինի (տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե որտեղից կարային իրանց բերած լինեին) ուրեմն հիհի-ներից հնարավոր չի խուսափել, ինչքան երեխա կա գա ու ամեն կադրի վրա ծիծաղի + պոպկոռնի խրթխրթոցը…
> 
> Ինչքան գիտեմ մինչև ուրբաթ ձմեռային արձակուրդում են երեխեքը: Անցնի, մի օր ցերեկով գնամ, երբ որ իրանք դասի կլինեն:
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Չէի ուզում նայեի, որովհետև ասել էին, որ վերջը շատ սադիստական ձևովա վերջանում ու եղունգներդ կրծելով պիտի սպասես հաջորդին: Ինչևէ, լինելով մազոխիստ, ես նայեցի… Ամեն ինչ շատ լավ էր, բայց վերջնական արդյունքի համար պետքա նորից նայեմ…


Ուղղակի ուզեցա ասեմ, որ արձակուրդը ուրբաթ օրվանիցա, նենց որ էս շաբաթ էլ չկպավ: :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .. ճիշտ է, գիրքն էլ մի բան չէր, բայց ֆիլմն իր որակով էլ է ահավոր զիջում...


Ֆրեյա ջան, ինչի՞ գիրքը մի բան չի: Վերջում բարին հաղթում ա չարին, ու ով ու սիրում ա պսակվում ա ու մի բոլուկ երեխա են ունենում: Սրանից ավելի լավ գիրք գրել հնարավոր չէր: Վեց մաս գրելու ընթացքում մի քիչ կանֆուզներ էին առաջացել (իմ պալշկեն քո պալշկից խորոդ է թեմայով), բայց դե էտ հարցերն էլ կարգավորվեցին մի գլխով, երբ Գարիկը էն աշխարհում Դամբլդորի հետ մի ժամանոց զրից ունեցավ: 

Ինձ թվում ա, որ դու լուրջ սպասելիքներ ես ունեցել մի գրքից ու կինոյից, որի միակ իմաստը հեքիաթ լինելն ա: Իսկ որպես հեքիաթ, համ գիրքը, համ կինոն ստացվել են, ու ստացվել են արտակարգ:

----------

Freeman (18.01.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա ջան, ինչի՞ գիրքը մի բան չի: Վերջում բարին հաղթում ա չարին, ու ով ու սիրում ա պսակվում ա ու մի բոլուկ երեխա են ունենում: Սրանից ավելի լավ գիրք գրել հնարավոր չէր: Վեց մաս գրելու ընթացքում մի քիչ կանֆուզներ էին առաջացել (իմ պալշկեն քո պալշկից խորոդ է թեմայով), բայց դե էտ հարցերն էլ կարգավորվեցին մի գլխով, երբ Գարիկը էն աշխարհում Դամբլդորի հետ մի ժամանոց զրից ունեցավ: 
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա, որ դու լուրջ սպասելիքներ ես ունեցել մի գրքից ու կինոյից, որի միակ իմաստը հեքիաթ լինելն ա: Իսկ որպես հեքիաթ, համ գիրքը, համ կինոն ստացվել են, ու ստացվել են արտակարգ:


Այսինքն, եթե մի բանի անունը հեքիաթ ա, պետք ա հմուտ գրված չլինի?  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Այսինքն, եթե մի բանի անունը հեքիաթ ա, պետք ա հմուտ գրված չլինի?


Ինչի հմուտ չի՞ գրված  :Shok: 
Ես կարող եմ հասկանալ, եթե ճաշակովդ չլինի, քո սպասածով չլինի և այլն, բայց ասել, որ հմուտ չի գրված...  :Wacko:

----------

Freeman (18.01.2011), Leo Negri (18.01.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ինչի հմուտ չի՞ գրված 
> Ես կարող եմ հասկանալ, եթե ճաշակովդ չլինի, քո սպասածով չլինի և այլն, բայց ասել, որ հմուտ չի գրված...


Այսինքն, կոնկրետ հատվածները մեջբերեմ, թե ոնց? Առնվազն երեք կետով կարող եմ ապացուցել, որ հմտության պակասի պատճառով խճխճված ու ծամծմված լուծումներ ա տվել....

----------


## Albus

> Այսինքն, կոնկրետ հատվածները մեջբերեմ, թե ոնց? Առնվազն երեք կետով կարող եմ ապացուցել, որ հմտության պակասի պատճառով խճխճված ու ծամծմված լուծումներ ա տվել....


Բե՛ր :Smile:

----------


## cat10027

> Բե՛ր


Ես էլ եմ ուզւոմ իմանալ :

----------


## Դարք

հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ էր. եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ առաջին երկու սերիաներից հետո հետաքրքրության կորուստը, ապա կարելի է ասել, որ վերջին ֆիլմի դիտումից հետո ցանկություա առաջացել դիտել նաև չդիտածս սերիաները:

----------

Freeman (19.01.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսինքն, եթե մի բանի անունը հեքիաթ ա, պետք ա հմուտ գրված չլինի?


Սկսնակ գրողից Բալզակյան հմտություն ակնկալել պետք չի: Բայց այն փաստը որ կարդացողների թիվը համարյա Աստվածաշունչ կադացողների ա թվին հասել, կամ վաղուց անցել ա, նշանակում ա որ հեքիաթը մարդկանց դուր ա եկել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսինքն, կոնկրետ հատվածները մեջբերեմ, թե ոնց? Առնվազն երեք կետով կարող եմ ապացուցել, որ հմտության պակասի պատճառով խճխճված ու ծամծմված լուծումներ ա տվել....


Մեր մեջ ասած, երեքից ավել կետերով էլ կարելի ա ապացուցել: Մենակ ինչ ասես արժի Գրիֆինդորի թրի հայտնվելը Նեվիիլը ձեռքում ուղիղ օձի դեմը, այն բանից հետո, երբ թուրը գոբլինը տարել էր անհայտ ուղղությամբ:  :LOL:  

Կամ մեդալյոնի վրա վեց ամիս աշխատեցինք, իսկ մատանիի պատճառով բիձեն գնաց գյոռը, բայց գավաթն ու դիադեման կես ժամում շարքից հանեցինք: Էլ չասեմ, որ Վալոդի պես տղուն ահագին ժամանակ ա քառատում էինք, իսկ ինքը բանից բեխաբար սարերում փայտիկի հետևից էր ընկել: 

Իսկ Վալոդը իտոգում բառիս բուն և ուղղակի իմաստով թքեց փայտիկին  :LOL:  :LOL:  Գարիկի հետ բավականին նուդնի դիալոգից հետո: 

Բայց դե, Ֆրեյա ջան, յոթ մասանոց հավեսով հեքիաթի համար, սրանք ներելի կիքսեր են: Էլ չասեմ, որ էս տիպի հեքիաթի գաղափարը ինքնին նորություն էր գրականության մեջ: Մի քանի միլիարդ մարդ պոլնի տժում ա՝ գրքերը կարդալով ու կինոն նայելով: Ոնց որ ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնությունը լինի: Մեկը ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ վերջին մասին:

----------

Freeman (19.01.2011), Hripsimee (22.07.2011), Jarre (19.01.2011), Leo Negri (21.01.2011), LoK® (19.01.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Սկսնակ գրողից Բալզակյան հմտություն ակնկալել պետք չի: Բայց այն փաստը որ կարդացողների թիվը համարյա Աստվածաշունչ կադացողների ա թվին հասել, կամ վաղուց անցել ա, նշանակում ա որ հեքիաթը մարդկանց դուր ա եկել:


Ես չասեցի, թե ինձ դուր չի եկել: Նույնիսկ կարող եմ ասել, որ սիրում եմ գիրքը 

Բայց եթե մեջը հակասություններ, ավելորդ ծամծմված հատվածներ չլինեին, խոսքն ավելի հետաքրքիր լիներ, ոչ թե ամբողջ գրքում նույն արտահայտությունները կրկնվեին, ու հեղինակը իր իսկ սարքած փակուղիներից ավելի հմուտ դուրս գալու ձևեր գտներ, կիսատության զգացում չէի ունենա...


Նենց կուզեի, մեկը վերցներ, էդ անտեր 7րդ գիրքը մարդավարի գրեր... Թեկուզ էլի նույն բանը գրեր, բայց ավելի հասուն ... 6-րդ հոյակապ գիրքը կարդալուց հետո, 7-րդ ը տպավորություն էր ստեղծում, որ էլ չգիտի ինչ գրի, մի կերպ մոգոնում ա... Ու հազիվ եմ վերջացրել, էնքան որ կիսատ չմնա...


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչի էր ընդհանրապես երեք անգամ անտառ տանում բերում... հետո էն պահը, որ Ամբրիջի մոտ ա ԻՆՉ_ՈՐ ձևով հայտնվում հորքրաքսը, լրիվ անկապ ա... Էդ էլֆերին խառնելով լրիվ մոգոնել ա... Որ Հարրին ինքն ա հորքրաքս վաբշե դեբիլություն ա, գոնե ախր պետք ա մի քիչ խելքին մոտ լինի, ինչ-որ ձևով բացատրելի լինի.. թե չէ սաղի անունը դնում ա «Կախարդանք էր, պարզ չի, թե ոնց էր լինում» ու վերջ.. բայց հո տենց չի... Կամ էդ խեղճ Դամբլդորի «սև» անցյալը...  :LOL:  Ախր շատ անկապ էր, էլի...

----------


## Արամ

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Որ Հարրին ինքն ա հորքրաքս վաբշե դեբիլություն ա, գոնե ախր պետք ա մի քիչ խելքին մոտ լինի, ինչ-որ ձևով բացատրելի լինի..


Ֆրեյա ջան, եթե դու իմաստը չես կարում հասկանաս, ետի քո պրոբլեմնա, բայց ամեն ինչին էլ, թեկուզ կարդացողի ֆանտազիայով կարելի է պատասխանել:
Քանի որ Գարիի մերը իրան զոհաբերեց Գարի համար, նրա վրա դնելով պաշտպանություն, Վոլդը չկարացավ սպանի Գարիին ու մտածեց որ եթե ինքը ամենաուժեղ Կախարդը չի կարողանում սպանել նրան ուրեմն ոչ մեկ չի կարող սպանել, և Գարրին դրեց Կեյստրաժ`հորքրաքս: Բոլոր պայմանները կաին նրան Կեյստրաժ սարքելու, նույնիս սպանություն էլ էր գործել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ֆրեյա ջան, եթե դու իմաստը չես կարում հասկանաս, ետի քո պրոբլեմնա, բայց ամեն ինչին էլ, թեկուզ կարդացողի ֆանտազիայով կարելի է պատասխանել:
> Քանի որ Գարիի մերը իրան զոհաբերեց Գարի համար, նրա վրա դնելով պաշտպանություն, *Վոլդը չկարացավ սպանի Գարիին ու մտածեց որ եթե ինքը ամենաուժեղ Կախարդը չի կարողանում սպանել նրան ուրեմն ոչ մեկ չի կարող սպանել, և Գարրին դրեց Կեյստրաժ`հորքրաքս:* Բոլոր պայմանները կաին նրան Կեյստրաժ սարքելու, նույնիս սպանություն էլ էր գործել:



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ու Վոլդը վիզ էր դրել սպանել իր իսկ սարքած կրեստրաժին, այսինքն մասնակիորեն ինքն իրան: Ու դա անելու համար վիզ դրած գուշակություն շարիկն էր ման գալիս:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ընդհանուր առմամբ Ֆրեյայի հետ համաձայն եմ: Յոթերորդ մասում խառնաշփոթ պահեր կան, ու տպավորություն, որ վռազ պետք ա մի ձևի լուծում տալ: Գրքի կեսից ավելին Գարիկն ու ընկերները չարչարվում են մի կրեստրաժի վրա, հետո մի հինգ գլխով սաղ հարցերը արագ լուծվում են ու տակի մնացած կրեստրաժներ ափալ թափալ վարի ենք տալիս, ու Վալոդը ոչ մի բան չի կարում անի: Դաժե սեփական օձին ա աչքաթող անում մի պահ - այ տենց խառն էր գլուխը:

Բայց դե, կարծում եմ, որ գրքի արժեքը ոչ մի գրամ դրանից չի նվազում: Բոլոր յոթ մասերը իրար հետ էնքան լավն են, որ ուշադրություն դարձնել դրանց վրա ուղղակի չարժի: Մնում ա կարդալ, դիտել ու վայելել:

----------


## Albus

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ու Վոլդը վիզ էր դրել սպանել իր իսկ սարքած կրեստրաժին, այսինքն մասնակիորեն ինքն իրան: Ու դա անելու համար վիզ դրած գուշակություն շարիկն էր ման գալիս:



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Վոլդը չգիտեր, որ կրեստրաժա սարքել, ուշադիր կարդացեք գիրքը, լրիվ բացատրվածա: Քանի որ ինքն արդեն իր հոգին բաժանել էր մի քանի մասի, այդ պատճառով այն դարձել էր անկայուն, ու երբ Հարրիին սպանելու փորձի ժամանակ հարվածը կպավ իրան, իր հոգին զրկվեց մարմնից, ու նրա մի մասը մտավ սենյակում գտնվող միակ կենդանի մարմնի մեջ՝ Գարիկի  :Smile:

----------

cat10027 (07.02.2011), LoK® (20.01.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա ջան, եթե դու իմաստը չես կարում հասկանաս, ետի քո պրոբլեմնա, բայց ամեն ինչին էլ, թեկուզ կարդացողի ֆանտազիայով կարելի է պատասխանել:
> .................


Արամ ջան, եթե դու չես հասկանում էդ գրքի պրիմիտիվ ու ալոգիկ մասերը, էդ իմ պրոբլեմը չի, բնավ...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Վոլդը չգիտեր, որ կրեստրաժա սարքել, ուշադիր կարդացեք գիրքը, լրիվ բացատրվածա: Քանի որ ինքն արդեն իր հոգին բաժանել էր մի քանի մասի, այդ պատճառով այն դարձել էր անկայուն, ու երբ Հարրիին սպանելու փորձի ժամանակ հարվածը կպավ իրան, իր հոգին զրկվեց մարմնից, ու նրա մի մասը մտավ սենյակում գտնվող միակ կենդանի մարմնի մեջ՝ Գարիկի



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Բացի Հարրիից սենյակում լիքքըըը առարկաներ կային... օրագրի, բաժակի ու մեդալյոնի կարգի... ինչի հենց իրա մեջ մտավ... Ռուսների ասած՝ ականջներից ա ձգած էդ գաղափարը...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Վոլդը չգիտեր, որ կրեստրաժա սարքել, ուշադիր կարդացեք գիրքը, լրիվ բացատրվածա: Քանի որ ինքն արդեն իր հոգին բաժանել էր մի քանի մասի, այդ պատճառով այն դարձել էր անկայուն, ու երբ Հարրիին սպանելու փորձի ժամանակ հարվածը կպավ իրան, իր հոգին զրկվեց մարմնից, ու նրա մի մասը մտավ սենյակում գտնվող միակ կենդանի մարմնի մեջ՝ Գարիկի



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ես էտքանը գիտեմ: Ուղղակի իմ պատասխանը էն գրառմանն էր, որը ասում էր, որ Վալոդը Գարիկին կրետստրաժ էր սարքել իմանալով, որ եթե ինքը չկարողացավ սպանել, ուրեմն ոչ մեկը չի կարող: Դա գրառողի ենթադրություն/բացատրությունն էր: Իմ գրառումն էլ այդ գրառման պատասխանն էր, որը նշանակում էր, որ ես համաձայն չեմ այդ բացատրության հետ:

----------

Albus (21.01.2011)

----------


## vkmkpok

արա ոնց եմ ես էտ Հարրի Փոթթերից զզվուուուուուուուուում

----------


## Albus

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Բացի Հարրիից սենյակում լիքքըըը առարկաներ կային... օրագրի, բաժակի ու մեդալյոնի կարգի... ինչի հենց իրա մեջ մտավ... Ռուսների ասած՝ ականջներից ա ձգած էդ գաղափարը...


Թե ինչի հենց մտավ կենդանի մարմնի մեջ, բառ-առ-բառ չի ասվում գրքում, բայց ես իմ մեջ ենթադրություններ արել եմ, ընդհանրապես գրքի ժանրնա էդպիսին, որ ամեն բանի պետք չի ճշգրիտ գիտության նման վերաբերվել: Էդ աշխարհը ստեղծելա Ռոուլինգը, ու մենակ ինքը գիտի դրա օրենքներն ու գաղտնիքները, ու շատ շատերին, այդ թվում ինձ, դուրա գալիս իրադարձությունների նման ծավալումը:

----------

cat10027 (07.02.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Թե ինչի հենց մտավ կենդանի մարմնի մեջ, բառ-առ-բառ չի ասվում գրքում, բայց ես իմ մեջ ենթադրություններ արել եմ, ընդհանրապես գրքի ժանրնա էդպիսին, որ ամեն բանի պետք չի ճշգրիտ գիտության նման վերաբերվել: Էդ աշխարհը ստեղծելա Ռոուլինգը, ու մենակ ինքը գիտի դրա օրենքներն ու գաղտնիքները, ու շատ շատերին, այդ թվում ինձ, դուրա գալիս իրադարձությունների նման ծավալումը:


Կասկաշում եմ, որ շատ դեխքերում, ինքն էլ չի իմացել էդ օրենքներն ու գաղտնիքները ուղղակի ասել ա. դե լավ, կասեմ դա գաղտնիք էր, կանցնի կգնա...  Ռոլինգը աշխարհի առաջին ֆանտաստ-ֆենտեզի գրողը չի ու եթե գրողն ինքը չի կարողանում հիմնավորել իր գրածները... Նույնիսկ Ժուլ Վերնն ա իր ֆանտաստիկ մտահղացումներին /սուզանավ, ճանապարհորդություն լուսին.../ փորձել ֆիզիկայի տեսանկյունից հիմնավորում տալ, ու համարյա թե ճիշտ  :Jpit:

----------


## Freeman

> Կասկաշում եմ, որ շատ դեխքերում, ինքն էլ չի իմացել էդ օրենքներն ու գաղտնիքները ուղղակի ասել ա. դե լավ, կասեմ դա գաղտնիք էր, կանցնի կգնա...  Ռոլինգը աշխարհի առաջին ֆանտաստ-ֆենտեզի գրողը չի ու եթե գրողն ինքը չի կարողանում հիմնավորել իր գրածները... Նույնիսկ Ժուլ Վերնն ա իր ֆանտաստիկ մտահղացումներին /սուզանավ, ճանապարհորդություն լուսին.../ փորձել ֆիզիկայի տեսանկյունից հիմնավորում տալ, ու համարյա թե ճիշտ


Թե էս մարդը խի ա Ժյուլ Վեռնին  դրա հետ համեմատում

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժող, տեղյա՞կ եք, կինո Մոսկվայում դեռ ցույց տալի՞ս են ֆիլմը: Մեկ էլ մարդ կա՞, ով ինձ կմիանա, գնանք նայենք  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Ժող, տեղյա՞կ եք, կինո Մոսկվայում դեռ ցույց տալի՞ս են ֆիլմը: Մեկ էլ մարդ կա՞, ով ինձ կմիանա, գնանք նայենք


Ուշացար, չկա էլ :Smile: 
Սայտը իրանց :Smile:

----------

Freeman (26.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (26.01.2011)

----------


## cat10027

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ Ֆրեյայի հետ համաձայն եմ: Յոթերորդ մասում խառնաշփոթ պահեր կան, ու տպավորություն, որ վռազ պետք ա մի ձևի լուծում տալ: Գրքի կեսից ավելին Գարիկն ու ընկերները չարչարվում են մի կրեստրաժի վրա, հետո մի հինգ գլխով սաղ հարցերը արագ լուծվում են ու տակի մնացած կրեստրաժներ ափալ թափալ վարի ենք տալիս, ու Վալոդը ոչ մի բան չի կարում անի:


Ես էլ եմ համաձայն մի քիչ արագ է գրված, բայց ինձ թվում է նրա համար, որ էդ գիրքը շատ հաստ չստացվի 5 ի նման < թե չէ նենց ափալ թափալ կնկարեին, որ 5ի նման անկապ ստացվեր, ու շատ հիանալի պահեր ուղղակի չնկարվեին> ,կամ էլ  8ը չստեղծվի, քանի որ դա պետք է ֆիլմի վերածել. Միայն այդ միտքը արդեն շեղում է գրողին...  Չմոռանանք, որ նա էլ ե սովորական մարդ, որ ունի երեխաներ...

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է արագ գտնել ու ոչնչացնելուն, ապա դա ամեն ինչում է այդպես աշխատում < կյանքում>. Երբ մարդ մտնում է ինչ որ բանի մեջ ու սկսում է լուծումներ տալ ինչ որ հարցերի, մնացածները արդեն անում է այնպես, ասես ինքը դա արդեն արել է. Ես անձամբ այդպիսի փորձ ունեցել եմ, դրա համար եմ ասում:

----------


## cat10027

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Վոլդը չգիտեր, որ կրեստրաժա սարքել, ուշադիր կարդացեք գիրքը, լրիվ բացատրվածա: Քանի որ ինքն արդեն իր հոգին բաժանել էր մի քանի մասի, այդ պատճառով այն դարձել էր անկայուն, ու երբ Հարրիին սպանելու փորձի ժամանակ հարվածը կպավ իրան, իր հոգին զրկվեց մարմնից, ու նրա մի մասը մտավ սենյակում գտնվող միակ կենդանի մարմնի մեջ՝ Գարիկի


Ճիշտ ես, ես էլ էի ուզում դա գրել, մոռացա :Jpit: ))))))))

----------


## Leo Negri

:Cray:

----------

Freeman (20.02.2011), Hripsimee (21.02.2011), kyahi (19.02.2011)

----------


## ArmSOAD

> 


զզվում եմ սենց բաներից:

----------


## helium

Ահա եւ վերջին ֆիլմի թրեյլերը... 
http://www.reelzchannel.com/trailer-...s-new-trailer/

----------

Jarre (08.04.2011)

----------


## Albus

> Ահա եւ վերջին ֆիլմի թրեյլերը... 
> http://www.reelzchannel.com/trailer-...s-new-trailer/


Նոր չի, վաղուց կար  :Smile:

----------


## helium

Ռոուլինգը հայտարարում է հետագա պլանների մասին: Սպասենք ու տեսնենք՝ ինչ է այս նոր մտահղացումը, որը դեռեւս էլեկտրոնային գրքերը վաճառելու համար գովազդային միջավայր ստեղծելու տպավորություն է թողնում: Բայց հոլովակը շատ լավն է ստացվել  :Smile: 
http://youtu.be/oYs1d3jAdG0

----------

Albus (24.06.2011)

----------


## Albus

Տեղյակ ե՞ք ստեղի կինոթատրոնները բերելու են կինոն թե՞ չէ: Ու ե՞րբ: Էսօր Ռուսաստանում պրեմիերանա:

----------


## LoK®

> Տեղյակ ե՞ք ստեղի կինոթատրոնները բերելու են կինոն թե՞ չէ: Ու ե՞րբ: Էսօր Ռուսաստանում պրեմիերանա:


Ոնց-որ թե 21-ին ա պրեմիերան ստեղ: *Гарри Поттер и Дары Смерти: часть 2 - премьера в Ереване*

----------

Albus (13.07.2011), VisTolog (15.07.2011)

----------


## cat10027

> Տեղյակ ե՞ք ստեղի կինոթատրոնները բերելու են կինոն թե՞ չէ: Ու ե՞րբ: Էսօր Ռուսաստանում պրեմիերանա:


Նոր զանգահարեցի կինեմոսկվա, ասացին, որ պրեմիերիան 22 ին է եվ տոմսերն էլ հենց այդ օրը կարող ենք գնել: :Smile:

----------


## Lusina

> Նոր զանգահարեցի կինեմոսկվա, ասացին, որ պրեմիերիան 22 ին է եվ տոմսերն էլ հենց այդ օրը կարող ենք գնել:


Չեմ կարծում, որ այդ օրը տոմս մնացած կլինի.Իսկ ճի՞շտ  է, որ 3D.ով է ցուցադրվելու ֆիլմը

----------


## VisTolog

> Չեմ կարծում, որ այդ օրը տոմս մնացած կլինի.Իսկ ճի՞շտ  է, որ 3D.ով է ցուցադրվելու ֆիլմը


Ես առանց 3D ակնոցների եմ նայում, ավելի հաճելիա: Հա, 3D-ա լինելու:

----------

Kita (20.07.2011), Lusina (20.07.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես առանց 3D ակնոցների եմ նայում, ավելի հաճելիա: Հա, 3D-ա լինելու:


Բայց առանց ակնոցի գույները խախտված չի՞ երեւում:

----------


## Kita

> Ես առանց 3D ակնոցների եմ նայում, ավելի հաճելիա: Հա, 3D-ա լինելու:


Ես գիտեի միայն ես եմ էտպիսին :Jpit: 

Առանց ակնոց ֆիլմերը 3D ավելի հարմար է, մուլտերը չէ, բայց ֆիլմերը ավելի հավես է :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բայց առանց ակնոցի գույները խախտված չի՞ երեւում:


Սենց թե նենց մեր 3Դ-ն անորակա: Երևի կախվածա ֆիլմից, արժի նայել ակնոցներով թե չէ:

----------


## VisTolog

Փաստորեն 3Դ չի: Ավելի լավ: :Jpit: 

Վաղը ո՞վա գալիս 13:30 նայելու: :Sulel:  

Եթե իհարկե տոմս լինի: ::}:

----------


## Lusina

> Փաստորեն 3Դ չի: Ավելի լավ:
> 
> Վաղը ո՞վա գալիս 13:30 նայելու: 
> 
> Եթե իհարկե տոմս լինի:


Ես էլ եմ ուզում գամ, բայց 1% էլ հույս չունեմ, որ տոմս կլինի, պետք ա նախօրոք առնել ու ուրիշ օր գնալ

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես էլ եմ ուզում գամ, բայց 1% էլ հույս չունեմ, որ տոմս կլինի, պետք ա նախօրոք առնել ու ուրիշ օր գնալ


չեմ կարծում ուրիշ օրեր հեշտ կլինի առնելը: Եթե ակումբցիքով լինենք, կարանք 12ից գնանք առնենք 13:30-ի համար, մի քիչ ման կգանք ու հետ կգնանք կինո: :Jpit:

----------

Lusina (21.07.2011)

----------


## cat10027

:Hands Up:  Ուռաաաաաաաաաաաա, տոմսերն առել եմ վաղը Ժամը 21.15-ի համար.

----------

Lord (21.07.2011)

----------


## Sasha

Հերմիոնան ամենալավնա՛: Հարրին ճիշտա, գլխավորնա, բայց դե մի տեսակ Հերմիոնային եմ հավանում:

----------

Hripsimee (04.08.2011), Smokie (29.07.2011)

----------


## Ruby Rue

ուխ Հարրի Փոթթեր :Love: 
Չնայած Հարրին ամենևին էլ իմ ամենասիրելի կերպարը չի... Հենց սկզբից թե ֆիլմը նայելուց, թե գրքի առաջին հատորը կարդալուց հետո Սնեյպին սիրեցի... Ես միշտ հավատում էի, որ ինքը Հարրիին չի ուզում վատություն անի ու պատկերացրեք թե որքաաա՜ն մեծ եղավ իմ ուրախությունը, երբ 7րդ գրքում բացահայտվեց Սեվերուսի «իսկակական դեմքը»
Հերոսներից մեկ էլ ինձ դուր է գալիս Դամբլդորը՝ իմ սիրելի, դասական, իմաստուն , սպիտակ մորուքով մոգի կերպար և Հագրիդը՝ իսկական բարի հսկա :Smile: 
Էն ջահելությունը հետաքրքիր է, բայց էս «մեծերից» ավելի շատ բան կա սովորելու, հասկանալու... Սիրիուսին ու Լյուպինին էլ եմ սիրում, բայց Հարրի հերը դուրս չի գալիս :Cool:  

Գրքերը մի անգամ մինչև 6-ն էի կարդացել, բայց հետո 7ն էլ կարդացի մի շնչով՝ մոտ 3-4 օրում, այն էլ ՝ քննություններին նախապատրաստվելիս…
Հ.Գ. գիրքը մի հատ շատ հետաքրքիր հատկություն էլ ունի, որն ափսոս իմ վրա չի անդրադարձել.
Գրքերը ժամանակա առ ժամանակ , որ հրապարակվում էին, ընթերցողն էլ Հարրիենց հետ մեծանում էր, գրքի ասելիքն էլ ՝ փոխվում…

----------

Chuk (25.07.2012), Freeman (06.08.2012), Hripsimee (26.07.2012), Արէա (25.07.2012), Վոլտերա (22.12.2012)

----------


## Life

Վերջին սերիան մեծ հաճույքով մի հատ էլ կնայեի...կինոթատրոնում  :Sad:

----------

Վոլտերա (22.12.2012)

----------


## Hripsimee

Խորհուրդ կտամ նայել:Եթե հայերեն սուբտիտրերը չեն երևում, սեղմե՛ք տեսահոլովակի ներքևի CC կոճակը, հետո` turn captions on:

----------

Chuk (02.09.2012)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Սնեյպ :Love:  իմ ամենասիրած կերպարը, երկրորդ տեղում Ռոնն ա ու հետո նոր մնացածը: :Hands Up:  
Սիրում եմ էս ֆիլմըը :Love:  գիրքն էլ եմ շատ սիրում
Առանց Հարրի Փոթերի մի ձևի ձանձրալի  կլիներ :Think: 
 :Love:

----------


## Alphaone

Սնեյպ, Հերմիոնա, Ռոն... Հարիին էլ թարսի պես հեչ չեմ սիրում  :LOL:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Սնեյպ, Հերմիոնա, Ռոն... Հարիին էլ թարսի պես հեչ չեմ սիրում


Ես էլ Հերմիոնային չեմ սիրում, չնայած ինձ միշտ ասում են, որ իրան շատ նման եմ: :LOL: 
Բայց Սնեյպ ռուլիտ, շատ սիրված ա բոլորի կողմից:  :Love:  Ինքը գրքի ամենահետաքրքիր կերպարներից ա, անընդհատ հակասություններ են լինում իր կերպարի շուրջ, անընդհատ իր մասին նոր բան ես իմանում, բայց էդպես էլ լիովին չի բացահայտվում:

----------

Alphaone (23.12.2012), Նիկեա (05.05.2014), Վոլտերա (23.12.2012)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ես թարսի պես էլ բոլորին սիրում եմ, դաժե Հարրիին էլ եմ սիրում :LOL:  Ժամանակին գիտես-թե-ովն էլ էր դուրս գալիս, բայց հետո միտքս փոխեցի :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (24.12.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տրոլլ ա Մարտինը  :Jpit:

----------

Chilly (05.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (05.05.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Հ1-ով Ջոան Ռոուլինգի մասին գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ ա հիմա :Smile:

----------


## GriFFin

Բարև բոլորին։ Ժողովուրդ ջան, եթե ցանկացողները կան՝ իրար հետ գնանք Կվեստոմանիյա։ Էս էլ ՖԲ-ի լինքը՝  https://m.facebook.com/QuestomaniaArmenia/ Ուղղակի, պիտի թարմացնեք մեր գիտելիքները)))

----------

